# IVF Wales Clinic Cyclers part 14



## Shellebell

Lets hope this is a bit better for all


----------



## josiejo

Thank you Shelley, I think there will be a huge collective sigh of relief now.

Here is too a much thread that will be full of good news, and lots of


----------



## thunderstix

YAAAAY!! thanks shelley   
fingers crossed this is a luckier thread for us all


----------



## sammy75

to everyone, this will be a lucky thread  .


----------



## Kitty71

Thank you shelley I think we all needed a nice fresh thread.

Here's to this one being a lucky one for us


----------



## Digby

I'll drink to that! .....or will pretend to with my glass of squash!   
It is bad to admit to missing the wine?  

Had last scan today, JE did it which was bit of a surprise. Got a few good size follies and few smaller ones, so hope they'll do the job. EC on Thurs....gulp!

D
xx


----------



## Digby

Oh balls, forgot to say a very Happy Birthday to you Kitty!     
Hope you've done something nice to mark the occasion! Life begins and all that!

xxx


----------



## jo1985

hope this is going to be a lucky thread good luck to all haveing appt this week especially kitty and digby x


----------



## Daizymay

Kitty71 - Happy Birthday Hun. I'll be 40 next month too and really feel after all we've been through that life real does begin at 40...it can only get better. Hope ya celebrating big time - i will be!
Thunderstixs - I read that the drugs can sometimes linger in ya system increasing the chance of conception the month after a stimulated cycle - don't know where I read it tho, but am sure some FF's have got lucky this way - think Sundancer did?
big hugs to those with sad news this month - its tough going through it and seems so dark at times, but it does get easier   .
josiejo - i'm with you on the stewed head reading up on using donors - i'm really in limbo as what to do next.
digby - good luck for ec. not exactly sure how ivfwales are running their waiting lists but do know that you MUST get ya 2nd cycle in before you turn 40 - you've got a good few years b4 that!
daizymay


----------



## newmum

Yeah I new thread, lets hope this is a good one   thanks Shelly

Happy Birthday Kitty hope you had a nice day  

Thunder: I was wondering the same thing about trying naturally again, so that was interesting thanks for the advice. I think we will wait and see what happens, just enjoy ourselves and try not to worry too much about Ovulation times etc for the next few months.

Digby: Its not bad to admit to missing wine, I missed it BIG TIME. In fact I am now enjoying a large glass of rose!   Good luck with EC Thursday. I waited 18 months for our first cycle and hopefully as I am 39 now I will get my 2nd cycle before the big 40.

AFM: I called the clinic to tell them our news and have been booked in for April for my follow up appointment. I just hope the time flies by. I had my first day back in work and luckily not too many questions asked about why and where I had been the last few weeks. I managed to get through the day with no tears.

x x


----------



## julespenfold

Hi Guys

Newmum2b big   hope you and DH are doing OK

Kitty - Happy Birthday hun hope you had a fab one, good luck for your planning appointment tomoz x

Digby - Good luck for Thursday

Queenie - Good luck for your planning appointment I hope you get the dates you want x

I'm still stalking as probably no tx until next year and have to wait for my lap with Mr G sometime this year. There are a lot of new faces and I thought I would put up the list Mrs T started the other week. 

Lea78          Stimming
Kitty71          FET Planning Appointment 8th March
Digby            EC Thursday 10th March
Queenie        Planning Appointment 10th March
Josiejo          Donor Counselling Appoint 22nd March
Sammy75      IVF Eggshare March
Bloobloo        Appt with Mr G March
Pixtrix          FET March/April

Newmum2b    Follow up April
Thunderstick  Follow up 11th April
Bloobird81    Follow up to be booked
Binkyboo      Follow up Appointment 11th April
LizG              On pill, Tx April
Kate1927      Gonapeptyl, Tx April
Daizymay      Last IUI April/May - considering DEIVF/Adoption
Mrs Thomas    DHEA, Tx May/June
Shah74          DHEA, Tx July
Jo1985          Waiting for 2nd attempt
Swans72        Waiting for 2nd attempt
Julespenfold  Waitng op Mr G tx 2012

Apologies if I have missed anyone or have the incorrect information
I hope this thread is a lucky one for you all sending some    and plently of   

Jules x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi girls, good to see the new thread. Sorry been a bit AWOL, trying to catch up..

Kitty - happy 40th hun, hope you've been spoilt rotten! Good luck with your appointment tomorrow 

Newmum2be - good to hear you've got your appt booked, well done on getting through the day, it's so tough isn't it. 

Digby - good luck for EC Thursday

Queenie - good luck for your appt Thursday

Josie - any closer to a decision?

Pix - how are you feeling? Have you decided when you are going to FET now?

Thunderstix - hope you don't have to wait too long. Defo have fun trying in the meantime!

Lea - well done on your first injection, you'll be amazed how easy it becomes, yes Menopur is a real faff!

Binky - hope you enjoyed Westlife and you are feeling a lot better after evil AF

Swans - hope you get your appt soon

Julespenfold - good call to update the list, waiting is the pits isn't it 
Hi to everyone else. 

Mrs T x


----------



## thunderstix

just a quick good morning to everyone 
kitty - good luck for your appointment today  
digby - good news about your follies & EC thursday - yay!!
newmum - glad your first day back wasnt too bad & that youve got your follow-up appt booked. 11th april must be a good day - binkyboo & i have our follow-ups that day too!! 
lea - hope the jabbing is still going ok 
xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Only a quick one, as on way to meeting, Kitty good luck for today. xxxxxxxx Post more tonight xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Kitty


----------



## Shellebell

Thanks Jules for posting the list, was going to have a good look through trying to find it tonight    

You could make it a colour to stand out of you want   I am sure copying and pasting direct from someone elses post does the colour automatically too


----------



## SarahJaneH

Just popping on to wish everyone cycling good luck. I'm hopelessly out of touch with where everyone is at, but I hope this new thread brings bfps all round x

Kitty, hope you had a good birthday and were spoilt rotten - hope your appointment has gone well

Queenie, best of luck for your appointment

Hi JulesP, hope the wait for your lap goes quick


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone 

Kitty hope your appointment went well.

Digby not long to wait now until EC   

Thunder: My follow up is 4th April, lets hope its a lucky month. Funny enough they had me booked in for this week, I think its because when I went to the induction day I had my period so I was given the option to start straight away. I did ask if I could have this weeks appointment but it needs to go to 1st timers which I guess is only fair.

Binky: How was Westlife?

Hope you have all had a good day

x x


----------



## kate1927

Hi everyone hope you are all well 

Digby im sending you lots of     for EC & ET x

Kitty hope your appt went well happy birthday for the weekend sorry its late x

Queenie good luck for your appt thursday x

Lea a big  welcome hun well done on your first injections it will get easier x

Newmum hope you an dh are coping stay strong you will be a mum    x

Jules hope you and dp are well   x

Binky hope you are ok hun take it easy x

thunderstix hope you and dp are ok stay strong you will be a mum take care x 

Hi to everyone who is cycling and waiting for TX stay positive it will happen try not to drive yourselves to   says me lol 

I havent got much to say girls apart from im just going with it and taking 18 vitimins a day lol  i am very grounded this time but still being positive love and      to you all xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone. Had a lovely few days off and back in work tomorrow.

Had my planning today with Lorraine and everything is happening much sooner than I expected. I thought I'd have to wait for day 21 of next cycle but I can start the progynova after a scan on the 21st of March (as long as the witch arrives when expected) and all being well I'll be having a transfer week commencing 4th of April   . No down regulation at all which is a bonus so it will be almost a natural cycle. Just hoping to god now that this will be "third time lucky". I've bought my consent form home and there is an option to have 1,2 or 3 embryos transfered which has suprised me, do they really let you have 3??

Wow Kate 18 vits you must rattle. I change my supps each time and it does give you something to plan and do doesn't it.

Glad you have your FU booken Newmum won't be long now.

Thanks for finding the list Jules, I tried and failed miserably the other day. We must try and post it more often so it doesn't get left behind.

Digby & Queenie I'll wish you luck tomorrow for Thurdsday   

Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Great news Kitty, things are moving fast. So are you doing the short protocol  this time? Sounds like it, I did that last time. They only allow a 3 embryo transfer for ladies 40 plus. Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty great news on your FU. Good to hear you can start so soon. Are you gonna be brave and go for 3, lol x


----------



## Kitty71

I'll have to have a big think about having 3 put back, after 2 failures with 3 blasts I am very tempted. I think we will need to have a good chat with an embryologist at some point. I have no idea how the defrosting works and Lorraine wasn't sure how they go about things when they are already 5 days old. Am I right in thinking that embryos are frozen in 2s?? If so I think we should have 2 lots of 2 and 2 singles. Oh goodness it doesn't take long for things to get complicated   

xx


----------



## Lea78

Hi all,

Hope you are all doing well.

Kitty - Glad things are moving quickly for you and hope you had a great bday (Sorry its late).

Newmum2b - Glad your day in work wasn't to bad for you and hope you are feeling ok. Love to you both. xx

Digby - Hope Thursday goes well for you, good luck!! 


AFM - had scan today to see how everything is going or should i say growing lol. She said lots of follies on left and a few on the right and that i had to start injecting Cetrotide this evening - i'm only just getting use to injecting myself let alone doing 2 a night, but just done it (DH makes them up for me as that's the bit that freaks me out more now lol) stinging a bit now but hopefully it'll all be worth it.  Got to go back Friday morning for another scan.

Hi to everyone else. Oh i'm also liking the move to number 14 - here's to lots and lots of BFPs.

Lea. xx


----------



## Lea78

I've just noticed that my belly was really itching and when i looked where i've injected the Cetrotide there's a big raised lump which is what is itching - is this normal  

Lea. xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lea - good to hear scan went well. The itchy lump is normal - just happens now and again


----------



## jo1985

hoping everyone is ok and that appts have gone well praying for some bfp on ere soon.

not on ere much work is busy , but going to c westlife tom yey  binky photos r gd from there.

kitty good news on getting going agn 3 wow that alot i was only aloud 1 at the time due to age i say go for it .

hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Daizymay

Lea - I got raised red itchy area after cetrotide - doesnt last long.
daizymay


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, only a quick done, I have done lots of personals twice tonight and lost them!!!!! Will do it tomorrow now!!!!

Hope everyone is fine, Kitty fab news                            to us all!!!!!!

AFM evil af, has decided to be a bit kinder to me now, sat and sun were dreadful (tmi) was changing almost every half hr felt drained, but better now. 

Had a bit of a blip on Friday, was talking to my brother in oz on line, and when I got off out of nowhere I just cried for about an hr       .

I do feel a bit better now, Westlife really cheered me up pics are on ** for those who are friends with me, feel free to add me if you want!!! Going to have early night tonight though as busy in work this week and didnt get to bed till 12.30 last night!!

Night all, good luck to all appts etc this week.  
xxxx


----------



## Digby

Hi everyone,

thank you v much for all the good luck messages, definitely does help keep the sprits up. 
Also forgot to say thanks to Pix and Daizy for info on the waiting lists, I always feel very much in the dark with how it all works!
Kitty fab news that you can get going again soon  

Got to do my trigger shot in half an hour. I'm totally bricking it for EC because I've never had any kind of hospital procedure before and so got no idea of what to expect. Will I be asleep or awake? Will it hurt? How long does it take? I know this sounds really daft but one of the things I dread the most is the needle for the sedation (I reckon Lea will be with me on this one!).  Where does it go and does it hurt? Is it worse than a blood test? Would be grateful for any advice as am total wimp and everytime I think about it start feeling panicky. Useless eh  

By the way, just realised that after tonight will have injected myself 43 times!!! Sounds mad doesn't it!
What a crazy journey this is.

Hope everyone's doing ok.


D
x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Digby, hope your trigger goes ok. Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow. EC is different for everyone but I can tell you my experience - you are sedated so you aren't asleep or awake. I don't remember a lot about the procedure though and it certainly didn't hurt. I had a canular in my hand or in the crease of my elbow to feed the sedation in, so it can be topped up during the procedure if need be. It's a bit worse than a blood test but not too painful. I can't remember how long EC takes, about half hr I think. I was panicky the first time too, it'd natural, but it really isn't anything to worry about. Afterwards you might be a bit sleepy although I wasn't until I got into my own bed (my fave place in the world, lol - I'm there now!). Hope it goes well, keep us posted x


----------



## Kitty71

digby they give you a local in your hand to numb the area before they insert the canula so it won't hurt at all x


----------



## newmum

Hi Digby 

I've only had 1 experience of EC, and I can't remember much   You get taken into theatre. I had the sedation in my arm, didn't hurt much just a little worse than a blood test. I am not sure if I was awake or asleep during EC, I just remember being back in my little room/cubicle. I was then a little tired and offered tea and biscuits. I think the procedure took about 30 mins, I really don't know

You are treated well and everything is explained to you before, you are made to feel relaxed. I was really worried the first time but there really is no need. 

Good luck and I hope you have loads of eggs collected   

x x


----------



## kara76

Sounds like a lot has changed since my ec, I had 4 and was so nervous the first time

Enjoy the sedation digby


----------



## Kitty71

Binky glad you enjoyed Westlife and sorry to hear about your blip, they come out the blue don't they   

Good luck for tomorrow Queenie and Digby          

xxx


----------



## Lea78

Hi Digby - totally with you on that one, i've passed out every blood test so far so they prob won't have to sedate me, i'll faint for them instead  !!! It's on my mind and i'm not at that stage yet but from what the girls have said you won't know much about it and seems pretty pain free so i'm sure you'll be fine and calming me down next week (hopefully). Hope all goes well. 

Lea. xx


----------



## julespenfold

Kitty - Glad your planning went well, what a choice!! fingers crossed the old witch behaves herself have everything crossed for you xx

Digby - I found that my EC's have always been pain free and like the other have said just feel a bit spaced. I can't really remember much of mine at all once I was drugged. I hope you have enjoyed your drug free day will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Queenie - good luck for tomorrow x

Blinkyboo - those blips really knocj you for 6, I hope your doing OK now 

Lea - glad to the hear the injections are going ok, good luck for your scan on friday.

Hi to everyone else hope your all ok.
Jules x

I have had a little play with the list to help it stand out:-

*Digby * EC Thursday 10th March
*Queenie* Planning Appointment 10th March
*Lea78* Scan 11th March
*Kitty71* Scan 21st March
*Josiejo* Donor Counselling Appoint 22nd March
*Sammy75* IVF Eggshare March
*Bloobloo* Appt with Mr G March
*Pixtrix* FET March/April

*Newmum2b* Follow up 4th April
*Thunderstick* Follow up 11th April
*Bloobird81* Follow up to be booked
*Binkyboo* Follow up Appointment 11th April
*LizG* On pill, Tx April
*Kate1927* Gonapeptyl, Tx April

*Daizymay* Last IUI April/May - considering DEIVF/Adoption
*Mrs Thomas* DHEA, Tx May/June
*Shah74* DHEA, Tx July
*Jo1985* Waiting for 2nd attempt
*Swans72* Waiting for 2nd attempt
*Julespenfold* Waitng op Mr G tx 2012


----------



## Bloobird81

Hiya everyone. Hope ur all ok. 
Thanks for updating me on the list. I haven't booked a follow up with IVF Wales and don't think I will. I am now down at CRMW and hoping to cycle again the end of april. Amanda gave me a sort of FU and I'm hoping its 2nd time lucky.
Ill still love to stalk you lot though as I'm only now getting to grips with everyone  
Lots of love 
Bloobird xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Digby - good luck for EC, look forward to hearing about all your eggies

Queenie - good luck for appt tomorrow

Jules - excellent work on the list. 

Binky - still get those blips now, go with them and let it out. Glad your concert cheered you up

Lea - good luck for scan Friday

Bloo - you can still post here, I do and I've been at crmw since August last year. See you on the other thread, you'll love it at crmw.

Hi to everyone else,

Afm, went for validation appt today with Marie, who was lovely. Had a scan and bloods and got approved for treatment. Back for planning appt in a couple of weeks to plan treatment after my DHEA. Feels strange cos really expected to be trying at CRMW but grateful I am at the top of the list. 

Mrs T x


----------



## Digby

Hi everyone, thank you so much for all the info and advice. Nothing like hearing it from ladies who've been there and got the T shirt! Also nice to know it's ok to be scared!
I feel slightly calmer tonight, just want it over with now. Will probably be hopeless in the morning though. I'm not good at not being in control so just the idea of sedation freaks me out. Poor DH-am biting his head off tonight even though he's making me pancakes!

Mrs T great news about being able to get started soon. We had Marie for our planning appt and found her really good. We were there til about 6pm that day-seems like ages ago now.

Hope everyone else is having a good evening.

I'll be in touch tomorrow to let you know if I chickened out or not!  


D 

xxx


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

thanks for the good luck messages. just getting my questions ready. here goes planning app number 2 lets just hope i get to the tx stage this time. lol

digby good luck tomorrow. you will love the sedation. the staff are really lovely and put you at ease. when  they called me for ec i burst into tears. 

mrs t glad app went well today for you and that you can plan tx soon.

josie hope you and dh are ok and are coping with all the info.

hi to everyone


----------



## kate1927

Hi all just wanted to say 

digby good luck for tommrow you ll be fine they will look after you enjoy the sedation lol let us know how many eggs you have x

queenie good luck for tommrow x

Lea good luck for your scan on friday x

binky   x

bloo keep us up to date hun we are all here for you x

hope everyone is well 

kate xx


----------



## sammy75

digby, good luck for ec, and like the girls have said i'm sure you'll be fine    you gets lots of eggs.

hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## thunderstix

hi all, just going to bed - late one tonight, so no personals etc but just wanted to say a quick
GOOD LUCK to digby for EC & to queenie for appt tomorrow    
will post properly tomorrow
nighty-night x


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck for ec digby

Good luck Queenie, hope you get the dates you want booked in will await a text x


----------



## jo1985

good luck everyone having appts,  ec or et  today thinking of u all.  

mrs t good news getting going again i like marie she s lovely did my planning appt last year, was that all they did in appt ?? really dont wna be put on scales agn event ho lost weight i hate it.

quennie glad u getting going agn x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello - its impossible for me to keep up with you all on this thread - but I wish you all lots of luck whatever stage you are in your journey. 

Queenie - just to wish you all the luck in the world for your planning appt today - wil be thinking of you. Hope you get a good plan and some good dates to get going again x x x x


----------



## josiejo

Best of luck for your EC Digby. Enjoy the sedation.

Queenie good luck with your planning, i have my fingers crossed you can get started really soon

Mrs T, fantastic that you can get going on your NHS go soon. Marie is very lovely, infact I find a majority of the staff like that.

Sorry not too many personals but I do hope you are all well.

We are still no further forward in making any decision. When you first think of donor conception there is so much that doesn't come into your mind until you start reading. DH is being a bit too cool about it all, his only concern is any child we may have contacting the donor when they are older. He is slightly uncomfortable with the whole telling them but understands it would be for the best. He and his family are from the thinking that if you don't talk about it it hasn't happened.


----------



## kara76

Good luck queenie

Digby good luck with et

Josie I can imagine the questions going through ur head. If u stay in this country for donor sperm any child concieved would have access to identifing information yet if u go abroad there is no information but the dilema is would no info or info be best! Only u and ur dh can decide. I know parents with donor / surrgote babies and all make sure the babies know from a very early age so its never a big secret, u can actually buy children books for them explaining donor conception! Also now I'm not sure if its an option but there is a new icsi called imsi I think something like that so might be worth asking some questions about it, lyndon knows all about it and did hope to do it at ivf wales but needed an expensive microscope as it looks so much closer at the sperm....just an idea .


----------



## josiejo

Thanks Kara. DH does produce some sperm, just not very many and Janet said that because of this it makes it hard for them to pick the 'best' ones and some may actually be dead. We are considering having a consultation at CRMW to see if they have much hope for it working using DH limited sperm. Does Lyndon do IMSI there?
I am glad we have all the chaos going on with the kitchen and builders as it is stopping me thinking too much about it all.


----------



## kara76

I know he was hoping too, why don't u drop them an email and ask if its an option for you. I'm sure lyndon will be honest with u


----------



## Digby

Hi everyone,

had the EC this morning and we got 4 eggs. Just hope they'll be good enough  

It was fine as you all said it would be. JE did my canula and I think she found it quite funny that I had to screw my eyes tight shut and grip DHs hand! But after all my fussing I barely felt it. Not sure how awake or asleep I was in the end. I remember asking JE "so when will I start feeling sleepy then?" and she grinned at me and said "now". Then all I remember was feeling a bit of discomfort and grumbling a bit and then she came over and topped me up. Fab.

All the staff today were lovely.

Thanks again for all your support. It's helped so much.  

Queenie hope your appt went well today and Lea best of luck for scan tomorrow.

D

xxx


----------



## sammy75

well done digby, hope your eggs all fertilize and soon you will be pupo,

queenie, hope your appt went well and you can get going again soon,

hope everyone else is ok with whatever stage your all at.

afm, still waiting for call of jodie with further instructions and i am hoping everything has gone ok with my recipient's trial run as i hope all this waiting hasn't been for nothing, just have to keep up the   thinking but it really is starting to get hard now especially as on the egg share thread the women on there only have been waiting a couple mths and have started already but i keep telling myself that hopefully it will all be worth it in the end for me and my recipient.


----------



## kara76

Congratulations on your 4 eggies digby

Sammy hope you get news soon


----------



## Daizymay

Josiejo - the donor thing is doing my head in too - just can't decide the best course of action - uk vs europe or even egg donor vs adoption or even children vs childless. I decided to take some time off from thinking about it all but this week I've been really low thinking that I should be doing more. There's no happy medium. Like your DH - if it's not talked about then for my DH it's not an issue - very frustrating!!! I feel I'm fighting on my own sometimes and just wish he'd take the lead and ask me some questions about it to help me sort it in my mind. sorry -that's just turned into a moan! When you have the answers let me know!!!!
Congrats on the 4 eggs digby.
Daizymay


----------



## Queenie1

hi 

app went well . will post later details but for know need help have got my gonal f and cetroide. doctor said i could store it in a cupboard, but on carrier bag from phamacy it says refridgerate. 

what do you all do.

digby well done on ec. fingers crossed for call.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one to say well done digby, good luck for the call in the morning. 

Queenie - glad you're on the way. I've never had either but have always been told it doesn't hurt to store them in the fridge

Jo - Marie asked me health questions too including how much I weigh but I didn't have to get on the scales. 

Josie/Daizy - I don't envy you, there's a lot to think about. For us adoption has always been our plan B and we wouldn't consider being childless so it's easier when you've already got strong opinions. Good luck, keep us informed

Catch up better tomorrow x


----------



## Kitty71

Queenie Gonal F needs to go in the fridge and Cetrotide just in a cool place.   

Digby well done, good luck for the call tomorrow    

k xxxx


----------



## Queenie1

thanks kitty panic over. gonal f is in fridge and will store cetroitide in my cupboard. phew.

josie when i was at open day at crmw i asked lyndon about imsi and yes he is doing that. but i would def email and ask him about it. good luck with deciding on what to do it is a very difficult decsion to make

digby hope you are resting up.

afm i saw a lovely nurse called debbie who was very helpful but was unable to answer all my questions so she said for me to wait and i could see arrianne. so i waited a long a time which i didn't mind as i felt it was important to get the answers. 
any way i am book in for ec week beg 30th may. doing antagonist cycle with gonal f 450 and cetrotide 0.25.going on pill month before to make sure af arrives on time for ec to land in half term.  we are having some extras as well, clexane, asprin, steriods, progynova, . think that is all. 
really pleased and excited about starting.


----------



## Lea78

Hi all,

Juat quicky from me tonight.

Digby - congrats on 4 eggs, keeping my fingers crossed for you  - Good luck for call tomorrow.

Queenie - Glad appt went well  

Hope everyone else is doing ok.
Lea xx


----------



## newmum

Josie/Daizy: wow what a difficult decision you have. Can't imagine what I would do. I bet your minds are doing overtime thinking everything over.

Queenie: glad your appointment went well, sounds like you have a good plan ahead of you

Digby: well done on the 4 eggs     for your call tomorrow, glad EC went well.

Sammy75: I hope your recipient's trial run went ok, not very clued up on egg sharing, but wish you the best

AFM I've had the longest visit from AF now on day 5! I just can't wait for my follow up. Trying to cut out rubbish for Lent also  

Hi to everyone else

x x


----------



## josiejo

Digby, congrats on your eggs. Will keep my fingers crossed for good news tomorrow.

Queenie, that is fab you now have your dates finally. I bet time will fly for you now. Thanks for letting me know that Lyndon does ismi. We were going to do an email tonight but been too busy.

Daizy, I dunno if I will ever have the answers lol I am just hoping things will be a bit more clear before appointment in a couple of weeks time. We are pretty certain that we don't want to go abroad for treatment and I can't imagine there being no children in our life/family so we are a fraction of the way there. 

Mrs T we had decided that we would have 1 more cycle then move on to adoption but with donor sperm being suggested for the eggs that had to be frozen it really has confused things completely. Like you, being childless is just not an option for us.

Newmum, good luck with cutting out rubbish for lent. I decided as I didn't have pancakes on Tuesday we don't have to give anything for lent lol


----------



## Queenie1

josie such a hard decsion to make. i agree with you life with no children is not an option for me as well. 

daisy good luck with your decision as well. i wish you both luck.

i am so excited now to have dates in place. may can't come soon enough now. just hope we get to see the dredded 2ww this time.


----------



## binkyboo

Only a quick one, congratulations digby and good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## thunderstix

Hi all, sorry another late one so just a quickie.......
Queenie - good to hear you've got some solid plans now 
Digby - good luck for tomorrow. Hope you get some good news    
xxx


----------



## Queenie1

digby good luck for the call today have everything crossed for you. x

lea good luck for scan today. x


----------



## sammy75

hope you get some lovely embies today digby    and    you have good news.


----------



## Digby

Hi everone,

just had the call and we have 3 embies!  
Totally mega chuffed as had been bracing for bad news. Longest morning ever! Burst into tears as soon as the lady told us the news-embarassing!
ET Monday pm-just hope they'll all still be ok by then  

Thank you so much for the lovely good luck messages. 

Lea-hope scan goes well today.

Josie-(and anyone else who may be in a similar situation) - we have had to use donor sperm and it's been a long and rough journey to get this far. If it helps I could tell you a bit about our experiences including the practicalities of getting hold of the sperm (we got it from USA because we felt that we wanted to see pictures and info on the donor which we found helped us a lot). Good luck with the decision.


D
xxx


----------



## thunderstix

Yaaaaay!!!!! Great news digby!!!!!! Will keep fingers crossed they grow stronger everyday ready for ET Monday      
Lea - hope your scan went well
Sorry not many personals & am a bit quiet. Feeling a bit lost at the moment & on a bit of a downer  have been bit better but just feel a bit flat this week 
Just took my spotty furbaby (dalmatian!) out for a long walk & had a bit of a blub on the way   but feel a bit better for it now
Take care all xxx


----------



## kara76

Digby that's wonderful news well done those embies


----------



## Queenie1

brill news digby. good luck for monday

thunderstix sending    to you


----------



## Lea78

Wooooo Hoooo Digby   Good luck for ET. xxx

Thuderstix - sending you lots of love,   Hope you're feeling bit better today. xx

Newmum2b - Hope the evil witch (AF) has left you, booooo to the witch!!! 

AFM - had scan this morning, JE said follies on right were between 10-15mm "and coming along nicely"
Then she went to left and there was about 8 follies again 10-15mm ish but there was one that was just over 20mm. She said that they'd have a meeting this afternoon and left me know if they were going to go for the 1 big one on Monday (which may or may not have egg in) or if they were going to wait to see how others were coming along, so to book a scan for Monday just incase they decide not to go for EC on Moday. She gave me my final jab just incase i needed it. Anyway had call from Rachel about hour ago and they're not going to go for the big one, they're going to see how others are coming along on monday at my next scan. Rachel said they're booking mein for EC on Weds. EEEK!!!
Now i'm all new to this but to me that makes sense and its kind of what i wanted, as surely several follies are better than one ARGH this is head work lol. 

Hope the rest of you girlies are ok. 

Lea xx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, lea that sounds really good!!! Digby congratulations that's fab, good luck for monday. x
Thunderstix, I hope you are feeling better, I know those feelings! Will do personals the weekend, off out for meal with dh in a bit there is a new restaurant near us opened so giving it a try!!!!! Enjoy Friday night all . xxxx


----------



## Digby

Big hugs  Thundersitx, sorry to hear you've having a bad day. Hope you have a better weekend. A good walk with my doggie always makes me feel better and have used my lovely cats to sob on more times than I can remember!

Lea sounds great! I reckon it's best to go for more than one follie (from what I understand anyway). And *please * don't worry about EC. I tell you, if I can do it anyone can! I am so not brave! It really wasn't unpleasant at all. All I remember is feeling sleepy for a while afterwards but in rather a chilled out way! DH says I was smiling when they wheeled me back into the bay. Boy those drugs must be good! The weirdest bit is when they expect you to put a paracetamol pessary up your bum!  I looked at the nurse like she was mad and was sure I would never be able to do it, but it was actually no big deal.

Just wondered if anyone can help with a question-I wasn't thinking clearly enough to ask the nurse earlier. 
Does anyone know if it is good or bad to leave embies for 4 days before transfer? I was kinda expecting it would be tomorrow when they would be 2 days. And 4 days not enough for them to get to blast stage. Just hope that leaving them a bit longer won't do them any harm. Sorry for paranoia!


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone

Great News Digby you will soon be PUPO    

Thunder big   hope you feel better soon, I think we all get those sad moments from time to time, we are only human.

AFM: Surrounded by 2 friends who are pregnant (one I can cope with but the other seems to rub it in my face and one of those who puts everything on ******** from scan photos to clothes not fitting her to feeling sick arrgghh) sorry to go on lol, one of my team has just had a baby and another one has just told me shes pregnant, but just keep telling me its not their babies I wont its mine

Binky have a good meal  

Have a great weekend everyone
x


----------



## Kitty71

Evening all,

Lea your smaller follies will have time to catch up by Wednesday so it's a really good thing that EC will be then. Follies grow approx 1-3mm a day so the smaller ones should be super by Wednesday. 

Digby well done on the fertilisation I'm afraid I don't know much about 4 day transfers. Embies don't do much on the 4th day but they will know by then if there are any that look stronger and they will transfer those. Don't worry about them not getting to blast. Remember we were all once a four day embryo   .

Big hug to those who are a bit low and those of you who have big decisions to make   

I've been a bit deflated this week, excited about the FET but seem to have run out of steam right now. Just don't want to get my hopes up again because the fall is so hard each time. I'm a bit ratty too so I think the horrid old witch is on her way.

Anyway have a good weekend everyone and enjoy the rugby tomorrow.

k xxx


----------



## kara76

Lea its good they are going for the smaller ones as there r more

Digby ec is class as day zero, fertilisation as day 1 so you are actually having a day 3 embryo transfer which is standard practice

Hiya everyone else.


----------



## kara76

Digby just been back through your posts, your having et monday and ec was thruday so yeah they would be day 4 embryos. They will check them on day 3 and grade them I hope and et on monday when at morula stage. it wouldn't harm them in any way I'm sure of that. They can not grade a day 4 embryo as there are too many cells to be able to see them properly, it kinda looks like a cauliflower! My guess is they are doing so for convenience of clinic more than any other reason! Good luck hun


----------



## kara76

Queenie bet you can't wait to get going now?

Kitty I use to find I ran out of stream and then it would come back. Stay postive if you can


----------



## Digby

Thanks for the info Kara, I'm sure I'm just being silly-am just obsessing about everything.
Do they work in the lab on Sundays? I feel like I want somebody sitting next to them watching them the whole time making sure nothing bad happens! Ridiculous!


----------



## Queenie1

digby i can understand how you feel, those embies are so precious to us. i don't know what happens over the weekend but i'm sure they are fine and are being cared for well.

yes kara i can't wait now, its so exciting to think the drugs are in the fridge all waiting for me. once easter is here and we go on holiday it won't be long then. roll on may.


----------



## kara76

Things have changed since I were there but I'm pretty sure that they would be checked today and tomorrow.isn't it funny how protective u feel over them.


----------



## Digby

Maybe I can go along and sit nex to the incubator and read them stories!     

Hope everyone else is ok and having a nice weekend. 
Enjoy the match....c'mon WAYYYYLES!!!


----------



## Flash123

Haven't been posting but have certainly been stalking. Alot going on on here at the mo.

Sending you all lots of baby luck and     - especially Digby and lea . Digby I remember feeling the same. It is amzing how protective you feel. When we have our frosties i would regularly drive passed and say hello -     or what!

Kitty - I know exactly what you mean. People are always saying think positive thoughts and sometimes it just feels like utter crap. It is so very hard staying positive all the time. You'll get your mojo back - i am sure of it. just be kind to yourself in the meantime.  

Queenie - you must be so excited now you have your dates. Thay have given you a load of support drugs. That's fab. Do you mind me asking but have you had any level 1 or 2 tests and they have found something or are they treating you empirically. I am really interseted to know because we have had level 1's, things have shown up but i don't know if we can afford level 2 tests. so i wondered if they would gve you the meds 'incase'

AFM - Well, well, well. What a fortnight.They say this is a rollercoaster and i cant deny that! I have been on the pill through CRMW with EC pencilled in for monday 18th April - easter hols. Last week out of the blue we were given an approval appt for march 3rd at IVF Wales. I have been enquiring about the waiting lists and have been in touch with the admin manager. She said they are up to 9 months now for the second NHS go so i wasn't expecting anything special at the appt. It was fab - quite unexpectedly we were told we could start treatment asap - because i am on the pill i don't need to d/r, i will do short protocol with e/c peciled in for wk beg march 28th!!!! we were utterly gob-smacked. I cried all the way home and cancelled the loan!!!  After having my endo op in aug i really had a good feeling about this. Coming so unexpected i thought it was mean to be. baseline scan was booked for next monday. Tues night I had a phonecall form my GP. Level 1 tests have shown up an under active thyroid gland. My TSH is 9.5 (need to be no higher than 2 to concieve) and my thyroid anti-bodies are 78. Am utterly gutted. Clinic won't do treatment until my levels fall as there is very little chance of it working and if it did, very little chance of keeping baby. I have been referred to endocrinologist and put on levothyroxine in the meantime.  I know i need to look at the bigger picture because this could be the missing link but i was so ready for this - it just feels like it is one obstacle after another.
Have to decide now whether to go for more test to see if related to other immune issues bit realy don't know if we can afford it.
Sorry for me post but am really sad at the moment   
advice would be so greatfully recieved,

take care

Liz XX


----------



## Digby

Oh Liz, what an awful string of events. Why is life so cruel sometimes? Worst thing is getting hopes up only to have them fall. I'm so sorry.    

I'm afraid I know nothing at all about level 1 and 2 tests and all that stuff, but I'm sure someone else will be able to offer advice. Will you be able to see the endocrinologist on the NHS and get your further tests done for free? Hope so.

Just wanted to say thinking of you and really hope you get some answers. Stay strong. 

D
xxx


----------



## kara76

Omg liz what a rollercoaster and this sure could be the missing link and I pray it is. If u had level 2 testing it might show up the need for something other than steriods and I believe ivf wales only give a small standard dose! I hate it that the level 2 tests r so expensive, I opted to have just the endometrial biospy and this proved my uNK cells were elevated and I was prescribe a high dose of steriods, 20mg a day from et. I hope this helps


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, hope everyone is fine and enjoying the weekend.

Digby, hope you are not worrying too much and having a relaxing weekend, Monday will be here before you know it and you will be pupo!!!    

Liz big hugs for you    

New mum2be, how you doing  , hope work wasnt too bad.

Thunderstix, are you feeling a bit better today??   It just comes over you doesnt it.

Queenie, fab news you have your dates now   

Lea, hope you are ok today, keep the follies warm!!!!

Josejo, how is the work coming along??, hope you are ok?

Bloobird, how did your appt go hun?    

Mrs T,kitty,  pix, sammy, Kara and anyone else I have forgotten I hope you are all ok.

AFM, AF has now left and I dont really know how I am feeling, I think I would have been testing around about this time and that has been on my mind a bit, but I keep telling myself I have to snap out of it and try and get back on track.  I am back on a healthy eating kick from Monday, as I feel a bit stogged as have been comfort eating I want to lose a a little bit of weight, not a lot just a little, but then I am on  hen weekend next weekend so the alcohol I will consume will bugger that up!!!!!

Not done a lot this weekend so far, my dad is off to oz on wed to see my brother so I have done his packing, going to do some fajitas and mexican bits and bobs later, washed down by rose, before the health kick starts!!!!!

Speak soon

xxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Blimey Liz what a time you've had    I do hope that your levels come down soon so you can cycle. I don't know what to suggest regarding the immune testing. The jury really does seem to be out on it all and the level 2s are so expensive. If you can get a good dose of steroids prescibed then that would at least address NK cells if they were present. I asked myself at planning if I could have 20mg and Lorraine said it will depend on who I talk to as to whether they will let me have them. I think after a couple of implantation failures then they should really take an empirical approach and let us go on a higher dose. They are cheap and pretty safe and could make all the difference. The tx needed for some of the level 2 immune problems are pretty full on and again more cost on top of the normal cycle. Good luck anyway hun I hope you feel better soon.

Hi Binky   

Hope everyone's weekend is going well. We had a very lazy day today and it was nice for once not to be running around everywhere.

k xxx


----------



## josiejo

Oh Liz, that really is a rollercoaster. The immune testing really confuses me and still not sure if we are going to persue this. On my second cycle I was given 5mg of steroids but on my 2nd I asked if I could be given a much higher dose it was finally agreed I could have 10mg purely bucause I have an exsisting auto immune disease which did become active during my 1st 2 cycles. Wishing you loads of luck.

Binky, sending loads of hugs. I wouldn't worry about dieting for another couple of weeks, just keep spoiling yourself for a wee bit longer. Unfortunatly the emotional pain of all this does seem to hit you out of the blue and it odd times. 

Kitty, lazy days are the best. I think at least one day a week should be that way. Hope you are doing ok and that you are starting to pick up steam again ready for FET.

Digby, I do hope you aren't worrying too much, good luck for ET tomorrow. I probably will pick your brain on donor sperm if that is ok. I will send you a PM once I have thought of some questions.

Queenie, are you ready to get back on the rollarcoaster? Having your holiday before sounds a great idea.

Newmum2b, it is horrid when people around you are pregnant. One of my old college friends gave birth to no2 son the day I got my last bfn. Every other day there are status updates about the baby and lots of pictures. I am very happy for her but it does make our situation even harder.

Thunderstix, how are you feeling today? I found eating Creme Eggs have helped a lot with those down days and cuddling my furbabies. 

Pix and Bloobird, how are you both?

afm, Still no further forward in making a decision. We joined the Donor Conception Network, the forum is a bit too quiet but they did send us some good reading material. Our appointment is a week Tues, Jodie said it would be her or Lorraine doing the appointment but DH seems to think he heard receptionist say it was with a consultant. I really hope it is Jodie as I find it easy to talk to her and don't feel silly asking stupid questions.
Our Kitchen is coming on a treat, well there is still no kitchen but we now have lovely smooth walls and ceiling and by the end of today the floor should be down. We have started buying bits and bobs for it and think we are popping out today to Festival Park to the Denby shop to get some more.
Well done on the rugby yesterday, I hope you will all be behind my team Scotland today. Not only do we need all the support/help we can get, if by some miracle we do beat England it means Wales has a chance of winning the 6Nations.
Have a good Sunday


----------



## newmum

Morning

Digby: I'm sure your embies will be fine, good luck for tomorrow how exciting  

Lea: My EC was put back 2 days later than first planned to give my follies more time to do what they have to do. Good Luck for ET your be fine.   , its lovely you get to see your embie on screen, and get a scan.

Binky: I'm trying to get a bit healthier also, just feel so bloated all last month during injections, EC, ET, 2WW etc.. so going to do my best to cut out rubbish throughout Lent. I should really drag myself back to the gym also but haven't yet  

Liz: what a roller coaster big  

Bloobird: How did the appointment go? any plans in place?   

JosieJo: Yes it is horrid, I just found this so called friend so insensitive. On my BFN day sticking announcements that she is 12 weeks pregnant on ********, like somehow rubbing it in my face. She wants to meet up soon for a meal, I'm dreading it. Sounds like your kitchen is coming along. Good Luck for the rugby

Kitty: I love lazy days they are the best. DH is out this afternoon at the football so thats exactally what I am going to do  


Thunder: I hope you are feeling better now.  I would love to have a dog but only live in a 2 bed first floor flat so don't think it would be fair. Though I have been looking at indoor dogs, but don't reckon DH would go for it.

Hi to Mrs T, Queenie, Shelly, Pix and anyone else I have missed.

AFM: I'm just plodding on    

Take Care x x


----------



## newmum

Sorry Lea, I meant the second half of your message to Digby! though I am sure you will be seeing your embies on screen soon. Sorry I had a couple of red wines last night (first time in 6 weeks I've had a drink) so slight fuzzy head today


----------



## starkymind

Hi Ladies, 


Its been a very long time since I was on here last as decided to have a years break from TX and being completely focused on TTC. 


We started our next cycle end of Feb, had EC 7th March 8 eggs, 5 fertilised but only 2 very good embies survived .. ET Friday 11th March - 2 x very good grade Morulas     which are now snuggling in very nicely   


Wishing       to all xx


----------



## Digby

Hi,

I'm worrying a bit today as have had some AF type twinges. Does anyone know if this is normal at this stage? I'm on the Cyclogest pessaries which are supposed to maintain your lining.

Will post properly later when had a change to catch up.

D
xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Liz - what a nightmare, you poor thing. Hope this is the answer for you, sending big hugs your way x

Digby - good luck for ET. Don't worry about the twinges, probably just the after effects from EC.

Lea - good luck for EC

Binky - I agree, you should still be spoiling yourself

Josie - still some thinking to do before next week then, kitchen sounds like it's coming along great though

Starkymind - welcome back, enjoy being pupo

Hi to everyone else, yes it is pants when everyone around you gets pregnant so easily. You'd think I'd me used to it after 12 yrs ttc but it still hurts like hell. Oh, I'm wishing I'd been having lazy days.. sorry been a bit quiet cos really busy with work. Am away until Thursday so will read but not likely to be posting. Will catch up Thurs

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

Digby aches and pains are normal as your follicles refill with fluid and you progestrone levels shoot up. Good luck with tomorrow

Star


----------



## kara76

Starky welcome and a little hope story for you. We had 8 cycles in total including fet and one abandoned. Always had good fertilisation yet the last cycle we tried icsi for the first time. We had 6 eggs collected and all mature and injected yet only 2 fertilised so we transferred those 2 on day 2. One of those embryos is now 10months old! So try and stay postive if u can

Josie u sound busy and its great you are reading and resulting your situation. I know you will do what is right for you both 

Ladies as you insensetive pregnant people, oh I have been there many time and the worst time was when both sil were pregnant and about a week apart at the same time and u know what people can still hurt my feelings to this day cause yes I have tyler but I remember the pain and I am still unable to concieve naturally, the pain does become less but its something that is always there. Sorry if that sounds in some way ungrateful for what I have cause that is not the case at all. My heart still breaks for those that are still waiting for their miracles. When I first joined ff and we started out meets, not one of us had success yet over the past few years slowly and via many different routes we all are now mummies or on our way to be so girls keep those chins up, you can do it and I'm here to help out along the way


----------



## thunderstix

Digby - good luck for ET tomorrow    
Lea - good luck for scan tomorrow  
xxx


----------



## Digby

Wow Kara your story is a true inspiration. You are a remarkably strong person and it’s  wonderful that your perseverance did finally pay off.

Newmum-I totally know what you mean about pg friends. At work I am totally surrounded by mums with small children or pg ladies who literally talk about nothing else. In the last few weeks alone I there have been three maternity leave do’s and births. All my college mates have young kids, and on top of it all my sister in law announced her 2nd pregnancy (just a day after we found out the negative results of our PESA) so an awful lot of baby talk at every family occasion as well, and of course the “it’s your turn next...” comments. Generally I am able to be genuinely happy for everyone else and wouldn’t wish this on anyone, but it can’t half drag you down sometimes!   

Kitty-hope your nice lazy weekend has helped to refuel the steam. 

Queenie-so good to have a plan. Where are you going on your hols?

Liz and Thunderstix-keep those peckers up!

Binky – mmmm love the sound of the Mexican grub. My favourite! Oh..and the rose wine...Hope the hen weekend is a good way to let off some steam.

Josie – Scotland is my second team as I love all things scots, specially the kilts and accents! Good effort today.

Starky-wow I’m just 3 days behind you! Exciting! Keeping everything crossed.  

Mrs T – have a good week in work and hope you get to stay in a very glamorous hotel!

Hi to everyone else who I’ve missed.

Thanks for the reassurances, twinges feel rather “womb related” but am determined to try not to be too paranoid. Am a bit nervous about tomorrow as have a sensitive cervix (find smears very uncomfortable) but am also sooo excited!


----------



## jo1985

digby good luck for et x


----------



## PixTrix

good luck Digby. 

Sorry I'm not about much at the moment ladies, without going into detail lifes complications have got more complicated! I am reading and trying to keep up though and I will be back!


----------



## Shellebell

Pix, for whatever is happening


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone hope you all doing ok,

pix,   sorry things are not good atm,

good luck to those having scans, et or ec in the next couple of days,

afm jodie called to say start taking the pill as recipient ready to start treatment so i took the first pill today and hoping it doesn't take too long to sync our cycles as i don't really know what happens next.

  to everyone and hope we start seeing some bfp's soon.


----------



## Kitty71

Big hug Pix   

That's great news Sammy    it won't be too long for you now hun.

Hope everyone is ok today. Talking of being around pregnant people my friend at work is about 33 weeks now and I hate to say it but I can't wait until she goes on maternitity leave. She sits next to me at work and I find it so painful to see the bump and watch her rubbing it all the time. The baby talk is of course off the scale as she nears the due date and I dread being there at the moment. I feel bad too because she's my best friend there and I'd love to be able to chat to her about it but I'm just not that strong. I've only got 9 days to go now so the end is in sight. I bl**dy hate feeling like this, IF robs you of so much it's so cruel I wouldn't wish it on anyone.

K xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Sammy thats fab news    .

Digby, hope EC collection went well and you are ok    

Thunderstix, how are you feeling this week?  

Hope everyone else is ok, lots of                                to us all!!!!!!

AFM, well at the moment I just feel in a bit limbo, as my follow up isnt until the 11th April , I feel a liitle lost at the moment, I am going to the open night in CRMW on Thursday, but I really want to utilize all my NHS opprotunities before I look at this. 
I just hope that my wait wont be too long, I am 37 in May, so if they are going by age I hope I wont have to wait long.

On the topic of pregnancy, what I hate is when I go over town lunch time and you see, how can I say, people who have 3 or 4 children with them , and without being nasty look as if they couldnt give a dam. All my friends at the moment have children and even tonight I came home and had a lovely card in the post with a pic of my friends new born as a thank you card, I love her to bits but it does hurt.

I have one more day in work until next Tuesday so looking foward to that!!!!

Take care all

xxx


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone, just popping to say hello. I haven't been around for a few months and there are lots of new faces and nice to see that some have been lucky.  We have just moved house and starting our 2nd NHS ICSI cycle.  I started taking Norethisterone on Sunday (for 5 days) and I have my Baseline scan next Monday.
I'll try to catch up with where everyone is at, but for now good luck all.


----------



## jo1985

helen, how long hav you been waitin for second go just wondering i had my first go sept  10 and waitin for second go now  .


----------



## Lea78

Hi all,

Just a quickie to say i hope ET went well for you Digby and that you're ok. Was thinking about you today. xx

Pix - Awww hope you're ok. Big   to you!

Sorry not many personals tonight but hope the rest of you girls are ok. xx

AFM I'm booked in for EC 9am Weds, got final jab at 11pm tonight Eeeek!!! Had scan today, there was about 7 follies on right and 8 or so on left. Left ones were more advanced than right apparently but the right ones were good as well. Not sure if that's a good/poor or average amount of follies? Scared stiff now of EC!!! But i have to be brave and  

Lea xx


----------



## helen_26

Hi jo, we had our first cycle in April/May last year and we got notified that we were at the top of the list 3 just over 3 weeks ago. It's been a long year, but it's moved quickly since being told at we were at the top.


----------



## kara76

Lea good luck with ur jab and ec

Digby hope et went well

Hiya everyone


----------



## Digby

Hi everyone,

thanks you for the good luck wishes, et was fine yesterday so now I am officially scared of sneezing, coughing or laughing  

It was totally jam packed yesterday and there were several couples waiting in the corridor for et. We were asked to go in at the end of the day, and it was still mega busy at 5 o clock. One of the nurses said they had done 8 EC and 9ET yesterday. Blimey! She also said that at the moment they are doing an average of 36 EC a week rather than the usual 12 as they are trying to reach their targets. Fair play they are working so hard, and all the staff were wonderful despite the fact they must have been tired.

We feel extremely fortunate to have got this far so now I guess it's just a matter of keeping calm. We decided to go for a single embryo so we are also lucky enough to have 2 frosties.

Hope everyone is doing ok. 
Helen and Sammy-great to hear you are on the road.
Binky I totally know what you mean about families with lots of kids in tow, it really winds my DH up! Two of my friends in work had "accidental" 3rd babies.....grrrrr!

Lea don't worry! Just tell them you're nervous and ask for full whack and all  you'll remember is being wheeled back to your bay where your DH will be waiting for you! Sounds like  you've got a great crop of follies.


----------



## Digby

By the way, has anyone else had sore boobs whilst on the cyclogest (or other progesterone meds)?


----------



## starkymind

Hiya all ..


Digby, yeah my boobs are sore thinking its from progesterone? When we went down for my ET is was really bust there, they are doing a fab job down there fair play   ..


Talking of pregnancies that make us a little   sometimes, the last 10 months have been hard work as in my office there are only 8 ladies who dont have grown up or any children & since may last year one by one 6 pregnancies have been announced, as one goes on maternity another makes an announcement and a scan pic!!  


Im determined that this baby ship is not sailing without me this time    


Hope everyone is ok, weather is stunning which makes us feel a little better.


I was woken up by shooting / cramp type pains last night that only lasted a few mins but then nothing until 2 mins ago and I have it again?  any ideas, could this be implantation pain perhaps as only slight?!?


xx take care all xx


----------



## Digby

Hi Starky, let's hope it was implantation!!!  

Isn't it good that we can vent our frustration on here about being surrounded by pg people at work! 
Some people are just so in your face about it! Rough having 6 pregnancies at work. 

Feels good to get it off the chest!


----------



## thunderstix

afternoon all!  hope eveyone is ok
binkyboo - dh and i started back on our diet/healthy eating plan yesterday. did you start yours after? must admit its very hard as all i want to do at the moment is eat chocolate and cosy up on the sofa  have to get my mind in the right place though as id like to lose some more weight before 2nd cycle (have already lost just over a stone). agree with you totally about children/babies/baby bumps everywhere at the moment - on the street, in work, in every magazine i pick up - aaarrrggghhh!!!   btw - wanted to ask you what/where is CRMW? notice that it gets mentioned a lot and that you are going to an open day there thursday so just wondered..... 
digby - congrats on being pupo!!! sending you lots of    keep that embie snuggled in safe. from what ive read, everyone is afraid to cough/sneeze/fart!!! lol  
starky - congrats to you also on being pupo! sending you lots of    as well. fingers crossed your cramping _was_ implantation 
lea - good luck for ec tomorrow     i know eveyone says this, but dont be scared. i couldnt even speak to dh on the way to the hospital on the morning of my ec cos i was so petrified - im such a wussy!!  however, it really was fine and everyone was soooo nice. it will be over before you know it and youll wonder what all the fuss was about 
pix - sending you lots of     
sammy - great news things have started moving for you 
josiejo - glad youre appt is not too far away now and good to hear your kitchen is coming on slowly!
newmum - hope youre doing ok. have you had any more 'fuzzy' moments  i must admit i have enjoyed a couple of glasses of red wine in the last couple of weeks too - he he he 
helen - welcome back 
afm - feeling a bit better this week. wow, when you read about this being a rollercoaster ride they really werent kidding were they - up and down, up and down!!!  have order some of the zita west books as i have heard so many great things about her. thought if i was doing something proactive it would make me feel a bit better. have had a reasonable start to getting back on track with my diet this week (apart from the ice cream that jumped out of the freezer last night and attacked me.....  ). just feeling sooooooo tired at the moment even though i am eating better and go for a walk with furbaby twice a day. think its probably because i am feeling a bit depressed over this - it can be pretty exhausting cant it?  
take care all xxx


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone

Thunder; I listened to Zita West Relaxation CD throughout my first treatment I found it really relaxing and use to put it on during acupuncture sessions. Let me know how you get on with the books? I may buy them. I haven't had many more 'fuzzy moments'   saying that my friends do say that I should be blond because the fuzzy moments happen sober, drunk, hung over lol

Digby: I had sore boobs and congrats on PUPO  

Starky: congratulations to you as well and hopefully the shooting pain was implantation   

Pix:   life can through up things from time to time and make things even more complicated. Hope you are ok

Looks like I started something with the insensitive friend, it was refreshing to here we all have our own friends/family/colleagues etc issues! Its only this one so called friend who annoys me so I am going to keep my distance from her for a while. I am genuinely happy for everyone else.

Hi to everyone else and sending us all


----------



## Lea78

Hi all,

Digby - i couldn't stop thinking about you yesterday, i kept logging on to see if you'd been on to see how ET went. So glad it went ok. Sending you lots of  

Thuderstix - Glad you're starting to feel a bit better. Keep    xx

Starky - Really hope it was implantation cramps  

binkyboo and Pix - Hope you're ok xx

AFM - got EC tomorrow morning at 9am, terrified even though it sounds like i'm over reacting from what you guys say lol. Was in work today and kept getting all emotional for no reason (Not enough for anyone to notice though) i feel so stupid as i haven't even done anything yet lol. What a donut!!
I think it's nerves that we won't get any eggs then it's the though of if we get eggs they won't fertilise - As you've probably gathered, i'm a worrier lol. 

Lea. xx


----------



## jo1985

hoping everyione is doing ok sorry not good at personals but hoping everyones ec et and appts this wk go well

just want to echo about the baby thing with friend my mate has one boy and was like ah want another now 18 wk with twins and im sick off the moaning already im like u ve got everything i want and more and she still not happy like. plus in playgroup today ( with work) foster carer came in and she has 3 under 14 months all brothers including 3 wk old twins the monther is on her 7th baby and they get taken off her straight at the hospital y yyy i ask is she aloud to keep having them just gives me hope that she helping the poeple who want to adopt ut i persoanlly think  she d=sud be stearlised like .

have gd wk all x


----------



## newmum

Good luck lea x


----------



## Digby

Hi Lea, how did it go? Been thinking of you all morning. Let us know how you got on as soon as you feel up to it.   for a good basket of eggs!

Jo-that woman with 7 kids just makes me sick, I'm speechless!


----------



## Lea78

Hey everyone,

Had EC at 9am this morning, i laid 10 eggs lol!!!! Just hoping and praying   now they will be good ones and fertilise. tomorrow morning is sooooooooooo going to drag waiting for the phonecall. 

It was no where near as bad as i made it out to be in my head before hand. although did have a wobble when they put the thing in my arm   and i feel totally fine now. 

Love to you all.
Lea xx


----------



## thunderstix

yaaaay lea!! well done  fingers crossed for tomorrow morning for you    
personally i think ec was the easy bit & found the wait the following morning far harder 
make sure you rest up today & do nothing but spoil yourself or let yourself be spoiled of course! 
xxx


----------



## helen_26

10 is great lea. Well done! Go relax and take it easy. X


----------



## Digby

Whoooohooooo! 10 eggs, fantastic      
Well done you, you are very very brave and deserve lots and lots of cake!

Excellent news! Tomorrow morning will be hard but with a such a good batch of eggs lets hope you'll be fine


----------



## kara76

Well done lea. What a good chicken u r laying 10 eggies

I am reading and watching but can't always post


----------



## sammy75

lea, well done and   you get good fertilization.

hi to everyone else hope you all ok.


----------



## jo1985

WELL DONE LEA HOPING THE CALL TO WILL BE GD NEWS XXX

HI EVERY1 X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all, just a quick one as I've just got in and I'm absolutely shattered. Well done Digby, hope you are resting up. 

Starky, hope your not going too mad

Lea - eggcellent news! Good luck for the call tomorrow

Catch up with everyone else tomorrow x


----------



## thunderstix

hiya ladies! its very quiet on here today........... 
lea - hope you are doing ok after yesterday. have you had the call yet?    
digby - how are you feeling? hoping your embie is all snuggled up  
starkymind - how are you feeling - any more cramps?
afm - not much to report from me really. finding work today boooooorrrriiiing!!!  
looking forward to the weekend - i dont work fridays so thursday is my friday 
take care all xxx


----------



## Lea78

Wow you're right thunderstix, it's very quiet here today. 

Finally got the call about half 12, out of the 10 eggs they decided they were going to do 5 ivf and 5 icsi. They said that out of the 5 ivf, 2 fertilised and from the 5 icsi, 2 eggs were immature and  out of the remaining 3 1 fertilised. 
They want me to go in at 10am tomorrow for ET - isn't that to early?, thought it might have been saturday. I'm worried now that they're no good and that's why they're doing it on day 2.  

Lea. xx


----------



## Digby

Hiya everyone,

Lea been checking all afternoon dying to hear your news!
Don't worry, that sounds fine to me. I think 2 day transfer is the norm, that's why I was worrying last week about mine being a 4 day transfer. We'll always find something to worry about! 
3 embies is good news!   Well done. Same no. as me!
They'll explain to you tomorrow what stage they're at and how they're doing. And don't worry about the procedure either, it really feels just like a smear. The damn speculum is the worst bit. And you get to see your embies!  

Hi Thudersitx, I know what you mean, work is sooo dull. Hard trying to go back to real world and not obsess too much. AFM not got much to report, feeling ok just generally "menstrual" but hoping that's normal.


----------



## Lea78

Hi Digby,

Hope you're right about the 2 day et being the norm - hahaha i've been reading over the posts the last week and i sound exactly like you, even copying you on the number of embies  

Can i just ask long the et takes and did you have anything you had to do/not do before? 
Also - TMI coming up - but are you on the cyclogest passaries?? If so, are you having a crazy amount of discharge - is this normal?

Lea. xx


----------



## Digby

Hi, yes I'm pretty sure 2 day is nothing to worry about and I'm sure the other more experienced ladies will be along any minute to help.

I think et took about an hour altogether from when you are first called in to the bay to change to when you can go home. They'll ask you to change, and then a lovely embryologist will come and tell you all about your embies and you can ask them all your questions. They you and DH have to don the lovely hats and plastic shoe things and then you'll go in to the same room as EC (DH gets to come too which is nice). They'll show you your lovely blobbies on the screen (if you want to see them), and then the transfer takes a matter of minutes and you can watch what they're doing on the scanner screen. I made a boo boo by having a wee just a few minutes before they called me coz I was getting desperate and the nurse said it was fine to go because there would be a while yet. Then they called me! But didn't matter in the end as they could still see what they needed to see. Being such a wimp I was a bit nevous but they soon put me at ease.

From what the notes say I think it's fine to have a light breakfast 2 hrs before you go in, but no eating after that. Just drinking to top up the bladder. But just start on the water when you get there coz you don't know how long you'll have to wait. And also good idea to put tonight's and tomorrow's pessaries up the "back passage" to keep things clearer down below! Mrs E suggested that to me after EC.

And yes, the joys of the Cyclogest! Awful messy things. I have to admit I've been getting fed up with the messiness and so have been alternating "passages" as find a lot less mess with the back entrance!


----------



## marieclare

Sorry to jump in just wanted to say to Lea, day 2 is absolutely fine, sometimes they will chose to do this if there are defininte front running embies so leaving it to day 3 wouldn't make any difference as to which they would pick to go back. 

My last transfer was a day 2   

Queenie great news on having a plan, and Pix hope you are ok xx
Hello all cyclers and those waiting to go, I try to keep up with you all and wishing you all the bestest luck


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, hope everyones ok  

Lea, thats fab news, I hope et goes well tomorrow    

Pix hope you ok.     

Hope everyone else is fine, sorry in a hurry tonight not many personals!!!

AFM, I am absolutely shattered at the moment, had a long day yesterday taking dad to heathrow, but, now he is in oz with my brother!!! I have been having quite a few endo pains, and my nack is in half, I am hoping its just my body getting back to normal.
I was going the CRMW (Thunderstix it is a private clinic in llantrisant) open night tonight, but to be honest I am so tired I cancelled and thought I would go after my follow up to the next one. 

I have to perk up as off to Manchester tomorrow on hen weekend!!!!!

Have a lovely wkend all, prob catch up on monday next.

xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lea - good news on the embies, day 2 is fine so good luck for ET. As for the cyclogest the outer casing comes away so that's normal. You'll be PUPO soon !

Mrs T x


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick post to say well done lea. good luck for tomorrow and don't forget a camera/mobile as you can take a pic of your embies on the screen before hand. 

hope 2ww are all keeping sane.

hi to you all


----------



## helen_26

Lea -good luck for tomorrow.

Binkyboo - Have fun on your hen weekend.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.  AFM - I took my last Norethisterone this evening, so fingers crossed that AF comes so I can have my baseline scan on Monday.


----------



## newmum

Hi

Lea: good luck for tomorrow, I had a day 2 ET, sure its nothing to worry about. Soon your be PUPO   how exciting.

Digby: How you getting on? are you taking it easy? hope those embies are snugging in nicely

Binky: Hope you have a great hen weekend, be nice to let your hair down for the weekend and escape for a while

AFM: Been really busy back in work, really looking forward to my follow up so I can get a plan in place.
Going out tomorrow night, which will be nice seeing as I haven't had a good drink for a while. Just hope I don't get to drunk and end up blabbing or sobbing to my mates what I've been up to last month.

Sorry for the lack of personals  I am shattered this week, hope you are all well


----------



## thunderstix

Lea - congrats on your eggs & good luck for tomorrow   
xxx


----------



## Lea78

Had et this morning, one very good quality embie on board apparently, nice and snug, just   now that he grabs on!!! They told us our chances were 50% going on age and embie quality   Going to be a very long 2ww as i'm sure alot of you lovely ladies will know. 
They are leaving other 2 embies until tomorrow and then looking at the possibility of freezing them, said they'd phone me to let me know. 
Plus they signed me off work - Bonus!!!

Hope you're all ok. Have a great weekend all. 

Lea. xx


----------



## newmum

Thats sounds great Lea, take it easy now and plenty of chocolate


----------



## thunderstix

lea - great news about your embie. Hope it snuggles down nice and tight. Make sure you get plenty rest now and spoil yourself/be spoiled and of course as newmum said, lots of chocolate  
fingers crossed you can have the others frozen    
binkyboo - hope you're having a good time on hen weekend. Enjoy yourself 
newmum - enjoy your night out tonight and have fun 
afm - been for a nice long walk this morning with spotty-dog (no crying today )
planning a nice quiet night in tonight with dh (& spotty-dog!) watching comic relief on tv 
am going on a millinery workshop tomorrow. have been on one a couple of years ago but want to have a refresher and learn some more stuff. really looking forward to it, will take my mind off other things I hope........... 
have a great weekend everyone xxx


----------



## josiejo

Lea congrats on being pupo, fingers crossed for your other 2 embies.

Digby, how is your 2ww going.

How is everyone else doing?

It is chaos here due to building work, fingers crossed they should be finished today. I have never looked forward to cooking a proper meal so much as I am now. Fed up of take aways and micromeals. Serious diet is going to follow this crazyness. 

Got our appointment on Tuesday, but we are no further forward in making any decisions.

Sorry it is short and sweet, will catch up properly over the weekend.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lea - congrats on being PUPO, make sure you rest up and get waited on. Why dud they sign you off - just to rest up during the 2ww?


----------



## Digby

Hi everyone, it's Friday  

Lea excellent news on the embie. Hope you've got your feet up and enjoying a bit of fuss. Let us know what they say tomorrow.
Binky and Newmum-enjoy your nights out and have a glass of wine for me!
Josie hope  the kitchen is finished! Good luck for next week, just take all your questions in with you.
Thunderstix glad you had a happy walk today. What on earth is a millinery workshop? Sorry if being thick and blonde!
Helen-hope af arrives on que.

AFM been back to work properly today and quite enjoyed the distraction of the office banter. One of first things to arrive on my desk was an "It's a Girl" card for a colleague's baby! Very happy for her tho. 
Feel ok but worry a bit about all the twinges. Easy to let the negative thoughts creep in if you let them but am trying to stay positive. It's a bit hard really because it's reminding me of all the months of hope and expectation before we realised we had a problem, and the crushing disappointment every month. Must stay positive     !
Wish someone would invent a way of getting a result more quickly! 16 days for goodness sake! Enough to drive anyone insane!

Hope everyone is ok and have a fab weekend.

D
xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Digby - glad work went ok. Someone was working a time machine but it's not turned up yet!


----------



## Digby

Hi Mrs T, yes time machine is just what we need. I reckon us IVF girls would be first in the queue for one!


----------



## starkymind

Happy Friday ...


Lea fab news, well done. Plenty of rest now while your embie snuggles in nicely 
 


Digby how you holding up? Lovin the time machine idea (mrs T) lol 


Hope everyone else is good 

AFM - DH took me to see Lee Evans last night, my cheekbones were hurting afterwards from laughing so much     

Had a moment today as had some brown discharge, stay away    and my (.)(.)s are alot less sore ?!? Sure our bodies like playing tricks on us  


Staying    though and sending               to all xx 




Have a fab friday night 


Starky xx


----------



## helen_26

Lea - great news. Best off luck for the 2ww. Try to take it easy and make sure you get lots of pampering.

Hope everyone else is ok. x


----------



## Shellebell

I'm worried..... has Wales fallen off the UK  you lot are very quiet


----------



## kara76

I can't keep up, so sorry

Anyone need any advice that I miss drop me a pm, kitty I e replied sweetie


----------



## josiejo

Kara, I am surprised you get any time to come on here, never mind keep up with this thread. Tyler certainly seems to be keeping you on your toes lol

Digby, I don't think there is anyway from avoiding the crazyness of the 2ww, I remember someone on here saying that the kindest thing to do for us would be to sedate us for the 2 weeks lol 

Starkymind, our body's are just plain cruel to us during all this lol I hope you are ok and had no more discharge.

Thunderstix, hope the workshop was fun today. It is good to have a hobby to keep your mind busy while dealing with all this.

Mrs T, how are you doing?

Queenie, not all that long until your holiday, I bet you can't wait.

Pix, I hope things are ok and not too stressful.

Newmum, hope you had a good nightout last night. I am too scared to get drunk as I know I will end up blubbing. I haven't been drunk in 2yrs, 3mths, not that I am counting lol

Lea, hope you are managing to stay sane.

Binky, hope you are having a wonderful time in Manchester. Sounds like it will be a wild weekend.

AFM, Having to cancel Tuesdays appointment as dh has a meeting he really can't get out of. Tried to call to rearrange but they are now only taking emergancy calls in the afternoon, I hope that means there is more people to answer phones in the morning.
Kitchen still isn't finished, it is almost there but that guy needs to come back on Tues to do final bits and go through DH snagging list. It is looking great but still can't start moving things back in yet so it is a little frustrating.
I have been having a bit of a wobbly the last couple of days and today found myself almost in tears whilst trying to shop in Bristol. I came home early and going to have a pamper evening, pizza and maybe even a glass or 2 of wine. Afterall I do have to try out the new wine glasses lol


----------



## Digby

Hi Josie, 

where is everyone! 

Sorry to hear about your appt, hope you'll get another one soon. And hope the wine and pizza helped lasted night. Chin up  .

D
xxx


----------



## Lea78

Hi all,

Awww Josie gutting about your appointment, hope you get another one sorted soon. 

Digby - How you getting on?? Going crazy yet?? xx

Can't believe it's sooooooooooo quiet on here, where are you all hiding?

AFM - Been having cramps since et on friday, kinda feel like mild af cramps  
Had call from hospital yesterday, our other 2 embies were apparently "Beautiful" had have now been frozen - heres hoping we don't need them  

Lea. xx


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone today, hope eveyone is ok.


----------



## Queenie1

josie so sorry to hear you have to cancel your app this week. hope you can get another one soon. hope you are feeling better today.

pix hope your ok. 

to all 2ww hope you are all well and keeping sane.

good luck to all those who have app this week.

afm still waiting but not long to go until i can start the pill.


----------



## helen_26

Hi all. Sorry about ur appointment josie.

I should have my baseline scan tomorrow but af hasn't shown up yet


----------



## kate1927

Hi all hope you are all well  

Sorry i havent been on here much im just really struggling with the gonapeptyl im just so unpredictable at the mo   im even crying typing this lol feel so low at mo just cant wait for last injection 28th then onto my daily's then so hopefully im gonna feel a bit more normal and get some real sleep,  need a big hug oh and a punch bag would be nice lol this treatment can be so tuff on us sorry for the rant its just nice to know you all understand where im comming from thanks girls xxxx


----------



## helen_26

Well af did'nt show up in time so I didnt get my baseline today.however af decided to show up about an hour ago so got to ring clinic 2moz to arrange a scan.
How is everyone doing 2day?


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick message to say at 7.30 on bbc one hd (sky 143) programe called bang goes the theory looking at ivf research that may increase success rate. 
its not on bbc wales. 

just found it on bbc one wales on wed at 7.30


----------



## helen_26

Thanks Queenie - I've programmed it in ready for wednesday.


----------



## Lea78

Queenie - thanks for that, i to have sky+ it ready for weds. 

Helen - Glad AF eventually finally showed up for you, hope its the last one you see for a while  

Digby - Hows the 1st wk of 2ww been for you? How are you feeling?

Kate - Sending you   hope you feel better soon. xx

Josiejo - did you manage to rearrange your appt after? 

Starkymind - I love Lee Evans, seen him a few times and going towards end of the year again - hopefully with a big baby bump  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok. 

Lea. xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey ladies are we all at ivf wales at the heath in cardiff if so can i join 

i had my baseline scan on the 16th of march ane started stimms same day i have also been today for another scan and they have given me cetretide ready to take tomorrow night along with my menopur bring on the side effects am back at ivf wales on friday for scan 3 to see how big follicles have grown ready for EC...


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been on here much, I guess I've been carrying on with life with IVF in the background not that my thoughts or feelings ever go away.

Digby and Lea how are you both getting on your 2ww?

Hi Ammie: you've come to the right place for support

Queenie: thanks for the info on the tv programme will be watching that

Bink: How did the weekend go?

Hi to everyone else

x  x


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone today, hope everyone doing ok.


----------



## jo1985

justpopping on to say hi and thiniking off u all been quiet on ere lately .  x


----------



## helen_26

Hiya Ammie, Welcome to ff.

I've had my baseline scan today and taken my first Gonal F jab tonight. Got another scan on Friday morning.  I'm going uo to Cardiff on Thurs night to see We will Rock You, so we're going to make a night of it and stay in a hotel.
Hope everyone else is ok. x


----------



## PixTrix

Hello all, sorry for the absence, thanks everyone so much for asking about me. Well been getting my ahead together and decided to go for FET with this cycle so starting down reg on 11th March and FET planned the W/C 9th May. Just got to start believing in it now!

Sorry I really not sure where everyone is at the moment but Queenie your tickers are looking great and so thrilled that you will soon be starting

Lovely to see you have started again Helen, great your baseline went well

A big welcome Aimmee and lots of luck

Sorry ladies I will try to catch up but good luck to all


----------



## Swans72

Hi Ladies,

Sorry haven't had chance to post as work has been manic and i've been completely exhausted when i've got home.  However, I have been stalking you all  

PixTrix - Fantastic news on getting started again.  Wishing you all the best  

Helen - Good luck with your scan on Friday and hope you enjoy We Will Rock You.  My DH and I have stayed in Cardiff several times before the day of our appointments, not for any particular reason it's just seem to be an excuse to get away!

Ammiebabes - Welcome and good luck with your scan on Friday

Kate - hope you start feeling better soon, it's horrible when your emotions are taken completely out of your control.  It's like a year's dose of PMT in one hit - not funny!  Take care of yourself x

Digby and Lea - how are you both doing on your 2WW?      

Josie - Hope the end is near with regards to your kitchen.  I had mine completely gutted about 12 years ago and vowed never again.  I never thought I'd get fed up of chinese, chips and microwave meals!  Have you managed to sort out another appointment?


Hi to everyone else and apologies for those of you i've missed out, it's hard to keep track of who's doing what!  Let's have some good luck on  here now though ladies     to you all  x

AFM was going to ring the clinic to see if I could get in for this month's cycle but have decided to concentrate on my diet for a month or so and hopefully i'll be able to cycle next month fingers crossed.


----------



## Swans72

Starkymind - sorry didn't mention you!  Good luck for your OTD


----------



## thunderstix

hi ladies! 
sorry haven't been around much - but have been having a sneaky peep when i've had a minute just to see how everyones doing 
swans - am starting to concentrate on my diet too, ready for when i get called for my second cycle
pixtrix - great news!  
helen - hope your baseline scan went ok
ammiebabes - welcome. this is a great bunch of gals you have joined. i couldn't have coped without them 
binky - how did your weekend of fun and frivolity go
digby and lea - how are you feeling? still snuggling up those embies?  
josie - hope you got another appointment ok
lots of  and  to everyone else as well. hope youre all ok 
have been quite busy with one thing and another, nice long walks with hubby and dog etc and last saturday i did a one day millinery (hat-making) workshop so i have a nice new hat to wear for the summer now  i did one a couple of years ago but needed a refresher. its such great fun - would loooove to do it full-time but its a bit expensive to get started so will have to wait until i win the lottery.......  
xxx
ps. did anyone see 'bang goes the theory' the other night? very interesting bit on ivf. me and dh were transfixed!
pps. lurvin this sun!!!


----------



## binkyboo

Hey all, hope everyone is good, will post more soon.

Weekend away was fab, DH is away this weekend, I am off to see Kylie Friday!!!

Post more soon , and hope all is good.
xxx


----------



## Digby

Hi, hope everyone's ok. Just had a quick read as had a long day in work although it is helping me keep my mind off things during the day at least. Feeling a bit negative today, no particular reason just have good days and bad days. 
Also feeling very grumpy as am so bloated all the time and get very uncomfortable after eating. Also have this constant pulling feeling as if I've pulled my stomach muscles. Has anyone else had that? Oh, and the constipation. And fed up with the pessaries. Moan moan moan.    

Ha feel better already! Sorry for the grump. Hopefully will regain some pma tomorrow  

Really pleased to hear about everyone with start dates, specially Pix after everything you've been thru.

D
x


----------



## Digby

OMG Binky I lurrve Kylie!!! Where is the concert? Very jealous!


----------



## binkyboo

Digby said:


> OMG Binky I lurrve Kylie!!! Where is the concert? Very jealous!


In the cia in Cardiff, she is there Friday and Sat, not drinking though on detox until next Sat in Swansea - Lady ga ga's lookalikies next week!!!! xx


----------



## Lea78

Hi all,

Just a quick on to say i'm the same as you Digby with regards to the constant pulling feeling, it's a bit like AF cramps but not if you know what i mean, seems a bit lower down than where af cramps are normal. Least that's what i keep telling myself in the hope that it's not AF about to show. They kept me awake for about hour and half last night. Got lower back ache as well    I'm also stupidly bloated, struggled to get my jeans on yesterday. I feel starving yet when i eat i'm full after a few mouthfuls so haven't really got much of an appetite at the moment.  
I don't know, i think it's just me wishing and holding onto any little thing. So don't worry Digby, you are so not alone. 
  to us both (and anyone else on the 2ww at the moment)

Keep smiling. 
Lea. xx


----------



## Queenie1

lea and digby    

josie hope you managed to get another app. bet your kitchen is looking lovely.

pix great news that you have dates in place def not long to go before you start. so pleased for you and i won't be far behind you.  

to everyone who has app this week, good luck hope they go well.

hi to everyone.


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone this morning, hope you all doing ok today, i'm lost with who is actually on the thread altogether now so sorry for not doing personals.


----------



## PixTrix

Just a general hi to all and sending lots of    and a sprinkling of


----------



## helen_26

Morning all. Just got back from clinic so just a quickie. Biggest follicle measuring 9mm so I cant start the cetrocide just yet. Back for another scan on monday morning. It was what I expected really as I have only done 3 days of gonal f. Just wish petrol wasn't so expensive. 
How is everyone doing? Sorry for the lack of personals, got to go and get ready for work so will catch up with you all when I get home tomorrow. Xx


----------



## PixTrix

Hope your lead follie is up to siz monday so you can start the cetrotide Helen, it is early days now I'm sure it will be perfect on Monday


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Hi all 

Helen thats not bad my lead follicle after cd7 was 10mm so not much different really saying you have only done 3 days of Gonal.f

I also had my scan this morning cd11 she said i have only 2 follicles on my left ovary the lead being 15 and my right ovary i have 10 the lead being 16.
she as upped my intake of menopur to 225 from 150 to boost the follicles ready for my other scan monday she said my EC should take place wednesday or thursday at the latest. which means friday-saturday for ET if everything goes to plan(do they even do saturdays and sundays)
just curiousity but some people have mentioned having a picture of your embryos do you get this or is this if you are private
i am so so so nervous now xx


----------



## newmum

Hi aimme

Don't be nervous hun.

I wasn't private and got a scan of my embryo and saw it on a screen it was great.

Good luck with EC   

lea and digby hope you are handling the 2ww   

Hi to everone else

x


----------



## newmum

Hi

I was just after some advice, do you know when your AF arrives after IVF. I started bleeding on my OTD for 4-5 days but now 21 days later I am spot bleeding, so not sure if this is my period. My regular AF didn't come whilst on treatment and I was wondering if your period date goes back to pre IVF or post IVF, if that makes sense??

Thanks for any advice

x x


----------



## PixTrix

All sounding good with you Ammie. Yes if need be they will do a transfer on the weekend. Transfers are generally done on day 2, 3 or 5. You will be given a scan pick of your embies and you will also have the opportunity to take a pic of your embies off the screen before they go in, so make sure you have got your camera or mobile. Good luck.

Hi newmum your AF will be messed up after IVF and it will take a while to settle down.


----------



## kara76

pix love the ticker


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara, never realised how close it is until I did that! Yikes!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone, just popping on to wish you all good luck. 

Pix, great to see you will have your FET soon, hope the time flies and fingers crossed for you


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Sarah, hope to catch up with u and your handsome boys soon

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend in the glorious sun


----------



## Digby

OMG ladies, we've got a BFP!!!!

    

Can't believe it! We are blown away!!

Will post properly later when head has stopped reeling!

D
x

PS this whole thing would have been so much harder without all your support.


----------



## Swans72

Digby that's fantastic news congratulations to you both. Let's hope you've started the ball rolling for the rest of us to have BFP's. Take it easy and enjoy x


----------



## helen_26

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!  
Congratulations Digby, so pleased for you. xx


----------



## Lea78

ARGHHHHHH CONGRATULATIONS DIGBY ARGHHHHHHHH!!!!     

Soooooooooooo excited for you both. Lets hope you're the start of them


----------



## PixTrix

Aw congratulations Digby, great news


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congratulations Digby, about time we got some good news on here x


----------



## newmum

Wow thats great Digby, congratulations to you and DH x


----------



## binkyboo

Congratulations Digby thats fab news!!!!!xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

congrats digby well done lets hope thats the start to more to come x


----------



## kara76

Yay go digby that's wonderful news.


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations digby what fab news.


----------



## kate1927

Hi all Hope you are all well

Digby & partner a big congratulations im soooooo pleased for you both    keep us up to date how exciting guys xxxx

Last gonapeptyl injection tommrow woo hoo


----------



## Digby

Hi everyone, thanks so much for the lovely messages. It really means so much. I'm so grateful for the support you've provided over the last few weeks. It took a lot of the fear and loneliness away   .

We're a little bit scared of believing it's real but so excited! Been a bit naughty and tested 3 days early as couldn't face testing on a week day and then having to go straight to work. So will test again on Weds (OTD) to make sure.  

I'll keep stalking you all and let you know. Been thinking of you all as always and hoping and praying that you all get some good news. Let's hope this is the start of a good roll. 

Lea when are you testing?

Very best of luck to everyone waiting or in the middle of tx. 

D 

xxx


----------



## sammy75

congratulations digby.

hi to everyone else hope you all doing ok.


----------



## Lea78

Awww Digby i am so happy for you and i'm sure when you retest on weds the line with be even darker  

I'm due to test mothers day (how ironic) but don't think i'm going to get that far as i've got really bad af pains now, more severe than the cramping i've been having on and off since et.    Feeling down last few days but didn't want to post yesterday and spoil Digbys day. 
Oh girls  

Lea. xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all, haven't had chance to post more than one liners recently so thought I'd catch up when I've got a quiet moment in work (naughty, lol)

Digby - have you come down off cloud 9 yet? Really hope you start a string of positives for everyone cycling

Lea - how are you doing? When is OTD?

Pix - glad to hear you are doing better, it'll be here before you know it now

Ammiebabes - good luck for scan today

Helen - hope the weekend has done the trick and your scan goes well

Josie - hope you managed to rearrange your appt

Queenie - good to see your tickers counting down, I'm not gonna be far behind you..

Starky - how are you doing?

Sorry if I've missed anyone cycling, it's so hard to keep up off my phone. 

Afm, had my treatment planning appt last week and I'm now officially an IVFWales lady (even though I've been gatecrashing here for a long time!) Got my NHS go planned in for EC w/c 6th June to fall in line with my 3 months post DHEA and to fit in with work. First had exact same dates as you Queenie but had to push it back a week due to work commitments, that wouldve been strange. I saw the lively Jodie who was fab in every way except she made me feel old, lol. Need to sort ticker out to countdown now cos been a bit emotional lately to say the least! Just having one of those times where everything seems to go wrong. Anyway suppose I'd best get back to work..

Mrs T x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lea, our posts just crossed. Stay positive, only the test will tell you if its worked x


----------



## kara76

Lea aches and pains are normal huni and can mean anything so fingers crossed

Mrs t hugs. No wonder your feeling emotional girl, I always went a little crazy waiting for tx

Queenie pix how's you girlis


----------



## thunderstix

Hi gang 

Digby - congratulations! thats such greeeeeaaaat news!!! YAAAAAAY!!!!!   

Lea - sending you lots of  cos youre feeling down but also lots of    and  that the cramps arent AF xxx

mrs thomas - congrats on finally becoming an official 'ivfwales lady' and good news that youve got some dates now - yay!

ammiebabes & helen - hope your scans went ok

sending love and  to everyone else x

afm - hope everyone had a nice weekend. me & dh took spottydog for a 17 mile walk on saturday and then had a candlelit family meal saturday night in aid of earth hour. yesterday was spent vegging (getting over our walk on saturday ) so, all in all, a really lovely, relaxing weekend. shame they go by so quick 
xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

firstly congratulations digby....
  
Lea i have my fingers crossed for you hun loads of people have said about af pains and get a bfp xx

Helen hope your scan went well today!!

afm i had my scan today and my follicles on my right ovary have grown 1mm in 3 days with a upped dose of menopur which is strange so my biggest is 17mm 15mm and 14mm . my left ovary on the other hand have grown 6mm with my biggest one being 21mm 19mm and 17mm but my left ovary is very high up and they are not sure if they can get anything out of it so my biggys may not be able to help.
EC is set for thursday 10.30 they have said i need to be there at 9.45 why is this i am so nervous now. I have spoke to my manager now and she is letting me have thursday and friday off but as i am unsure of when ET is going to be i am at a bit of a struggle with her as i cant tell her more.
i wish i knew myself.
Roll on a drug free day i look like a pin cushion, DH said to me soon you will be drinking a glass of squah and it be squirting out of ya belly. a image to imagine when in for EC lol.
What do i need to take with me for EC


----------



## thunderstix

hi ammiebabes - sorry, our posts crossed!
glad your scan went well and good luck for thursday - yay! 
all i took with me was a nightie, dressing gown and slippers
i was absolutely terrified beforehand but it really was fine - everyone was lovely 
sending you lots of      
xxx


----------



## newmum

Thats good news Mrs T, great to have a plan

Digby how you feeling? bet your still on cloud 9

Ammie: like thunder says, nightshirt, slippers and dressing gown is all you need. You will be fine, try not to worry to much. The EC is easier than the injections I think

Helen, how did your scan go?

Lea:fingers crossed and   thoughts. I hope you get the news you want on Sunday

Thunder; sounds like a top weekend

Hi to Queenie and Pix and anyone else I have missed off

AFM I have my second AF visit since OTD and I am like a river! flowing very fast and changing pad every 3 hours    Focusing on my appointment which isn't too far away

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine and light evenings

x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks for the hugs Kara, much needed. I think I'm over emotional too because my furbaby isn't well - she's 14 and all out of sorts and off her food and we're trying to find out what's wrong. It's worrying me so much because I don't know what I'd do without her :-(

Thunderstix - you sound in great spirits, good to hear 

Ammiebabes - EC is fine, although you're bound to be nervous. I remember driving to the clinic on my first EC and watching the colour drain from DH as we were getting closer. He was so nervous for me it kept me calm!

Newmum2be - sorry to hear AF is bad for you, treatment messes things up for a while. Hope it gets better soon


----------



## helen_26

Evening all, 
Mrs Thomas - Great news, won't be long at all now.

Thunderstix - Sounds like a lovely weekend. I was stuck in work   

Ammie - Good size on your follicles. My left ovary is also high! Fingers crossed they can get to those lovely big ovaries.  You need to be there at 9.45 so they can prepare you and go through everything with you. Don't worry you will be fine, everyone is lovely.

Newmum2b - Hope it gets better for you soon.

Lea - Have you gone crazy yet??

AFM had a scan this morning and my lead follicle is 14mm so I started the cetrotide this evening. Go back on Friday to see which day next week I will be having EC.  Feeling pretty good. I found the Cetrotide jab a bit difficult to do though?

Hope evryone else is ok this evening x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good news Helen, sorry can't help about the cetrocide

By the way for anyone worrying about high ovaries remember to do at least 10 star jumps right before EC, it sounds daft but apparently works, they don't call me the star jump guru for nothing!


----------



## PixTrix

Hang in there Lea, good luck for sunday.

Thanks Mrs. T. Great news you've got dates in place, you've always been one of us, its just official now!!! Aw this is an emotional rollercoaster than we're all on. I think we should all have a trip to alton towers you know then we can scream on the real rollercoaster and get it all out of our systems! Aw hope your furbaby is ok

Great you've had your last gonapeptyl Kate

Sounds like you had a lovely weekend thunder, that was quite a walk!

Getting closer now Queenie

Glad scan went well Helen

Good luck for EC Ammie. The girls have told you what you need. Maybe a pad as well and don't forget no perfume, makeup, deodrant etc that goes for DH as well, other than the makeup that is!! I used simple deodrant as its non-perfumed. Oh yeah lots of star jumps to get that ovary down. Mrs. T will agree!! 

Aw newmum AF can be crappy after IVF. Bring on your appointment.

Hi to everyone else

AFM not long until I start DR and had started to get excited but now feel on a bit of a downer as DP's daughter is going to be staying when I start so going to have to be all secretive and go off and hide to do jabs. Where as I normally get excited with the build up of the first jab and just do them in the living room whilst watching TV, now I'll be sneaking off. Oh well

IVF lady on one born every minute tonight. Love how many midwives say the babies are extra special.


----------



## PixTrix

oops must have crossed Mrs. T I said that you would agree about the star jumps! I did them last time which was madness really as my ovaries were so huge with loads of follies I think they were well and truely weighed down!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix, love the idea of the actual rollercoaster. I'm pretty used to secretive now but on my last cycle I had my nieces having a sleepover on my first jab so I was sneaking off to inject too and I agree it was strange. Lol that you thought of me when you mentioned starjumps. That must've been tough with the size of your ovaries! Have you agreed your defrosting strategy now?


----------



## PixTrix

it wasn't easy mrs. T but if they'd said they couldn't get to my ovary I'd have been kicking myself! Still not sure about the defrost,  going to ring for a chat this week, but thinking about starting with the 3 that were frozen on day 3 and taking it from there. I need to give myself a good kick up the backside and stop thinking beyond the FET


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Definately gotta try and be positive Pix, easy to say though. Hope you get your chat, keep us posted. Off to watch one born now, just warned DH I'm likely to cry at the IVF baby! Nite x


----------



## PixTrix

certainly a tear jerker, goodnight x


----------



## kara76

Mrs t sorry to hear ur fur baby isn't well, hope things improve asap

Pix you need me to kick u up the buTt again girl

Sorry no more personals yet any way


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey ladies thanks for the advice i have been and brought a dressing gown this morning so i am ready to go.

Helen i'm on cetrotide and found it painful at first but now my menopur is hurting me and the cetrotide is easy i found the cetrotide hard to push tho which i think added more to my discomfort than anything.
Also helen glad to hear your follys are 14m thats fabulous same size as some of mine.
Let's hope they can get to our left ovaries finegrs are well and truely crossed.

lol at everyone saying about the star jumps i will be trying that dont you worry cus my biggest ones are on that side.

my hubby gonna be laughing his socks off at me but should lighten the mood i was quiet tearful this morning as i was so worried am in work at 12 and really dont want to be there until 8 tonight to be honest when i have to get up and 30 minutes past midnight to do my FINAL injection and then try and get to sleep after that to be back up at 4am to go to work i am not impressed but hopefully it be worth it .

all i seem to be doing lately is sleeping and having wicked dreams lol. As for last night i got home from the hospital and visiting the in laws yesterday  did a bit of cleaning and ironing sat on the settee about 6 and slept through to about 7 this am crazy really hubby tried waking me to see if i had ordered his tea i told him yes, he waited 45 minutes woke me again and asked me when i ordered it i said to him 5 mins ago so he ended up ordering his own lol i felt so terrible this am when he told me .

anyway enough about me good luck ladies on 2ww and waiting on EC or ET or scans will keep an eye on the forum xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone, hope your all doing ok with whatever stage in treatment you are, and good luck to you all cycling atm.

i have a question i hope someone can help me with, i have been taking the pill for over 2wks now and have 5 left in the packet but do i open a new packet and take continuasly until the clinic ring and tell me to stop or do you have the 7 day break, i am egg sharing so need to be synced with recipient and i have tried ringing the clinic and left a message but no one has returned my call yet, i don't want to make a mess of the cycle so would be grateful if any o0f you could help me.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - thanks, I hope we figure it out soon, she'll only eat chicken at the mo. And yes, defo give Pix a kick up the butt. Sorry Pix, lol

Ammiebabes - glad you're all prepared. Hope your trigger goes well, enjoy your drug free day

Sammy - hi. Sorry don't know the answer to your pill question, I'm sure someone will be along to help


----------



## PixTrix

Kara, my butt is waiting! lol Mrs. T I need it!! Aw your poor furbaby, chicken prob the best thing she can have when out of sorts.

Sounds like lots of energy is going where it needs to Ammie - into growing your lovely follies, it can be very tiring. Good luck for your trigger

Hi Sammy I have always had to take the pill straight through without a break, I'm sure it will be the same for you.


----------



## sammy75

Thanx pix, that's what I will do then.


----------



## josiejo

Hi everyone, sorry not been about for a wee bit but I have been reading.

Also sorry this is a bit of a me post. Been really struggling the last few weeks with tears and trying to find the positivity to move forward. This was made worse with a phone call last Monday night telling me my Mum had had an angina attack and was in hospital, thankfully she got out the next day but things are so much harder when you are so far away from your loved ones. Then on the weekend my brother called me to ask what Mum had told me, being the baby of the family I am often not told things and it turns out it was a big thing that was being hidden. To cut a long story short, my mum was called into the hospital yesterday and was diagnosed with womb cancer, they are confident they have caught it early but she will need a hysterectomy and possibly chemo. She is 74 with a heart condition so it is a more complicated surgery than had she been healthy and younger. She is being amazing, she was joking around on the phone yesterday afternoon which made me confident that she will fight it but I can't stop filling up with tears. It is my birthday today and have already cried 3 times.

Anyway, I do hope you are all doing well and I will catch up properly when my head is in a better place.


----------



## thunderstix

wow josiejo, what a terrible time you are having 
i just logged on to see how everyone was doing and saw your post 
so so so sorry that you are having such an awful few weeks 
the ivf journey is hard enough when its the only thing going on your life but when youve had as much as youve just had thrown at you as well, that must be so hard to cope with
i will keep my fingers crossed for your poor mum. on an optimistic note, it sounds like she is a fun, cheerful person and ive read so many times that a positive mindset is a real help in situations such as this. sending lots and lots of    and    her way
for you im sending lots of     
but also, A VERY "HAPPY BIRTHDAY"!!    even if you dont really feel very celebratory at the moment  xxx


----------



## Queenie1

josie so sorry to hear about your mum sending   her way. 
 to you josie what an awful time for you and your family. 

Happy birthday hope you have managed to have some happy moments today xx


----------



## sammy75

josie, hope everything goes well for your mum's op. happy birthday to you also not that you feel like celebrating with what is going on atm.

hi to everyone else and hope you all ok.

afm, jodie rang with dates for treatment and they are putting me on the atagonist cycle as she said she was worried that i may get ill with ohss on long protocol but i'm not sure whether i will get enough eggs on atagonist as what i have read it seems not many eggs get collected but they know what they are doing, just hope i get a minimum of the 8 required for sharing.


----------



## Lea78

Josiejo - thinking of you during this tough time. Sending you big  

Sammy75 - Just to let you know i did an antagonist cycle and they collected 10 eggs from me.

Hope everyone else is good.

AFM - still feel like AF is going to come, been bit down last couple of days. Due to test on Sunday but don't think i'll make it til then. here's   though. 

Lea. xx


----------



## sammy75

Thanks lea, made me feel better about the cycle now, and I hope u get your positive outcome whenever you decide to test, good luck.


----------



## sammy75

Thanks lea, made me feel better about the cycle now, and I hope u get your positive outcome whenever you decide to test, good luck.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - I am so sorry you are having a tough time, sending you loads of hugs. Your mum sounds like she's gonna fight it all the way. I'm not surprised you're having lots of tears, anyone in your situation would do the same. Hope you managed to have a few smiles on your birthday  Thinking of you x

Sammy - good that you've got your dates

Lea - hang on in there and good luck if you decide to be naughty and test early


----------



## Digby

Josie I'm so sorry about your Mum. What a terrible run of events. As the others have said, she sounds like she has the strength to fight it.    

Lea try not to be too worried, I had AF cramps all through 2ww, some days quite sharp, other days less so.  

Mrs T -so sorry to hear about furbaby. Is it a kitty or dawgie? Not what you need right now. I'm the same, can't cope without my dog and cats.

Thundersix- 17 miles!!! Are you mad!!! Wow, impressed!

Aimee-good luck for tomorrow! It will be fine honest. I was so scared and found it no problem.

Hope everone else is ok and keeping peckers up.

Did official test this morning and thank goodness it's still positive. Phoned clinic and have got scan appt in 3 weeks (on DH's birthday!) Now just have to try and not be too paranoid about anything going wrong. We feel like the luckiest people in the world, still sinking in.


D
xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Aw Josie so sorry sending you a big hug    you've had a lot to contend with and finding out your mum is poorly as well its no wonder you've been tearful. Hope you've been spoiled for your birthday   

Hi Sammy, def best to safeguard against OHSS believe me its horrid! They'll keep a close eye on you and can always increase your stimms if they feel appropriate, not everyone gets a low response on the antagonist.

Good luck for OTD lea

Aw glad its still a BFP digby


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Digby - you must be so excited to have your scan booked in. Hope you can enjoy your pregnancy without worrying too much. My furbaby is a Westie just like my profile pic. I used to have another dog and two cats (yes, it was a madhouse!) and losing them was awful. She's still only eating a bit of chicken and having more tests. Praying she'll be ok x


----------



## kara76

Just a quickie to offer josie a hug, ur mum sounds like a hard cookie


----------



## miriam7

aww josie what a crappy bday.. your mum does sound like a fighter tho so try be positive   mrs thomas hope you find out whats the matter with your dog its horrible when there not well my 17 year old cats ill at the moment to got the vets again tomorrow   hope everyone is ok will try catch up now


----------



## jk1

josie, thinking of you hun xxx

Sammy....i've had antagonist on my last two cycles and i was worried we wouldn't get any eggs, we got 7 and 16 eggs so don't worry...oh and i got ohss on my last one, but if they are worried about you getting it just make sure they monitor you loads hun.

morning to everyone - I'm an early bird today!!

JO xxxxx


----------



## sammy75

thanks for the info on the atagonist girls, hi to everyone today, hope everyone ok.

i have been reading about the protocol for atagonist and when i had my planning as i was meant to be doing long protocol they gave me suprecur to inject 0.5 daily and menopur 300iu daily when stimming will these drugs now have to be changed because i see that on atagonist they use different drugs, sorry to be a nuisance.


----------



## josiejo

Thank you everyone, all your kind words have really helped. Not long after I posted my parents called and sang Happy Birthday which really perked me up along with a very long chat with my brother. My cousin is a GP and she has told us that of all the cancers, womb cancer is the easiest to treat. She said she had seen patients a lot less healthier than my mum get through it so that has made me feel a lot more confident. It will be a tough few months but we will get through it, it has already brought my brother and sister a touch closer. It turned into a lovely birthday, very relaxing in the end and we are off to Cornwall tomorrow to celebrate properly.

Anyway, huge congratulations Digby   Such great news, now try and stay sane while you wait for your scan.

Sammy, such great news you have finally got dates and can get going again.

Mrs T, I hope your poor furbaby is ok, it is such a worry when they are sick. My oldest is 9 today, we thought we were going to lose him 2yrs ago. He wasn't eating and was hiding away as he was in so much pain with arthritis, amazingly he is like a new dog now and is full of life again. I hope your wee westie makes a full recovery too.

Miriam, I hope your cat is ok too. Good luck for the vet

Lea, best of luck for OTD

Queenie, must almost be holiday time for you, I bet you can't wait to get away.

Pix, I hope you have found your positive head ready for starting FET.

Sorry to anyone I have missed

We did manage to rebook our appoinment, it is now the 19th April.

Thanks again, you are all an amazingly supportive group.


----------



## kara76

Josie glad the friend was able to ease ur mind and your birthday ended up with a lovely sing song


----------



## ammiebabes1920

josie sorry to hear about your mum hun but also glad to hear you had a better birthday in the end and that you have had some comfort from what the GP friend as said. So it will be a tough few months but your mum will want you all to be string for her and help her thru.

sammy i am on the antagonist cycle (short) i was on menopur for stimms then on cetrotide to prevent ovulation.

mrs t hope your little westie is okay i have 2 they are crossed with maltese i hate it when either of them are ill.

afm EC went good in a bit of pain and still very tired and went for food after and could hardly eat anything.
Where would you recommend doing the pesseries vaginal or anal as i havent decided yet is there any paticular times to do this.

they managed to collect 6 eggs so fingers crosses some will fertilise pretty nervous about the phone call tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ammiebabes - congrats on your eggs, good luck for the call tomorrow

Miriam - hope your cat gets better soon too 

Josie - glad your birthday turned our better in the end and you are feeling more positive now. Have a great time in Cornwall and your appt will be here before you know it

Sammy - hope the girls have reassured you


----------



## jo1985

ammiebabes congrats on eggs i prefered anal with pessaries but i know some people mix and match - do morning anal evening vaginal mayb .  good luck for phone call tomz xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

thanks ladies i have just woken up after feeling so tired just wondered if it is normal to have slight stomach cramps after EC no where near as bad as period pains but i can still feel em xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ammiebabes - yes, normal to have cramps. Take some painkillers and rest up ready for your embies x


----------



## helen_26

Josie  -So sorry to hear about your mum. She sounds like a real fighter though. Glad you managed to enjoy some of your Birthday in the end. 

Ammie - Glad your EC went well. Cramps are perfectly normal hun, just take it easy. Good luck with your call tomorrow.

Sammy  - I am on an antagonist cycle and have been taking Gonal F for stimms and Cetrotide to prevebt ovulation. Sorry can't be much more help than that.

How is everyone else doing?

I've got my scan tomorrow morning. Hoping to have EC on Monday or Tuesday next week.  Feeling really bloated today and my tummy is rock hard. Also had a thumping headache all day and been really thirsty. Just taking it easy tonight and going to have an early night so I'm bright and fresh for the drive to Cardiff tomorrow.


----------



## Lea78

Hi All,

Hope you are all ok. 

Josiejo - Glad you managed to have a good birthday after. xx

Ammie - as the other girls have said, cramps are perfectly normal after EC. Good luck for your call tomorrow.  

Mrs T/Miriam - Hope ya pets get better soon. xx

Hi to the rest of you. xx

AFM - Still get AF cramps, cycle is usually 28-30 days, 30th day tomorrow (although i know the drugs can mess with your cycle) convinced she'll be there when i wake up tomorrow- don't feel pregnant at all (not that i would know what it feels like lol) OTD is sunday and sooooooooo don't want to test as don't want negative result, i like being PUPO. 

Lea. xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Helen thanks hun fingers crossed your follies are good tomorrow and you get you EC soon. they said to me i probley be back saturday, monday or tuesday for ET really nervous now for the call and so his hubby, saying that hubby was sat in the hospital today i could tell he was nervous we have been togther 9 years this year and not once as he had to be strong for me like today he was a state. 
But bless him he as looked after me well until now that is and he on Call of duty lol xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - good luck for scan tomorrow

Lea - the progesterone may hold off AF anyway but you really won't know until you test. Are you planning on waiting until OTD?

Ammiebabes - glad your DH has been taking care of you. I'm a Call of Duty widow too!


----------



## PixTrix

Glad your cousin has given you some reasurance Josie.  DP's father has been in hospital for over 3 weeks, so know how worried you are feeling. Hope you enjoy cornwall

Good luck for scan tomorrow Helen

You won't need the suprecur now Sammy, you will take cetrotide but don't worry you can collect this when you go for your baseline scan which will be on day 1-3 of your cycle. This will be when you start your menopur, then your cetrotide will be started when your lead follie is up to size

Great news Ammie, good luck for call

Hows furbaby Mrs. T

Hope your cats are ok Miriam

Good luck for testing lea

Well Ive had a lovely time with 2 of my favourite boys today and they have worn me out!! First picked my nephew (well best friends foster son, but just like my nephew) up from school to pick a mothers day present, then took him up my mums, then took him for a haircut, then went to get my other nephew and went to macdonalds for their tea and back to my mums to play. If being an aunty feels this great, being a mum must be so amazing and will always hold on to the hope that I will soon be a mum


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aw Pix, what a lovely post. Sounds like you love being an aunty as much as I do. You will be a mum soon, I'm sure of it. DH says I was born to be a mother and I'm a mother who just doesn't have any children! I like that. Furbaby is still the same, out of sorts and still only eating chicken but tests so far aren't significant enough to tell us what's going on. Gonna try and get a urine sample tomorrow!


----------



## PixTrix

aw thanks Mrs. T. We'll both be chatting on the other thread soon! Aw thats really sweet of your DH. Aw makes things worse when you can't establish what is wrong. Getting the urine sample should be fun, good luck and hope you soon have answers.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

That's better Pix, sounds like Kara's kick up the butt worked. Look forward to chatting with you on the other thread, you'll be a bit ahead of me so you can show me the ropes, lol.


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, sorry I havent been posting a lot lately, I have been stalking though!, I think I have been trying to forget about things.

Digby, glad the test was still positive, just try and relax as much as possible now.

Lea good luck for Sunday      

Jose, hope you are feeling a bit better and you managed to have a lovely birthday.

Ammie good luck for tomorrow,     , 

Good luck to everyone else with scans this week and those who are cycling, and due to cycle soon, I will get back on track with personals soon, promise!!

AFM, to be honest I feel totally exhausted lately, I have been doing so much I think its catching up with me, I have another hen night on sat, we are all hitting swansea dressing as lady ga ga's, I am out for a few hrs tomorrow night as a lot of people in work have retired in work today. Next weekend I am going to see we will rock you in the day, and sunday going to see x factor, my friend gets married on easter sunday so after that I can relax.

I have my follow up on the 11th April,(along with thunderstix!!!) so at least will get some answers.

Take care all

xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Thats the way Mrs. T! Ha yeah had extra kick off kara today, works wonders!

Good luck with your FU binky. Sometimes its good to keep busy and you certainly have been!


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey ladies just to let you all know i have had my call from the hospital and none of the 6 eggs have fertilized i am terribley upset and the embryologist couldnt really answer my questiosn of when can we have the next cycle on the phone also do i need to keep taking the progestrone stuff xx


----------



## PixTrix

aw ammie I am so so sorry, you must feel devastated. Have you got a FU booked? You can then discuss a way forward. If it was IVF they did this time, they'll do ICSI next time to try and overcome the fertilisation issues. I think it will be within about 6 months that you will get your 2nd cycle. No you don't need the progesterone now. Stay strong as your next cycle could be very different, whats happened now isn't necessarily a reflection of future cycles.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh ammie - I am so sorry, I can't imagine how upset you must feel. I agree with Pix, get your follow up booked asap so you know a way forward. The first attempt often identifies issues that weren't anticipated so try and stay positive - think of it as a trial run if you can. Thinking of you x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

thanks ladies just don't know how to feel at the moment someone from the hospital just rung me and checking to see if i was okay.
i cant stop crying and i really dont want to go back to work right now. The embrylogist did say on the phone the next cycle would be icsi btu she couldnt tell me how soon this would be or how long the waiting list is for this.
Got so much running throu my head right now i was all positive even after the EC but now its knocked me for 6 and i don't know how i will feel with the next cycle.
They asked me if i wanted to speak to the counsellor but i dont know how i feel about this either..


----------



## Lea78

Aimee - i'm so sorry you had bad news today. I know it doesnt feel like it but like the girls said this doesn't mean your next cycle will go this way either. If you think seeing the counsellor will help, go for it. You don't have to decide now, take a few days to get your head around things then see how you feel. 

Sending you big hugs hun.  

Lea xx


----------



## PixTrix

oh Ammie you haven't got to make any decisions now, your head is goin to be understandably all over the place. Take a few days to have some you time and let it sink in, maybe then you'll know if you want to see the counsellor. It should be within 6 months that you get your next cycle. I believe that the guidelines state that it shouldn't be longer than 6 months. Crying is good, let it all out then find the strength and come back fighting, as in all this you need fighting spirit, strength, perserverance to walk along the path of infertility to the end goal and dream which can meet you at end. At times that path will feel like an uphill struggle, but then you get to that tunnel and light at the end.


----------



## ammiebabes1920

thanks all i wont be on for a few days as me and the hubby are still going away for the week to porthcawl hopefully when we come back i will be more positive and be able to decide whether i want to see the councellor i just don't want it delaying my next cycle.
i have had a shower and when hubby back going to get bit of fresh air by going to the bank if he back before it closes lol.
trying to be positive now just waiting for my boss to messge me back about the week off but even if she says no i wont be going to work so she got a choice give it me off or sack me.
i will definetly be back on this page so if you set a new one up can you please let me know so i can follow you all as you have all been a great help and i will see you all in a weeks time.
i have my fingers crossed for all you other ladies waiting on EC or ET or even just your scans good luck we all deserve this to work..


----------



## sammy75

ammie, really sorry things haven't gone well this time for you, take care.

hi to everyone else today and hope you all doing ok.


----------



## Digby

ammie I'm so very sorry. I guess you will be off to Porthcawl by now but just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you.  

Lea hope you're ok. I know exactly what you mean, at first  you're counting the days til OTD and then when it gets closer you suddenly don't want it to arrive as you prefer just to be in the PUPO bubble. DH and I were shaking and literally almost puking with nerves when we tested. Wishing you every ounce of   and  

Hope Mrs T and Miriam's poorly furbabies get well soon. I lost my 14year old cat last year who I'd had since she was small enough to sit in my hand and I still miss her every single day. 

Binky-just reading about your social life just makes me feel tired! Sounds great. Loving the Lady Gaga idea.

Hi to everyone else. Chins us.

D
xxx


----------



## Digby

Duh that's supposed to say Chins Up.


----------



## helen_26

Evening ladies, 

Ammie - So sorry to hear your news hun. You don't have to decide straight away about the counsellor. Take a few days to process everything and then decide.

How is everyone else this evening?

AFM - Had my scan this morning. Lead follicle was 24.6mm and then others of 23, 22, 14 and a couple of 10/11.  I'm a bit dissapointed as was hoping for more, but guess I've got to work with what I've got. EC is booked in for 9.45 monday morning so will be taking my trigger shot 11.45pm Saturday. Really nervous now. Had a pretty rough time with the doctor that performed my last EC and I'm dreading that it may be her again.


----------



## Queenie1

Ammie so sorry to hear your news.  i totatlly understand how you feel as it happened to me - take lots of time to get your head around this and going away with dh sounds like a good idea. so try and enjoy being to gether. hope you get a follow up app soon. 

helen good luck for trigger tomorrow and for ec on monday.

hi pix not long before you start.  

hi to everyone. hope your all well and have a good weekend.


----------



## jk1

ammiee so sorry to hear your news huni xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Ammie I am sorry to read ur news . Hope u got a follow up booked

Helen I hope ec goes well and the nerves settle

Hiya everyone else


----------



## kate1927

Hi all hope you are all well  

Ammiee so sorry to hear your news thinking of you & dp xxx  

Helen hope EC goes well for you on monday can i ask you what happened when you had the last EC as mine didnt exactly go as i thought it was meant to and thought it was just me im just curious as i have EC on 18th april and im starting to get really nervous now   x

Lea hope you and dp are ok during the most longest wait in the world lol take it easy   x

Yikes its finally here I start my daily injections on monday lol  xxx


----------



## Swans72

Ammie I'm so sorry no words can comfort you as I can't even begin to imagine how you feel - I'm totally gutted for you hun. However I know it's easier said than done but as Mrs T has said think of it as a trial run, think positive and get your next appt sorted so you've got something to aim for xx

Kate good luck with your injections 

Lea I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow    

Helen all the best for EC 

Hi to everyone else I'll have a proper catch up when I get on my pc as it takes forever on the phone x


----------



## newmum

Hi ya sorry I haven't been around much.

Gotta start by saying a happy belated birthday Josie Jo, and I am sorry to hear about your Mum. I totally understand my Mother in Law has been in hospital since December in intensive care its so hard being strong and being on this IVR roller coaster at the same time. Was it Cornwall you where going? hope that break has helped and its been great weather for you.
   

Pri Trix, how you doing on your secret mission. My DH has two boys and I remember shutting myself in my bedroom or locking myself in the bathroom when I was doing my injections. How are you getting on?   

Ammie: I'm gutted for you, how sad. This must be a difficult time for you, take your time and we are all here for support. 

Digby: how you feeling? Has your good news sunk in yet   

How are you Mrs T and your furbabies?

Wow Binky you sound busy, loads of nice things planned not long till 11th now and same for thunder

Lea: good luck for tomorrow   

Helen: good luck for EC Monday I hope you have a better experience   

Sorry if I have missed anyone off, hope you are all having a good weekend.

xx


----------



## helen_26

Hiya all, Thanks for the well wishes. I've taken my last Gonal F and Cetrotide so just got to take my trigger shot at 11.45pm and a whole day off from jabs tomorrow, woohoo!
Kate- I won't dwell on my last experience as everyone has different experiences. What happened was the doctor that did the EC (don't know her name as she didn't introduce herself) was very rough and heavy handed and began the procedure before the sedation had been administered. But everyone else was great and I certainly won't let that happen to me again. In fact I haven't seen that doctor at clinic since.

Lea - How are you feeling? Good luck for tomorrow   

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. x


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Helen


----------



## kara76

I've had 4 ec and each time was different and I was always fine afterwards. 3 times I slept through the lot even though I tried hard to stay awake!


----------



## Lea78

Hi all,

Well OTD is finally here (although cracked and tested yesterday morning at 2am - don't ask) and it's a   for us. 
We can't believe it as as you all know i was convinced AF was going to show as had so many AF pains and cramps. 

We know we still got a long way to go so we're   him/her or they stick with us throughout. Now it's the dreaded wait until the 1st scan. It's one wait after another lol. 

Just wanted to say that without you girlies listening, letting me moan and offering advice and encouragement this whole thing would have been a million times worse. Thank you all. 

I wish each and everyone of you success on this rollercoaster as you ALL deserve it. 

If you don't mind, i'd like to hang around and follow you all to see how you're doing and be here when you ALL get your BFP!!

Thanks girls

Lea. xx


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations lea that is fab news. well done. 

hi everyone.

pix not long to go now for you.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congratulations Lea, on Mother's Day too!


----------



## jo1985

congrats lea x


----------



## newmum

Great News Lea, Congratulations x


----------



## sammy75

huge congrats lea, have a healthy 8 mths ahead.

hope ec goes well tommorow.

hi to everyone else today.


----------



## PixTrix

Congratulations Lea wonderful news.

Oh I know Queenie, flat out doing essays and assessments so haven't really thought about it but so soon now! Oo less than 2 weeks until you start the pill, the ball will be rolling for you then. Are you popping all your supplements?


----------



## helen_26

WooHoo!!! Congratulations Lea, so pleased for you. Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy. xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - hope you're enjoying your drug free day. Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Digby

ARGGHHHHHH FANTASTIC LEA!!!!!      
  

You have just made my whole weekend, been thinking about you all day! That is sooooo wonderful. And you were so convinced otherwise! I think most girls get the AF cramps, it's so misleading. 

I'm so mega mega mega chuffed. Here's hoping this paves the way for everyone else   

Helen good luck tomorrow, hopefully things are very different now and EC will be totally painless and they'll look after you properly. I found it fine and I am the biggest wuss going. 

Hi to every one else. You are all still keeping me sane. I've been terribly moody and snappy the last few days which sounds daft coz of course we are over the moon, but I guess it's the hormones or something. I've really wanted to rip everyone's head off! Not good!


D
xxx


----------



## Swans72

Congratulations Lea that's fantastic news I'm so pleased for you x

Well I think the good luck has finally started for us IVF Wales girls hopefully between you and Digby you've started the ball rolling for the BFP's  

Hi to everyone else - hope you've all had relaxing weekends x


----------



## jk1

congrats lea, fab news!! xx


----------



## kate1927

Hi all hope you had a lovley weekend and are well  

Lea a massive congratulations to you and dp sooo pleased for you   i wish you a very happy pregnancy keep us up to date xxx  

Hi everyone good luck to all this week who have ec, et, scans and the dreaded injection lol     

Helen hope your EC goes well let us know how it goes  xxx 

Helen the same thing happened with me your right it wasnt pleasnt but hopefully this time it will be less invasive lol i think thats why im starting to get very nervous now about EC but grace said it wont happen this time     x


----------



## newmum

Got my follow up appointment today


----------



## sammy75

Helen, hope ec went well.

Hi to everyone else and god luck with appts today.


----------



## PixTrix

Hope EC has gone well Helen you have some lovely eggs

Good luck for your follow up new mum

Hi everyone else


----------



## thunderstix

afternoon ladies 

lea - YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!! CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP   

newmum - how did your follow-up appointment go today?

helen - hope your EC went well 

ammiebabes - so so sorry to hear your news. i had 1 egg collected which didn't fertilise - gutting. sending you lots of  and hoping you and DH having a nice relaxing break

mrs thomas - hope your furbaby is feeling a bit better now. i have a 20month old dalmatian who is our big 'baby boy'!!  also have 2 cats, one is 6 and the other is 12. our life pretty much revolves around our furbabies, especially spotty-dog 

afm: have just had a really busy but brilliant weekend. went to a gig (clare maguire) on a boat in bristol on friday night - great fun! saturday we took my mum out for the day as she had to work yesterday - went to rhossilli bay in the gower. had a lovely few hours on the beach walking and playing with the dogs then went to one of the local dog-friendly pubs for a couple of drinks and a slap up meal. yesterday i spent the morning making some jewellery for my mum for mothers day and then after she finished work, she came to us for a big roast dinner followed by a very naughty-but-nice dessert (chocolate brownie cheesecake courtesy of iceland - go on girls, you know you want to...... ) 
so, quite a full weekend but such good fun and soooooo relaxing - the walk on the beach certainly blew the cobwebs away. feel a bit more positive now and knuckling down properly this week with regards to getting back on track with diet and exercise (oh well, all good things come to an end eh?! ) 
sending lots of  to everyone whatever you are up to this week and lets hope that digby and lea's BFPs are the start of a run of luck for all of us IVF wales girls - HIP HIP HOORAY!!! 
xxxxx


----------



## Digby

Hi Newmum how did it go today? Hope you've got a new plan  

Thunder sounds like a lovely weekend. Rhossili is lovely.

Hi to everyone. Hope it's been an ok Monday for everyone.

D
xxx


----------



## Digby

Oh meant so say as well that Helen hope today went well and you've got a nice basket of eggs


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyne. Just a quickie. Ec was a completley different experience to last time.Everyone was lovely and I was really relaxed. Unfortunately they only got 4 eggs so got to keep everything crossed that they fertilse.


----------



## newmum

Hi Helen, 4 eggs thats good, I had 2 and 1 fertilized. It only takes 1. Good luck for your phone call tomorrow      try not to worry to much, easier said than done I know

Thanks for asking about my appointment everyone it went well, we discussed what dosage of medicine I will be on next time. It was decided that they will update my dosage, have another short protocol, also try assisted hatching (has anyone else tries this?) instead of pessaries I will have to inject myself and also have steroids. Sounds alot of medicine to me but I will do anything and give anything a try. I was told that I would have my 2nd attempt in 3-6 months time, so its just a waiting game again now.

Hope you are all ok and Binky that sounds a weekend and a half  

x x


----------



## Lea78

Hi all  

Thanks for all your congratulation messages - means alot. xx

Helen - Congrats on 4 eggs, good luck for phone call tomorrow.   

Newmum2b - Glad appt went well and  things are starting to move again for you. xx

Thuderstix - Wow, you must be shattered after that weekend - i'm shattered just reading about it. 

Aimee - Hope you and DP are doing ok. 

Digby - How you doing? Any symptoms yet??

AFM - Book early scan today for 3 weeks time, excited but also scared!!  

Hope everyone else doing ok. 

Lea. xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Newmum - protocol sounds good to me, same as mine. Let's hope it does the trick. I've had assisted hatching and will be having it again this time. The gestone injections are better than pessaries, you'll get used to the extra medication. I think I was rattling last time, lol. Hope you feel better now that you have a plan. 

Helen - well done on EC, good luck for the call tomorrow. 

Lea - you must be excited to have booked your scan


Thunderstix - furbaby update is they think it's some kind of stomach infection. She's got loads of medication and next 48 hours should show whether she's gonna respond. Fingers crossed. I'm the same, without having a baby our lives revolve around our furbaby which is why I've been so worried about her.

Hi to everyone else

Mrs T x


----------



## helen_26

Thanks for the well wishes guys.
I was wondering about the progesterone injections. The nurse told me that someone will have to do it for me, but the problem is I work a lot of 24 hour shifts. Is it possible to do it your self? I'm going to have a go, but was just wondering.

Newmum - glad your appointment went well. Fingers crossed that time flies for you.

Lea - 3 weeks isn't far away. So exciting.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - most people get their DH to do the injections because they go in your bum. Kara has done her own though, and has done some videos to show how. Hope this link works as I'm on my phone

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146715.0


----------



## kate1927

Evening all hope you all had a good day  

Helen so pleased you had a relaxed experience this time good luck for your phone call tommrow   x

Well I have had my first injection an hour ago and i ve brused already lol, has anyone had Assisted Hatching or know anything about the sucess rates we have been offered it we didn t even know they did this procedure lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kate - well done on the first jab. I've had assisted hatching because it was recommended for me at CRMW. It was explained to me as no downsides except slight chance of increasing multiples and may help with implantation which I think is our problem, so seemed like nothing to lose. I don't know official stats but am happy to go with their advice so will be having it again next cycle


----------



## kate1927

Thanks mrs thomas thats good advice i think it will be good to have a chat about it next week with them its amazing what they can do xx
Good luck with your next cycle hope you dont have to wait to long im sending you love and    eneryg xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kate - I'm booked in to start end of May, not much longer to wait now..


----------



## Kitty71

Hi ladies,

Huge congrats to Digby & Lea on your BFPs      you've started us on a roll!!!

I've been taking a bit of a break form FF because I've been really low since the last BFN and I think that hitting the big 40 just made me feel like time is rapidly running out. Feeling a bit better now though and had my lining scan today for my FET. I didn't have to down reg so it all happened really quickly after planning and all systems are go now for Friday. Just hoping and praying now that we get some embies through the thaw. Felt pretty detatched doing a FET and feels good to have started jabbing again even if it is a gestone jab in the bum! 

Anyway I have alot of catching up to do, but sending you all lots of luck and   before I can do proper personals.

K xxx


----------



## helen_26

I did the jab myself. Really easy. Yay!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - good to see you back, glad you are feeling better. Wow, Friday - you don't give us much notice, lol. Good luck this week

Helen - well done! Did you use Kara's vids?


----------



## Kitty71

Thanks Mrs. T. Nice to see you will be cycling next month. Seems like only yesterday when you started your 3 months DHEA, the time doesn't half fly!! Good luck hun    I'll be leaving IVF Wales one way or the other soon I guess so we'll be crossing over clinics    

Helen well done on the jab - I've never attempted a Gestone on my own but then my DP was a nurse   

xx


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone,

kitty, good luck for your upcoming fet and   that it will definately be third time lucky for you.

helen, good luck for the call in the morning and i'll be   that you get some great embies to have put back.

good luck to evryone with upcoming appts, ec, et, 2ww.

  to all of us.


----------



## kate1927

Mrs Thomas thats fab news not long now i ve got everything crossed for you    x

Well done helen you are very brave im dreading mine was it ok   x

Kitty glad to see your back im sending you lots of      x

sammy hope your well x

Hi to everyone else and big    and lots of     to all xxx


----------



## helen_26

Mrs  T - yeah I did use Kara's video (thanks for the link). Made it a whole lot better.

Kate - Yeah it was really easy. You have to twist a little, but it doesn't hurt a bit. Think dh was relieved that he didn't have to do it.


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck for the call today Helen


----------



## kara76

Good luck for today helen , hope you get the call very soon


----------



## thunderstix

morning all 

helen - 4 eggs is great! good luck for the call today   

mrs thomas - hope your furbaby responds well to medication. keeping fingers crossed for you 

lea - you must be so excited about your scan 

digby - how are you feeling? you and lea must be so excited. it's such great news 

kitty - welcome back  good luck for friday    

hi to everyone else - hope you're all ok   

afm - going to the theatre tonight to see the northern ballet company's production of cleopatra. am taking my mum as part of her mothers day pressie. very excited - LOVE ballet 
xxx


----------



## helen_26

Just a quickie, none of the eggs fertilised so it's game over for us. Totally devastated as you can imagine.


----------



## Swans72

Oh Helen I'm so sorry hun - sending you big   take care x


----------



## thunderstix

awww helen, i'm really really sorry for you both, i know how horrible that phone call is  
cry as much as you need to & make sure you take it easy for a few days. sending you lots of 
xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen, so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you x


----------



## jo1985

so sorry helen thinkin off u


----------



## kara76

Helen I am so very sorry


----------



## Lea78

Sorry to hear your news Helen. Thinking of you both.


----------



## PixTrix

oh I am so sorry Helen


----------



## Kitty71

Oh so sorry Helen


----------



## sammy75

helen, so sorry and i hope you and dh somehow get through this.


----------



## newmum

So sorry Helen


----------



## kate1927

Helen im so sorry my thoughts are with you and dh      xxx


----------



## NickyG2010

Hello everyone. i hope you dont mind me joining your thread.  MrsT kindly suggested i join in your conversations!!
  I am very new to all of this and am still having to look up what half the abbreviations  mean!!! 
  I have been on the IVF waiting list since Jan2010 and found out today I will  have my first consultation appointment in 2 weeks time.... i am so excited but  at the same time really scared. I do not have a clue what to expect, so would  be so grateful of any tips from anyone about what is involved.  For example  on my first consultation will they do blood tests etc??
  Sorry for all the questions so soon...... 
xxx


----------



## helen_26

Thank you all for the well wishes, you really are a fab bunch of ladies.

Got a follow up for 5th may to discuss our options. Whatever they are im pretty sure they will include a loan or maxed out credit card.
We were offered the counsellor but i'm not sure how I feel about that yet.
Thanks again everyone. X


----------



## Shellebell

NickyG2010 said:


> Hello everyone. i hope you dont mind me joining your thread. MrsT kindly suggested i join in your conversations!!
> I am very new to all of this and am still having to look up what half the abbreviations mean!!!
> I have been on the IVF waiting list since Jan2010 and found out today I will have my first consultation appointment in 2 weeks time.... i am so excited but at the same time really scared. I do not have a clue what to expect, so would be so grateful of any tips from anyone about what is involved. For example on my first consultation will they do blood tests etc??
> Sorry for all the questions so soon......
> xxx


Welcome to the board
Have you seen this thread about abv, how the site works etc 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - glad you've got your follow up booked, hope you're doing ok x

Nicky - good to see you. My first appt was private but they took a history, scanned me and checked all my bloods were up to date. I'm sure someone will be along with more info. 

Mrs T x


----------



## Queenie1

so sorry helen.  

hello and welcome nicky. i think they might do bloods and an internal vaginal scan- which is fine. good luck.

helen well done on doing your own gestone jabs.

pix not long to go.

afm on count down now to starting the pill. can any one tell me i start taking it on first day of af. i will take the pill in the mornings- if af arrives in the afternoon do i take a pill then or wait till morning or take pill in afternoon and then one the following morning. thanks all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - wow 11 days and you're on your way  can't help with your pill question sorry


----------



## Kitty71

Queenie count day 1 as first morning of normal flow so if the bleed started in the afternoon I'd take the pill the next morning. It shouldn't matter too much but if you started it the next morning you'd keep the interval between the 1st and 2nd pill nice and even.

Welcome Nicky    I'm sorry I can't remember what tests they do at the consultations but they will explain everything and they might do a scan to have a little look.

k xx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi there Nicky, a big welcome to you and good luck with your tx (treatment!)

Countdown to getting going now Queenie. Kitty has given you good advice about the pill. 

What day are you set for your transfer Kitty, or have you got another lining scan? Must have moved quick for you without DR. When I seen JE for a follow up after OHSS she said then that we don't DR anymore, but then went for my planning appoint and Jody arranged for me to DR. Then when I rang to let her know first day of AF Jody said oo you better come in for a scan then so you can start the tabs and I said that I was supposed to DR and she sounded shocked. Then said ok we'll go with that then    So I got really confused. Do you know why they are stopping DR for FET? Oh well! Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## kara76

Nicky welcome u will get loads of support here

Queenie for the purpuse your using the pill for u can start it day 1 to day 5. Like kiTty says if ur af starts after noon take ur first pill the next morning. Yay girl count down at last woo hoo

Pix not long for you either

Kitty how many u got on ice hun?


----------



## Kitty71

Hey Pix,

Transfer will be Friday so I just have to wait for the embryologist to call with a time to go in. I reckon Thursday will be a sleepless night.

I didn't have a follow up and saw Lorraine for planning who said they no longer DR as it doesn't appear to provide any significant benefits. I've read up about it a bit and it is very rare to ovulate through the progynova so I guess it makes sense. My af was a couple of days later than expected and I had a hell of a job trying to get my baseline sorted. I didn't want to not turn up for a 9.00 o'clock appointment but wanted to keep it just in case af arrived. No one seemed to know why I was going back in and at first they said just start taking the tabs on day 1 (which I thought was a bit early) then they phoned back to say go in for a scan anyway    I ended up having the scan on day 1 so lining not yet thinned out but they still said to start the tablets which I didn't really understand but I went along with it. Jodie is training to scan now so she and Dr. Weiner had a good root around for 20 minutes!!! They did measure my fibroid though so I got something out of it.

So will you be DRing? It feels really weird not to do any jabs until the gestone. The FET cycle so far has been easy on both body and mind so hopefully they'll sneak the embies in and they'll stick this time. Not feeling too confident but have a little bit of hope as you always do.

Anyway not long now Pix till you start and I wish you tons of luck    

Kara I've got 6 so just praying that we get a good thaw. I have a lovely blast from November that they were going to put in first time round but we went for ESET on the day. There are some more blasts too and a couple of Morulas think  so      How's the little lady?? I bet you had a super day on Sunday.

k xx


----------



## PixTrix

THanks Kitty, sent you a PM by the way! Wow friday, lots of luck for the call, you've got a nice number of embies so shouldn't be a problem. Fingers crossed that you have got a beautiful sticky embie, or 2 or 3! Depending how many you are having transfered lol  Ah right, I'm not likely to ovulate anyway with my naff cycle! Yeah I'm DR'ing. Oh well just going to go with it now. Yeah Jodie did a couple of scans on my last tx, so glad she is training. Keep that hope going, there is always hope, good luck. Hmm thinking now if to ring and see about the DR and not doing it. Ooo we shall see!!


----------



## Kitty71

Pix I've PM'd you. Might be worth you checking about DRing because there may be no need.

x


----------



## thunderstix

Morning all  hope everyone is ok. the sun is out here today - yippee!! 

nicky - welcome to the gang! this is truly a great bunch of gals 

helen - hope you're holding up ok. sending you lots of 

kitty - keeping everything crossed for you for friday  

mrsT - how's your furbaby? any improvement since taking the meds?

afm - bit tired this morning. quite late back from seeing the ballet last night as the theatre is an hours drive from us. well worth it though, it was absolutely amazing. brilliant night out - just what i needed 
xxx


----------



## Swans72

Wow it's all happening here again, it goes from one extreme to another  

Pixtrix - All the best only a few more sleeps before you're on the road to tx again - fantastic and everything's crossed for you.

Nicky - Welcome, from what I can remember from my intial consultation is they just go through the basics of your fertility and you have some blood tests then its a waiting game again unfortunately but hopefully not to long.

Kitty - All the best for transfer things have really moved fast for you which is great - have everything crossed for you as well    

Helen - Glad you have your FU booked and it's not too long to wait.

Queenie - It seems like only the other day (when i was stalking you lot) that you were planning for months away now it's almost here - fantastic 

Hi to everyone else - I'm trying to keep up but there's so much going on x

Whilst I'm thinking of it does anyone know what's happened to the IVFWALES website - it's disappeared!

Take care all x


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, 

Only a quick one as in work, I will post more soon I promise, just wanted to say hi and good luck to everyone for this week.
xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Kitty 6 is a great number and it is a nervous time waiting for the thaw call but I'm sure u will get good news.

This thread is fast moving now


----------



## Kitty71

Oh I do hope so Kara, my confidence is growing bit by bit but I know not to get my hopes up by now.

Hope everyone is enjoying the weather it's glorious here in Cardiff   

k x


----------



## Queenie1

thanks girls for the pill advice.

pix hope you get sorted about down regging.

kitty good luck for call on friday.

swan i was thinking the same as i couldn't find ivf wales website. 

 everyone


----------



## kara76

The website tends to go down when they are doing something. Probably a price increase as its april and the price hasn't gone up for a couple of years


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - hope you managed to speak to someone about DR'ing. No wonder you're confused. You're getting close now, hope you're still positive and Kara doesn't need to buy new boots,lol

Kitty - nearly there now. Wishing you all the luck in the world for your thaw call 

Hope everyone else is good, just a quick post from me tonite


----------



## PixTrix

Wishing you lots of luck for your call this morning Kitty and praying you will soon have your precious embies on board. Thank you loads for your PM a reply will be on the way shortly!

Seems like ages ago when we were trying to get our laps sorted Queenie and now its almost time for you to start the pill!

Thanks for asking everyone, in the end didn't ring about DR'ing, just going to go with the plan and try not to stress, well we'll see! I have spoken to the embryologist and going with thawing the 3 day 3 embies and see how they do overnight and then look at transferring if they don't survive will thaw the blast and morulla.

sorry only a few personals as it is after 3am and going to attempt to get to bed soon! So a big hi to all and some    and    
DP's daughter is down at the moment so may not be about much as will be out lots inbetween trying to get a big assessment done, also very busy with visiting DP's father up to twice a day as he has been in hospital almost 5 weeks


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say good luck Kitty x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Helen, I'm really sorry, thinking of you   

Best of luck for your call Kitty   

Pix, Queenie, wow it's all coming so soon after such a long wait for you ladies. I am keeping everything crossed for you both   

Hope you are ok Mrs T x

Hi and good luck to everyone else x


----------



## binkyboo

Good luck Kitty xxxxxx


----------



## sammy75

Good luck kitty,

Hi to everyone else today.


----------



## kate1927

Morning all hope you are all well lots of    and      energy to all of you xxx

Kitty good luck thinking of you x 

Hi Mrs T hope you are well x

Pix got everything crossed for you x

Queenie not long now  x

Welcome nicky such fab support on here x

Binky hope you are well x

Swans hope you are well x

Thunderstix hope you are well x

Sammy hope you are well x

Hi to anyone i ve missed i wish you all a positive week xxx


----------



## Digby

Hi everyone, sorry not been on for a while, had mad week in work.

Helen I'm so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you and hoping you and DH can stay strong and take lots of comfort from the ladies on here that have been through the same thing.    

Kitty-great to see you're back. Hope it goes well today, let us know how you get on. Keep those positive thoughts!    

Nicky-hello! Very exciting to have your planning appt. soon. Hopefully things will move quickly for you after that.

Lea how are you? Have you got many symptoms yet?

Hi to everyone else as well, so much going on at the moment! 


AFM I've got two weeks to wait now til the 3week scan. I get very paranoid sometimes and had to test again last night to make sure it is real. I haven't really got much in the way of symptoms except for being irritable with DH (the same  feeling as PMT when you can't bear anyone near you), and feel a little bit queasy if I get hungry, but nothing much more than that. So I get worried that it's not real sometimes. But most of the time I just feel extremely fortunate.

Have a great weekend.  

D xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Thank you all for the well wishes   

We had a transfer this afternoon and I'm Pupo with 2 lovely beans. They thawed 2 blasts from our November embryos and both came through the thaw and expanded nicely and were starting to hatch so we were over the moon. So fingers crosses now for 3rd time lucky!! Arianna did the transfer and she was done in a flash and it was very relaxing today espacially with the lovely weather.

Got a few days now until the 2WW madness kicks in    

Hope you are all enjoying the weather.

K xx


----------



## Lea78

Congrats kitty on being PUPO.     for your 2WW

Sorry its short message will be back on weekend to catch up with you all but just wanted to congratulate kitty. 

Lea. xx


----------



## sammy75

well done kitty, and we'll all be   that your little blasts stick.


----------



## Swans72

Congrats Kitty that's fantastic news   that it is 3rd time lucky for you x

Digby and Lea bet you're both still on cloud nine and can't believe it. I'm beaming for you! I think I'd be testing everyday until the scan   good luck to you both for the scans although you won't need it everything will be fine x

Hi to everyone else and here's to a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Digby

Thank you so much Swans, I just can't belive how lucky we've been and wish with all my heart that everyone else can share in a bit of luck.

Kitty fantastic news about the blasts. You know, I've got a good feeling about this    .
Get on the sun lounger in the garden with the brazil nuts and pinapple juice and get those positive vibes flowing! Will be sending you mega   over the weekend!

D
xxx


----------



## Daizymay

Everything crossed for you Kitty.
Daizymay x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Fantastic news Kitty, praying it's third time lucky for you. Catch up with everyone else soon x


----------



## jo1985

congrats on being pupo so happy 4 u hoping this is the one for u. Hi to everyone else hope your enjoyin the sun have good wk end x


----------



## kate1927

Congratulations on being pupo im   thats all goes well fingers crossed xxx


----------



## helen_26

Congratulations on being PUPO hun. Got everything crossed for you.xx


----------



## PixTrix

congratulations Kitty sending you lots of luck and sanity for the 2ww!


----------



## kara76

kitty yay yay well done you.I did 6 brazil nuts a day and 1glass of pomergratate juice on my last cycle

digby i tested the night before my first scan! its hard to believe isnt it
lea hope your well

pix hey girl, enjoy your step daughter and if you fancy a spot of shopping give us a yell lol........good choice for thawing btw

hiya everyone else


----------



## PixTrix

ta Kara, oh yeah def up for shopping let me know when your free. I'm doing it backwards getting practice with the teenage years before doing the baby years with my own lol Flipping nora is that 3 days until DR, thank goodness for tickers think I better start realising that its all about to start!!


----------



## josiejo

Congrats on being PUPO Kitty I hope the 2ww goes nice and quickly for you.

Queenie and Pix, wooop, almost time to get going again, how are you both feeling about it?

Digby, the wait for scan muct be as bad as the 2ww, I am so pleased for you.

Hope everyone else is doing well, I havn't been on for a few days and now a little lost as to what stage eveyone is at.

Hope you are all enjoying the beautiful weather.


----------



## Queenie1

kitty congrats on being pupo. hope the 2ww goes quick for you.

wow pix 1 day to go. woo hoo. hope you are having a lovely time with dp daughter.

josie hope the work in the house is going well. how are you.

afm can't wait now to get started once on the pill it will feel like i have started. still popping all my extra pills at the moment so just hope they are helping. 

can i ask when you started taking the low dose asprin.

hope everyone is enjoying this beautiful weather. we had our first bbq yesterday and gonna have another one today.


----------



## Kitty71

1 sleep to go pix!!!

Queenie you can take aspirin all through a cycle so you could start the same time as the pill or when you start stimms. There is a little bit of evidence that it helps produce more follies so start as soon as you like. I always take 1 a day now anyway and they say that it is very beneficial to people 45 plus which I'm not far off   . I think there is some aspirin info in the immune FAQs. Arianna checked I was taking it on Friday so definately a handy little pill.

K x


----------



## Queenie1

thanks kitty was thinking about starting same time as pill. arrianne did give me enough to start from planning app, but didn't want to start it too early, don't like taking it much after a while starts to make me feel nauseous.


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone today hope you all doing ok, looks like there are going to be a few of us cycling together so i'm glad i'll have company lol.

  that we get some spring bfp's.


----------



## binkyboo

Hey all just a quick one as off to x fac tonight, congrats kitty, good luck for tomorrow thunderstix for follow up, I am there at 3.50pm, what are you? Will update tomorrow night. Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - hope you are resting up and enjoying being PUPO

Pix - woo hoo, DR tomorrow

Queenie - less than a week to go, nearly there

Thunderstix & Binky - hope your follow ups go well

Sammy - you're nearly there too

Hope everyone else is good and enjoying the good weather

Mrs T x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey ladies

i am back now more positive again follow up appointment booked for the 26th april (can any one explain to me what will happen at this appointment) still concerned if any eggs will fertilise with the next treatment tho.
Also ended up in A+E last saturday due to ohss had to go to the princess of wales hospital tho as i was down porthcawl it was easier and i must say they were very helpful even if i was there for 5 hours to be sent home with painkillers but to be fair they took me straight in and on a bed bloods etc done.

anyway CONGRATULATIONS on the BNP also to the PUPO.
goodluck to any ladies that are waiting on ec or et and hopefully be joining you all again soon xxx


----------



## jo1985

hiya ladies hoping every1 is ok and enjoying the lush weather. kitty hoping this is the one for u 
hoping everyone else has a gd week with appts fu and scan things no go at my end still waiting for 2 nd go but in the meantime we have set a date for our wedding been together 6 years engaged 3 years so we are getting married 31-3-12 only small shin dig but looking forward organinsing is going ok to x


----------



## Kitty71

Congratulations Jo that's lovely news.

Ammiebabes sorry to hear you've had OHSS. They will discuss your next plan at your FU and tweak your meds if neccessary. Did you have ICSI? I would imagine they will ICSI your eggs next time which will hopefully enable your eggs to fertilise. 

Binky & Thunderstix hope your FUs go well today.

I'm back at work today and have messed up my tablets this morning. I took the steroids but "lost" the progynova. I usually put them in my bag to take at work becasue they make me feel a bit sick but I think I may have been half half asleep and taken them. I split the dose so I've taken another couple so if I can't find them tonight I guess I must have taken them. My heads in bits now   

Have a good day everyone


----------



## jo1985

kitty lets hope its baby brain causing u to forget lol when s ur otd ?    hope everyone who has appts today go well x


----------



## Kitty71

Jo my OTD is Good Friday but I doubt if I'll last till then. I was suprised as they gave me 14 days to test not the usual 16 but it's still too long    Be good if I could hold out though because I will be off work until the 3rd of May so I'd have time to recover.

x


----------



## Lea78

Hi all, 

Hope you all had a fab weekend in the sun!!!!

Jo - Congrats on setting a date for your wedding, so exciting, the time will fly and you'll soon be walking down the isle. 

Ammie - Hope you're ok and that you enjoyed your time away with Dh  - apart from the hospital bit of course. 

Kitty - Hope you're not going to crazy in your 2WW

Queenie, Pix - Good luck with this cycle  

Digby - How you doing, when is your scan? I had to do another test on Friday as i still can't believe it. Like you not having many symptoms, feeling a bit sick now and again but its ok when i eat. Sore boobs and very erect nipples (sorry tmi) but not sure if that's a symptom or the cyclogest pessaries. Tired all the time as well but i don't need an excuse to sleep hahahaha. Seems to be taking forever for my scan date to get here but still staying   that he's hanging on. 

Hi to everyone else and sorry if i've missed you off. 
sending lots of   and   to you all. 

Lea. xx


----------



## jo1985

kitty try to last out as long as u can for testing prayin 4 u. Lea and digby bet scan day cant come quick enough and get to see ur little bean or beans x


----------



## Shellebell

Hi girls


Just a little reminder, all PG chatter need to be on the pg thread please   


Ta Muchley


----------



## kate1927

Hi all 

Went in for my scan today was soooo nervous to see if there were any eggs and thankgod there was what a relief  
I had 7 on my right and 5 on my left and i ve still got till friday then the  final scan so im    that they will be good quality  
Then it s all go for monday for EC yikes not long now its all happening so fast just    that it all goes well  

Hope you are all having a good day      xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi ladies, just a quicky to do a general good luck to all

There's been a delay in starting my FET due to spotting, but hope this can be sorted within the next week and get new dates sorted.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say sorry Pix, hope you get your dates sorted soon. 

Good luck for scan on Fri Kate, sounds good to me

Congrats Jo on setting your date

Catch up better soon x


----------



## Kitty71

Kate that sounds like a lovely number of follies good luck for next scan.

Pix I've just sent you a pm without checking on here first so ignore first bit. I hope you get new dates soon hun.

Hi Mrs T how many tabs are you down now?

AFM just plodding along, doing alot of googling which I know is naughty. Feels really weird not having any symptoms doing a FET. Usually I have af pains from ET and haven't even got sore boobs so very strange. Hopefully those 2 beans have snuggled in though.

Have a nice day everyone, good to see the lovely weather has made a comeback.

x


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all only a quick one as at work, Thunderstix how was your follow up?

Hope everyone else is well.

AFM I had my appt yesterday with Arriana who was lovely, basically the reason they only got 1 egg is that they couldnt access my left ovary due to my endo they think.  The egg and sperm were fine, they just didnt fertalize!

She has recommended I see Tony Griffiths and then see if he can do more surgery before my 2nd cycle, I had my last lap in March 2010, where he told me he put everything back where it should be.  She said it is not worth wasting another cycle and the same happen again, but also said the waiting list for surgery is longer that the 2nd cycle, so its just waiting game again.

I have an appt with him on the 19th May, which isnt too long. She said the next cycle would be the short protocal with 450 menopaur instaed of 375 gonal f, but goodness knows when it will be.

Does anyone know the surgery waiting times at the moment, I dont know how I feel, dispondant again, had some tears, but I know one thing, I am going to book a holiday soon!!!!!!!

Chow for now.
xx


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone today,

pix, hope you don't have to wait to long for your fet.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - sounds like you are sane-ish so far, lol. Naughty girl googling! I've got 35 left then another week before tx. But AF is overdue and I've got some kind of water infection which hasn't cleared up with antibiotics so hoping it doesn't delay tx

Binky - big hugs. I can understand why you've had a cry but it may be the difference you need for a BFP. Hope the waiting times aren't too long for you. Would you be able to go private for the surgery rather than wait ? Just a thought 

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

Pix so sorry for the delay, bad timing but typical

Kitty put down the laptop and stay away from google

Mrs t almost there girl

Blinky I believe the waiting time is around 8 months I'm sorry. I had my 3rd lap before my last cycle and bingo! I know how awful it is to have to wait so here's a masisve cyber hug 

Hiya everyone else


----------



## Kitty71

Morning all,

Binky I hope you don't have to wait too long for your op   

Kara I can't leave the laptop alone, constipation is my latest googling subject. Had a terrible night last night and woke up a bit low. Finally managed to go to the loo though this morning so feel less uncomfortable now. I've now got it into my head that straining is not a good thing and will hurt the embies. I think I've reached that point in the 2WW when you go totally nuts


----------



## Digby

Hi everyone

Kitty you made me laugh about the straining, I know exactly what you mean about being scared to push! I still am! I had a few days of being really bloated and bunged up but seems to have passed now. Hang on in there!

Kate follies sound fab, all set for EC next week  

Aimee- can't believe you had the dreaded OHSS on top of everything else. Hope you're feeling better.

Binky - blimey what a rollercoaster. The waiting is awful so really feel for you having to wait for an op now as well. Good idea to get a hol booked  

Jo - fantastic news on setting your date! Congratulations. We got married in 2009 and I really found that having that to focus on whilst on the waiting list helped no end, so nice to have something positive to plan for. 


Pix- bums about the delay, hope you can get started asap.


Lea- maybe we should investigate the pg thread as well. I wouldn't want to be insensitive to the ladies going thru tx. Hope you're well! My scan date is 21st, next Thurs. 

Hi to anyone I've missed, have a good week.
D
xxx


----------



## becci1810

hi, im new to this group. im just about to start my first cycle of ivf,im quite nervous about it and would love somebody to talk to who knows what i am going through. thanks, becci x


----------



## thunderstix

hi everyone,
binky - really sorry you need an op  think a holiday sounds like a good idea 
mrsT - hope your water infection clears up soon  
digby/lea - glad you're both doing ok 
aimee - glad you're feeling better after having OHSS, you poor thing  good to hear that you're feeling more positive now 
kitty - keeping everything crossed for you  sending you lots of  ps stay away from ALL computers............ 
jo - great news that you've set a date for your wedding 
pix - sorry about your delay for FET. hope you get a new date soon 
kate - good luck for scan on friday 
sorry if i've missed anyone 

afm had GREAT weekend - walked up pen-y-fan saturday, saw lee evans in the evening followed by takeaway on the way home. sunday spent pottering about and generally chilling.............

unfortunately, my follow-up appt didnt go well monday so i've been really down since then.
saw arianna who was lovely but didn't give the best news. 
she said my amh was very low (at just over 4) but i'd had the highest dose of meds so she was concerned that i'd only produced one egg. i'm 37 and my mum went through early menopause in her thirties so she wondered if i may be going that way too.
she said that we could either try the same protocol again for my 2nd cycle and suggested DHEA although she didn't think that it was likely i would have any better results this time round.
alternatively, she said we should give some serious thought to egg donation as i wasn't really producing enough eggs but DH sperm ok apart from low motility.............
i am gutted. my head is in a whirl and i can't seem to stop crying  have been in work since the appt but am finding it really hard to keep it together. knew 1 egg wasn't great but really wasn't expecting this 
had been feeling very positive until now. was eating better, getting more exercise, taking more supplements, relaxing more and finally felt happier since our failed ivf attempt in february.
now i feel even worse than i did then as at least then we knew we had a 2nd go and there was some hope. now i feel as though i've been kicked in the teeth and just can't get my head around this.
we always said we would adopt if we couldn't have children naturally but it's all very well saying that when you think you'll get pregnant eventually.........the reality is scary 
me and DH have a LOT of thinking to do now. wow, thought choosing a mortgage was hard.......... 
sorry to open the floodgates like this but have been walking around in a sad little daze since monday and knew you guys would understand 
xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Huge huggles hun   You will have such a rush of all sorts of feelings right now. I'm gonna send you a pm hun


----------



## jo1985

THUNDERSTIX - big hugs to u brought tear to my eye reading that but thinking off u and whatever u decide will be right for u xxx


----------



## kara76

Thunder massive hugs. U must be feeling very confused and your amh is low but there are clinics that specialist in low amh response yet this would be private treatment.


----------



## Queenie1

thunderstix i am so sorry sending you lots of     you and dh have such a lot to talk about. i hope that you soon come to a descision that you both can move forward with.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thunderstix - so sorry to hear your news, sending you massive hugs. As for the tears let them all out hun, it'll help you clear your head on the way forward. You know we are all here for you x


----------



## Kitty71

Sending you big hug Thunderstix    thinking of you and DH.


----------



## binkyboo

Thunderstix thinking of you, I think I walked past you as your were walking out. xxx


----------



## Shellebell

becci1810 said:


> hi, im new to this group. im just about to start my first cycle of ivf,im quite nervous about it and would love somebody to talk to who knows what i am going through. thanks, becci x


Hiya hun 
I have moved your post into this cycler's thread so you can 'meet' the girls


----------



## sammy75

thunderstix, really sorry to read your news, take care.

becci, welcome to our cyclers thread, the girls on here are a great support.

hi to everyone else hope you all doing ok.


----------



## thunderstix

Thank you so much for all your support girls 
DH is insisting I call in sick today so I can get some rest and clear my head a bit.
Am very tired. Not been sleeping good and head in a whirl.
He said I needed to have some time out. I don't work Fridays so at least I've got a few days now to try and sort my head out a bit.

Becci - welcome to the gang. As you can see , this is a great bunch of gals 

Binky - where did you think you saw me? I was wearing a blue dress, black leggings, black pumps and brown satchel. I was also really upset and fighting back tears so I probably looked pretty miserable 

Sending lots of  to everyone for whatever you are doing today 
xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hey Thunderstix, I think you have done the right thing having the day off. It was on the way out walking towards the car park, it was you, i recognised the bag as you said about it before!! Have a good rest today hun.
Welcome Becci!
Hope evryone is good.
xx


----------



## becci1810

Morning all, reading through all of ur posts, I didnt realize just how many ppl r going through the same feelings and procedures as me and my boyfriend are. 
We were up IVF  Wales on tue for our validation appointment, I have a tv scan next tue then we have our pre-treatment planning appointment the followin tue (26th) we been waitin for this for so long now it feels like it might really happen.   
I hope everybody is good today, and I look forward to gettin to know everybody  
xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Becci, welcome to the thread. Sounds like you'll be starting pretty soon so very best of luck    Just read you signature hun and saw that you had 2 wombs is that very rare? Sorry if I'm being too nosey but I've heard of it but never known someone who had it.

Hope everyone is ok today.

I am already dying to POAS and think I might have to go and get some at lunch time. I'll lock them in my desk at work for a few days though   

k xx


----------



## becci1810

Hi Kitty, yeah it sounds like things are on the move, quicker than we thought it would b.....but we r not complaining!!!!
I was at the hospital for just a routine scan which they said would take 5-10 mins, 45 mins later i was still there, thinkin the worst.They did some more investivagation into it and found I had 2 wombs,with 1 fallopian tube attached to each. 
They operated 2 years ago July and removed the smaller of the 2 (which they called a horn) and 1 fallopian tube along with it. Mr Amso was my consultant at the time and he asked if they could film the surgery to use it in teaching colleges, he said he had only ever seen it twice before, but was very reasuring that he knew what he was doing!!!
xx


----------



## Kitty71

Becci your insides will be famous then    I bet that it was a shock when they told you. Things will move quickly once you have your planning and you should get some dates worked out and pick up your meds on the 26th.

x


----------



## becci1810

It was a bit of a shock,I was just happy that they could do something about it.
We are so excited for our apointment on the 26th, I'm getting nervous about the injections,but I think that is just normal.
Im so glad i have found this site, as I have found it realy hard to get me friends to understand what we are going through,its seems like everybody is really supportive of everyone on here.  

xxx


----------



## jo1985

welcome becci you have founde a good site and good group off ladies , good luck for appt hope goes well , thanks to everyone for well wishes about the weddin something to concentrate on doing high protein diet atm weighed today n lost 4 lbs since monday


----------



## Dodo_1977

Hi everyone,

Sorry to butt in on the conversation but I just wondered if I could join the thread.  I am on my second ICSI cycle, the first was cancelled in Jan due to poor response.  I went for EC yesterday and was thrilled when they got 12 eggs, especially after the result after stimming last time, however I got the call today to say that only 3 have fertilised and I am due to go for ET on Sat.  I am so nervous that they won't hold on and I know that it only takes one, but I just can't help but feel its all over.

I'm probably being an   I know and I should be really grateful.  Just need some positive stories to restore my faith that it can happen I guess.

Lots of luck and baby dust to all

Jo x


----------



## becci1810

Thanks jo1985, well done on ur weight loss  
This is a great sight, readin everybodies stories gives me great hope. 
xxx


----------



## Lea78

Hi all,

Thunderstix - sending you and DH   I think you did the right thing having time off work to think things through. Hope you feel stronger soon. 

Jo - Well done on the weight loss

Becci - Welcome, as the others have said great bunch of girls here and LOADS of support. 

Kitty - Step away from the pee sticks hahahaha!! 

Dodo - Welcome, good luck with 2nd cycle. I've just completed 1st cycle of icsi, i had 10 eggs, 2 were immature so out of the 8 only 3 fertilised like you. They popped one back in and i got BFP just over week ago  - so it really does just take one. Stay  

Hope everyone else ok

Lea. xx


----------



## Digby

Hiya to Becci and Dodo, exciting times for you both!
Now look 'ere Dodo, 3 embies is great! I had 3 and I've been very fortunate to get some good luck, so nothing to worry about and everything to play for!  keep smiling!  
And Becci don't be nervous (easy to say I know). I was mega scared about the whole thing and these ladies got me through. I really think the thought of treatment is worse than the process itself.

Thunderstix so sorry to hear your appt wasn't better news. I'm sure I've read on here that ladies with mega low AMH, even as low as 1, can get pg? Try not to give up hope. I can relate to the shock of them suggesting donor, we had to use donor sperm and we had absolutely no idea there was anything wrong with DH before this journey. Takes a while to get used to the idea but for us it was the only option in the end. Thinking of you.
   

D
xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Welcome to the thread becci what time are you at ivf wales on the 26th may bump into you im there for my follow up may be able to have a quick chat the injections are not as bad as you think most of them dont even hurt i was pooping myself you my first one and it went in and i wondered what the worry was for but i still had the same worry everyday i used to laugh at myself after i had done everyone you will eventually look like a pin cushion also drink plenty it helps with the headaches and helps to avoid OHSS doesnt stop it happening but helps with it.]

Ladies oh long till the scans hope your doing well bet the waits seems like forever

ATM back in on the 26th for follow up appointment was back in work today had to explain to people taht knew it was hard i dont really want to be back at work and am thinking of having another few weeks off to help me sort myself out properly xx


----------



## becci1810

Hi to all of u, and thank you all for making me feel so welcome. 

Ammiebabes1920- our appointment is at 11am, we r so excited. What time r u up there? 
Im sorry to hear that ur treatment wasn't sucessful, take care of yourself, and I know its easy to say, but dont rush back to work until u feel 100% ready too. 

xx


----------



## Dodo_1977

Thanks for making me so welcome also!! Your all so very kind I'm feeling much more positive today!!

Digby - ha ha thank you for the kick up the backside, just what I needed. Need to stop feeling sorry for myself and be positive      to you!!!

Ammiebabes - thinking of you, I know its hard having to tell people and get back into a routine but keep strong hun x 

Congratulations Lea on your BFP , thats wonderful..just shows that miracles are possible  

Hey Becci, I know its nerve wracking but you'll be great. Once you get into the swing of the injections, it really isn't as bad as it seems.  

Good luck to everyone with EC or ET or 2 we or at any stage.....baby dust to all x x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi Ladies,
Wondered if I could gate crash and ask a quick question?  We've been ttc for 2 years now and I was diagnosed with severe tubal damage and hydrosalpinx after and lap and dye last Sept. Following this I had both my fallopian tubes removed in March to icnrease our chances of IVF working and we are on the waiting list for IVF at the clinic. We were put on the waiting list last July and were told that the waiting list was about a year. I phoned up to enquire about where we were on the list 2 months ago and was told that we should be called for our validation appointment in June to start treatment in July/Aug depending on my cycle but at a recent appointment with Arianna I was told that we wouldnt be called until July and that it would be unlikely that we would start treatment before Sept. Im really confused and was hoping you lovely ladies could share your experiences and advise me on when I will be realistically able to start treatment  as I dont seem to get the same information twice when I enquire with the clinic. 

Thanks 

xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

hi penelope pitstop i was on waitin list for 2 years had appt august 2010 started that cycle , but hopefully someone who had tx recently can say how waitin times r


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Thanks Jo. Just got off phone to clinic and have been advised that waiting list is now 14months not 12 and that will be called in July to make an appt in Aug to start treatment in Sept.


----------



## jo1985

just keep ringgin i was told 12 then 14 then 18 ended ur 2 years lol hopefully they got it all sorted and get to see you soon i waitin 4 second go told 6 m but that was march lol


----------



## kate1927

Hi everyone 

Went for my final scan today everything is good nice size eggs so its all systems go for monday im going in at 10am for EC   
They have given me diazepam to calm me down lol think im gonna need it  

Welcome becci & dodo fab support on here  

Hope you are all being kind to yourselves   xxx


----------



## Digby

Oooh very exciting Kate, all sounds great. Don't stress, it will be fine. They'll look after you.

Hi Penelope, I think everyone's experiences differ a bit but we waited just under 2 years for our tx (but this also included a wait for PESA so that prolonged it a bit). I would concentrate on having a great summer, and hopefully you can expect things to happen in the autumn. The waiting is hard isn't it, just gotta keep busy and plan a few nice things. 

D
xxx


----------



## Digby

Just thought I'd clarify I mean we waited almost 2 years on the IVF Wales waiting list (took us over 6 months to get referred from local docs to IVF Wales).


----------



## becci1810

Thanks kate  
good luck for monday, will b thinkin of u.

can somebody help me, I probably sound really dull here, but I have my treatment planning appointment on the 26th. I was just wondering exactly what it intales....... Do we get our meds and injection equiptment on the day, or do we wait for another appointment? 

xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi becci, at the treatment planning appt you usually recieve your treatment plan dates and all the meds, good luck.


----------



## Dodo_1977

Hi Everyone

Thanks Kate - Good luck for Monday, try not to stress about it, it really isn't as bad as you think, hope your getting spoilt in preperation!!!

Penelope - I waited on the list for 2 years but it kept changing and I found that it was difficult to pinpoint a date so i'd agree with Digby, try to enjoy your summer, it will soon be here, believe me!!! I was given my meds at my planning appointment and just told when to start.  HOpe the time passes quickly for you hun!!!

Went in for ET today and my goodness did I have a shock....out of the 3 that fertilised, 1 had stopped but 2 were really good and even though we'd agreed to have 1 put back, we were told that we could have them both if we wanted as the second wasn't good enough to freeze, so we did.  Still can't believe i'm PUPO and got 2 squirts on board, just   they stick now!!!

Hope your all having a good weekend and taking good care of yourselves!!

x x x x


----------



## Lea78

Congrats on being pupo dodo. Sending lots of   and   your way. Try not to go to crazy in the 2ww. 

Kitty - how you holding out?? Gone insane yet? 

Thunderstix - hope your feeling bit better. xxx

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok and having a good weekend. 

Lea. xx


----------



## josiejo

Hi everyone, 
Hope you are all doing well. I haven't been on for a while so I am a little lost as to where everyone is at right now so just some general good wishes to you all.


My mum had a minor heart attack this week so is now in hospital until her surgery on Wednesday. We are not 100% sure this will still go ahead now, it will be the decision of the anethistist once they have looked at the scan results. She is still in surprisingly good spirits and even called to wish us a happy anniversary yesterday.


We have our donor counseling appointment on Tuesday. No idea what to expect from it especially as we aren't any further forward in making a decision mainly due to too many other things going on. It will be good to get an idea on how it all would work and timescales should we decide to use a donor.


Also this week I may have talked myself into a new job 2 days a week. Still thinking about it and have to have a proper chat with the owner. I plan on being totally honest about tx so I don't have to worry about time off in the future. 


I will try and catch up properly later on


----------



## kara76

Josie sorry to hear about ur mum. My dad had 3 heart attacks a few years back and had stents put in, amazing what they can do
Hope your appointment goes well

Kitty how you doing

Hiya everyone else and a massive hi to pix and queenie


----------



## PixTrix

Popping in to send big hugs to Josie, hope your mum is soon on the mend and good luck for your appointment

How are you doing Kitty, not long until OTD good luck

Hia Queenie, hope that pill is being kind to you!

Hia Kara, looking forward to friday

Ok going to have a quick read to see where everyone is but in the meantime lots of luck. I'm not on much at the mo as DP's father has been in hospital for 6 weeks and is quite poorly and we are very busy with visiting.


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone, hope all is ok.

pix, sorry your father-in-law not been well and hope he gets well soon.

afm, i need some advice as i have baseline booked for tommorow morning but af hasn't arrived so do i call the clinic and cancel the baseline or still go.


----------



## thunderstix

Hi gang 

josie - sorry to hear about your mum  hope she recovers soon. good luck for your appointment tomorrow 

kate - hope EC went ok for you today and you've got a good crop of eggs 

mrsT - hope you're ok. can i pick your brains? were/are you taking DHEA? how did you find taking it? also wondered if your furbaby was any better now?

jo - congratulations on weight loss 

dodo - welcome to the gang! 

kitty - hope you're still hanging in there ok and staying clear of pee sticks/google!! 

pix - sorry to hear DPs father still so poorly. sending lots of  and 

ammiebabes - hope you're ok. have you made a decision about work yet?

binky - hi, hope you're ok. did I look upset when you saw me? was doing a crap job of keeping it together on the way back to the car-park  what were you wearing?

afm - feeling bit better this week. not a lot, but a bit calmer and have stopped crying every 10 minutes now at least  
spent most of thursday curled up asleep on the sofa with spotty-dog and took him for a nice long walk friday morning which helped clear my head a bit. went for a 10 mile walk on saturday with DH, spotty-dog and my mums furbaby (choc lab) then saturday night we went to a wedding evening do which wasnt much fun cos I had a migraine  yesterday we had our first bbq of the year and it was lovely - mum and her furbaby came round and we all had a very relaxing fun afternoon out on the decking eating too many burgers! 
DH and I are no further along in deciding what to do yet but in the meantime we have decided to try DHEA supplements for me and see how things go 
we are off work from friday for 11 days so are planning a few days chilling at home and also a few days away camping. hoping the break will clear our heads a bit and maybe help us come to some decisions............... 

love to anyone i've missed, hope you're all enjoying the sunshine 
xxx


----------



## PixTrix

thanks thunderstix and Sammy. 
Sammy you won't be able to have a baseline without AF, but is there a chance it could arrive before tomorrow? What time is your baseline? Will you have a chance to ring first thing in the morning to rearrange if no AF

Big hugs thunder


----------



## sammy75

don't know if af will arrive by morning, baseline booked for 9.15am sometimes i feel like it's going to turn up but nothing i was taking the pill for 5 wks and took the last one on friday so i thought it def would have been here by today, i really hope this doesn't mess with recipient aswell.


----------



## PixTrix

give the clinic a ring, I think they'll prob delay your baseline by a day or 2. I remember when I had to use the pill I took the last on a thurs and had to postpone the monday baseline scan to I think the tuesday.


----------



## kara76

Sammy sometimes prolonged use of the pill can cause very very thin lining which means no bleed!


----------



## kara76

Pix I've just read about ur fil, hugs sweetie


----------



## josiejo

Pix so sorry to hear about your Father in law, I do hope there is some improvement soon. it really takes it out of you visiting someone in hospital.

Kara, is your Dad good with food and exercise? My Mum had a stent put in 5 yrs ago after her big heart attack and has been told she will have another fitted once they have sorted out things with the cancer. 

Thunder - sounds like you have had a lovely weekend. Enjoy your 11days off, camping sounds good.

Sammy, I hope your AF being late doesn't cause any problems


----------



## kara76

Yeah my dad is pretty good and gave up smoking which made me very very proud. He does like a few drinks though


----------



## Kitty71

Evening girls,

I'm following all your posts and sending you all a big group hug. Sorry no personals but my head is in bits right now  These 2wws are making me progressively more crazy but I'm hanging in there though and not long to go now.



Kitty xxxx


----------



## josiejo

Oh Kitty, sending hugs back at ya, Not too long to go now, I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


Kara, thats great your Dad quit the smokes, I am sure a few drinks here and there will do no harm. My Mum started off really well with the eating but has become progressively worse, the only exercise she does is walking around the supermarket so hoping this will give her a little wake up call.


----------



## kate1927

Hi girls i did it and im still in one piece   
EC went really well they collected 14 eggs which is fantastic news    just waiting for the phone call in the morning now so fingers crossed     
Hope youre all ok will message u all tomorrow     x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kate - wow, well done on a bumper crop! Good luck for the call tomorrow

Kitty - hang in there hun, not long now. Keeping everything crossed for you

Sammy - hope AF turns up soon, never comes when you need it eh!

Pix - sorry to hear about your father in law. Just another thing to worry about

Thunder - boy am I jealous of you're time off. I'm knackered and looking forward to my 4 day weekend. Like you my idea of heaven is me, DH and furbaby. She's doing well thanks, back to the vets for a check up tomorrow. I'm sure she's put a bit of weight back on. She's not quite herself but hopefully getting there. Yes, I'm on DHEA - recommended because it might help egg/embryo quality and there isn't really a downside. Amanda at CRMW said it needs to be micronized DHEA and apart from a bit of spotty chest or back there's been no side effects. I'm on 75mg taken each morning, bought from dhea.com. I'll let you know in June if it worked!

Josie - good luck for your appt. Hope your mum is doing ok. What's the new job you're thinking of? 

Queenie - hope you are well, nearly there now

Hi Penelope, becci and dodo - the support here is amazing.
Hi Kara, Jo, Binky and anyone else I've missed. 

Afm work has been manic. Hating it at the mo because i have a hateful boss who takes the widdles but don't want to change because hopefully I'll be on maternity leave soon (pma). 5 weeks tomorrow til baseline. Still got the water infection - hope it doesn't delay tx - got different antibiotics to try. And AF arrived - am taking norethisterone to time treatment so hopefully all will go to plan now. 

Mrs T x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

PS - so didn't say widdles, lol


----------



## Kitty71

Kate well done for laying a lovely amount of eggs, good luck for the call today    

Thunderstix I'll be off too for 11 days after Thursday - and all for only 3 days holiday!! "God bless you Wills & Kate!!"   

xx


----------



## thunderstix

morning all 

kate - congrats on your crop of eggs. good luck for the call this morning  

sammy - hoping your AF arrives soon 

kitty - isn't it great, 11 days off for only 3 days hol!!! yaaaaaaay!!! 

mrsT - thanks for the info. i've ordered my DHEA from biovea and i'm not sure if its micronized or not  it doesn't say on the website (not that i could see anyway!) hope its ok now  praying that i don't get too many side effects - i had to stop taking clomid cos it made me so ill!  arrianna at ivf wales suggested 75mg for me too. hope it works  really glad to hear your furbaby is on the mend - sending her lots of 

enjoy the sunshine everyone - only a couple more days till the weekend waaaaahoooooo!!!


----------



## sammy75

kate, good luck for the call today.

hi to everyone else today i'm not good on personals sorry,

afm, i rang the clinic and they said to ring when af turns up and if not by thursday they might see me anyway coz the clinic shut for 4 days.


----------



## PixTrix

Ha love the way it changes words, you didn't swear did you Mrs. T!!

Wow well done on your crop Kate, hope the call has brought good news.

hope AF turns up Sammy, I'm sure it will do I think you need to allow at least 4 days after the pill and like Kara says your lining can be really thin and if they scan you anyway they may see that or may see that you are about to shed your lining.

Another day closer Kitty, praying for your BFP 

How are you doing Queenie?


----------



## kate1927

Hi girls Thankyou for all of the well wishes really need it at mo   

Had the phone call from the lab 7 didn t mature, 9 matured and only 2 fertilized so none to freeze but still being positive and    that they ll hold on im going in for ET at 9 .45am tommrow and they said that they will be doing Assisted hatching one embryo so im just hoping everything is going to go well starting to feel really nervous now       xxx

Hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine


----------



## thunderstix

kate - congrats on your 2 fertilized eggs, that's great!  they hold on for you
good luck for ET tomorrow   
xxx


----------



## sammy75

kate,   that you got 2 strong little embies.

update from me as af has now arrived so baseline booked for tomorow so hopefully i will finally be able to start.


----------



## thunderstix

yaaay!!! great news sammy - good luck for tomorrow 
xxx


----------



## sammy75

thanks thunderstix,


----------



## kara76

Widdles lol I know you must have swore then lol

Kate good luck. My last cycle 2 out of 6 fertilisaed and I have assisted hatching and one of those embryos is currently playing in my kitchen! 

Hiya all


----------



## Shellebell

Widdles    one of the Bossman Tony's fab made up words for naughty ones


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kate - 2 to transfer is great news, good luck for tomorrow x

Sammy - glad AF is here

Thunderstix - I know lots of girls have bought from biovea. I didn't because I wasn't sure if it was micronized. Good luck, hope it brings you youth - I'm still waiting, lol

Pix / Kara - me swear, never!

Shell - very clever, I hadn't even realised what I'd written


----------



## josiejo

Kate, that is great news you have 2 to transfer, best of luck for transfer.


Mrs T, sorry to hear work is rubbish at the min. Just try and focus all your energy on tx, I can't believe it will be starting so soon. Glad your lil furbaby is on the mend.


Kitty, I have my fingers crossed you will be spending your time off celebrating a bfp.


Thunder, enjoy the time off. Just seen that this good weather is to stay over the weekend and maybe into next week too which makes it all the better.


Sammy, glad your af arrived. Good luck for tomorrow


Pix, how are you? When do things start happening with your FET?


afm - Saw Lorraine today, hadn't seen her in clinic for a while so had assumed she had left. Anyway, we have decided to go with donor sperm and just hope that the frozen eggs defrost ok. They are really lacking in donors so our choice was limited, we have provisionally chosen one but if there are any more by the time we have treatment planning then we can have another look. We did have a good giggle at one of the descriptions, poor bloke. They have a couple of donors who just need to be seen by the doctor before they can be used as they already have sperm in quarantine.
Fingers crossed my Mum will be going for her surgery tomorrow but the final decision still lays with the anesthetist in the morning. It is going to be a very long day tomorrow.
Also today I had a chat about a potential job. It is in an optician, I had only gone in to get now specs on the weekend and came out with an order for specs, sunnies, contact lenses and a potential job lol Had a long chat, decided to be honest about the IVF and explained about my mum. I haven't been looking for a new job as life is easy when you work from home but it is lonely. It is a job I used to do and loved so I will wait and see what happens. It seems a really nice place to work and I would only be doing a couple of days.


----------



## Kitty71

Kate good luck for tomorrow     

Sammy fab news that the witch has arrived!!

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Josie, I hope your mum's op goes ok. Glad your appointment went well, I think Lorraine is a lovely lady. 

k xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - glad to hear your appt went well and you've got a plan. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow hun x

Kitty - how are you doing? Only three days to go..


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, hope everyone is well.

Kate, thats fab, good luck for tomorrow     

Kitty, hope you are ok and staying sane!   

Jose, I am glad you have made your decision, hope you mum is ok, and fab about the job!!!!!

Mrs T, Kara and Pix, hope you are all ok, and PIX thanks again for sponsoring me for Race for Life!

Jo, how are the wedding plans going?

Thunderstix,you did look upset hun, but that is only to be expected. I was wearing jeggings and like a long printed top with pumps, I think I had a gold bag!!! Glad you are feeling a bit better now though.

Sotty if I have missed anyone.

AFM I am really trying not to think of too much until I see Mr G, after tomorrow I am off work until the 3 May which I am looking foward to, am out tomorrow and Thursday and it is my friends wedding on Sunday, and next week I pick my dad from Heathrow as he will be home from OZ, looking foward to having a big hug, I am on mission whilst off to book a holiday!!!!!!

Take Care all and dust for us all


----------



## kara76

blinky good luck with seeing mr g

josie so glad you have decided which way forward for you

mrs t i so knew you wouldnt swear lol


----------



## Dodo_1977

Hi everyone,

Kate, congratulations on the 2 embies, good luck for ET, hope everything goes well for you hun  

Josie, I hope your mum's operation went well, who'd have thought you go in for glasses and come out with a job eh?? Some things are meant to be!!  Good luck with the treatmet!!

Sammy, so glad AF made an appearance, she comes to stay when you don't want her, and when you do.....where is she ehlol, at least you can start now, fingers crossed for you hun!!

I decided to take a few days off work, but I am back in for the day tomorrow and then off till after OTD and off to see my inlaws in Ireland for a week so that'll help take my mind off the 2WW.  Its not been too bad so far, 4 days down, only 12 to go (not that i'm counting of course. lol)

Hope everyone else is doing good and enjoying the beautiful weather...while it lasts...lol!!

Love, luck and baby dust to all
Dodo x x


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone today, good luck to those with upcoming appts, ec, et, and   to those on the 2ww.

i had my baseline this morning and all was fine so i start injections tonight, can't believe it is actually happening so i'm feeling really nervous about doing the first injections but all you girls have reassured me that it will be fine. i just wish there was someone else cycling atm aswell as i sort of feel on my own, and i just want to thank all of you for the advice you all have given so far as it is a big help with dealing with all the emotions i find myself going through.


----------



## Kitty71

Sammy that's super news. Don't be nervous, you'll be back on here in no time telling us you've done the first one    So pleased you are starting you've waited so patiently.

Dodo you're 25% of the way there already    You'll be a gibberring wreck like me by next week. Only joking!!

Roll on Friday then we can all go out in the lovely sunshine   

k xx


----------



## Dodo_1977

Sammy thats great news, i'm so pleased for you.  You'll do great tonight, let us know how your injection goes later  

Haha thanks Kitty, hope your holding up well, not long to go now


----------



## thunderstix

afternoon ladies 

kate - hope ET went well for you and you are now PUPO 

sammy - great news that you're finally starting. good luck with your first injection tonight 

dodo - glad you're doing ok. have a great time in ireland

josie - hoping you're mums operation went well  good news about the job and also glad your appt went well 

binky - don't think i saw you, mind you i couldn't really see where i was going cos i was so teary  good job DH was with me or i would have ended up walking into a lampost!!  glad to hear you've got your appt date now, hopefully the time will fly by. sounds like you've got a few nice things lined up over the next couple of weeks so that should keep you busy! enjoy your time off - think we need this break more than we know 

kitty - glad to see you're holding up, not long to go now  

mrsT - heres hoping the DHEA brings us youth _and_ sooper-dooper eggs!!!  

hello and  to anyone i havent mentioned - hope everyones enjoying the heatwave 

only one more day to go in work, then 11 days off YAAAAAAY WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
*REALLY* need this break   xxx


----------



## Dodo_1977

Have a great break Thunderstix, hope you really enjoy it hun


----------



## josiejo

My mum's surgery was cancelled, they have decided it is too soon after her heart attack. Feeling very angry for her as they waited until 9am this morning before telling her, this was after moving her to the surgical ward and preping her. She is getting home today and it to rest for a couple of weeks, not sure how she is supposed to do that when she has the worry of surgery and the cancer. 
She is remaining positive and after telling her about our tx plans she said she will make sure she is well enough to come and help look after triplets lol
At least now we will be able to spend some quality time with her when we go up next week. We are going to have a tea party for the Royal Wedding, cucumber sandwiches, cupcakes etc


----------



## jo1985

hi to everyone sorry am so lost as to where everyone is and useless at personals so would just like to wish everyone good luck with tx what ever stage ur at.

kitty praying for bfp for u keeping everyhitng crossed.

had a busy couple off days with it being half term went to cefn mably farm tuesday with 3 little uns today went to the park for few hours tom is chill out day lol thanks to everyone for well wishes with regard to wedding things going smoothly regisrtry office reception and photographer r booked so that enough for now x 

anyway ladies have a gd weekend and enjoy the sun sun sun whoop xx

happy easter xxxxx


----------



## kate1927

Hi girls  

ET went really well no probs an they said the assisted hatching went well to so im offically PUPO yayyy   so lets hope they hold on tight and snuggle in       

Hope you are all well take it easy xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kate - congratulations on being PUPO. Hope you can rest up and enjoy before the madness of the 2ww sets in!

Josie - sorry to hear the surgery got cancelled. Glad to hear your mum is feeling so positive, hope some of her pma rubs off on you, lol

Sammy - great news. Hope your injection went ok. Don't worry that no one is cycling at exactly the same time - we're all with you every step if the way.

Binky - not long now til your appt

Thunder - still soooo jealous of your time off!

Kitty - hope you are ok, looking forward to your news, everything crossed for you 

Dodo - glad you're doing well so far, enjoy before it drives you bonkers!


----------



## kate1927

Thanks thunderstix an mrs thomas x 

Ok stupid question comming can i have muller corner yogarts !!!! Can i have semi skimmed milk !!!! and can i eat cod !!! and is it safe to have the omega 3 fish oil tablets thanks girls xx


----------



## Kitty71

Kate, yes to yogurts and milk, in fact all dairy as long as it's pasturised. So no blue cheese or cheeses like Brie. Don't know about omega 3 but I would think it is ok. Someone will be along soon to answer that one.

Cod is fine - fish and meat needs to be cooked through so no Sushi!

k xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kate - Kitty has given you good advice. I know Kara took Omega 3 so I'm sure she'll be able to answer that one. 

Kitty - when are you testing hun? Hope you're ok


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone, just done the injections the suprecur went fine but I forgot to change the needle over first so ended up using the one I drew it up with and the menopur by time I drew up the fourth vial I had less than the amount I started with and when dh withdrew the needle some came back out so I hope this doesn't affect anything. Sorry for the rant lol.


----------



## kara76

I took omega 3 fish oils all through ivf and pregnancy. As long as its a good quaility one. No cod liver oil though

Menopur and suprecur jabs. Don't worry its common to have some leak back out and a few drops won't matter. The water is just used an a carrier and most of the actual drug would have gone in

Hiya all


----------



## sammy75

Thanks kara.


----------



## PixTrix

Lots of luck kitty got everything crossed for you


----------



## Kitty71

Morning ladies,

Well it looks like it really was 3rd time lucky because we have a  . I've been doing quite a few HPTs which all came up positive (by a few I mean a sackfull) but we haven't really let ourselves believe it until today and we are still in shock. Went to see the GP who could see we were clearly deranged  and he very kindly did a Beta test for me but because of Easter I won't get it back until Tuesday.

I felt brave enough this morning to do a Clearblue digi and it was amazing to see "pregnant" instead of doing the "how dark is the line, can _you _see it" routine.

I know there is still an awful long way to go but this is further than we've ever got so we're very happy and grateful.

k xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo hoo Congratulations Kitty. I'd guessed you had already tested and got your BFP because you hadn't admitted to testing, lol! Hope you can relax and enjoy, so pleased for you x

Pix - Hope Kitty's news helps with the pma so no butt kicking is required!


----------



## Kitty71

Yeah you know me Mrs. T I can never stay away form the sticks!!

x


----------



## Dodo_1977

Congratulations Kitty, that's wonderful news  

Sorry for the lack of personals but just wanted to bob on quickly and say hi to everyone and offer lots of sticky vibes for my fellow 2ww'ers. 
Hope your all enjoying the gorgeous weather,
Love, luck and baby dust to all
Dodo x


----------



## josiejo

Just popping on to say congrats to Kitty. I had a feeling it was going to be a bfp.

Sorry no other personals as on my phone. 

Have a great Easter everyone


----------



## Queenie1

kitty congratulations well done. 

pix hope you are well and things are going ok. 

hi kara hope you are well

josie so sorry to hear about your mum. glad that she is positive. enjoy your stay with her and the royal wedding party.

jo hope the wedding plans are going well and you are enjoying this lovely weather with your 3 little ones.

kate, dodo hope 2ww is going ok and your keeping sane

sammy congrats on your first jab. it does get easler.

mr t hope you are well.

hi thunderstix and binkyboo and everyone else. sorry if i have missed you out there are a lot of us to keep up with.

afm still on the pill which is making me feel nauseus when i take it. i'm def on count down to tx now really can't wait. so glad to have finished work now for 2weeks and so looking forward to my holiday next week so need a rest now.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Kitty, that's wonderful news! Big congrats to you xxx   

Glad you have a plan for tx Josie, fingers crossed for you. I hope that your mum is able to have her op soon

How are you Pix? Not long now, keep that pma going - we'll have to catch up soon for a cuppa

Mrs T, just catching up on posts and laughing at the widdles comments. Hope you are doing ok, keeping fingers crossed for you

Queenie, bet you can't wait to finish the pill, wishing you lots of luck - enjoy your holiday xx

Good luck to everyone on here waiting for and going through tx xx


----------



## sammy75

Kitty, massive congrats I am so happy for you both,


Hi to everyone today.


----------



## jo1985

ah kitty massive congrats to u so happy 4 u , x


----------



## Swans72

Hi ladies just a quickie as I'm on my phone. I have been keeping up with you all but havent had chance to post. 

Kitty thats fantastic news I had a feeling it was going to be positive huge congrats to you both  

Hi to everyone else - I'll have a proper catch up when I get 5 mins to get on the pc! 

Enjoy the weather and have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Lea78

Congratulations kitty, so happy for you. 

Hope the rest of you girls are all doing ok - i'm still spying on you all 

Lea. xx


----------



## kara76

Kitty yay yay yay so chuffed for u


----------



## kate1927

Hi girls hope you are all well  

A massive congratulations kitty & dp im so pleased for you wow what a wonderful year this will be for you enjoy every second  

Hi dodo i didnt realize you were on the 2ww to hows it going for you       

Lots of love & luck to you all       xxx


----------



## thunderstix

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay kitty - wahooooooooo!!! 
Big huge gigantic mega congrats on your BFP!!!!
Such fab news     

Sorry no personals - officially on holiday now so just posting a quickie from my phone.

Have a great easter weekend everyone 
xxx


----------



## kate1927

Hi girls just a quick question can i take senna tablets or syrup i am sooooo constipated sorry for the tmi but i am concerened that it might hurt my lovley embies  thanks girls lol xxx


----------



## kara76

Kate stick to prune juice yuck or fibregel 
Thank should get things movcing


----------



## Kitty71

Kate All Bran is really good although it does taste like wood chippings    And Kara is right Fybogel works well. Lloyds chemist are doing the 30 sachet box for just over £6 at the moment which is the best value I could find lately.

k xx


----------



## kate1927

Thankyou girls soooo much i can see the light lol   xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Kitty, congratulations that is Fab news!!!!!!!!!!!!        xxxxxxxx


----------



## PixTrix

So over the moon for you Kitty, congratulations fab news 

Yeah Mrs. T that sure does give me hope. No more **** kicking lol


----------



## Digby

Kitty fabulous news!!! Totally over the moon for you! Well done and enjoy it! 

    


I'm off on hols for a few days now so catch up at the end of the week.
Hi to everyone else and hope you're all doing ok. 

PS AFM scan went well on Thurs-all looks ok. Am so relieved, we can now believe it (just about).


----------



## kara76

Digby enjoy ur hols and well done so you ready to hope over to the other thread


----------



## PixTrix

Hello all, hope everyone has been enjoying the lovely weather and you have a lovely easter.

How are you doing Kitty, has it sunk in?

How you getting on with the pill now Queenie?

Hows the jabs going Sammy?

How are you doing on the DHEA Mrs.T? 

How are you doing Josie? Hows your mum?

Hows the 2ww going Dodo? Hope you are managing to stay sane

Hows your 2ww going Kate? 

Well done on your weight loss Jo, you'll be doing tx again before you know it

Glad your scan went well Digby

Big hi to everyone else

AFM well life feels hectic at the moment! DP's father is still in hosp, I have lost track as to if its coming up to 7 weeks or 8 weeks! Just hope he starts picking up now and they can get to the bottom of things. He cheered up to hear the news that the chap who looks after his horses went in to tell him that a foal was born a few days ago. I was very touched that they have decided to call the horse after me, well not sure if should see it as a compliment or not lol
The story so far with my FET is....... well as I've said I was due to start DR but had spotting so Marie told me not to start and if AF hadn't arrived do a hpt. Which I knew was obviously going to be neg but did occasionally have to stop myself from thinking oo it could have been implantation. So did a test which was neg and went back later to see a line had appeared which was of course an evaporation line, which I full well knew it was but as our minds do over time I was thinking well there could be a slight chance! Anyway got to last Monday and did another test on the day that was asked which was neg so rang clinic thinking finally I can get going at last only to be told give it another week and if no AF do another test if neg take norhisterone to bring on AF. Grr do you know how infrequent I ovulate or that DP is able to perform, I know its neg let me start lol Anyway I have had my suspicions that the spotting could have been ovulation as had ovary twinges and boobs have been so painful, so was kind of glad of the further delay as that if af showed up around a couple of weeks later then that would confirm that it was likely ovulation and it seems that I should be in full flow by tomorrow. So this is quite exciting as I don't ovulate often and my body may have kick started again! Sorry that was rather long winded. Anyway if AF starts tomorrow properly I'll be starting the progynova on Monday, yippe we have take off and haven't actually lost any time in the delay as not doing DR!

Oops soz, good job its quiet on here at the moment as that was a huge post!


----------



## Queenie1

morning all.

pix have everything crossed that af arrives for you today. Why is it when you want af to arrive she is no where to be see. 

digby congrats on your scan

kate and dodo hope you are both keeping sane on the 2ww. 

good luck to any one who has app this week.

afm  not much going on yet pill is getting a little better have started to take it at the same time as my cereal which seems to stem the nauseaus. have had a lovely couple of days in this gorgeous weather. had a bbq yesterday and planning to have another today. spent friday with my 2year old niece which was lovely. we bought her for easter a recordable book - dh and i recorded the story and then everytime she opens the book she can hear us telling her the story, we bought the guess how much i love you book which is a fab story. when she heard the story she looked up at me and said thats you- it was so funny when she recognised our voices.
i'm off on holiday next week so will be thinking of you all 

HAPPY EASTER everyone. x


----------



## sammy75

happy easter everyone,

pix, i really hope af shows up so you can get started again, the waiting around seemed to be the hardest for me and so far the jabs are going ok, had a bit of disaster the first 2 but got the hang of it now,

queenie, where did you buy the recordable book as it is a great gift to get, that is something your niece will probably keep forever.

hi to everyone else and good luck with upcoming appts, ec, et and good luck to anyone on the 2ww.


----------



## Queenie1

i bought it in hallmark card shop in monmouth.

http://www.hallmark.co.uk/instore.php?/shop-locator

if you want to view the book have a look on the american hallmark site although in american they have a bigger range than over here.

http://www.hallmark.com/online/in-stores/storybooks/recordable-storybooks/

you can also find it on amazon

http://www.amazon.co.uk/HALLMARK-RECORDABLE-STORY-BOOK-GUESS/dp/B004IZTTL4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1303638627&sr=8-3


----------



## Dodo_1977

Happy Easter everyone!!!

Hey Kate, yeah I'm halfway through the 2ww now, how are you getting along. Hope your ok hun  
Hi PixTrix, that's great news that you can get going and that your body is playing along as it should, got everything crossed for you lovely  
Queenie that is such a lovelt gift, hope your enjoying the BBQ's and nice weather  
So glad everything went well for you Digby, hopefully you can relax a little now  
Hope the news is sinking in Kitty, here's hoping your wonderful news is keeping all our ladies on this thread going  
I'm officially on day 8 of 2ww, so half way as day 16 is test day for me. First 4 days were great but last 4 DH and I have both been so down and upset. Off to my inlaws for a week tomorrow so hopefully spending time with the family will help. 
Hope everyone else is doing well and having a wonderful bank holiday weekend!!

Love, luck and babydust to all
Dodo x x x


----------



## sammy75

Thanks for the info queenie,

Dodo, hope the week away cheers you and dp up a bit as treatment does seem to cause many emotions at any stage.


----------



## Dodo_1977

Thanks Sammy, just need a swift kick up the backside I think lol.
Have a great Easter, hope EC goes well


----------



## kara76

Pix so is af full flow? very offen drugs and ops can kick start the system

Queenie I must check out that book, sounds lovely. I hated the pill and also found it made me feel sicky too. Hope ur bbq goes well

Dodo the 2ww sucks big time so I hope it goes quick for you

Sammy and kate hope u girls are ok


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hope everyone is having a lovely Easter break. 

Pix - what a mammoth post, lol. Hope AF has arrived and you can get started asap. Hang in there hunny

Queenie - nearly there! What a fab aunty you are, that book sounds lovely, I'll be checking it out

Sammy - how's the jabs going?

Kate & Dodo - hope you are staying sane

Josie - hope you are enjoying your break and you mum is doing well

Kitty - has it sunk in yet?

Hope everyone else is good. Today been chilling in the garden with DH and furbaby enjoying the nice weather. DHEA is going fine thanks girls, baseline only a month or so away! Here's hoping next Easter will be a lot busier for everyone!

Mrs T x


----------



## Kitty71

Pix has the witch arrived yet? I hope she arrives soon and without the DR you'll be well on your way in no time.

Queenie I found that book in a charity shop a few years ago and have loved it for a long time. You can buy little nutbrown hair and his dad as cuddly toys, and I'm sure your neice would adore them too.

Dodo sorry to hear you and DH have been down. The halfway part is difficult, hang in there hun 

My mom has just gone home after visiting for the weekend and we suprised her with the news yesterday. I was quite composed and didn't cry at first, but the last time we spoke I'd been convinced it hadn't work due to the spotting and told her we had booked a consultation at CRMW. She'd bought a cheque with her to cover the consultation and some further tests but said we could keep the money anyway as hopefully we will have lots to buy. That started the tears but it was a good cry for once. It still hasn't sunk in, there are still many moments of disbelief.

Enjoy the rest of the long weekend everyone,

k xx


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks ladies AF is here and she has certainly made herself known. We took the dogs down llansteffan had a lovely couple of hours there but had to go home than as was in horrendous pain with AF and where I usually only get pain down one leg it was going down the two legs which was so painful that I vomitted. Much better now thanks to cocodamol and tramadol! 

In a tizz now though. I hate bank holidays when it comes to tx and nobody to contact! Firstly not sure if I should count today as day 1 full flow started at about 2ish today. And secondly whilst I'm clear about what Marie told me - 'start progynova on day 2 of cycle and I wouldn't need a scan' I am questioning if this is right? Is it normal when not DRing to just start taking the progynova without a baseline? Oh I am confused! Hmm do I just go ahead and start the progynova tomorrow without a scan on the basis that today is day one, despite af not starting until this afternoon?

Sorry for the me post


----------



## Kitty71

Pix I was scanned on day one and started the pills the same day, but my daily plan said start day 2 or 3?  I would class tomorrow as your day 1 anyway as it should be from the first morning of full flow and call clinic on Tuesday hun. They weren't going to scan me at all at one point so you may not need a scan. Lorraine had said I needed one but then someone else said I didn't. 

Glad she's arrived anyway


----------



## Queenie1

pix so glad to hear af has arrived, sorry to hear she is being very painful. sorry not got much advise about what to do. could you try phoning the emergency number and see if they can be of any help. also try phoning clinic and see if anyone is in to give you advice. hope you get things sorted. i would think tomorrow would be day one as you started so late in the day. 

kitty that was so nice of your mum now you will be able to buy lots of nice things for your little one.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks both counting tomorrow as day 1 does take the worry away as I can then ring clinic on day 2 and then either start tabs or go in for scan. Think I'd feel more reasured for being scanned.

Must have been lovely sharing your great news with your mum Kitty

Are you all packed Queenie? Hope you have a lovely hol


----------



## Queenie1

don't blame you for wanting a scan it would be reasuring for you. hope you have managed to have a good day today.

no not pack yet just done loads of washing. had a panic this morning. went in my drug box to get the asprin out ready to start taking and found a box of gonal f i had missed and not put in the fridge. didn't half get my self in a panic. so i posted on the phamacist thread and she said as long as it had been kept in box and in a cool place it should be fine. just hope it will be ok.


----------



## PixTrix

Aw the things we do to get us in a tizz Queenie, glad you got reasurance


----------



## kara76

Just a quickie. 
Pix tomorrow is deffo day 1 and try not to worry as this is the joy of fet, if ur lining isn't thick enough u will just take the pills for a few more days. Starting isn't as strict as with a full cycle as no eggies needed and with a fet with no down reg ur lining would start thickening anyway so the pills would be used to boost it.


----------



## PixTrix

ah thanks Kara. OMG I am going to be on my way! Will ring clinic tues morn to confirm af here.


----------



## kara76

U sure r girlie, this is it woo hoo about time


----------



## SarahJaneH

Pix, yay it's Day 1! Glad AF has arrived and you can get started but sorry she is back with such a vengeance. GOOD LUCK!!!!

Glad you had reassurance about the drugs Queenie, enjoy your hols


----------



## Queenie1

woo hoo pix glad to hear all is ok and you can start. good luck with the call tomorrow. this is the tx that is gonna give you a bfp.


----------



## jk1

Pix, good luck for your FET, how exciting!! xx

Queenie, not long for you now either....finally!! hope all is well with you xx

Looks like us old timers are all cycling around the same couple of months!! (I mean ff old timers....not age old timers!!!  )

Hi everyone, hope everyone has had a fab easter and enjoyed the sunshine......i am burnt.......again!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## sammy75

Pix, glad af turned up for you so you can get going with fet, sorry you are suffering with ht though but positive thinking that you won't have another af for 9 mnths.

Hi to everyone else today.


----------



## marieclare

Loads of luck pix


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks everyone i am having scan today. Funny how things work out i was still booked in for original scan from when i was supposed to dr so hasnt actually been any delay just got away with horrible dr!

Wow marie 29 weeks hope all is well

back with personals later


----------



## Kitty71

Super news Pix and glad you don't have to DR now. Little blue pills here you come!!   

xx


----------



## Queenie1

pix that is great news. good luck with scan today.


----------



## kara76

All the old timers are cycling, omg that means tons of chat lol

Pix yay about time too. U know where I am


----------



## jk1

kara....i know 

fingers crossed for everyone!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one to say hope your scan went well Pix x


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone today,

pix hope scan went well.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks everyone, so much. Scan went well and will officially be at the starting post when I do my clexane jab and take the progynova shortly. Starting steroids in the morning so will be rattling together with my mix of supplements! Back for my lining scan on May 10th.

Oo Kitty are they blue pills, there's only one variety of little blue pill thats been in this house before    lol oops should I admit to that!!! When you built up the doses, did you split them up in the day. Jodie said it might be an idea to, not sure what to do. How are you doing, are still floating on cloud 9

How are you getting on with stimms Sammy?

Hows the 2ww going Kate and Dodo?

How are you Mrs. T?

Hey jk its great us old timers are cycling and it will be for the final time with lovely BFP's

Oo Queenie, you'll soon be relaxing by the pool, enjoy

Kara and Sarah we must be due a big get together and mimi too

Big hi everyone else


----------



## Kitty71

Pix I split the pills as they can make you feel a bit queasy otherwise. It looks like they give you millions doesn't it but they go down really quick once you're up to 4 a day. When is your next scan?

Hope everyone is ok, especially those pupo.

Night all x


----------



## sammy75

Pix, stimms going ok so far apart from tonight where I couldn't get rid of an air bubble but dh said that coz its not being injected into a vein that it won't hurt, I have my scan tommorow to see how I'm responding so hopefully I will have some follies.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - great news you are officially on your way, not long now. I'm good thanks - baseline 4 weeks today and counting!

Sammy - good luck for scan tomorrow

Hope everyone else is good
Mrs T x


----------



## PixTrix

Okey dokey Kitty, will def do that then. Yeah does look like loads! I already had those from planning appoint, then brought home the pred and clexane that they prescribed today and put them all together with addition of supplements and made the decision that I am going to buy a special big box for them all tomorrow!!

Yeah it would have been fine Sammy. Oo good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope there's lots of follie action going on!

Thanks Mrs. T wow the 4 week countdown thats great news soon be here


----------



## kara76

Sammy good luck with ur scan, ur dh is right and a little air won't harm

Pix I always took mine together but they did make me sicky so I took them before bed

Hiya everyone else

Kitty did u get your blood test result


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone today, just a quick update re scan today, so far i have 10 follies on the right and 6 follies on the left but grace informed me that they might not be able to reach the left due to it being high so just have to wait and see until ec, has anyone else been in the same position and will they try and collect from it?.


----------



## Kitty71

Sammy my left is high too and Marie warned me they might not be able to get to it but it was fine both times. 1st TX Grace did the collection and a nurse pressed down on my left side to help. The ovaries drop as they get heavier and most of the time if they can see it to count the follies then they can get at it to retrieve the eggs. I think they just feel obliged to tell you they may have problems but I think it's rare.

I think it was Mrs T who did a feew star jumps just before collection and that helped too   

xx


----------



## sammy75

Thanks kitty, I will give the star jumps a go lol.


----------



## jo1985

was just about to suggest star jumps as heard it works x


----------



## kara76

My left ovary is also high and I've had 4 ec and each time they have reached it though couldn't collect all the eggs on number 3 cycle .if they can view it on the scan the chances r they will reach it


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sammy - great news on the scan. Yep, star jumps for you before EC !


----------



## sammy75

thanks everyone.


----------



## binkyboo

Only a quick one, pix fab news you can start!!! Kitty hope you feeling ok. AF has turned up with a vengance for me, never mind just 3wks till I see Mr G!!!!! xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey girls

sammy75 my left ovary is also high and they reached mine they got more form there than my right ovary but i will admit i did star jumps before i went to the hospital as i had a fairly early appointment but it did me good.

i'm doing good had my follow up appointment things are more clear now and i am registered for my 2nd attempt so roll on 6 months time xx


----------



## Dodo_1977

Hi everyone
Sorry I've not been able to post much but I'm at my inlaws in Ireland this week and haven't got much internet access. 

Sammy, I was told there was no.way they would get to my left ovary and they did so I hope its the same for you lovely, keeping everything crossed for you  
Amiebabes, I hope the 6 months goes by quickly for you hun, hope your doing ok and the follow up appointment helped  
Binkyboo, AF is a right so and so at times eh? 3 weeks will fly by, hope Mr G appt goes well hun  
Hey PixTrix, great news!!! how are things? If we shook you, you'd rattle hun lol, seriously hope that everything goes well and glad the scan was all good  

Well i caved yesterday and did HPT , 5 days early, 14po3dt and got a very quick BFP, so DH going out of his mind wanted a digital test so I did that and another BFP. I can't believe it, keep thinking it.must be the trigger shot still in me but I took that 16 days ago. Very scared but hoping Monday will bring the same news.

I'm   for BFPs for all of you PUPOs and of course lots of sticky vibes. 
Lots of love , luck and baby dust to all
Dodo x x


----------



## sammy75

Dodo, congrats on your bfp.

Hi to everyone else today.


----------



## jo1985

congrats dodo x


----------



## kara76

Congratulations dodo. Hope this bfp trend continues


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dodo - congrats, that's fab news x


----------



## Dodo_1977

Thank you so much for your support ladies, i'm keeping my feet on the ground at the moment as it is such an early test but I'm hoping the BFP will be repeated on Monday.
Let's hope the BFPs keep coming!!!
Dodo x x


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone hope you all ok, 

i went for second scan this morning and ec is going ahead for tues at 9.45am, so trigger on sun at 9.45pm but does it matter that i have been doing the other injections at 10pm so then this would mean that i end up doing trigger shot 15 mins before the last jabs of menopur and suprecur.


----------



## kara76

If u have to do the menopur and suprecur on that day I would bring that forward a few hours and trigger when they said


----------



## sammy75

Hi kara, I thought I had to do the injections at the same time every evening so if I do them earlier I thought it might cause things to go wrong but I will do them earlier if it won't make a difference, thanks for your help.


----------



## kara76

Roughy the same time but a couple of hours will make no different and its ur last jabs and certainly won't effect any growth now. If u prefer to seek professional advice u could call the emergency number but I have never know anyone do their suprecur and menopur after the trigger! 
The trigger is used to mature the eggs and induced ovulation, the menopur as u know stimmulates and the suprecur supresses ovulation hence why these should be taken before and not after the trigger.
I would move these forward to 8ish, or move them forward an hour a night if u want to make a slower change to the timings...-f that makes sense


----------



## sammy75

thanks kara, it does make sense to do the other injections before the trigger so thanks again for your advice.


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Sammy Kara has given you great advice and is exactly what I was told by the nurses when I triggered on one of cycles. You def need to do them at an earlier time at least a couple of hours before you trigger and it won't be a problem at all. You def don't want to be doing them around the same time

Well 4 days in and so far so good! I hadn't realised how much supplements etc I had started popping between them and the prescribed meds its hard to fit them all in in a day lol My clexane injection left a whopper of a bruise the night before last at the mo about the size of an apple, a lovely deep purple and seems to be still growing as there is a blue ring extending around it thats getting bigger lol Oh well to be expected with heparin type jabs, hopefully no more like that tho!

Be back shortly with personals after a good read.


----------



## kara76

Your welsome sammy and hope ec goes well

Pix if u make sure the air bubble goes in last this will help reduce any bruising as its seals the drug in. Ur pill popping and jabbing. Ur one busy girl lol. U still popping down a week tomorrow? No pressure and if not do u want to meet one the monday or tuesday?


----------



## PixTrix

brill thanks Kara, will do that, don't want to run out of jabbing space going to be doing these for many months to come fingers crossed! I'm still hoping to pop down please be really lovely just waiting to hear from p if he's got to pick his mother up for hospital visiting but will let you know asap and if can't make it the mon would be fab got lining scan on the tues OMG  week after next might be bringing embies home yikes, such a long time coming!


----------



## PixTrix

oo wow congrats dodo great news


----------



## kara76

Cool hun , if monday we will have our own celebration. 
U sure will be jabbing clexane for many many months.


----------



## PixTrix

brill will look forward to seeing you which ever day. :O)


----------



## Digby

Wonderful news Dodo!    

Keep the BFPs coming girls!

Will be stalking just to see how you're all doing. Best of luck and   to everyone.

D
xxx


----------



## kara76

Sammy good luck with ur trigger and I hope tuesday goes well and they collect a good crop

How is everryone !


----------



## sammy75

Thanks kara, will let you all know how it goes.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck with trigger shot Sammy and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow ready for Tues


----------



## Dodo_1977

Thanks to everyone for the congrats messages, I really do appreciate the support. IT'S is tomorrow but I did another POAS yesterday and it was a BFP again so I'm hoping its all ok. 

Sorry for the lack of personals but I'm still away and on my phone.
Good luck to our testers, sticky vibes for our PUPOs and baby dust to everyone

Dodo x x


----------



## PixTrix

looking good then dodo, brilliant news.

Hope trigger went well Sammy and you have a great lay lol

Been having a hectic few days which means that I don't really think about the upcoming FET, just pop pills and jab when supposed to so its all really relaxed really! Had my friends DS overnight thurs night, so that was great fun. He is such a delight. DP's father is still in hospital with no signs of coming home so DP's DD has come down for an overnighter and suprised her grandad with a visit today and it was so lovely to see a smile back on his face. Quite an experience tonight mind going out for a meal with DP's ex-wife and her husband who had brought her down and thankfully staying in the travelodge!!!! Good job we get on well!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congrats Dodo, great news!

Good luck tomorrow Sammy

Pix, hope the pill popping is going well. Sorry to hear DP's dad can't come home. What a lovely surprise for his granddaughter to cheer him up. You did well at the meal with the ex girl, must be so much easier when you can get on ok. Keeping everything crossed for you. Defo up for Carmarthen get together, maybe next week if you're free?

Hello and good luck to all x


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone and thanks for all your well wishes, trigger went fine and i'm looking forward to not have to do any more injections lol, i'm just   that everything goes ok tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck for tomorrow Sammy, keep us posted x

Good to hear pills and jabs are going well Pix, maybe it's a good thing you are too busy to think about it. Well done on lunch with the ex, most people wouldn't be able to manage that.

Dodo hope it's sinking in now, you'll be on the wait for your scan now

Queenie how are you, nearly there

Hope everyone else is good and enjoyed the bank holiday


----------



## Dodo_1977

Hi everyone

Good luck Sammy, hope it all goes well today, we'll be thinking of you  
Glad to hear things are going well PixTrix, sorry to hear about DH's dad, but so lovely to get a visit from his grandaughter, hopefully that's given him a boost.
Thanks again for all your lovely messages and support!!! I did another POAS yesterday as it was OTD so i think its sinking in finally. I know how blessed I am and my heart goes out to those with BFN's.
Hope everyone is doing well and had another great Bank Holiday weekend!! 
Love, luck and babydust to all!! I
 x x x


----------



## sammy75

just a quick update, ec went well and i got 13 eggs so 7 for me and 6 for my recipient, so now just got to wait till tommorow to see if any fertilize.

hope everyone is doing ok today.


----------



## Digby

Wow excellent Sammy! Wow what a crop! And I bet your recipient will be chuffed too, what a great thing to do.  

Everything crossed for the call tomorrow.  

D
xxx


----------



## kara76

Pix diinner with the ex wife just proves what a good person u are. Hope all is well

Sammy well done u, u and ur recepitant must be chuffed


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sammy, wow you did brilliantly. Good luck for the call tomorrow

Dodo - glad the news is sinking in, hope you enjoy

Afm start the tablets tomorrow, baseline should be three weeks today all being well. Only problem is I still have this water infection - now on third lot of antibiotics. Anyone know if this is gonna delay my cycle as I can't seem to shift it ?


----------



## kara76

Mrs t 3 weeks is loads of time. Get drinking cranberry juice and bi carb of sode in water alongside the anti bs and it will be fine.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Kara, how much bicarb?


----------



## kara76

Teaspoon in say half a pint. It really does work


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks hun, will try tomorrow x


----------



## binkyboo

Hey all, just a quick one to say hi.
Congratulations dodo, sammy good luck for the call.
Just wanted to let you all know I am still around but not posting loads as trying to take a bit of time out!!, until the 19th anyway!!

Lots of love all xxx


----------



## kara76

Hiya blinky

Mrs t do it 3 times tomorrow, morning lunch and tea and get some cranberry juice too and have a few glasses. 
I have been on antibotics and stimmimg before and a lot of top london clinics routinely give anti bs after ec so just proves the pills are to problem but best to do everything poss to get rid of the uti


----------



## PixTrix

well done Sam, that is great news. Good luck for the morning.

Glad OTD brought another BFP dodo, congratulations.

Pill popping going good thanks Sarah. Next week sounds great. Not sure when transfer will be. I have got a scan on tues so guessing it could be towards the end of next week, so inbetween then sometime would be great.

Aw Mrs. T sorry you've still got that nasty UTI. Like Kara says 3 weeks is plenty of time to get rid of it, especially with the soda remedy. Drink, drink, drink! Maybe the antibiotics could have other benefits too, I'm sure I've read somewhere about some being put on antibiotics before an IVF cycle! With it lingering so long I wonder if it could be a side effect of the DHEA? Yay 3 weeks until baseline.

Sometimes it good to have a little time out binky

Aw thanks Kara, that is a lovely thing to say   

Another hectic day for me today! Took the dogs for a nice stroll this am, acu at 1pm, then down to carm for hosp visiting, then gym, swimming and spa, went to parents on way home and then went to agility! Similar day tomorrow but no acu and zumba instead of agility!!


----------



## PixTrix

Oops soz, meant to ask how you are Kitty?


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone, got the call and we have 5 embies and transfer will be fri.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Brilliant news Sammy, you must be thrilled

Afm had a rough night with D&V. So been at home feeling very sorry for myself today!


----------



## sammy75

mrs t, i hope it clears up quickly for you ready for you to start.


----------



## kara76

Sammy that's wonderful news. Well done you

How is everyone?

Mrs t hope u get well soon, how's the uti

Pix and queenie I am so egging u girl along


----------



## PixTrix

Yay fantastic new Sammy, well done. Good luck for friday and remember to take a pic of your embies.

Aw Mrs. T thats all you need now hope you are feeling better tonight

Thanks Kara, will soon have an extra playmate for Tyler!!

I'm feeling really rough tonight. I think I'm coming out in sympathy with you Mrs. T. I got home from the gym and swimming today and had terrible stomach cramps and had to rush to the loo. Thought it may have been IBS related and it settled down, so went to zumba , but since been home have felt really yuck and ouch, no vomiting, just the other end lol Also got a banging headache and really shivery, so hoping its going to pass by tomorrow. Also finding it difficult to keep my fluid intake up because everything I drink feels like hot knives going down! Hoping that steroids or aspirin haven't irritated my stomach lining.


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone today, hope you all doing ok, 

pix, mrs t hope you are feeling better as going through treatment is bad enough without suffering with tummy trouble aswell.

thanks to everyone for you support and i hope we will see some lovely bfp's from us over the coming months.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Well done Sammy, good luck for Friday!

Pix, sorry you are feeling rough, hope you feel better soon. 

Mrs T, hope you are better soon too


----------



## kara76

Quickie from me

Pix I always without fail felt rough on the hrt so its very likely that. U could try popping all the pills at night in one hit so most of the horrid feelings will be when u sleep


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks girls, feeling much better today. Wasn't able to stomach the cranberry juice or the bicarb until today and they are not easy to stomach when you feel queasy! Drinking loads of water too.

Pix - sorry to hear you are feeling poorly too, hope you are feeling better today

Kara - hope you are having a wonderful day


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, can I join you Mrs T and everyone else on this thread. Not cycling with CRMW this time as we finally got our first free NHS cycle through and had treatment planning apt at IVF wales today. It seems its all systems go, we are doing short protocol for a change, so as long as AF is on time, my baseline will be May 20th and start meds May 21st. They have decided to try everything now, upped menopur from 225 to 375, hoping to get more eggs (have had 8/9 on last two cycles) and have a chance to freeze them if needed, and having prednisilone, gestone and baby aspirin as well as assisted hatching. Because of my age and as its our third full cycle they said we have nothing to lose and as its all on the NHS this time they said have it all!!


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone, 

Welcome dizzywizzy

MrsT, Pix hope you are feeling better.

Great news on the embies Sammy and good luck for tomorrow

Congratulations Dodo. Fab news.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Not entirely sure where everyone is at the moment though.

AFM, we had our follow up with Mr G today.  Turn out that we failed to fertilise due to having sticky eggs.  Mr G has reccomended that I have ovarian drilling via laparoscopy and check for and treat endometriosis at the same time. DH has also been reffered to the urologist to see if he can have the valve fixed to reverse the retrograde ejaculation or the posibility of surgical removal.  Waiting time for the lap is 6/8 months.
This fertility business is certainly one long waiting game. 
So that's where we are at the moment. It's great that Mr G is willing to try everything for us before we go on to try a private cycle.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good to see you dizzy, hope AF is on time for you. I'm due to start stimming on the 24th so it'll be great to have you as a cycle buddy

Helen - great that you've got some answers and a plan before the next attempt. It sure is a tough waiting game, hope you feel reassured that time is on your side 

Mrs T x


----------



## Swans72

Hi Ladies,

I've been keeping an eye on you all but haven't posted much I just like being nosey  

Mrs T and Pix hope you're feeling better soon lots of   to you 

Dodo - that's fantastic news well done you.

Dizzywizzy - Hi glad to see that things are moving positively for you.

Sammy - Good luck for today (a bit late I know - sorry)

Jo - hope all the wedding plans are coming along nicely for you

Hope everyone else is keeping well.

AFM i've just had a telephone call from Jodie offering me an appointment for next week (panic has now set in - I can't stop shaking as I didn't think it would come around this quickly given my conversation with them about a month ago.  Anyway, I've got to go for my treatment planning appointment next Tuesday afternoon.  She asked me where I was in my cycle and when I told her that I was due again on the 17th she said that would give us plenty of time to plan so all being well on Tuesday it may well be that I'll be cycling with a few of you this month.  Now panic really has set in.

Take care all and have a good weekend xx


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone, just a quick update, I have 1 top grade embie onboard and 3 in the freezer I did want 2 but grace said no due to the quality of the embryos and the risks of twins.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Swans - that's great news. Look forward to you being a cycle buddy

Sammy - congrats on being PUPO. Wishing you loads of luck for the 2ww

In work today but feeling totally drained, thank crunchie it's Friday! x


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls,

We found out today that I have had a missed misscarriage and we are both very sad right now. I kind of knew all was not right and in a way I am glad it has now been confirmed because the uncertainty was crippling. I've got to stop meds now and hopefully because it's early days things will happen naturally without the need for medical management. I still have to have some blood tests and a scan after the bleed and that's going to be hard but they have to rule out an ectopic.

We've run away to Tenby for a few days to lick our wounds and will hopefully start to feel better soon and we are going to see Marilyn the counsellor when we get back because I think we need a bit more help to get through it this time. 

We did get a bit further this time and at least had implantation so we can take that as a good thing, and Marie said we can try again in 2 months time.

Anyway I might not be around much but I'll check in on you all. 

Sammy congrats at being Pupo       

Pix thanks for the pm hun and good luck, I still think FETs are good even though mine didn't work out and I've got everything crossed for you.


Kitty xxxxx


----------



## sammy75

kitty, so sorry, take care of each other, don't know what else to say.


----------



## sun dancer

Aww kitty im so so sorry its so hard just look after each other and try and enjoy a little of ur time away thinking of u both x x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - so sorry to hear your sad news. Sending you big hugs. I'm glad that you're looking for the positives and getting away with DP is a great idea. Take care and look after each other. x


----------



## PixTrix

kitty    so, so sorry.


----------



## kara76

Sammy congratulations on being pupo

Kitty I am so sorry and have sent u a pm. I'm here if u need me as you know


----------



## PixTrix

Sounds like you have got a beauty on board Sammy, congrats on being PUPO and here's to a reasonable sane 2ww!

Well I've had a horrid few days GP said prob gastroenteriritis, still getting horrible cramps and rushing to loo but think, or hope that its passing. Just really worried now that the progynova is not being absorbed due to this, which wouldn't worry me if I had DR to prevent ovulation which would maybe just mean a little longer on the progynova to build up a lining. I know I have very irregular cycles and ovulation normally but have tonight have had the same ovary pain that I got last month when thought could have been ovulation, which prob was, as AF turned up a couple of weeks later. So going to have a horrid weekend now waiting for tues scan which will hopefully show all is well, but scared stiff they are going to tell me that I have ovulated and that I have to abandon. Also scared of having transfer with nasty bugs in my tummy. So lacking PMA at the mo! Also got the sad news that a tumour has been found on my younger brothers spine.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Kitty I am so sorry    

Pix, big hugs to you hun. I hope all will be ok for FET next week. Sorry to hear about your brother


----------



## helen_26

Sending hugs your way Kitty.

Pix, hugs to you too. Hope you feel better and good luck for your scan on tuesday

Sammy - Congratulations on being PUPO. 

Swans - Yay!! Good luck for cycling hun

Hope everyone is doing ok

Has anyone had ovarian drilling (horrible term!)? How long does recovery take? Just wondering if I will need to take much time off work. Thanks


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all

Pix I hope that you are feeling better and that your bug has gone. I hope that your PMA returns soon    . You really have had a horrid few days. I am so sorry to hear the news about your brother, it must have been a terrible shock for you all. I hope that you still are ok for FET and that it all goes smoothly for you   

Mrs T - hope you doing ok   

Queenie - hows life treating you? When do you start tx? I hope that it is soon and that this is a good tx for you   . Hope DH is doing ok too.

Good luck to all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - you poor thing. Hope I didn't send yu my bug through cyberspace! If it's any consollation I'm still poorly with it too. Only had sickness for one night but still got the upset stomach. Like you I've been stressing that I'm not absorbing my antibiotics or my norethisterone. Why doesn't anything go to plan eh? I'm so sorry to hear about your brother, that's awful news. Thinking of you, sending you huge hugs and praying your scan goes well xxx

Helen - sorry I can't answer your question, I'm sure someone will be along to help

Queenie - hope you are ok and you're counting down the days

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## Queenie1

kitty so sorry  

dodo congrats  

sammy congrats on being pupo

pix just read back sorry to hear your not feeling well hope it doesn't affect your tx. try and keep positive  also sorry to hear that dp dad is still not well. well done you on having a meal out with ex wife. that must take some doing. sorry to hear about your brother what a worrying time for you. sending lots of       

mrs t hope your feeling better.

hi everyone hope you are all well.

afm. got home at 5am from spain. we have had a lovely time some lovely weather and not ( had a thunderstorm and lightening one morining) dh and i have ate loads so will have to get back to zumba on tuesday to lose some weight. have been popping my supplements and the pill. not long to go now for tx can't wait a little nervous but keeping positive.


----------



## kara76

Pix so very sorry to hear the news about your bro. 
I know your worried about your fet but I'm sure come tuesday all will be ok and ovulation is super unlikely I would say but try and go with the flow which I know is hard sweetie


----------



## PixTrix

thanks so much everyone....

Helen, don't really know anything about ovarian drilling other than it can be beneficial for pcos. Mr. G is fab and its great that he is going to give you a good MOT before going any further. Its likely that the wait will be closer to the 8 months, but get yourself on the cancelation list and you never know, you might have a pleasant surprise. It is a wait worth waiting and I am so glad that I had my lap before going ahead with anymore tx. Whether or not it will result in a BFP for me I am yet to see, but already feel that I have benefited from the lap because he freed up the ovary that was not accessible on my first EC, but was after the lap. 

All being well will look forward to seeing you and the boys Sarah

Lovely to see you over here Sugar. How are you feeling? When is your next scan?

No more bugs through cyberspace please Mrs. T lol Hope it is passing with you now, not whats needed on the approach to tx. Antibiotics are terrible for stomach upsets too. Any signs of the UTI passing? I hope so.

Yay lovely to see you back Queenie, glad you had a lovely holiday, just the right thing before your tx. I have got everything crossed for you, only natural that you are nervous, but keep up that positivity

What am I like Kara, a right worry head at the mo lol the ovulation scare moment has passed and now I'm on to the am I going to just cancel if I have still got these cramps next week! Not sure what is going on, its not showing any signs of going and not convinced that its a bug. The only way I can describe it is like the severe IBS type symptoms I used to get with endo. Just a too strange a pattern to be a bug. Maybe the HRT has flared the endo. Oh well just going to get myself to tuesday and have the scan and take it from there. Maybe if still cramping up so much I could ask for a womb relaxant.

thanks again everyone, baby dust to all


----------



## kara76

Helen I believe a week or so and you should be fine yet I suggest 2 weeks off to chill

Pix you taking suprecur now?

Queenie how was hol? Thanks for tylers card

Mrs t I hope those nasty bugs go soon


----------



## PixTrix

Hia Kara, no I didn't DR in the end so no suprecur. Roll on tuesdays scan.

Soz no personals tonight, thinking of you all, but I am emotionally worn out. Not going to go into much detail as want to keep spirits up on the thread but its not good news for my brother and we are so very sad as a family and DP's father is no longer getting out of hosp as planned. So plenty to keep my mind off tx!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Pix, big big     , praying that you will have some good news to celebrate soon which will help withthe difficult times you and your family are facing. Hope to see you soon xxx

Glad you had a good holiday Queenie, hope you are nicely rested before tx - good luck   

Hi Sugar, wishing you all the best for this tx, will look out for news on the other thread, have everything crossed for you.

Congrats on being pupo Sammy

Hope you are ok Mrs T

Helen, sounds like it will be well worth the wait for your op with Mr G, hope it goes by quick hun.

Thinking of you Kitty x

Hi to everyone


----------



## Swans72

Sammy - Congratulations on being PUPO    

Pix so sorry to hear about your brother and dp's father.  Sending you big  .  I really hope that things go well for you with regards to the FET you've had your fair share of bad luck now hun it's got to turn the corner for you x

Kitty sorry to hear you've miscarried big   to you as well 

I really thought part 14 was going to be a good thread but things seem to be going downhill now!!!

Mrs T hope you're feeling better and enjoyed your PJ day  

Helen - thanks.  You're right ovarian drilling it must have been a man who came up with that name  

Hope everyone else if ok x


----------



## Swans72

Hi sorry one more from me.  I've got my brazil nuts at the ready but i'm confused on the pineapple juice and pomegranate juice which one or both?  I'm probably jumping the gun here as I haven't been to my appt yet and may not be cycling straightaway but I so like to be prepared


----------



## kara76

Pix I've pm uou hun

I went for the pomergrantat juice and 6 brazil nuts a day and hate the damn things now lol


----------



## Swans72

Thanks Kara - I love Brazil nuts (especially the chocolate variety  ) but i've been good and just bought the natural ones!


----------



## sammy75

pix,  sorry to hear your sad news, take care and i hope you feel well enough and scan goes ok for you fet to go ahead.

hi to everyone else today and hope all is well with you all.

afm, don't feel any different atm so hoping my embie is still growing in there and re the juice i have been drinking the pomegrante and eating the brazil nuts also.


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, 

Kitty, big big hugs for you         , I cant say anything that will make you feel better but wanted to send my love.   

Pix good luck for your scan on Tuesday, hope your brother is doing ok hun. I didnt realise until reading one of your posts that MR G did a lap for you after not being able to reach your ovary in EC, hopefully he will be able to sort mine out!!!!!

Sammy congrats on being pupo

Swans, good luck for the madness again!!!!!!!!   

Mrs T hope you are feeling better.

Quennie, hope you enjoyed your holiday!!

Sorry if I missed anyone, Kara, Jo Jo, JO1985, Thunderstx hope you all ok.

AFM I have had a manic weekend as it was my birthday yesterday and celebrated it sat and Sun!!!!, I got very spoilt and had a lovely day!

We have now booked out holiday and we are off to Turkey in July for 11 days and cant wait!!

Appt with Mr G is next week, so hopefully he will give me good news.

Baby dust all


----------



## Queenie1

kitty hope you are coping  

pix good luck for scan tomorrow , so sorry to hear about your brother and dp dad. hope things improve for you.   keep positive this tx is gonna work cos we are going to have a bfp together. 

binkyboo belated happy birthday. holiday sounds lovely 

swans i'm on pomegrante juice and brazil nuts 

hi to everyone


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - I'm so sorry to hear your news, you poor thing you really are going through it. Sending you massive hugs and praying your scan goes well tomorrow. I think you're due a bit of good luck x

Queenie - hope you are relaxed after your hol and ready for next week! Hope the hol was good for DH too - how is he doing?

Binky - belated happy birthday. Hol sounds fab, not at all jealous, lol

Sammy - hope you are keeping sane!

Hi Sarah

Hi Kara - loving the new ticker!

Hi to everyone else. Thanks to all for your best wishes

Afm haven't been ill since Saturday (yay!) and think the uti is wearing off. Taking tonic and manuka honey now too in the hope to pick myself up ready for baseline two week tomorrow - yikes!

Mrs T x


----------



## jo1985

hiya ladies i had busy wk been cornwall then came home and been to blackpool for hen wk end fab fragile tho after it lol so sorry vto hear your sad news pix and kitty hope your ok , hi u everyone else i need to read back a bit , x weddin plan r comin along bridesmaide dresses came yest suits and my dress and done x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Pix best of luck for your scan tomorrow, hope it is good news for you. Hope things at home are not too stressful for you   
Queenie - not long till your baseline, bet you are getting excited. Glad you had a good holiday
Sarah thanks for the wishes, I am just taking it day by day and scan by scan. Hoping to get to EC on friday. Got a few follies of decent size (taken 14 days to get to this stage though) so they have 2 more days to shape up   

Hi everyone else, I am a bit of a gate crasher here as I am having my final cycle with CRMW so post there but had my previous cycles at Ivfwales so posted here for a long time. Just popping by to see some old maties 

  to all who are cycling


----------



## PixTrix

thanks so much everyone, your support means the world.

Woohoo Queenie, nearly at the end of the pill. Oo so excited for you to get started and yes we shall be both having our BFP's   

Hi Swans, the idea behind pineapple juice is for the selenium content, the same reason as the nuts, so good for implantation. I am taking selenium supplements. Pomegranate juice is a wonderful antioxidant and has so many benefits, good for blood flow too. I drink the pom wonderful juice so much more pure than other pomegranate juices. Is expensive though, but on offer in tesco at the mo - 2 for £5

Hope your embie is snuggling in tight Sammy   

Wow 2 weeks until baseline Mrs. T glad you are feeling better

Sounds like you are well organised for your wedding Jo

Good luck for ec Sugar. Keep an eye on you on the crmw thread but lovely to see you here with all your old maties

afm will be glad to get tomorrows scan out of the way and discuss my concerns. Still getting horrid cramps and am almost certain its IBS related


----------



## sugar-fairy

Good luck today Pix    Will be waiting to hear your news later


----------



## kara76

I am watching and reading and wanted to wish pix loads and loads of luck today


----------



## Swans72

Hi girls, thanks for all your advice on the Juice - i'm off to Tesco's to get my bargain juice thanks Pix and good luck for today.

Jo - glad to hear everything's coming together for the wedding

Binky - you're right madness it certainly is.  I promised myself that on the next go I wouldn't be doing any research, working out dates etc and what am I doing already and haven't even been to planning yet   Hope all goes well with your appointment next week and it's lovely that you've booked a holiday (i'm so jealous lol) Happy belated birthday.

Mrs T fingers crossed now you're on the road to recovery and 2 weeks will be here in no time (not that i'm trying to panic you!)

Hi to everyone else and take care xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - hope it went well x

Jo - glad wedding plans are coming along

Swans - you sound like me. I'll admit I've worked out my due date already! PMA or madness - you decide!

Hey Kara, hope you are feeling better x


----------



## PixTrix

Binky big apologies I thought I had replied to you yest. Mr. G sure is the man to free up your ovary if he can. Good luck with your appoint he is really lovely

How is everyone today? Thinking of you all

Scan went well for me triple lining and ovaries quiet. Just a little disappointed and shocked when they phoned to say that transfer will be either monday or wednesday next week, it should have been this week, but guess they must have a busy week with collections and fresh transfers. Another factor in the delay could be that they need to be able to get the day 5's out to thaw if the day 3's don't survive so suppose if they got the day 3's out for trans fri and they didn't survive then it would be the weekend so suppose it makes sense to go with the beginning of the week.

Here's my bad luck of the day to add to everything else lol on the way back from agility tonight the car has decided to start conking on us!! Hardly any power and the engine light has come on. DP's father is our wonderful mechanic but still in hosp so will have to find someone tomorrow, oh the joys! But hey ho I reckon the bad luck must be running out in time for my BFP and on an extra positive note for the first time in a week I have had no cramps after eating. Could be down to changing what I'm eating or the fact that I had acu for my bowel!

Hugs to allx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - fantastic news on the scan and glad you are feeling better.  My theory is that all your bad luck is outside tx so you'll have all the good luck for tx! Sorry to hear about the car, hope it's not too pricey a job. Hope you can relax a bit more now ready for next week x


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Mrs. T How are you tonight? I love the last countdowns to tx and thats where you are. There going to be a good bunch of us with BFP's soon. Yay that a good theory, I like it. By the way I'm guilty of the due date calculator too!! Based on original dates it was DP's DD's birthday, she'd love that! It will have changed now.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Pix - I'm ok thanks. I'm on chicken and White rice diet to keep my stomach steady - not very inspiring but it's doing the job. Ooh I know, it'll be here before I know it. I like your theory better - lots of BPFs coming soon. You sound a bit more upbeat, I like it. You've been through so much you deserve a break x


----------



## PixTrix

Good planning on the chicken and white rice. I had chicken today and so much better for it. Thanks Mrs. T. I feel somewhat lighter and chirpy this evening. I can't control what is going on around me, but I can control trying to destress and prepare myself for next week and I've allowed myself to do that tonight by telling myself that my brother is in good hands and has got so many people around him, so I need to be a little selfish for the sake of tx.


----------



## kara76

Pix just txt u about your car and u know I'm please your lining is lookinga ll good.

Mrs t I read you diet was chicken and white wine! I must be going mad. I'm kinda better and think its all nasty af related now!


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara. You alco chicken and white wine! Hmm was thinking 'bug' could have been af related for you. Wondering if endo / adhesions near bowel or something. Hope you can get it sorted


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - you are more than entitled to be a bit selfish for the next few weeks and you're right, there's nothing you can do to help your brother so you have to concentrate on what you can do. Perfect attitude, no butt kicking required!

Kara - lol at the White wine! Glad your feeling better. What is GP doing about it?


----------



## PixTrix

Aw thanks Mrs. T ) and glad no more butt kicking, not with starting gestone on sat lol


----------



## kara76

The gp has done some blood tests to rule out infection but she wasn't too helpful!! My af s are being very odd and seem to follow no set pattern and passing clear fluid which is odd. Sorry tmi


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - oh yeah! Defo no butt kicking when your on Gestone

Kara - you need to treat this like you would if Tyler was poorly. Push for whatever you need to get yourself better. You deserve it so make sure you take care of you as well as your princess. Lecture over, lol. Maybe you need the butt kicking! x


----------



## kara76

Butt kicking taken lol phew that makes a change doesn't it. If bloods clear I shall see diff gp maybe a man lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yes it makes a change, I can be Kara to you lol! Seriously though hun you deserve not to suffer x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Pix glad the scan went well. Got everything crossed for the thaw. Looks like we could have et around the same time. We both taking our time. Hope you get your car sorted, sometimes it feels like it's never ending. Hope things with everyone else are getting better, or not getting worse. 

Mrs t I started getting excited when I thought you were talking about wine. Hope you doing ok

Kara hope af behaves. Why can't our bodies just give us a break sometimes. I agree with the others, get yourself checked out. No point living with problems. Just keep looking till you find someone who will help xx


----------



## josiejo

Hello everyone, 

Not sure what stage everyone is at but I will have a go at personals

Kitty, I am so so sorry to hear your news. I hope you are having some lovely 'me' time spoiling yourself. Take care.

Pix, so glad your scan went well and that you are feeling better. Sorry about everything else that is going on with you and your family, you sure are getting tested to the max. I am more than sure that your BFP is about to come and everything else will start getting better.

Mrs T glad you are feeling better too, you won't want to look at chicken and white rice when you are 100% better.

Kara, kick some butt in at the GP surgery, you know when something isnt right.

Queenie, how are you after your holiday?

Binky, glad you had a great birthday. Good luck for your appointment.

Jo, glad the wedding plans are going well. It is all so expensive but great fun. When is the big day?

Swan, Sugar, Sammy, Thunderstix and anyone else I have forgotten, hope you are all doing well.

AFM not been about as trying to get all my course work finished as my course finishes in 2 weeks. I didn't realise just how much I had to do but it will teach me to leave things to the last minute.
I recieved an email from my best friend back in Scotland on Monday night telling me she is pregnant with no.3. I have to say she is an amazing friend, the way she told me was so thoughtful and understanding to how I am feeling at the minute. She hasn't even told her parents yet, she was so worried about us. As you all know it does hurt like mad even when you are happy for them but I will get through it. The hardest thing is, she is 15/16 weeks which is where woule be had the last cycle worked.
My mum is finally having her surgery next week, they are taking her in the evening before and she is first on the list. Just hope it does go ahead this time as I don't think any of us could cope with the upset of it being delayed further. She has been told she is high risk for surgery but if the cancer is left untreated she will have 12mths max.
To top is all off both dh parents are unwell, both have been in hospital in the last 2 weeks. Thankfully both home and getting better though mother in law is facing some surgery for a hernia and gallbladder. 
On a positive note, I have flight booked to go up to Scotland so I can see my niece in We will Rock You at her school. I am then going to spend some time with my friends before flying back with my niece. She is staying with us for 2weeks and I really can't wait. Also one of my old college friends has just moved to Cardiff and we had a fantastic catch lunch on sunday, can't wait until the next time.
I am feeling slightly jealous of you all cycling at the minute but I am sure August will be here before we know it.


----------



## kate1927

Hi girls we are finally back online hope you are all coping well what ever stage you are at i wish you all love and    to you all xx

Well it was a BFN for us we are really sad its kinda still sinking in just bloody hurts soooo much  we know its gonna take time to heal so we are now just concentrating on us need to step off this rollercoster now and start living again i ll keep in touch and i wish you all the best   I just want to say thankyou for all of the support you have given me through this journey you are all very special much love kate xxxx


----------



## Swans72

Hi all,

Pix so glad your scan went well yesterday and i'm   that all goes well next week.  There's nothing wrong with being selfish now and again hun and after all you've been through you deserve to only think about yourself   

Mrs T I'm so glad I'm not the only one  

Kara hope you feel better soon, you know you're own body much better than any doctor so push all the way x

Josiejo - Firstly, hope all goes well with your mum and sending you big   and hope your inlaws have a speedy recovery. Have a fab time with your niece and take care.  Also nice to know you've got caring, thoughtful friends and you'll have your BFP in no time  

Mrs T - i'm so glad it's not just me  

AFM I had my planning appointment yesterday and we were all set to go for baseline next Tuesday when the question of my smear arose.  Unfortunately it was 4 weeks out of date - arghhhh.  So my treatment has been postponed to June where my baseline is booked for the 13th providing my body behaves and AF is on time which she always is but you watch she'll through a spanner in the works!  Anyway been for my smear this morning so will have the results back in time for my baseline.  I now have to order more DHEA as I'll have run out by the end of this month which would have been perfect if I was having treatment now!  Never mind it could be an omen   that it's been delayed.

Hope everyone else is keeping well.  Take care all xx


----------



## Swans72

Kate - I've just read your post i'm so sorry hun, sending you big   there's nothing I can say that will make it any easier for you although I wish I could.  Make sure you take some time to completely spoil yourself hun.  Take care xx


----------



## jo1985

kate sorry about ur bfn big hugs and hope u can move on from it and plan forwards

pix glad scanw ent well soz bout everything else going on in life

josiejo wedding is 31-3-12 whoop cant wait x

hiya to everyione else still waiting for second go but actually in no rush atm now silly as it sounds as i want to get going im really enjoying work and everything atm


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kate - so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you at this tough time

Swans - sorry to gear you've been postponed but you're right to get the smear sorted first. I was on the same boat but had only just started the dhea so I had time to get it organised. June will be here before you know it

Josie - great to hear from you. You are spot on - I am already sick of bland chicken and rice! Glad you sound well and your course has been keeping you busy. I'll be thinking of you and your mum next week - hope it goes well for her. August will be here before you know it Hun, hang in there and enjoy all the things you deprive yourself of during tx time. x

Jo - good that you are relaxed about waiting. That means it'll probably come sooner than you expect!


----------



## kara76

Josie hugs and I hope your mums surgery goes well

Kate sorry for ur bfn

Hiya everyone


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone,
kate  sorry you had a bfn, take of yourself and dh.

josie, hope everything goes well for your mum,

pix, glad scan went well,

well i'm lost with everyone else already so that was a bad attempt at personals from me.

so hope everyone else is ok,

as for me i have been crying and don't feel positive at all and i thought the wait for treatment to start was bad well this feels like mental torture, i'm only 5dp3dt and still got 11 days before test date why do they make us wait so long as going by a normal 28 day cycle my next period would be due 17th may but otd not until 22nd.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh Sammy it's normal to be emotional. They don't call it rollercoaster for nothing. I know the 2ww is torture, I'm still waiting for the time machine! As for the OTD you can't go off your normal period because of treatment - but 16 days is a long time and that's why so many people crack and test early. Big hugs x

Hi Kara - hope you are feeling better today x


----------



## PixTrix

So sorry Kate    take good care of you

yay sugar, I will look forward to sharing the 2ww madness with you Sugar


Yay Queenie tx time is almost here for you. Hope af plays ball for you. Good luck for baseline and time will fly for you on the anatgonist.

Josie, your having quite a time of it with your family too, big hugs. Good luck with getting your course work finished. I've got a big assessment due in on June 8th and an exam on the 15th so can sympathise with you! I will pray that your mums op goes ahead as planned and all is well. Sounds like you have a fab bond with your niece

June will soon be here Swans, use the extra time to have some fun!

Its good your enjoying life at the mo as tx can take over your life and waiting can be horrid but so important to keep life going

Are you still on the chicken and rice Mrs T

Ha ha Kara you got a butt kicking lol hope you are feeling better today looking forward to seeing you

Aw Sammy, the 2ww really is the worst part. As Mrs. T says 16 days is a long time, but should ensure that you don't get a false result. Your normal cycle will have gone out the window now, as IVF overrides it. Keeping everything crossed for you

thanks everyone your fab as usual. Think I may have spoke too soon about the cramps and runs! Back with a vengeance today. So as we are without the car, I walked the couple or so miles to the docs to see if I could get something that would be safe to use during tx to try and control it. Waste of time really he gave me something similar to immodium and rang clinic and they're not happy for me to take it anyway. Really wanted something for IBS as I'm convinced thats what it is, as an hour after eating the cramps are there. Everyone still seems to think its going to miraculously disappear by next week, I don't see how after having it for a week. Oh well maybe I can ask for something like buscopan at transfer, if that is safe to use. I'm sure the hrt hasn't been very good for my endo which could have flared the IBS symptoms. Just want it gone for my precious embies. Ok yet another moan over, smiley face back lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - you're not supposed to laugh at someone elses butt kicking, lol. You poor thing, perhaps you should try the chicken and White rice too. I'm afraid to try anything else at the mo because I don't want to risk upsetting my stomach. Couldn't the clinic recommend something you could take? Really hope it clears up soon x


----------



## PixTrix

think I'll have to give it a go Mrs. T been eating mostly chicken will add rice tomorrow. Didn't really have much help from clinic other than oo it should be gone by next week. Tried explaining that its not a bug but no joy. I'll speak to one of the docs if in for transfer on Monday and in the meantime look at the positive of a bit of extra needed weight loss!


----------



## PixTrix

my funny moment of the night! DP was all excited tonight cos I said that he could help me with my clexane injection and I have never let him anywhere near me with jabs. So over he comes rubbing his hands with a glint in his eyes and then he felt very let down when I told him how he could help me. I needed him to hold my (big) boob out of the way because I was finding it difficult to see a particular part of my belly that wasn't bruised to jab! We were giggling so much it took me ages to actually do it!


----------



## kara76

Pix pmsl that's brill. U have to laugh through all this

Hiya all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix that's so funny, defo me & DH try and laugh our way through too. Although on the weekend he said I'd made the saddest comment ever : he said looks like you need a haircut and I said I know, I'm due to book it - I always have a haircut before ivf. Afterwards I thought it was funny but DH just thought it was sad!


----------



## PixTrix

You sure do have to laugh Kara. 

lol Mrs. T do you only get a haircut before IVF!! I'm going through the list of things now that I want to get done before transfer go and get my hair done, eyebrow wax and tint etc


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix, lol - not only before ivf but you know, you wanna feel your best for when you meet your embies! x


----------



## PixTrix

lol I know exactly what you mean, I'm just the same!


----------



## Queenie1

WOO HOO Have taken last pill yesterday. Hope af arrives on time now. 

pix hope your cramps go and you feel well for et next week. you made me laugh re the boob help.

mrs t and pix i always get my hair dyed before ivf as don't plan on doing it again once i get my bfp - will have to go grey then !!

kara def see another gp if your not happy with the results, nothing gets done if you don;t make a fuss.

kate sorry to hear it was a bfn for you .  

sammy yes the 2ww is the hardest part. sending   

hi josie sorry to hear you are having a difficult time and   that your mums op goes ahead and goes well


hi to all


----------



## PixTrix

Yippee yay Queenie, you have baseline next week, oh yay. So thrilled tx is finally here for you. What time are you there monday?


----------



## Queenie1

yep can't wait. app is 8.45 just hope af arrives over the weekend now.


----------



## PixTrix

yeah I'm sure it will do. Before you know it, you'll be doing your first gonal f injection on monday


----------



## Queenie1

hope so. feel a little in the unknown with this cycle as everything is different protocol and drugs. 

i'm so glad to stop the pill can't believe that i used to take it for years yet a had had enough after just one month on it. 

how are you feeling this evening pix


----------



## kara76

Yay yay queenie at last. Af will be here on time I'm sure

My broad band is off so posting on my slow **** phone atm

Blood tests for me are all clear so that's good I suppose lol


----------



## Queenie1

kara thats good that results have come back clear, will you follow up to see if you can get to the bottom of the problem


----------



## PixTrix

I hated the pill Queenie. Know what you mean about the unknown this FET lark has really thrown me and whilst ladies say its easier on you etc I'd rather a fresh any day! Not that I am going to need another cycle anyway!

The good thing I found about the antagonist is getting an early scan so not long to find out whats happening in there, but remember that this scan is earlier than normal so don't expect too much! The gonal f is so easy to use too. I'm good this evening thanks, feeling positive and hope I can stay that way!

It is good that blood results are clear Kara, but doesn't get you to the bottom of your probs so get back on their case. Woohoo will be fun to catch up tomorrow


----------



## kara76

Pix I found the fet a lot of head work as it wasn't so intense with scans etc!

Queenie I will wait a while and see what happens, I've had some advice from a gynae/fertility con who says it could be a few things included endo return which is my thought and explained the clear fluid too!


----------



## Kitty71

Hi ladies,

I'm almost back in the land of the living again so thought I'd better check in on my buddies.

Kate so sorry hun, big hug to you both   

Sammy hang in there, someone was working on a 2ww time machine once (Pix?) we could certainly do with one eh?   

Queenie hope the witch behaves for you.

Pix good luck for ET next week can't believe it's so soon now.


Well we've had quite a difficult week with lots of bloods and scans but we are through the worst now and the clinic have cut me loose now until the next FET. Luckily things happened naturally and they said to contact them when I get the next bleed so hopefully we can have a transfer around early August. Dr D'Angelo was wonderful yesterday and suggested I get clotting issues investigated and also said we should get Karyotyping done so need to do some research there. She also okayed the DHEA I have ordered and said it wouldn't do any harm to try it even though eggs don't appear to be the problem. I saw my lovely gp today and he is doing all my levels 1 tests next week and it feels good to be moving forward again. Just got to face work now after 6 days off   .


Anyway take care everyone,

Kitty xx


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kitty. I have been thinking about you lots and lovely to have you check in with us your buddies. So sorry you have had such a tough time of it. It is good that you are able to look to making plans for another FET and you are doing positive things in the meantime.


----------



## Kitty71

Pix as you know the keeping busy helps and I do feel a bit better although I'm having to fight really hard sometimes to not fall into a pit of despair. Sounds dramatic but you know what I mean. 

The counsellor is going to do us a home visit this time and I think that will really help. 

Have a good weekend hun before the 2w craziness starts x


----------



## kara76

Kitty ur gp sounds a good un which is really helpful. Sorry u have had to go through so much and it takes a strong person to make plans to go on, the dream is there for the taken just remember that

Pix so so lush to see u today

Ladies our story is in love it mag this week


----------



## PixTrix

it sure does help to keep busy Kitty. Certainly not dramatic at all, this IVF lark really knocks the stuffing out of you, but as Kara says the dream is there so come back fighting and that dream will be within your reach. Great that the counsellor is going to come to the house, I'm sure it will be really beneficial to talk through your emotions away from the clinic setting.

Aw I had a fab time as usual today Kara. Tyler is such a delight, a proper busy bee.

Oo thanks for the reminder forgot to get that on the way home today


----------



## Kitty71

MIL always buys that mag kara so I'll check it out x


----------



## Queenie1

kitty glad to hear your keeping busy and making plans. lovely to see you back. 

kara will look out for that mag today.

hi pix how are you today.

afm just waiting for af so hope she arrives today or tomorrow, think there will be alot of knicker checking going on over the weekend! i'm excited and nervous about starting again. so if i have baseline scan on monday i will start just gonal f jabs and then when approx will i have the next scan and when does the centroid jabs start.


----------



## PixTrix

I'm good thanks queenie. If I remember right if you have baseline Monday and u start the gonal f that night u should have another scan on Friday to see if u r ready to start the cetrotide. Not sure if the clinic go with a fixed day start of using the cetrotide on day 5 of stims or if they wait for the lead follicle to be around 15mm, either way is fine, but suppose if they scan before introducing the cetrotide then they must go by follie size? Good luck with knicker watch!

Hope everyone is well today. I am being lazy. Still in pj's stretched across the couch with both dogs on my lap! Really should be doing some revision, but figure that will be on the 2ww next week so time is going to drag so it will feel like double the time til my exam and plenty of time to revise!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry I am a bit AWOL but I am watching and thinking of you all. I'm having a really tough time. My furbaby has taken a turn for the worse and is in emergency vets. Think we've gotta let her go tomorrow when we get some results. If I thought I was childless before now I feel that so much more because she really is our baby and we are devastated. And just when we thought we were feeling as low as we could go my SIL thought today was the right time to tell us she is 7 wks pregnant with her second - how insensitive can you be. Praying for a miracle overnight x


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Mrs. T I am so very sorry, i will pray with you for a miracle. Sending you big hugs that really was insensitive of your sil, I hope that you can soon be spreading the news of your bfp. Here to listen x


----------



## Swans72

Hi only a quickie as I'm on my phone.

Mrs T I'm so sorry I know how hard it is I've been heartbroken each time I've lost a furbaby and each time I say no more because I can't take the heartache but then I eventually have a change of heart. I lost my furbaby last September and by complete accident ended up with a rescue dog when I was going through my last IVF. I am thinking of you Hun and sending big hugs xx


----------



## Kitty71

Oh Mrs T, thinking of you hun. Our furbabies are extra special to us


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks girls x


----------



## Queenie1

oh mrs t i'm so sorry about your furbaby. hope your feeling alittle better today.

hi pix thanks for the info.

afm. well no sign of af yesterday. TMI- woke at 4am with pains and went to toilet and had red blood when wiped. yipee i thought. but since then its been mostly brown when wipe. hope a proper flow comes before morning. app is at 8.45 . and to top it off my hormones are going mad. i feel like a mad woman. lucky dh is at the gym out of my way cos  everything he does is annoying me at the moment. oh how great it is to be a woman!!!


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone today, hope you are all ok,
mrs t, sorry about your furbaby and sil being insensitive,  .
queenie hope full flow comes before baseline tommorow but i'm sure it will be fine anyway as i didn't seem to have proper bleed after taking the pill but everything was ok on baseline scan.
pix, how are you, hope you are feeling better re tummy trouble what day are you having your embies transfered?.
hi kitty, jo1985,swans,kara, and anyone i've missed, hope your all ok.

afm, i'm 9dp3dt and getting mixed signs as i'm feeling a bit queasy but having af pains aswell so i'm going   atm lol and i thought i should have sore boobs but no they are fine so i'm thinking it hasn't worked, but i'm still trying to hold out from testing as i have researched it and i know if i was to test over the next couple of days it would prob be a bfn and then it would just add to my worrying.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good luck for testing sammy, i know how u feel about it. But i test from day 9 everyday to official teat date as there is always hope a neg can then be pos nearer the date. Also my stress and blood pressure is so highduring 2ww that the docs have said the sooner i know if its a bfp then i will relax a little so they advised me early testing! Good luck xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

I meant test not teat, see babies on my mind all the time!! X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - hope AF full flow arrives soon 

Sammy - hang on in there Hun, everything crossed for you

Hi everyone else

Well girls we have a little fighter. Blood tests showed slight improvement so they are keeping her on the drip for another 24 hrs to see how she goes. Looks like everyones prayers helped. We've just been for a visit so she had loads of cwtches off her mam and dad x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Queenie -    that af is in full flow and that you have your baseline tomorrow.  Are you doing the SP again? Hope that it goes smoothly for you

Pix - enjoy your lazy days, there is plenty of time for revision next week. I have left a huge assignment to do over the next two weeks    figured I would need a big distractor. Cant wait for you to join me in the madness. When are they defrosting your embies?    

Mrs T - hope that your furbaby keeps on improving and then you get more good news tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is ok and had a good weekend.


----------



## Queenie1

sammy the 2ww is so hard. keep positive and try and hold out a bit longer. good luck.

pix good luck for tomorrow i hope the call comes early for you and its good news and you get to have them put back where they belong. will be thinking of you.

mr t have posted on the CRMW thread

sugar i'm doing the antagonist cycle this time - something different.

afm af is here woo hoo. so all set for baseline in the morning. hope everything looks ok and that i can start jab tomorrow night. this has been such a long time coming hope it goes well.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Great news Queenie, good to go for tomorrow

Good luck for the call tomorrow Pix


----------



## PixTrix

Aw that is great news Mrs. T   

Glad AF arrived Queenie, good luck for baseline,   I will await your news

Hang in there Sammy, the 2ww is flipping horrid. OTD will soon be here and I pray it brings a BFP   

Great news Sugar I am thrilled for you, heres to smooth 2ww and a BFP   

Thanks everyone I am expecting the call tomorrow afternoon. The plan is they'll either give me a time to go in tues after acu or if I sadly loose the embies I will be lucky enough to have a second chance with my day 5 embies on wed. So 3 of my day 3 darling embies are coming out of the deep freeze tomorrow lol not sure what cells they were. I also have a morulla and a blast which may come out wed


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck for the call Pix, have everything crossed for you

Glad AF has arrived Queenie, good luck for your scan

Mrs T, sorry that your furbaby is so poorly, glad to hear things have improved today, big hugs

Sugar, congrats on being pupo, good luck for the 2ww x

Good luck to you Sammy, hang in there


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just popping in to let my good friends Pix and Queenie know I am thinking of you both today. Hope this is a very lucky day for you both       and the start of VERY good things x x 

Lots of     coming your way x x x


----------



## kara76

Queenie good luck with baseline, yay at last

Pix good luck with the call


----------



## Swans72

Morning all,

Pix - good luck for your call today  

Queenie - hope all goes well with your scan, bet you can't believe it's here now.  All systems go for you now 

Mrs T - hope your furbaby has had a good night and is making good progress

Kara - read your story, well done a true inspiration.  I have to say your little girl is absolutely gorgeous.

Sammy - hold on in there you're doing so well and i'm   that its a BFP for you

Hi to everyone else - i'll have a proper catch up later.  Have a good day xx


----------



## sammy75

just want to wish queenie and pix good luck for today,

hi everyone else.


----------



## Queenie1

thank you all for your kind wishes.

well scan went well, linning was thin and ovaries were fine so all set for first gonal f jab tonight, think i'm gonna do jab at 9.00- bit nervous as have not done this jab before so hope its easy to do. i was shown today how to prepare jab so i hope it goes as well. 

OMG i'm back on the treatment rollercoaster.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo hoo Queenie, you're on your way! x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news Queenie, happy jabbing! x


----------



## Queenie1

thanks all

gonna do jab just after 9ish when dh gets home so he can help prepare it. any tips on preparing the gonal f pen. 

should i get it out of the fridge to come to room temperature before jabbing or take out when ready to jab. 

just been and listened to my relaxation cd and now have my wheat sack on my belly to keep it warm. 

hi to everyone hope you are all well and have had a good day


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - hope you got good news this aft, been thinking about you x

Queenie - sorry can't help with the Gonal F - I'm sure someone will come along soon

Thanks for all your kind thoughts 

Well furbaby is still fighting bless her. If she improves again tomorrow we may be able to bring her home. They aren't sure whether she will be able to cope without the support of the drip but we'll have to wait and see. Spent an hour with her after work - it was so good to have lots of cwtches and kisses. The staff were lovely and didn't make us feel like we were being a pain - even though I'm sure they must have felt it! We're not kidding ourselves but bless her she's fighting to get back to her mam and dad x


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t glad to hear your furbaby is fighting must have been lovely for you and your furbaby to have lots of cwtches. hope she is able to come home tomorrow.


----------



## josiejo

Queenie, I had Gonal F on 2nd cycle. Its great as there is no fiddling with drawing up the liquid, so much easier than menopur. Wishing you loads of luck, it must feel great to finally be on the rollarcoaster again.

Pix, how did today go?

Mrs T, glad your furbaby is a bit better. It is awful when they are ill, we thought we were going to lose our oldest a couple of years back but he is great now.

Sammy hope you aren't going too crazy on your 2ww. Wishing you loads of luck

My mum goes into hospital tomorrow ready for surgery on Wednesday. She is very scared and not being all that positive, getting myself ready for a very emotional phone call tomorrow. We have promised her a night at the Celtic Manor when she is well enough to travel and I am sure that alone will be enough to get through the surgery and back on her feet.

I stocked up on vitamins and suppliments today ready for fet in Aug and went swimming this evening to make a proper start in the weight loss.


----------



## kara76

Josie I hope your mums surgery goes well, will be thinking of you and family

Mrs t your furbaby is amazing, bet it is quite emotional seeing furbaby atm.

Queenie whoo hoo all the waiting is over, how did the jabbing go? I am praying hard for you


----------



## Queenie1

thank you first jab went well. took a little while to prepare as kept reading instructions, was bit nervous preparing and jabbing but soon as i done it i thought oh it doesn't hurt. 

any way gonna have an early night now as have a headache. 

night all speak tomorrow.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks everyone for your good luck and asking how today went. Sorry for keeping you in suspense all day and night lol I've been on a mad cleaning mission, then out with the dogs, then the vets and got home to an email that I was having an online tuturial tonight so its been good that I have had lots to keep me busy! Anyway what you are waiting to hear lol - All 3 little embies survived the thaw with minimal cell loss. What was a 12 cell lost 2 cells and a 9 cell and 8 cell each lost just one cell each. So all looking good so far. I am getting a call at 9am to let me know if they are still viable, if so transfer is at 12! So already a step further than I expected!

Yay Queenie, well done on your first jab, you are on your way. Gonal f is really easy, isn't it? Much better than menopur!

Aw Mrs. T glad poochie is fighting hard to be home with mam and dad. Great you managed to spend time with her today, I hope she's home with you tomorrow

Hope all goes well for your mum Josie. Oo I love the celtic manor! Great you have got your supplements in. What are you going to take?

How are you doing Sammy, another day closer to testing

Hows you Sugar, is it too early to start going loopy yet lol hope to join you tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo hoo Pix, I was starting to stress about you! Good lick for tomorrow, can't wait to congratulate on being PUPO 

Josie - be thinking of you and your mum

Kara - she sure is amazing. DH said she is a fighter like her mam, aww

Mrs T x


----------



## PixTrix

aw thanks Mrs. T sorry for the delay! Going to pack my bag (doing it Kara lol) and have a nice hot bath, the last for a long time!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news Pix! So pleased to hear your embies are doing well, fingers crossed for tomorrow x

Well done on your first jab Queenie!

Josie, I hope your mums op goes well tomorrow, thinking of you all

Glad to hear your furbaby is doing well Mrs T, all those cwtches must be helping


----------



## PixTrix

thank you Sarah :O)


----------



## PixTrix

only 8 1/2 hours until the call lol


----------



## jo1985

AH PIX HOPING THE CALL IS GD NEWS AND U GET TO HAV UR EMBIES BACK IN U AND BE PUPO WHOOP GOOD LUCK THINKING OFF U XXX


----------



## sammy75

pix, hope your little embies are still going strong, and good luck for transfer later.

well today is the day af is due and it turned up late last night so i tested with fr and bfn, do i still have to wait for otd before i can ring thre clinic?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sammy - so sorry to hear your news. However it is possible to gave bleeding during pregnancy so take advice before you stop any drugs. When I've been in that position before I was told to wait and retest on OTD. Best ring the clinic. Hoping the result changes for you x

Pix - thinking of you and waiting for your news. Good luck x


----------



## PixTrix

Aw thanks Jo


----------



## marieclare

Mega good luck pix, thinking of you today x


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks marie

Just quicky embies not developed as should so seeing how they do over night and hope for transfer tomorrow back later being miserable and lazy and going back to bed that should speed time up lol


----------



## sugar-fairy

Pix    so glad that they all survived the thaw, hope they just need a little extra time to get a wiggle on. Slowly slowly catchy monkey.    you are pupo this time tomorrow. Just veg out today, enjoy your bath and rest well. Hope today doesnt drag too much for you. 

Queenie so pleased that you are jabbing. It doesnt take long to get back into the swing of things does it. When is your 1st scan. It iwll come round quickly

Mrs T so glad that your furbaby is improving each day. I hope that you have her home very soon with you   

Sammy you should still test on otd as the clinic will want you too and dont forget it is not over yet, try to stay positive


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, hope you all ok, 

pix,   that your little embies are doing ok and transfer goes ahead tomorow,

as for me, i rang clinic and they advised me to still test on otd even though it is the heaviest i have ever had a period so i know what the outcome is, they also said that follow up appt month waiting time so thought i'd book one straight away and the earliest they had was 12th july so got another wait.


----------



## jk1

sammy - sorry to hear af arrived hun, sending you loads of hugs xxxxxx

pix - hope your embies get a wriggle on and that they are just a little slow to wake up!! will be thinking of you tmrw xxxxx

Hope everyone is ok,

Jo xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - sorry you were disappointed today, hope that they are back with you tomorrow

Sammy - glad you spoke to the clinic. I know it's tough but you won't know until OTD. Thinking of you

Afm, my furbaby is home, yay! They still aren't sure whether she will cope off the drip so it's just take it a day at a time. Thanks for all your support x


----------



## Queenie1

pix really praying that they develop better over night.   will be thinking of you and your embies tonight. 

mrs t glad to hear your furbaby is home with you hope he continues to improve.

sammy i hope that its not over for you.  

hi sugar how is the 2ww going?  my 1st scan is on friday.

hi kara how are you and tyler.

afm 2nd jab to do at 9.30.


----------



## jo1985

queenie nice to c u bk on the rollacoaster praying this is the one for u 

pix tell the embies to get a wiggle on u got a lovely womb waiting for them to snuggle in and grow.

sammy soz af arrived chin up and stil test on otd u never know miracles happen

mrs t glad poch is home hope things improve

hiya to everyone else hope all is ok busy with work atm and wedding planning been baby singing class today playgroup tom swimming thurs my week w=so busy with 3 monsters but hey it pays well and that helps with wedding x


----------



## josiejo

Pix, got my fingers crossed those embies get there act together and get growing over night. Will be thinking of you in the morning. In reply to your question on suppliments, I got Pregnacare preconception, high strength Omega 3,6&9, Multi vitamins, Co enzyme Q10 and some other I can't think of. Any others you would recommend?

Queenie, how does it feel now you are jabbing again?

Mrs T I am so happy that you have your furbaby home, I bet she will be getting extra cuddles tonight. Harvey and Milo send doggy hugs to her. 

Sammy, I am so sorry that AF has arrived. I am also sorry it is a bit of a wait until your follow up appointment. 

Jo, its great you are so busy. Its always good to be distracted when waiting for treatment.

AFM, Mum has gone into hospital today, had a bit of a sad good luck call to her but she wasn't as bad as I thought she would be. Since my Dad left her at the hospital I have had a couple of txts of her complaining that no one had spoken to her or offered her a tea so she must be ok lol Going to be a long nerve racking day tomorrow.


----------



## PixTrix

Sending you big huge hugs    Sam    so sorry that af has arrived.

2 gonal f's done Queenie    hope they are going well and you are good to go with the cetrotide after your scan on friday.

How are you feeling a few days in Sugar? I shall join the you in the madness tomorrow   

Hope all goes well for your mum tomorrow Josie. Hope you manage to keep yourself busy. Sounds like a good mix of supplements. I've gone a bit overboard this time lol was taking selenium, but I think that was the stomach cramp culprit lol, vitamin C, high strength fish oil - are you taking the ones with dha and epa as they are the important ones, especially if there could be an nk cell activity issue (possible due to my endo), high dose folic acid along with vitamin b complex with vit b12 and b6 due to possible clotting issues linked with pcos, b6 also helps with progesterone production, aspirin, calcium because steroids impairs calcium absorption and theres some association between clexane and osteoporosis, probiotics (capsules better than drinks) due to IBS, not taking a multi vit just the pregnacare, check your not having too much of any one vit while taking the multi vit alongside the pregnacare (selenium can be particularly toxic in excess) and most importantly check the multi vit doesn't contain vitamin A. Haven't taken co-enzyme on frozen go as I was taking for egg quality, but is beneficial for bloodflow and can help prevent miscarriage, have you made sure it doesn't contain other vits like vit e? Hmm may be some I've missed!! Sorry gone on a bit there and prob said much of what you know, but hope can help anyone!

You've been busy bee Jo, must help with the wait for your second go

Wonderful news that your furbaby is home Mrs. T. I hope she goes from strength to strength

Thanks everyone so very very much have had a downer of a day, but have picked up tonight and know that I am very fortunate to have 2 more frosties should I need them


----------



## SarahJaneH

So sorry Sammy  
Sending lots of     for your embies tonight Pix
Queenie, hope the jabs are going well
Hope all goes well for your mum tomorrow Josie
Hope you are coping ok with 2ww madness Sugar
Glad to hear your furbaby is home Mrs T
Jo1985 you sound like a busy bee, have fun with the wedding planning
Jo hope you are well


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie

Good luck for your call Pix

Will be thinking of you and your family today Josie


----------



## kara76

Sammy I am so very sorry. Always best to retest on otd. Hugs

Pix good luck today huni, all those vits wow u must rattle lol 

Queenie yay jab 2done

Mrs t great news that fur baby is home

Josie hope your mums op goes well today

Hiya everyone


----------



## sugar-fairy

Pix - hope you had a good day today and are now home resting and PUPO. Glad your embryos picked up a bit last night, they just needed a little time to warm up to get their thang going again


----------



## PixTrix

WIll post properly when get home but for now I want to shout I AM PUPO with a  hatching blast and an early.blast, ecstatic to say the least! THan  ks everyone so much


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo hoo Woo hoo Pix, congratulations ! Got a great feeling for you x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Woohoo you are PUPO Pix, get home and rest up for the next two weeks


----------



## kara76

Pix I'm over the moon for you. I told you today would be a good day yay your pupo


----------



## sammy75

pix, sounds very positive aswell and i'll be   that you get your bfp this time.

hi to everyone today, hope your all ok.

can anyone tell me what happens re fet, as i read somewhere that they freeze 3 embies together so does that mean they can't take 1 out and defrost they defrost all 3? so this would mean i only have one chance of fet. so confusing.


----------



## kara76

Sammy they do tend to freeze in batches so you would thaw all in that batch in one go but if those not transferred on a fet are good enough they can refreeze. Miriams daughter was a frozen embryo that was froze twice!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Yay yay yay yay Pix! So chuffed for you, now feet up and make sure you are treated like a princess x


----------



## jo1985

yey pix so happy for you , this is the one for u x


----------



## Queenie1

pix your PUPO so so thrilled for you. rest up and hope the 2ww goes quickly for you.


----------



## sammy75

Thanx for the info kara.


----------



## PixTrix

Aw thank you so much, each and every one of you your support means the world. Well got the call this morning to say that the 3 day 3 embryos hadnt really done a great deal overnight so they took the day 5s out, which survived the thaw without any cell loss so i was thrilled that i had 2 early blasts but thought as hadnt had the chance to see if they would develop i would be left wondering if they ever would. Then to my amazement when we got to see them on the screen one of them was hatching, such an amazing moment. I feel so lucky as was telling dp that we were just going through the motions that when we got there we would prob get told that they hadnt come through the thaw. So now the real madness sets in lol


----------



## Queenie1

josie hope your mum's op has gone well today. 

jo sounds like you are having a lovely time looking after those little ones.

mrs t glad your furbaby is home.

sugar how are you. 

hi kara hope you are well.

sammy hope you are coping ok and that otd is here soon for you.

afm still plodding along listening to relaxing cd every evening, taking all my supplements and doing my extra things- juice, brazil nuts, milk and heat. and my jab in the evening.


----------



## jo1985

queenie glad things r going ok. Yeah little ones keepin me on toes wrecked every night lol 3 under 4 madness x


----------



## helen_26

WooHoo Pix, so excited for you hun.  Got everything crossed xxx


----------



## josiejo

Yay Pix, that is fab news. Now don't go crazy over the next 2 weeks, it is going to be a good result   

Queenie, it all seems so slow doesn't it. What suppliments are you taking this time?

Sammy, how are you doing?

AFM, Mum's surgery was cancelled again but they had a very long chat with my Mum, Dad and brother to explain why they had taken that decision. They certainly didn't take it lightly and have gone right back in her medical history while deciding that she just wasn't fit enough. They have taken a further biopsy to see if the cancer has advanced and at what rate and this will help them decide how long they are going to wait. They would like to leave it 3mths but it could be 4weeks time. So back to the waiting and hoping that nothing gets worse.


----------



## PixTrix

AW big hugs josie sorry your mams surgery got cancelled again. IT seems they have much thouht into the decision tho and are doing whats best for your mum. I hope she gains stength over the coming weeks and I will keep her in my prayers.

Wohoo first scan tomorrow queenie,.things are really moving for You now. Good luck and text to Let me know how you get on

How are you feeling Sammy? It is great that you have got frosties and as kara said they can be frozen again and to be honest you wouldn't really want to be doing one at a Time so that you can pick out the best to go in.

Hope your appoint with the wonderful Mr. G went well today binky

How's the 2ww goinh Sugar? When is test day for you? Hope they are nicely cwtched in with you

Are you waiting til after your wedding til you d tx Jo, or are you going for it if you get called? Great that you keeping busy

Hope you haven't got a long wait Helen. I remember the wait for Mr. G at the time it felt like I was in limbo and wanted to be getting on with tx but it was so worth the wait and would had so many regrets had I not had the lap.

AFM I want to say a big huge thank you logging in to see your messages means the world. Feeling so bright and cheerful today and not at all uncomfortable after transfer as I was before. So just going to enjoy now and pray for a bfp!


----------



## marieclare

Pix so happy for you, hope the next few weeks flies by for you


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, not doing too good today been crying all morning, i just wish i could have had a follow up sooner as i hate waiting, also will they let me have 2 transfered next time if they survive the thaw as they would only let me have 1 embie transfered last time and for some reason i knew from then it wasn't going to work as i have read that set fails more than it succeeds, also would i be able to a natural fet or do they prefer you to do medicated?  thank you all for your support as it has been a great comfort.

sorry i haven't done any personals but i am reading and thinking of you all and hoping you all have success with your cycles.


----------



## kara76

Josie so sorry your mums op got cancelled but sounds like they are thinking of her

Pix glad your feeling well. Can't wait to have a meet up

Sammy have you considered making an appointment for a planning appointment too? That way you mite get them around the same time and can start your fet sooner. You can do a natural cycle fet , they like to monitor for a month before the cycle to make sure your lining thickens and you ovulate. Not sure if they will put 2 back. In my day they always did and then I'd failed tx so much it was always 2 and also depends of quaility now I believe. Btw big hugs and its good to cry

Blinky hope your appointmwnt goes well 

Queenie yay yay scan tomorrow


----------



## sammy75

thanks kara, i will book a planning appt aswell, also do i pay for the follow up appt and planning appt as i think only the ivf cycle was free coz i egg shared so i don't know what happens now as i am self funding. i know i have to pay for the fet which on the web site is around £600 without meds so i am assuming i need to pay for the appts aswell but the website only gives a price for initial consultation.


----------



## kara76

Sammy follow up is free as is planning appointment . A fet cost around 1000max with drugs yet a natural cycle use to be around 250 so deffo speak to them about this.


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, 

Pix, hope you ok, as I said to you on ** just relax now ( or try anyway!)
Jo-Jo big hugs for you and your mum     
Sammy, big hugs for you also hun     
Quennie, hope you are ok and enjoying the nuts!!!!
Jo, Kara, Mrs T, Kitty, and everyone else a big hello form me!

Well AFM I saw Mr G and as always he was lovely, he called my name and then hugged me when he saw me!!!!, he said he didnt need my notes as he knew all about me!!!!! Basically he said what I knew that they couldnt get to the ovary as it was too high, but he has said he is going operate on me to readjust the ovary and take anymore endo away, and said the op would be more straight foward than last time as my op showed him a very very very bad endo case as he said!!!! Once he has operated he will then assess if he think they would be able to egg collection vaginally, if not he would do it via a lap (under ga)

He has said the wait is about 8 months, but they are speeding things up!! He is going to call me back soon for 3d scan so he can look at things before surgery.

All in all I came out happy as thought it would affect bowel again, he said although I had only one egg,which was good quality,  it proves the machnery is working it just needs a help with production!!!!

I have always liked Mr G, but am now an even bigger fan, as he also said he wouldnt let them pass me to anyone else!!!!!

Off home now to do some wii fit!!!!

xxx


----------



## kara76

Blinky that's great news and sounds like your appointment went well. Mr g really is a star. I hope the wait isn't that long but if it is at least you know you are getting the best surgeon


----------



## Queenie1

josie so sorry to hear your mum's op was cancelled but sounds like they are looking after her well. sending   your way.

pix hope your having a restful day. loving your ticker.

binkyboo so glad your app with dr g went so well. he is such a wonderful man and is def worth the wait to have him do the op.

sammy hope you are able to get a planning app as well as folow up soon.

afm my class teacher has been off for the last 2 days and her doc has diganosed scarlet fever! which is highly contagious. this is all i need but i've had a look on the nhs website and i think i should be ok as it says its fine in pregnancy. will inform clinic in the morning as well. really hope scan goes well tomorrow and there are some follie growth going on.


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls,

Sammy so sorry hun   When I had my BFN after a fresh I was told I didn't need a FU and went straight to a planning appointment. Jodie said having a follow up just delays things and really isn't necessary (unless of course you particularly want one) If you feel you would be able to do a FET in a couple of months I would do as Kara suggested and try and get your planning on the same day. That way they may be able to plan you to start with your July period.

Binky that's great news about you appointment, I've heard so much about Mr. G he sounds like a wonderful man.

Pix I am so pleased you are PUPO and with blasts too!! I am      that this is your time.

Queenie good luck for you scan     .

I had my level 1 immunes done on Tuesday so will see if they come up with any more bases we need to cover. Also my DHEA arrived today but I'm a bit nervous now to take them. Arianna said she didn't think I needed them but said they wouldn't do any harm so I'm undecided. I think she said to take 1, 3 times a day - could any of you that take them confirm that this is correct? 

Kara I read your story again in Love It and DP read it too which was nice because getting him to read anything is extremely difficult    I'm off to my mom's on Saturday and will take it with me for her to read too.

Josie thinking of you and family   

Hi too all without personals. I hope everyone is enjoying summer, it seems to be back again today. DP just tried to get me to go kayaking with him but I've dodged it and I'm going to have a nice long soak in the bath instead   

xx


----------



## sammy75

thanks again for the info i don't know what i'd do without all of you.

queenie, good luck for scan tommorow,

binky, glad your appt went well and has made you feel more positive.

pix, hope the 2ww flys for you as i really hope you get your bfp along with queenie   .

kitty, thanks for your input also and when i ring them monday as otd is sunday i will ask them can they change the follow appt to a planning appt if they can.


----------



## sammy75

sorry forgot to say hope the rest of you girls still waiting get cycling soon.


----------



## becci1810

hiya all, hope ur all ok. i havent been on here for a while as my laptop is broke  i was just after a bit of advice realy. 
I started my frist cycle of IVF ....0.5ml of suprecur on sunday so i am day 5 of my injections now. i was wondering what side effects ppl experianced off it....im gettin period like cramps and feeling really low, also total memory loss.... at the same time i am sooo excited to finally b gettin somewhere after waitin and tryin to get pregnant for so long. anybodies advice and experieances would b welcome.... thank u xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all, you are a chatty bunch today!

Pix - glad you are relaxing, praying this will be your time

Queenie - good luck for scan tomorrow

Sammy - big hugs. It's good to let it all out and have a big cry, it will come out anyway so best give in to it. Glad you are making plans, it always helps me

Josie - sorry to hear the op got cancelled but it sounds like it was the right thing to do

Binky - so glad your appt went well and you are feeling positive. Glad you've got a plan 

Kitty - hope your immunes give you the result you want. As for the DHEA Amanda at CRMW said it definately wouldn't do any harm so give it a try. I was told to take the 75mcg all at once in the morning

Becci - hope you feel a bit better soon. I think everyones different when it comes to drugs. Apart from feeling like my ovaries were working hard I didn't really have many effects. Good luck for your first scan

Hello to everyone else - nice to see people popping in to wish Pix all the luck in the world

Afm furbaby went for her check up today and they are really pleased with her. They didn't even want to redo her bloods. So just gotta keep her eating and hope she does ok. We are so relieved and grateful to have s big more time with her. I'm sure it's all the doggy love that did the trick, lol

And I take my last norethisterone tomorrow so hopefully AF will arrive in time for baseline Tuesday. Can't believe it's crept up on me when I've been distracted with my furbaby !

Mrs T x


----------



## Kitty71

Thanks Mrs T. I think I'm going to give it a whirl and once in the morning sounds good to me. I'm so sick of taking pills and can't be doing with splitting the dose.

Hope af behaves for you. Seems like not long ago that you were starting your DHEA for 3 months good luck hun.

Becci I'm lucky and never have symptoms with any drugs really so can't offer much advise. I would say try and keep your fluid level up as it flushes out your system and if you have any pain you can take paracetemol. Just take it easy and rest if you get tired.

k xx


----------



## PixTrix

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Queenie and awaiting news. Good luck and remember it is an early scan and just the beginnings of you follie growth.

Aw Mrs. T I am thrilled that your furbaby is home with you and doing well, just the tonic you need before tx. Wow I can't believe that your baseline is nearly here it only seems like yesterday thatcyou were starting the dhea countdown! Wishing you lots of luck.

Great news binky, seems the wonderful Mr. G has great plans for you. Hope the wait goes quickly.

How are you doing Kitty? Great you have got your level 1 immunes done and giving dhea a go

Everyone is different Becci but my head went to mush on last tx lol lots of luc

Sending you a big hug Sammy. Its good to let it all out, but helps to have a plan in place I
hope you soon have a way forward

thanks again everyone. I have had a lovely day. I thought about putting my feet up for the day but after speaking the embriologist today i was too excited to sit still lol so took my youngest niece to my nephews fun day at school, then to my parents for food. So nothing energetic, but was good to get out. The embriologist who has dealt with me all along and talked us through our embies before transfer yest wasnt actually at the transfer and told me today that she was very excited this morning to have found out that one of my blasts had started to hatch but the amazing part is that the one that was hatching wasnt actually the one that they did assisted hatching on. This is great news because my shells are double the thickness of what they should be so i was really cheesed off when they said that they would only do ah on one so i was left thinking that it had no chance of hatching!


----------



## kara76

Queenie good luck today hun


----------



## sugar-fairy

Queenie - good luck for you scan today, hope you have lots of follies growing. It is still early and I took 16 days of stimming to get mine up to size.

Pix - sounds like you are flying at the moment, hope that it lasts for the next 12 days for you. Sounds like your blasts were doing brilliantly before they were transfered. It sounds like everything is in place for a very good outcome   

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck for today Queenie

Mrs T, good luck for your baseline on Tuesday - that's come round quick. Hope your furbaby is doing well

Sugar and Pix, here's a dollop of      and   for you 2ww ladies x

Hi to everyone


----------



## kara76

Mrs t great news about your furbaby and omg baseline tuesday, time is moving fast now


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone, just a quick question as I'm in work but I got billed today for 2500 for treatment but I thought egg sharing was free for the donor.


----------



## PixTrix

yes I was under the impression that it is free Sammy. Its prob a mistake, give them a ring. I got billed for my tx before last and that was an NHS cycle! They soon put it right tho, but not the slap in the face you need when feeling so raw!


----------



## sammy75

pix, i gave admin a ring and she said the manager not in til mon morning so got to ring then,  when i went to collect the drugs from pharmacy he asked me to go and pay even though grace had written on the top please do not charge donor lol.
how are you feeling so far?

queenie hope baseline went well.

hope everyone else doing ok today also.


----------



## kara76

Sammy deffo an admin error

How's u pix?


----------



## PixTrix

What are they like Sammy! I'm sure they'll rectify things on Monday. 

Im feeling good at the mo thanks Kara and Sam. Had occasional niggles which seem to have disappeared! We went over Llun Llech Owain for a short stroll with the dogs and a lovely hot choc and have now come back to watch The Hangover while a nice casserole is in the oven!


----------



## sammy75

pix, my hairdresser was telling me about that film yesterday she said for me to watch as it is really good, so you will have to give me your opinion later.


----------



## josiejo

Queenie, hope all went well today.

Pix, I like how chilled you are being. Sounds like a perfect day to me, The Hangover is very funny and very silly, looking forrward to the 2nd one.

Sammy, I am sure they will sort out the bill for you on Monday, I bet it brought all your emotions to the surface getting that in the post.

Mrs T, great news on your furbaby. How old is she and what breed? Thats great you are starting again, I can't believe how quickly the last 3mths have gone.

Becci, the only symptoms I got while on Suprecur was restless nights. I did find af while on it to be worse than normal. Best of luck with your treatment.

Binky, sounds like your appointment went really well. I hope the wait for your op goes quickly, in the meantime enjoy yourself.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

baseline went well. had 7 follies on right ovary - 5.2, 5.6, 6.2, 6.2, 6.4, 6.5, 8.1  
and 2 on left ovary that were too small to measure. 
linning 5.1 mm
staying on gonal f until monday now to see if they have grown as they need to be 12mm - 14mm in size before i can start centroide jab. 

so a good number on right and this is only after 4 jabs so hope they continue to grow. was unable to up dose of gonal f as i'm on the highest dose. 

so back monday at 8.45 

does anyone know after this scan when the next one could be.


----------



## PixTrix

Queenie, so glad your scan went well today, things are looking great. I suppose the next scan will depend on if monday shows you are ready to start the cetrotide, which I expect you will be. I can't remember if they'd get you back the fri or the following monday, sorry not much help, suppose it will depend on measurements!

Hia Sammy, watched the hangover and did enjoy it had some good giggles, but perhaps found it a bit blokeish, if that makes any sense!

Josie, hows your mum? Hows the supplement popping going? I am chilled for the most, not too many neurotic thoughts popping in!! Although DP got the rough end of an out of the blue mood swing tonight lol

Mrs. T hows furbaby, hope she's still doing well.

Going to pop over to catch up with you on CRMW thread Sugar. I was there for acu on wed, it was lovely to have a chat with Debbie.

I am pooped tonight, surprising how not doing much can make you utterly tired!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - great that your scan went well. Hope you are relaxing over the weekend. Sorry I don't know anything about antagonist to give you advice

Pix - sounds like you are enjoying being pupo, even though you are pooped. I said on the other thread it's probably the aftermath of stress leading up to it

Sammy - grr! How annoying, that's the last thing you need right now. Hope it's sorted Monday for you

Furbaby isn't doing so well tonight - very lethargic and sad. She's a 14 yr old Westie Josie, until recently she was very well so seeing her go downhill has been a bit of a shock. Had a bit of a meltdown earlier cause I'm so worried that this is a sign of her not coping off the drip - just gotta take it one day at a time

Hi Kara, Sarah - it may seem like baselines come quick to you but not to me! Although now it is nearly here we have mixed feelings about it as all we can think of is our poorly furbaby at the moment. Gonna have to get myself together in the next few days as feel totally unprepared to start tx


----------



## PixTrix

I am enjoying being PUPO Mrs. T and I think you're right about stress can take it out of you, then when you relax it hits you!  Aw so sorry that your furbaby isn't doing well tonight, so hard to see and will have a reflection on how you are feeling about tx. Before starting the FET I felt completely unready to start with so much going on. Your special furbaby is going to be at the front of you mind. Sending you big hugs


----------



## dizzywizzy

Morning ladies,
Sorry to dampen everyones PMA but I am having the worst week ever. My dear father in law died suddenly on Tuesday, my AF didn't arrive on Wednesday to start treatment, and then my lovely 26yr old cousin who has a 1 year old son was on holiday in Zante this week has been knocked down by a car mounting the pavement is now in hospital with no feeling in her leg. DH and I really need something to pick us up! We are such good people and feel we are being punished in all directions.
Hope you ladies are all having a better time than us, hearing some BFPs from you all may cheer us up! Take care xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks for the hugs Pix, hope you are feeling less pooped today! Furbaby is a little bit brighter this morning - she won't eat her prescription food but she's had three pieces of toast for breakfast!

Dizzy - replied to you on the other thread. Big hugs x

Hope everyone has a good weekend, was hoping the sun would bf out but gonna chill on the sofa in my PJs with my furbaby instead.


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Dizzy, I am so sorry to hear all this, sometimes it really feels as if life cannot throw anything else at you. As you'll know, stress can often delay your AF and you are certainly under a lot of that at the moment. Not sure there is anything I can do to lift your spirits, but know that we are here for you and I'd like to send you a big hug. It will feel as if everything is on top of you at the moment, but it will get easier, believe me I am talking from experience! 

Morning Mrs. T glad to hear furbaby is brighter this morning, you are certainly giving her what she needs at the moment, lots of love, care and attention. I'm loving the 3 pieces of toast! Its like kids isn't it, as long as we can get something inside them when under the weather! Enjoy your chilling on the sofa with furbaby, thats exactly where I am at the moment, one pooch each sider of me!

Well I've got up this morning symptom spotting as my boobs have become sore, but have given myself a kick up the backside and I reminded myself that I am on progynova and gestone!


----------



## PixTrix

ok just had my first real panic. Went to the loo and quite a bit of brown on tissue. I know all the reasons it could be - brown is old, could be from trans or implantation etc. but AF can very often start this way for me and all along I have been anxious that clinic where doing transfer so late in cycle without, rescanning to see that all is as it should be. May be worrying over nothing but it has upset me a little, I am barely into my 2ww


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - really hoping it's just from ET. You're bound to panic. Thinking of you - keep us posted x


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Mrs. T at least its not red so that is something positive!


----------



## sammy75

Pix, I'm sure they would have seen your lining was ok while doing the transfer and I hope it is implantation which is what it sounds like as you are only 3 days in and it is the time that implantation would happen, I will be thinking positive thoughts for you so just take it easy.


----------



## PixTrix

thank you Sammy :O) I swore to myself I wasn't going to freak myself over anything and enjoy this time lol oh well still time to compose myself lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - good point from Sammy, they would've seen your lining of course. It's impossible to get through the 2ww without panicking and symptom spotting. Just take it one day at a time x


----------



## sammy75

pix, thought this may give you some pma,


This is what happens in a 5dt :
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


----------



## kara76

Pixie pixie poo poo. Sorry couldn't resist

Do you know how very very very unlikely it is to have af on the drugs. The hrt will keep your lining intact, I have never bleed til 3 days after stopping the fet drugs.

The 2ww is never with a panic huni


----------



## Queenie1

pix hope you are feeling better now and more positive. As kara and everyone has said it is impossible to be af this early. sending    your way. this 2ww is so difficult.

dizzy so sorry to hear about your father in law and cousin. life is so cruel. hope af arrives soon for you.

mrs t glad to hear your furbaby is better this morning. good luck for baseline can't believe how quick it has come round. it seems only the other day you were starting on the DHEA

afm been to shrewsbury today. my in laws are on holiday and they have no one to look after their dog. so we had to take her to shrewsbury to meet our brother in law who lives in manchester to have her. she was so good in the car as it was quite a way for her. dh did well his longest journey since his back op. we had a nice time there was a lovely garden center to look around.


----------



## PixTrix

the neurotic pixie, pixie, poo, poo has signed out.......................................

Sensible pix has signed in lol thanks everyone so much, feeling much better tonight after my blip and positivity is returning! Thanks for all your support. Good timeline Sammy.

Glad you had a nice time today Queenie. Hows the jabs going?

I lost my vial of gestone tonight and kept thinking well it can't be in my bra warming as I'm in my pj's and haven't got one on. So was getting really irritated hunting up and down the sofa on the floor etc and in the end got another one and after injecting it I thought whats that I can feel and firmly planted under my boob was the missing vial of gestone! Blinking eck they must be well defying gravity now as it was lodged solid and had no chance of dropping out lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - sounds like you had a good day, well done to DH on the big journey too

Pix - glad to see positive Pix back. Pmsl at the lost gestone, I could probably lose a box not a vial, lol!

Had happy tears tonight, furbaby had a puppy half hr playing with DH on the floor just like the old days. She's flat out now though. I'm already an emotional wreck so god help me next week when I add drugs into the mix!


----------



## PixTrix

You've made me laugh Mrs. T a box lol Aw lovely to read that your furbaby had a puppy moment, brought a proper smile to my face, must have given you such a boost. Thats all the love and cwtches you've been giving her. Oh yes wait til you start those drugs!


----------



## kara76

Queenie sounds like u had a nice day

Mrs t yay go furbaby. Don't lose a box they are expensive lol

Pixie wixie poo poo glad your back to normal for a few hours at least lol


----------



## PixTrix

yeah give me a few hours Kara, then it be something else!


----------



## jk1

Pix - sending you loads of positive vibes!! v funny about the gestone, i've never warmed mine up - are you supposed to?

Queenie - not long till you EC good luck hun,

Sammy - hope you are ok,

Mrs T - i posted on CRMW thread xx

Kara - morning, hope you are having a good weekend xx

I'm just watching the BBC News and the Independent has a big article about IVF clinics.....just in case anyone fancies a look, I think it might be focusing on the costs/profit issue xx

Jo xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone today, hope everyone is doing ok,

i need some advice as today is otd and like the clinic asked me i still done the hpt even though i have had my period but it shows a very faint line so now i'm panicking coz that means it is prob ectopic as the line would be much darker if it was to be a viable pg wouldn't it.


----------



## kara76

Jo I got an email about being interviewed for that but coudlnt do it

Sammy did the line come up in the right amount of time? It doesn't mean ectopic it can mean a few things including a biochemical pregnancy, I hate that term. I would suggest calling clinic in the morning and I'm am certain they would want u to have a blood test.


----------



## sammy75

Kara, I could see the line developing but very faintly and was thinking it was going to get darker but it never but the test I done tues was a def negative I will go and get another and retest in the morning and ring clinic.


----------



## kara76

Deffo call the clinic. What hpt did you use? A faint line needs following up


----------



## sammy75

chemist own brand test but i will go and get a clear blue to do in the morning before i ring clinic just to make sure i got an accurate result, i'm so confused now but i definately don't think it could be a viable pg.


----------



## kara76

I would go get a twin pack clear blue and do one now and one in the morning. These cheap tests really are rubbish half the time and on otd you can test anytime of the day


----------



## sammy75

thanks kara, i'll go and get them now and will update in a bit.


----------



## kara76

Ok huni


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh Sammy, you poor thing. You must be so confused. Don't know what to say except thinking of you and waiting to hear how you get on. Big hugs x


----------



## sammy75

Clear blue is a negative so I will do the other one in the morning aswell to make sure.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry Sammy, hope it's put your mind at rest though x


----------



## sammy75

Thanks mrs t, will prob feel better tomorow once I get a planning appt for fet.
Thanks kara for your advice.


----------



## kara76

Sa$$y hugs hun. I hope after tomorrow u can move forward 

Mrs t how's u and furbaby


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hey Kara. I'm ok. No AF yet - hoping it comes ready for baseline Tuesday. Furbaby seems ok but still struggling to get her to eat so DH did a shop earlier and bought all kinds of stuff to try with her. So hard when she really needs the strength.


----------



## Queenie1

so sorry sammy.  hope clinic are able to give you an app soon.

mrs t hope af arrives for baseline. hope you get your furbaby to eat.

how you doing pix. that made me laugh about losing the gestone. 

hi kara.

have seen that there is a programme on Home & Health (sky 254) called making babies all about ivf. monday at 4.00 am

jabs are going well. finding the pen alot quicker than menopur. just hope follies have all grown enough now to start centroide. will find out in the morning. if i start the centoide tomorrow night how long to i do that jab for.


----------



## jk1

Sammy, sending you hugs, fingers crossed you get your FET planning appt soon,

Queenie, I have just set the sky+, thanks for letting us know about it xx

Jo xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Sammy good luck for testing tomorrow   
Queenie good luck with the scan tomorrow,   for lots of follie growth. I have seen that program a few times but decided to stop as the majority of tests done on the show were negative and i started to worry. It is a good program though as it show the hard times that everyone goes through.


Mrs T hope af show her ugly face for you in time for baseline on tuesday. 
Hope everyone has had a good weekend


----------



## PixTrix

Evening ladies, I hope everyone has had a nice weekend. It was nice to see a little sunshine today and no rain!

Big hugs Sammy, sounds like quite a day for you today. I hope it will be easier when you get your FET planning appoint, it really does help having something in place

Lots of luck for tomorrow Queenie, hope those lovely follies are up to size and you can start the cetrotide. You'll continue the cetrotide until just before trigger and stop it the same time as gonal f

Hope AF shows up for you ready for your baseline Mrs. T Good luck

Thanks for the positive vibes jo. You haven't got to warm the gestone up, but as it is oil based it does help to make it easier to inject

Hows your day been Sugar? Are you hanging in there without too much stress!

I've been a right irritable madam today, DP has taken it well though lol over tired I think, been feeling tired more than ever today, too much of a lazy day I think!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say good luck for scan tomorrow Queenie x

Pix - glad you're still sounding sane, lol.


----------



## kara76

Queenie tons of luck for tomorro hun

Mrs t hope af comes


----------



## Queenie1

thanks you all

feeling nervous this evening. i'm worried that things will not have grown and tx will be cancelled at the moment i feel i won't be able to cope if i don't get to transfer. i have had some pains this evening around i think the ovary area so hope it is the follies growing although i could be wrong and the pains could be something else like IBS. this is so hard this rollercoaster.


----------



## sammy75

Queenie, good luck for scan and I will be checking for your good news tommorow that you can start your cetrocide so positive thoughts only.


----------



## Swans72

Queenie – hope your scan goes well and you can start on the cetrocide.  I know how you feel with regards to the follies growing.  Each time I had a scan I’d lay there with my fingers crossed over my belly  .  I’m sure you’ll be fine though as you had such a good number on the last scan.  I’m sure they would have grown quite a bit since then.  They’ve told me that on my next cycle I’ll be on Gonal F and Suprecur as opposed to the Menopur.  Thanks for the info on the “making babies”.  I set the V+ to record so hopefully it’s worked.

Mrs T – How’s furbaby doing?  Hope AF turns up on time for you so that you can have baseline scan tomorrow – can you actually believe that it’s here now and you’ll be starting again.  I’ve got everything crossed that this will be a BFP for you this time.

Pix – Not that I’m an expert by any means but things are sounding quite positive for you I’m keeping everything crossed for you hun   .  You cracked me  up with the gestone and keeping it warm!

Sammy – you really are going through the mill at the moment.  I hope the clinic will be able to sort you out with dates etc today.  Big    to you hun x

Dizzy – So sorry to hear about your father in law and cousin.  Big   to you and DH.  Has AF turned up  for you now?  Hopefully it has and you will be able to start tx although you are probably not in the right frame of mind for it.

Josie – how’s you mum?  

Hope everyone else is well.  Take care xx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Queenie - I posted on the other thread last night thinking it was this one   Hope all goes well today for you. Have got everything crossed for you
Pix I must have had sympathy rage with you yesterday. I was so angry at everything. It was horrible. I felt so cross for no reason and everything DH and DD did wound me up even more. Was rather emotional too, not quite crying but wet eyes and so on the edge. Nearly cried when I saw Victoria Wood get emotional during a tribute during the baftas last night. Think I need medicating   
Mrs T any sign of AF yet   
Dizzy hope you are coping with everything   
Sammy


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone, I spoke to the nurse this morning re planning appt but she told me not to book it without going for a follow up first so looks like I will have to wait til sep as follow up in july and then it will be a 2 mth wait for planning.
Hope all is going ok with everyone atm.


----------



## kara76

Sugar hugs

Sammy the nurses will always say that, ask um for follow up the same day then lol


----------



## PixTrix

Been thinking of you today Queenie

Kara's right the nurses will say that lol sometimes its just best to speak to admin and ask for an appointment. Did you get your bill sorted?

Thanks Swans

Hows furbaby today Mrs. T? Hope AF has arrived for you and you are all set for baseline tomorrow, good luck

Big hug Sugar, sounds like your hormones thinks its guy fawkes and are going off like fireworks!! We'll try medicating you, if that doesn't work then it will have to be a straight jacket I'm afraid!! Hope today is a better day for you, this rollercoaster sure is up and down, but hey each day is a day closer to OTD. Are you tempted to test early.

Ok I have an URGENT request can be one of 2 things - either a solid chest with a big lock to put tests in, or a large chest with an even bigger lock to lock me in lol we were in boots today and before going in I said we won't buy any tests yet and then before I knew it I was at the time with a clearblue 3 pack. I've never been an early tester, but there's voices in my head telling there's 3 in there, whats the harm of one in the morning pmsl know its too early though, so will refrain (will try)

Today is a good day so far, last night my mood seemed to lift. Can't beat a bit of music therapy and there I was singing along using my ladyshave as a mic lol The good mood continues today. I went to acu earlier, so that was nice and relaxing. I wonder how long the chirpy pix can last, or is it really just hysteria lol

hugs to all


----------



## kara76

Mrs t hope af arrived

Pixie wixie woo woo you are a very bad girl. Naughtie I would say buying those tests, u know now that u have them u will test early! Its deffo way too early atm


----------



## josiejo

Pix, you naughty girl. I got dh to hide the tests we got, he put them pretty high up where I couldn't get to with out ladders lol Well done on staying chipper, long may it last.

Queenie, I hope your appointment went well.

Sammy, I managed to have a follow up and planning appointment in one, I would defo phone admin and try and book one.

Mrs T, how is your lil furbaby doing? I hope af has shown her face

Swans, how are you?

Hope everyone is doing well.

I am struggling to get into 'get fit for tx' mode. Diet is going rubbish and only went swimming twice last week, did do a lot of walking yesterday though. I have even managed to confuse myself with all the suppliments so need to go find the thread that explains what they are all for. I need to lose some weight in the next 4 weeks before I see some of my old friends, some of whom I haven't seen in 8-10yrs. 
Anyone got tips for getting through an evening with a load of mum's? All but 2 of my old friends are mums, 2 of them have recently had babies and one is pregnant and I am really not sure how I will cope with all the baby talk. Especially as I will be drinking for the 1st time in 2yrs, I can see me crying in the toilets lol I certainly don't want them not to talk about there kids that would be silly but I know at least one of them makes it her main topic of conversation as she likes to tell other mums how they should be doing things.


----------



## PixTrix

Oo I am naughty ladies, i can hear them calling my name lol not going to do yet as really is too early, hasn't even been a week since transfer!

Big hugs Josie its going to be lovely to see your old friends but will be a tough night. I'm not sure I've got any advice to make it any easier, but to focus on your upcoming tx and keep telling yourself that your turn is just around the corner and if that doesn't help think of those that are going to be getting up to children early in the morning with hangovers lol


----------



## sugar-fairy

Pix put down the tests and step away   I only have the one that the clinic gave me here and so far have not been tempted to test. Mum is going away on Sunday for a week and as it is OTD I thought I would test on the Saturday so if it is not good news then she has the day and night to deal with it before going away. Part of me wants to test very soon but I think it is too early. I am 8dp2dt so would probably get a BFN and would then be distraught till OTD. Not worth the additional hassle. At least my mood is better today, dont have the rage today   . Managed to get my assignment almost finished too so that was a bonus. Only 500 more words to find.  Do you have any symptoms yet. I have sore gums and a slobby gob (not had that before) so dont know if it means anything.


Queenie I hope the scan went well today, really hope that you can start on the ceritide and that your follies are growing nicely.
Josie it is hard to spend time with pg people, just sip your wine and smile. I find that helps. I found that the anticipation of spending time with them was worse than actually being with them. I hope that you have a good night 
Sammy I think asking the admin staff for both apts is the best plan otherwise you will wait ages. They wouldnt book my tx apt until I had had my fu and then waited months. Not good.
Kara hope tyler is feeling better now, its hard when they are so little and poorly.


----------



## kara76

Sugar is deffo too early hun for a hpt. 

Sorry for the quickie but more spots in my house!!


----------



## PixTrix

tests, what tests Sugar lol out of sight out of mind! The temptation has left me now! I think its a good idea to test before your mum goes away, that way you can celebrate with her before she goes away! Oo I'm liking the sore gums and slobby gob, could well be a good sign. Not really sure if I have got any symptoms, my boobs have been getting increasingly painful but I am putting that down to gestone and progynova. Feeling a little out of sorts but don't think that means anything. Finding myself willing myself to feel sick or something, just to have some kind of sign lol

aw gosh Kara, has Tyler got more spots?


----------



## Queenie1

pix and sugar step away from the pee sticks.  it is far too early. try and keep positive ladies
sending    

kara oh no more spots how tyler is ok. 

josie oh its so hard isn't it. really feel for you. try and smile and drink and then come back on here and let it all out we will be here to listen and understand. good luck.  how is your mum

sammy good luck with phoning admin. i'm sure they try and get you the 2 app's on the same day.

mrs t has af arrived i hope so and good luck for baseline.

hi everyone. 

afm  scan went well all the follies are growing nicely since friday. i am starting the centroide tonight and back on friday for another scan.  getting more pains in the ovary area don't know how ladies who have loads of follies growing manage and i don't have many and have been getting loads of pain.


----------



## PixTrix

thrilled for you Queenie, you are going to have some lovely eggies :O)


----------



## Queenie1

thanks pix. really hope i do. will be so happy to get over that hurdle of fertilization. 

how are you. hope dp has hidden those tests away from you


----------



## kara76

Josie I use to tell people straight that I couldn't have kids. Harsh I know and it did make people a little embrassed and you might find that after the intial baby talk they will go off the subject cause the normal fertile people actually enjoy time away from there kids and not to talk about them all the time...I'm sure not all fertile people are like that but a lot are lol

Queenie yay queenie go girl. Take each step one by one and you will be fine. Everything is out of your control so try and focus on enjoying your cycle. You will get some nice eggies I'm sure


----------



## PixTrix

it will be a worry for you after your last cycle Queenie, but as Kara says take one step at a time. You have had fertilisation before, last time was a blip. big hugs


----------



## Queenie1

thanks both so much. your words are reassuring. no one else understands whats it like. as soon as i get out of the hospital i text kara and pix before i text dp and my mum, as you both give me reasurrance. thank you both x


----------



## PixTrix

what are friends for ey and there's no friends like ff friends. Always here for you x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

A very quick one from me. Glad scan went well Queenie, try and stay positive

Afm AF didn't arrive but it's just as well - gotta let furbaby go tomorrow, results not good and can't let her suffer. No idea what I'm gonna do :-(


----------



## Queenie1

oh mrs t i am so very sorry about your furbaby.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Meant to say big hugs to Tyler, hope she is better soon x


----------



## kara76

Oh mrs t massive hugs and I know how very hard it is but it really is the last kind thing we can often do for our furbabies. I feel so much sadness for you and I know the coming days and weeks will be so very hard but please know I understand and I'm here for you. Hugs from rex to ur furbaby.


----------



## PixTrix

oh Mrs. T I am so very very sorry. Sending you big hugs. Wish I could take just a little of your pain away, but know I can't but please know that I am here and as you shed a tear, so do I. Just wanted to share this with you

FROM FRIEND TO FRIEND 

You're giving me a special gift,
So sorrowfully endowed,
And through these last few cherished days,
Your courage makes me proud.

But really, love is knowing
When your best friend is in pain,
And understanding earthly acts
Will only be in vain.

So looking deep into your eyes,
Beyond, into your soul,
I see in you the magic, that will
Once more make me whole.

The strength that you possess,
Is why I look to you today,
To do this thing that must be done,
For it's the only way.

That strength is why I've followed you,
And chose you as my friend,
And why I've loved you all these years...
My partner 'til the end.

Please, understand just what this gift,
You're giving, means to me,
It gives me back the strength I've lost,
And all my dignity.

You take a stand on my behalf,
For that is what friends do.
And know that what you do is right,
For I believe it too.

So one last time, I breathe your scent,
And through your hand I feel,
The courage that's within you,
To now grant me this appeal.

Cut the leash that holds me here,
Dear friend, and let me run,
Once more a strong and steady dog,
My pain and struggle done.

And don't despair my passing,
For I won't be far away,
Forever here, within your heart,
And memory I'll stay.

I'll be there watching over you,
Your ever faithful friend,
And in your memories I'll run,
...a young dog once again.


----------



## Swans72

Mrs T I'm so sorry Hun I know exactly how you feel. I've got tears running down my face as I write this and what with reading Pix's lovely verse I'm a useless wreck. We're all here for you but you know deep down it's for the best you don't want to see her suffer. Take care and lots of   to you, DH and a big special one to furbaby x

Queenie glad all went well with the scan and good news you can start the cetrotide x

Josie I'm good ta feeling very positive at the moment about my next cycle - I'll be a wreck nearer the time though   hope you're ok and your mum is ok x

Hi to everyone else catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Mrs t   wishing you and dh all the strength in the world for the brave thing you are doing today. To put furbabys needs above your own especially when it will cause you such pain.  

Queenie great news about your scan. Great to hear such positive news. 
Pix hope you doing ok today, another closer to otd


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t thinking of you all today. it will be such a difficult day but the right decision you would not want to see him in pain any more. my thoughts and prayers and with you, dh and furbaby.  

pix what a lovely verse.


----------



## Kitty71

Be thinking of you today Mrs T


----------



## PixTrix

Thinking of you Mrs T


----------



## kara76

Mrs t and family. Thinking of you today. Big massive hugs


----------



## sammy75

Mrs t, you and your dh will be in my thoughts today it is so sad that you have to say goodbye to your much loved furbaby, take care.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Girls thanks so much for your kind words and massive support. Pix your verse was wonderful but brought many tears. Kara thanks for the text this morning too. Well she's at peace now, she was very restless last night and I know we've done the right thing for her. Her vet was amazing too. I know it's gonna be tough living our lives without her, and I know you girls understand when I say now I am truly childless. 

Sorry I've brought this thread down. Let's make way for some positive news now - no pressure girls but I really need cheering up

Kara - glad Tyler is feeling better today. Sending cwtches her way

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

Hugs sweetie


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Me again. AF just arrived - DH think we should still carry on with treatment but I'm not so sure. Am on the sick for a couple of days as my boss would never have understood the need to take time off. 

If I need to rebook baseline scan how do I get through if they won't take calls after 1pm?


----------



## kara76

I would give admin a call and explain. I do think furbaby would want u to carry on


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - you're right as usual, I'm just being silly. Took your advice and booked in via admin for tomorrow morning x


----------



## kara76

That's great mrs t. I bet furbaby will have a word with the big dog in the sky and shine down luck on u


----------



## sun dancer

Mrs T so so sorry 2 hear bowt ur furbaby thinking of u all and sending massive HUG'S ur way hope u and dh r coping ok and looking after each other . Im so glad that u hav decided 2 carry on wiv ur tx like Kara said ur furbaby would want u 2 so gd luck for ur baseline moro and i will b thinking of u x x x x


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t been thinking of you. sending hugs to you. glad to hear your going ahead with tx. good luck for baseline tomorrow your furbaby will be watching over this tx.

how are you today pix.

sugar how is the wait treating you. 

hi everyone

afm still having pains and feel so tender there. should have been going to zumba tonight but didn't think i could take jumping up and down. have not felt like this before. just hope its the follies growing.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs T i am so very sorru, i can't imagine how you feel xx

Hope you other ladies are doing Ok.

AFM i started AF yesterday so first menopur and suprecur tonight as i am short proto this time, scan at day 8, but does anyone know what day EC is on short proto with these days? X


----------



## josiejo

Just a quick one to send Mrs T loads of hugs   . As Kara has said furbaby will be defo putting in good words with the chief dog for you. 

Will catch up properly tomorrow


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone,
mrs t, hope your ok and glad your rebooked baseline so good luck for tommoow and   that you will be getting that bfp you so deserve,
pix, hope 2ww not driving you too  , try to avoid the poas for a few days longer and i'm also   that you get your much deserved bfp,
queenie, you too as they say luck comes in 3's so your the 3 that will be getting the good news this time around,   thinking.
dizzy, i had ec exactly 2wks after starting the injections on sp, good luck to you also.
glad tyler feeling better kara,
hope everyone else is ok atm.

afm i managed to get an earlier appt for follow up so now got to go on the 22nd june and hopefully i could be able to go ahead with the fet for july or august.


----------



## PixTrix

Big hugs Mrs. T furbaby will have crossed rainbow bridge now and will be looking down on you glad that you are going ahead with tx. By the way this thread is for the ups and downs we are all buddies in this together to share whatever we need support with, so really no need to apologis for bringing the thread down x
Sounds like the gonal f is working wonders with your ovaries Queenie. A good idea not to go to zumba, not good for your ovaries when stimming. 

Well done on getting started dizzy. EC will be roughly 2 weeks in but won't be really sure until your follie progress in known

Yay that is great news that you have got an earlier appointment Sammy, you could ask to do your tx planning the same day

I've been to agility tonight and took my 2 nephews, then took them for a macdonalds so have had a lovely day.


----------



## skyblu

Hi Ladies,

Just popped in to see how you all are getting on and could not run.

Pix -I am so glad to read you are now pupo you and dp must be so happy, I hope the 2ww will fly by and you get your BFP and hopfully you will 2 babies to keep you busy.  

Mrs T - I am so sorry to read of your furbaby, I am sure he is looking down on you and hopfully have a good word with him upstairs and hopfully you will also be pupo in a couple of weeks. I will be thinking of you.  

Kara - Sorry Tyler been poorly, hopefully she is now on the mend and spot free.x

Afm, I am still waiting for my op, I was told I will have the op within 28 weeks, so that could be any time up to October  I just hope I will have it sooner rather than later.

On a happier note we will be starting our adoption training course next month and hopfully we will get to panel around December.
I just wish time would go by quicker, I can't wait for everthing to be over and be a mummy and get on with life without any more dramas.

Good luck ladies, I will check in with you all again soon.
Sending you all      

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Aw thanks so much skyblu. Lovely to see you back, I have been thinking about you lots. Hope your op is sooner rather than later. Great news that you are starting your adoption training course, I will look forward to reading your news


----------



## Swans72

Morning ladies just a quickie as on the way to the gym   I'm sure lipo would be easier and cheaper in the long run  

Mrs T so glad you decided to go ahead with tx and good luck for your scan today x

Dizzy excellent news that you are now back on the road to treatment my EC was 2 weeks after my AF started - good luck 

Pix - another day closer I'm   for your BFP

Hi to everyone else it's difficult to keep up with what's going on at the moment x


----------



## faith_2011

hiya to all im new to the site and currently waiting to go for my validation appointment at ivf wales in cardiff as i have been on waiting list for ivf....does anyone know how long it will take from this appointment untill they start a treatment plan? or any advise on questions i should be asking?
thanks 
wishing u all the best x


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Mrs t how are you? Hope baseline went well

Sky great news on your adoption, it will soon be here 

Pix how's u?

Queenie no zumba is a good idea

Sorry no more personals I can't read back on my phone


----------



## jo1985

faith hi and welcome cant help you with answer but hope u start soon x


----------



## Swans72

Hi Faith and welcome.  I think alot depends on your age and AMH levels etc but i'm sure someone will be along to give you more info.  All I can tell you is that I had my first appt with them in May 10 and was told I would have to be on the list for about 12 months.  Then in September 10 I was called for another appointment where they took bloods etc and told me to book in for a scan.  I went for my scan a couple of weeks later which was fine and asked about the results of my blood tests.  Marie the nurse told me that everything was fine except for my AMH level which was low and they would try and push me through given my age as well.  Then in November I received a telephone call saying we had got to the top of the list and to go in for a planning appointment.  I literally received the planning pack a day before the appointment which we had to complete and watch a DVD.  When I got there because I was on day 2 of AF they decided to start me there and then.  My husband and I walked out of there completely shell shocked with bags of drugs thinking on my god this is it!!  Good luck for your appt though hun.  Have you had any appt's with them so far?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all, thanks for all your kind words and hugs, your support has been amazing. 

Pix - lovely words again, you know exactly the right thing to say. Your pooches are very lucky to have you as their mummy. Hope you are still having a good time relaxing and being pupo

Queenie - hope the pain is a good sign

Dizzy - great news youve started. Everyone is different but about two weeks is a good estimate

Kara - glad Tyler is feeling better

Hi Swans, Jo

Skyblu - great to hear from you and fab news on the adoption. Look forward to hearing about your journey

Faith - welcome. It depends what appts you have had so far. I'd already done my waiting when I got called in for validation so I booked treatment planning two weeks later

Sorry if I've missed anyone, head is in the shed!

Well, more drama from me. Had AF from hell, not sure if it's down to the norethisterone. Really didn't feel up to the scan but knew I had to go. But, within 5 mins of being in the car (DH driving thankfully) I came over all hot, felt really sick and passed out! DH brought me home and put me in bed and I slept for 2 hrs. So third time lucky I have baseline scan tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Meant to ask - I'm not too late am I - it'll be day 3 for baseline tomorrow ?


----------



## kara76

Oh mrs t you poor girl. Probably stress. Day 1 to 3 is fine


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Kara. Hopefully I'm getting all my bad luck out of the way before treatment. x


----------



## kara76

Its often the case that hun. Before my last cycle, I had an op, 1 abandoned cycle due to too thickining, one abandoned due to no responce then my nan passed away while I was down regging! It was a lot to cope with but with great support we can make it through


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well hope my bad luck has run out. And I certainly have the support to get through - you lot are amazing and I'm lucky I have an amazing DH too


----------



## sun dancer

Mrs T u poor thing hope u r feeling better now and gd luck for moro b thinking of u x


----------



## Swans72

Mrs T what's happening with you goodness me! I hope you'll be feeling better soon and that you can have baseline tomorrow. But all your bad luck has happened now positive thoughts from here on in x

Hi everyone else x


----------



## jk1

Swans - we have our baselines on the same day...whoop whoop!!

Mrs T - i posted on CRMW xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swans72

Jk1 fab it'll be lovely to have a cycle buddy I'm so excited at the moment and feel really good but am worried that it will go pear shaped  . Be warned Hun I'll probably end up nagging and annoying you! X


----------



## PixTrix

Mrs T    what a time of it your having. Hope your now feeling much better, stress does funny things to you and thank goodness you weren't  driving. Aw thanks what a lovely thing to say    Good luck for tomorrow, I have started on day 3 before.

Queenie hope you have had a good night, fri will soon be here 

A big welcome to you faith. The timings of things have all changed since I got started on the road. Although believe things move faster than they used to. Any questions that pop into your head between now and then jot them down and take them with you. Good luck and keep us up to date. You'll find it very supportive here

That was an early morning visit to the gym Swans!!

Jk great that you and swans are cycle buddies, it does help to have someone to go through it with. 

afm pleased to report that DP's father finally got out of hospital today, so that eases some stresses it has been endless! My brother seen his consultant today who told him that the type of tumour that he has got on his spine is rarely malignant and that he's very lucky as there is usually also a brain tumour but thankfully he hasn't got a brain tumour. Having said that, it is still very serious and it will involve going through nerves possibly associated with his bowel and other areas which may or may not grow back and also removal of a couple of discs. It is hoped that he'll be operated on within 8 weeks, or with his wife being a headteacher he is hoping to get it done during the school holidays as his DW is a headmistress.


----------



## Swans72

Hi Pix yes always early morning starts for the gym I aim to be there for 6am 3 times a week I know I'm a looney tune  

Good news about your father in law and that things are looking a bit more positive for your brother. Weird in a way and don't take this the wrong way but when you were going for transfer everything was going wrong for you big time and now it's nearly OTD everything seems to be positive so here's hoping and praying for you Hun


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie from me 

Pix - glad you've had some good news at last. How are you doing?

Queenie - good luck for scan tomorrow

Afm feeling much better today although still feel quite wobbly, think you are right girls - just stress and grief i think. Well didn't think baseline scan was a milestone but it's felt like it this week. Scan went well so start jabbing tonight - I normally cope well with the hormones but not so sure how I'll do this time. Feels like so long ago since last attempt. 

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

Mrs t so glad baseline went well. Yay to jabbing


----------



## Swans72

Yay Mrs T way to go! Are you on different drugs this time?

Hi everyone else x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I know yay! Same drugs Swans - 450 Menopur on short protocol due to my low AMH


----------



## Swans72

That's what I was on last time but didn't respond very well so they're changing it this time
to Gonal F - hopefully between the change of drugs and DHEA I'll respond better.  That said I really wasn't prepared last time as it happened so fast I was only there for a planning appt and left with a bag of drugs to start that night!

Happy jabbing   x


----------



## PixTrix

thanks girlies I'm doing good, taking one day at a time!

Fair play Swans thats dedication for you. Baseline is getting closer, are you excited/nervous

Yay Mrs. T so glad you are feeling better and glad baseline went well and you are all set to start. This is where life starts to get a bit kinder to you

How are doing Queenie, hope all is well. Lots of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you

Hello everyone else


----------



## Swans72

Hi Pix not so sure I'd call it dedication   I'm feeling really positive and good at the moment but bet that will change nearer baseline.

Hope you're doing ok and resisting those peesticks - not long to go though. I really have got everything crossed for you Hun x

Good luck for tomorrow queenie x


----------



## PixTrix

aw thanks Swan. I felt I really benefited from an exercise regime before tx. great that you are feeling positive


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Swans - won't be long and you'll be at baseline too. It'll be interesting to see whether the DHEA has made any difference to me. I'm hoping for better quality as my embryos haven't developed enough in previous cycles

Pix - only a few days til OTD for you. Taking a day at a time is the best approach. Praying this will be your time. Have you been tempted to test yet? Oh I really hope that life gets kinder from here on for both of us  

Queenie - hope tomorrow goes well

Kara - lol at Tyler escaping today. Not much makes me chuckle at the mo, but that did the trick!

Hi to everyone else.

Afm first jabs done. Quick question I didn't think of earlier - do they scan or do EC or ET on weekends if need be?

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

Mrs t great news that we made u smile and yay one jab down

Queenie loads of luck for tomorrow huni


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

hi faith and welcome.

mrs t glad 1st jab went well. good luck for tonights.

pix glad to hear dp dad is out of hospital and good to hear that things are looking a little better for you brother. hope you are keeping well.

hi to everyone 

afm scan went well. have 8 follies on right and 3 on left not all up to size but a good few are. i am book in for ec on tuesday  can't wait really excited about it all. last jab on sunday night.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yay Queenie - thats fab news! Been thinking of you. Lots of luck for Tuesday x x
Pix sending lots of       your way x x

Hello everyone else 
x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie fab news, Tuesday will be here before you know it

Pix, how u doing?


----------



## sammy75

brilliant news queenie.


----------



## Swans72

That's brilliant news Queenie well done x


----------



## kara76

Go queenie
Go queenie
Go queenie go 

Wow ec is just round the corner


----------



## Queenie1

thank you all so much. your support is wonderful. i am still feeling excited about it. will be wishing the weekend away.


----------



## PixTrix

woohoo thrilled for you Queenie, hope the weekend goes fast for you. There'll still be a bit of growing going on there too. Will have everything crossed for some lovely eggies for you   

Yay Mrs. T great you have got started. Here's to some lovely follie growth    you've had a tough time of it lately, things can only get better now. As Kara has told you before how 
how the lead up to her BFP was stressful to say the least and if you keep reading I hope you can gain some hope from what I am about to write as you know the past number of months have been a bit of a stress for me also lol

ok here goes    firstly thank you so very much to each and everyone of you for your evergiving support and encouragement. I am so very pleased to say the least, although still a little cautious and extremely shocked to announce that it looks like I may have a    (oh my word have I just written that!) if any of you have been reading my diary you may already know this    sorry for not having said anything sooner, but the time didn't feel right and of course it is so so early days, esp since OTD isn't until Wed and not until then will I fully allow myself to let it start to sink in and celebrate it. I did my first test on tuesday which was 6dp5dt resulting in a very faint positive and dahed off to town for a big supply of more tests. Did another brand when got home and another pos and so between then and now I have done 10 tests lol (yes I know!) I blame Kara for the 10th which I got in the poundshop when with her and darling Tyler today and did the test in debenhams loo's lol at least you could say I told you so Kara lol

So there's my news and still can't quite believe it and hope all progresses well


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo flipping hoo Pix, I am absolutely thrilled for you. What amazing news!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

By the way 10 tests, what are you like, lol


----------



## PixTrix

aw thanks so much Mrs. T yeah 10 I am mad! Praying so hard this is for real!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

After 10 you'd better believe it Pix! Try and enjoy hun, you SO deserve it x


----------



## SarahJaneH

OMG Pix, that's wonderful!!!!! lol at your trip to Debenhams loo! Brilliant news xxxx

Great news on your scan Queenie, all the very best for Tuesday   

Mrs T, glad baseline went well and you have got started, will be keeping everything crossed for you - sorry you have had such a tough time lately and really hope happier times are coming for you


----------



## Swans72

Wow Pix - who's a clever girl then   I'm so so pleased for you a big congrats and here's to the next 9 months x


----------



## skyblu

Well done Pix, I am so happy for you, you so desirve this.
Best of luck for the next 9 months and take it easy, 10 tests lol!!!!!!

Good luck Mrs Thomas and Queenie, lets hope it will be you two celebrating next.xx

Skyblu.xx


----------



## sun dancer

Fantastic news Pix im very pleased for u x lol @ 10 sticks but like Mrs T said after 10 u should believe it x x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Pix - that it THE most fantabulous news. You so deserve it. I think 10 should be right lol but I hope Wednesday comes round quickly for you so you can start enjoying the moment properly x x x (BTW it could take another 8 months for it to really sink in lol   )


----------



## kara76

Pix u know I am totally over the moon for you and yep I did tell u so lol


----------



## Queenie1

pix as you know i am absolutely thrilled for you.


----------



## jo1985

ah pix congrats thats made me cry i so happy for u , 10 tests believe it hunny ur going to be a mam x all the best x


----------



## sammy75

pix, massive congratulations to you and dh and i had a feeling that this was going to be positive, so pleased for you.

queenie, good luck for ec tues,

hi to everyone else and hope your all doing ok.

as for myself, pix your story has made me feel more positive now about my frozen little embies, so can't wait to get going now just hope they don't take too long in booking me in for it.


----------



## sugar-fairy

That is fantastic news Pix, I am so happy for you. Rest up for the next 9mths.


----------



## josiejo

WOW!! Massive congratulations Pix, I am so so happy for you   I am also chuckling my head off at your 10 tests, I imagine that number will increase rapidly in the coming days. Best of luck for the coming months x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - hope it is sinking in hunni. I've pm'd you

Kara - it isn't like you to say I told you so, lol

Queenie - hope the weekend is going quickly enough for you

Hi to everyone else 

Thanks all for your kind words. Jabs going fine but still missing my furbaby so much it's hard being at home. So we are going to get away for the night tomorrow. Any tips for travelling with the drugs? I'm on the menopur that you mix 1200 at a time and that doesn't need refridgerating once mixed so was just gonna keep them in a coolbag. Hope that'll be ok.

Mrs T x


----------



## jk1

Pix - you may be bankrupt from buying tests before your first scan!! Amazing news, I'm so happy for you hun!!!!! xx


----------



## kara76

Mrs t big hugs, it will get easier in time. A cooler bag will be totally fine, enjoy your break away


----------



## PixTrix

aw thank you so much to each and every one of you, all your posts mean so much and fill me with joy   I did a digital today which was very reasuring and has so far taken away my poas fetish lol but I'm still finding it hard to take on board that this is happening and so praying real hard that I get to wednesday and take each day from there. 

A night away is just what you need Mrs. T  hope the jabs are going well and each passing day gets a little easier for you

Wow not long until DR now JK

Woohoo Queenie 3 days to go and time for you to lay!


----------



## Lea78

Woooo Hooooo CONGRATULATIONS Pix (Yes i'm still lurking and spying on you all) So pleased for you, you really deserve it. 

Hi to the rest of you gals.............Stay positive. xx

Lea xx


----------



## Sam76

Have just read through last couple of pages for this thread and was absolutely thrilled to read your news Pix x huge hugs from us xxx 

Queenie & MrsT - so exciting to see things moving for you both too - sending you both love & luck xxx

Good luck to all the other ladies too xxx


----------



## jo1985

pix i ve decided ur having twins lol as u were positive days b4 otd , lol thats my thinkin so chuffe 4 u. Hi to everyone else hope all ok i plodin along x


----------



## PixTrix

aw thanks again everyone, your all fab. Ha Jo! Not sure about that think the digi would have said more than 1-2 weeks if twins in there, could be wrong tho lol

Good luck for trigger tonight Queenie

well I am stretched on the couch in my pj's. I was gutted that the festival of dogs was cancelled. So wasn't happy, the weather was horrid when we got up so delayed going until it had cleared up and when we got there, there was just a sign on the gate saying that it had been cancelled due to high winds!! Oh well went out for a lovely lunch instead and now I feel pooped!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one to say good luck for trigger tonight Queenie and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow


----------



## kara76

Queenie loads of luck for trigger. I know the trigger is a big emotional milestone. Enjoy ur drug free bank holiday


----------



## Queenie1

thank you all. i keep forgetting its trigger tonight good job i have set my alarm.

pix glad you had a nice lunch. hope dp is looking after you. i agree with jo think your gonna have twins. 

mrs t how are you. 

hi kara.

afm been and bought some mags today ready for tuesday. on saturday mum and i went to cardiff shopping. i bought a dress for 2 weddings i have in the summer as it had 20% off for the bank holiday weekend. i have 28 days to make my mind up whether to keep or not. so if tx works it will be going back as i won't fit in it. if it doesn't then it staying. 
wanted to buy a new dressing gown for tuesday as mine is a little off white now. but couldn't get one in my size and lots of places only had summer ones and i wanted a nice fluffy warm one as i get cold easily. well i now will have to wear my old one


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Queenie, ha I think you should open a book on it lol Now then who's going to be returning dresses soon! I got a lovely pair of cropped trousers in the middle of tx got them  and home took the tag off without trying them on as they were the same as another pair I've got but a different colour, but they were a too tight, so said to myself never mind the bloating will go down after tx! Looks like they're going to be stuck in the wardrobe for a bit now!

How is everyone this evening?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Back in the hotel after a lovely meal and got wifi in the room so we are both happy - I'm catching up with ff and DH is playing some crap game on his phone! 

So Pix - how do you feel about twins? I hadn't thought about the early testing, the girls could be right..

Queenie - what time is trigger ? Hope it's not in the middle of the night. My last one was 4am, bit bleary eyed - thank goodness it was the premixed type.

Kara - how's Tyler getting on with the dogflap, lol. 

Hi to everyone else

Afm being out of the house has helped and it's been good to get away just DH and me. Jabs just done so chilling now


----------



## PixTrix

Good evening Mrs. T glad you are having a nice time away and wifi in hotel room is always a bonus. [email protected] twins - that would be amazing, but would feel equally blessed either way! Although I don't think it is twins as I think the tests (can't admit to the running total lol) would have much darker lines then they are at the mo and the conception indicator may have shown more than 1-2 weeks!! Watch this space!! Whens your first stim scan?


----------



## becci1810

hiya all hope everybodys good. i just have a quick question, i have been DR for 15 days now, and have been on my period (very heavily for since day 10 of injectin) is this normal, my cycle is normally pretty good and im finished by the 5th day. i have my baseline booked in for tues. i keep telling myself this can only b a good thing,as my lining will HOPEFULLY be nice and thin, but im not sure if this is normal. im also worried that they wont scan me if im still bleeding. please help, i hope im just worrying over nothin.  thanks xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi becci, everything sure is as it should be. Suprecur can give you a heavier period and as you say you should have a nice thin lining to start your stims. They are well used to scanning during bleeding, its really not that bad and you'll have a chance to use the loo before hand. Good luck for baseline and keep us up to date with your progress


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - come on, I need to know your running total. I thought 10 was mad, I think you're addicted lol. First scan is Thursday, dont like nor knowing whats going on in there!

Becci - it's been a long time since I've been on the long protocol but don't worry about bleeding. On short protocol you get scanned on day 1-3 of your period so they are used to it. You're right, you're lining should be nice and thin. Good luck for baseline scan


----------



## becci1810

thank you pixtrix and congratulations  xxx


----------



## PixTrix

your very welcome becci, any questions just ask

I am a very naughty girl Mrs. T I just want to see that line getting darker, although know it won't happen as fast as I want it to, but is getting stronger lol not too many more I think its 13, going to be restrained until OTD now and will do another digital. Thankfully I've got a busy few days ahead!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Don't blame you Hun, enjoy seeing that line. 13's not bad, I thought it wouldve been more by now, lol. Off to bed now, shattered tonight x


----------



## Queenie1

pix you are naughty. but i don't blame you

mrs t glad to hear your having a nice time. trigger is at 10.15. so a nice early one. 

thanks all for you kind messages. i have just done my last centroide. just trigger to go.

becci glad the girls have been able to answer your questions good luck for baseline scan


----------



## PixTrix

Night Mrs. T sweet dreams and enjpy your day tomorrow

Woohoo Queenie just the trigger to go, yippee, was it 10.30 you said it is?


----------



## Queenie1

10.15 pix.

all done woo hoo.


----------



## PixTrix

yay, enjoy your drug free night tomorrow and enjoy even better the special drugs on tuesday!! Will be praying hard for some lovely eggies for you


----------



## Queenie1

thanks pix.

glad to get that jab out the way.


----------



## PixTrix

Yeah good to have it all done now and soon you'll be on to the new jabs


----------



## Queenie1

yes looking forward to those gestone jabs lol

wondering whether to stop the royal jelly and q10 tablets today or tomorrow. do you think that its too late now to do any more to quality


----------



## PixTrix

aw they're really not that bad as long as you inject in the right place. 

you can continue to take co-enzyme if you want. Angelbumps list says you can take it throughout pregnancy. However I did stop it if I remember the day before EC as it was for the egg quality that I was taking it. You could stop the royal jelly the day before as well. As you say may have done what they are going to do for EC by now, but wouldn't harm taking another day


----------



## Queenie1

yes i'm only taking them for egg quality. can't wait to drop some of them have been on them all for so long now. 

well i'm off to bed. 

night speak tomorrow. xx


----------



## PixTrix

I'm the same I'm sick of the ones I'm taking. It wouldn't be a prob not to take them tomorrow. Night x


----------



## jk1

Just a quick one, to say wow queenie....not long now!!! good luck for tomorrow hun,

Jo xxxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Enjoy your drug free day Queenie, wishing you all the very best for tomorrow

Glad you are having a good break Mrs T, good luck for your scan 
Pix, you should buy shares in clearblue lol, not long til otd now
Becci good luck for your baseline
Hi to everyone


----------



## helen_26

WooHoo, congratulations Pix. I'm so pleased for you. 

Best of luck Queenie.got everything crossed.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I am keeping an eye on you all even though I wont be an ivf wales patient any longer.


----------



## FeebeeS

Hello girls, may I join you?  I have been 'lurking' for a while but you all seem like such a lovely bunch.

I am on my third IVF attempt at IVF Wales and have EC tomorrow.  My trigger was at 12.45am so watch out for me as you are leaving Queenie!! And lots of luck 

Becci, I am always on for longer and heavier when I am DR'ing. And always feel the need to apologise profusely to the nurses at baseline but they really don't mind!

Congratulations to you Pix! And hope you are having a lovely time away Mrs T.  I have had intralipids at CRMW and have seen you on there too, aren't they lovely!

Feebee xx


----------



## kara76

Queenie hope trigger went well and u have done all u can now for egg quaility

Hiya pix how are you

Hiya everyone


----------



## Queenie1

thanks all for you good wishes.

feebees welcome and good to see you posting. good luck for ec tomorrow. 

hi pix how are you today. any more pee sticks.

kara thanks 

afm feeling nervous today - butterflies in stomach. and feel quite teary. its not about the acutal procedure just afraid of not getting to 2ww.


----------



## kara76

Feebees welcome and good luck


----------



## Sam76

Good luck Queenie and FeebeeS for tomorrow    xx will be thinking of you both

Queenie - I remember being very nervous about each and every milestone on this difficult journey so here's a big hug   - each stage moves you along and I really hope that all goes well and tomorrow you feel like you've taken a big step forward x


----------



## PixTrix

thanks again ladies each and every one of you   

Sarah - I am obsessed lol I have never ever advocated testing early and can't believe I did and really didn't think I would do so many lol

Helen, you must continue to pop in to let us know how you are getting on. Will you go to CRMW?

A big welcome to you feebee and good luck for tomorrow. You'll have fab company in your 2ww with Queenie

I'm ok thanks Kara after a bit of a wobbly last night!

You know my latest peestick story Queenie lol it is totally understandable how you are feeling at the moment. I know its easy for me to say but try not to think about your last tx, think back to knowing that you have had fertilisation before.   

I had a bit of a downer last night just felt so over tired and out of sorts and had a horrible feeling that AF was on the way! But have given myself a good talking to and told myself that AF type twinges can be very much normal. Come to think of it, I think it all stems from a horrid dream I'd had the night before! I have had an expectation that the test lines should be darker so that has been worrying me a little so went to bed and had a good nights sleep and told myself I could do a digital test in the morning for reasurance and it has moved to 2-3 so that has helped, I won't continue with the conception indicator ones though as know they can cause unwarranted worry and am so past the massive urge of having to test now so thats good lol I will test on OTD so can make the call and will ensure I start to enjoy every moment!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Big hugs Queenie, keeping everything crossed for you   

Glad you are feeling better after your wobble Pix, enjoy hun, this is your time x

Hi Helen, good luck with your next step


----------



## PixTrix

aw thanks Sarah x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just a quickie to wish Queenie lots of luck for EC tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and sending       your way x x x


----------



## Queenie1

aww thanks all.

have packed bag and have just showered. spent ages trying to blow dry hair straight so don'tt have to put spray on to use straighteners. 
had butterflies again earlier and thought i was not gonna be able to eat tea but i did. needed to as have been told not to have breakfast in the morning. 

feebee hope your all ready for tomorrow and have enjoyed your drug free day. good luck for ec hope you get lots of lovely eggs.


----------



## josiejo

Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow Queenie and you too Feebee


----------



## jo1985

good luck for egg collection queenie x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - glad you had a nice early trigger. Hope you are feeling better now, it's normal to feel nervous and because you're not taking the process for granted you will enjoy your success even more. Wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you and praying for you x

Feebee - good luck for EC tomorrow too

Pix - sorry to hear you had a wobble last night. Glad the test put your mind at rest. Your wobble just shows how thankful you are, I think it's gonna take a while to fully sink in that you are having a baby! Hope OTD test makes you believe it and you can book your scan asap. Hope you're feeling better today 

Afm just done day 5 jabs. This cycle still feels like it's not happening. Haven't been as strict as before and hope I don't regret it later


----------



## Swans72

Hi ladies hope you all had a relaxing weekend.

Just a quickie to wish Queenie all the best for tomorrow   

Welcome feebee wishing you all the best as well got everything crossed for you both  

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## PixTrix

Lots and lots and lots of luck for tomorrow Queenie, I will be thinking of you and awaiting your text. Enjoy that sedation!!

Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow Feebee

Aw thanks Mrs. T much better today. Don't worry about not being so strict. I felt so unready to start the FET and initially it just felt so like going through the motions, but I think its good sometimes not to put too much pressure on getting everything just so if you know what I mean


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Glad you're feeling much better today Pix. I know exactly what you mean going through the motions. Hopefully the DHEA has performed miracles so the rest won't matter, lol


----------



## PixTrix

yay, heres to DHEA having worked its majic!


----------



## helen_26

Yeah pix, we will go to crmw. Got the wait for the lap 1st. Dont know whether it's best to wait until after the lap togo to crmw or to make myself known to them beforehand.


----------



## kara76

queenie straightening pubes really isnt nesseresary lol! a little trim would have done lol

mrs t i think it often really helps to be more relaxed
hiya all


----------



## binkyboo

i all,

Queenie, good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you     
Feebee, welcome and good luck also for tomorrow   , the girls here are fab 

Pix I know I have spoken to you on ** but HUGE CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!          

Jo Jo hope you enjoyed Cornwall

Hi Jo, hope the wedding plans are going ok?

Mrs T hope you are ok and the jabs are going ok

Thunderstix havent heared from you for a while, hope you are doing ok hun. x

Hi Swans, hope you ok?

Kara, hope Tyler is better.

Sorry if I have missed anyone, hi to all

AFM nothing happening at the moment really just waiting now for the letter for the scan and then the lap, so I feel a bit in linbo really but am ok, my Take That tickets arrived today, so happy, happy, happy!!!

Speak Soon.

xxxxx


----------



## kara76

blinky the waiting is such a pain. great news your take that tickets came


----------



## PixTrix

oo CRMW is lovely Helen. Have you been to one of the open evenings? You'd get the opportunity to have a chat with them then and take it from there. Waiting is horrid, but the best thing I did was wait for my lap before any more tx, so worth it

pmsl Kara, JE loved my straightened pubes! Go for it Queenie lol

Aw thanks Binky. It so nice to have all these lovely BFP messages but seems so weird that they are for me! I am so grateful to have got here! Don't be afraid to ring and check about your letters and that you've been put on the list, sometimes these things need chasing. Yay to the tickets


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - what are you like, that made me laugh out loud. Probably because it's not far off the truth - we all get so paranoid about looking our best, lol x

Binky - good to hear from you. Waiting is the pits! I got my TT tickets too, not long now. I'm hoping I will be taking a couple of embies with me


----------



## binkyboo

What date are you going on Mrs T I am going on the 15th x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm the 15th too Binky. Seats are pants - in the upper level - but don't care. Just need to be there to see my man Rob, yum yum x


----------



## jo1985

hello ladies good luck to everyone having ec et and appts today thinkin off u all , its half term whoop what to do with 3 monsters as they allowed out chicken pox all done with yey. Have good day all x


----------



## Queenie1

morning all

thank you all so much for your kind messages. 

pmsl kara at the pupes. they are now looking rather nice now!!! lol

have a few butterflies but others wise feeling ok. off to shower and get dressed and go. 

will post as soon as home. 

good luck feebee

lots of luck to everyone.


----------



## kara76

Loads and loads of luck for today queenie .


----------



## FeebeeS

Thank you all for your very kind welcome!

Good luck Queenie!! xx


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck ladies


----------



## sammy75

Queenie ane feebees good luck for ec.


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

i'm back and we got 11 eggs. which we are thrilled with did not expect that many. Ec went well and sedation was fab. feeling ok but might go and have a little lie down later.  just have to wait for that dreaded call tomorrow. i am expected some to not be mature enough to be injected but hopefully some will as long as we have 2 fertilize for transfer then i will be extremely happy. 
jodie demostrated how to do the gestone jab. i watched so i could perhaps later on try myself. after it had been done i went a bit funny and went white and had to sit down for a bit. lol

feebees lovely to meet you today and hope your ec went well and you got some lovely eggies as well.


----------



## jo1985

queenie fab number off eggs fingers crossed 4 call tom , rest up x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Queenie that's fantastic, well done! Take things easy today and good luck for your call tomorrow xx

Feebee, hope EC went well


----------



## sammy75

Queenie fab amount of eggs and praying that you get some brill embies for transfer.


----------



## josiejo

Yey Queenie, 11 is a great number. Going to keep my fingers crossed for you for the phone call tomorrow. 

Hope things went well for you too Feebee

Mrs T and Binky, I am going to see Take That on 15th too, I have standing tickets. I wasn't at all excited and was going to sell my tickets but now I have seen the reviews and the song list I am very excited. We were very close to the B stage last time and I ened up screaming like a teenager as I was so close to Jay lol

Thunderstix and Swans, how are you both?

Hope everyone else is doing good.

afm, my pre treatment diet is still going badly especially after a trip to Cornwall. Cream tea and fish and chips aren't that diet friendly lol I have a busy few weeks coming up, my end of course exhibition is in 1 week. Really can't believe I am going to have my photographs up in The Riverfront in a proper exhibition. Take That is the week after and then I head up to Scotland for a week to spend some time with my Mum and catch up with my old friends then straight down to Cornwall with my niece and dh for a week holiday. Then it will only be a week until planning so it is all going to fly by.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Queenie - Glad today went well, all sounding good, great number of eggs, hope they are working their magic as we speak and you get lots of fertilisation.

Feebee - Hope it was good news for you too.

AFM Had second scan today, had 10 eggs left ovary and at least 4 eggs on right(difficult to see on scan as so high up!). A bit panicky as never had this many before and don't want to over stimulate. They are scanning me again on Thursday (as father in laws funeral is friday) so am away for the weekend, then prob EC Monday x


----------



## jk1

Queenie - fab news on the egg front and i have my fingers crossed for the call tmrw for you!!  You made me laugh about the gestone, I had them on my last cycle and Jane showed my DH how to do them, I also went white and dizzy and had to sit down!!  

Dizzy - good news about the scan, I don't think that is too many, just make sure if you feel like you are over stim then make sure you go in for another scan as they can adjust your meds. 


Josiejo - sounds like you are a busy lady over the next few weeks!! congrats on getting your photos in an exhibition xx  I am jealous of you going to take that, DH spent all day trying to get tickets but couldn't get through!!! xxx
Hope everyone is ok,

Jo xxx


----------



## Queenie1

jk1 glad i was not the only one to do that then. lol

josie congrats on getting your work exhibited. keeping busy will help the time go quicker. how is your mum.

dizzy glad scan went well. keep up the protein and fluids.



feebees hope your ok and ec went well. thinking of you. 

thank  you all for your kind thoughts. i just  that they are fertilizing well.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - that's amazing news. 11 is a fab number, you must be thrilled. I am delighted for you and hoping that you get a great fert rate. Praying for you, will look forward to your news tomorrow. I was fine when i was shown how to do the gestone but had a funny turn when DH did my first one at home! Another step closer Hun x

Feebee - hope your EC went well too

Dizzy - great news on your scan, hopefully I won't be far behind you

Josie - I'll be acting like a teenager too - only because DH is coming with me that I'll have to reign it in a bit! Great news on your exhibition, how exciting

Jo - less than two weeks now

Hope everyone else is good

Afm lots of ovary twinges today, hopefully that's a good sign. Really didn't want to go back to work today, never mind only 3 days left


----------



## sugar-fairy

Queenie what fantastic news, you must be delighted.   that you get good news tomorrow, you so deserve this to work for you this time


----------



## josiejo

Queenie, my Mum isn't too bad physically but is a total wreck mentally and taking it out on my poor Dad. She had hoped to hear from the hospital by now with the latest plans and results of the biopsy.
The exhibition sounds a lot more impressive than it it lol It is an exhibition for eveyone doing City and Guilds photography but it is a little cool that it is at The Riverfront.
Mrs T, I was going with dh but he can't be bothered with the waiting around so now going with my best buddy, he is a big rock fan but I have got him liking Take That. He came with me last time and loved it, just wasn't sure his girlfriend would let him come with me.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie - thats great news. you must be thrilled. Hope the call comes early and that you have a great fertilisation rate. Will be thinking of you x x x


----------



## PixTrix

yay Queenie you know I'm thrilled for you.    that all is well in the lab tonight   

How did you get on feebee?

Josie holidays are for enjoying and putting the diet on the backburner! Wow your exhibition will be fab, seen some of your pics on ** they are great. Hope your mum hears from the hospital soon.

All looking good dizzy, don't worry if the clinic felt you were over responding the clinic would have done bloods etc sounds like a good number. Keep up your fluids and protein.

Hope you've got lots of follie growth going on there Mrs. T

Big hello everyone else

afm been to agility tonight and fell flat on my **** lol my nephew thought it was hilarious! My brother has been given a date for his op so that is good news. Had my poor mother moaning down the phone cos the poor thing has got shingles!


----------



## Queenie1

josie hope your mum hears from the hospital soon.

mrs t twinges sounds like growth going on there.

hope your ok after falling pix. good to hear your brother has an op date. pix good luck for testing and enjoy phoning clinic with your good news tomorrow. x

afm think the pain relief is wearing aching now around ovaries. just done my first clexane jab.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - did you poas today? OTD tomorrow, yay! Hope you get your scan booked. Hope you feel ok after your tumble. Great news your brother got his date too 

Queenie - hope you are resting up ready for your news. Hope they call early for you 

Josie - hope your mum hears from the hospital soon, it must be so tough for you all


----------



## becci1810

hiya all hope everybodys doing ok.   

welcome Feebees, this is a lovely site, everybody has been so welcoming and been givin me great advice.
queenie.... thats a great result, very happy for u .

i had my base line scan today, Lorraine scanned me and said everythin was fine so i have just given myself my first menopur (i think thats how its spelt) injection.....so im on my way     i have another scan next tues, then does anybody know how long it will b til my next scan after that? or does it depend on each individual case?  im sooo excited. xxx

pix, will b thinkin of u tomro  otd day  xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becci - well done on your first jab. My second scan is usually another two days from the first one but it will depend on how you are doing. I'm on day 6 of jabs so only a little bit in front of you


----------



## becci1810

mrs thomas- thank u, i was asked at my appointment if i had any questions, and my mind went blank,  but now i have 100's lol.
good luck with ur injections, how r u finding them?  i am finding my tummy is starting to get really sore.im tending to do them in the same about place, as im unsure how far across my tummy i can do them if that makes sence?
im penciled in for ec week com 13th.i cant wait to get my actual date. will that b at my next scan? sorry for bombardin u with questions.xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Fire away with any questions, that's what we are here for. My jabs are going fine thanks, I'm a bit of a pro now after 4 IUIs and 2 IVFs! I alternate on my left and right side and go right across my stomach so I'm not jabbing the same place. Everyone takes a different amount of time from starting jabs to egg collection - you will get an update at your scan next week and it will depend on how you are doing. You won't get your date until they are happy with the size of your follies at one of your scans. Hope this helps, it's a wait and see game sorry


----------



## Swans72

Way to go Queenie that's fantastic news   for that call tomorrow for you.  Did you have a change of drugs this time? X

Josiejo - my you are a busy bee goodness me I could hardly keep up with everything you got going on you must be exhausted and as for the diet well there's always  tomorrow  Hope your mum hears something soon

Feebee how did you get on today? 

Becci yay you're on your way x

Mrs T sounds like those ovaries of yours are working hard  

Pix all the best for your official OTD and hope your bum isn't too sore between falling on it and the injections - do you just like being in pain lol

Dizzy great news on your scan and I'm sure if they were concerned that they would have reduced your meds x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## FeebeeS

Queenie, it was so lovely to chat to you today! So nice to hear a friendly voice at a time like that.  You were right, the nice chap with the intravenous drugs was not shy with his quantities - I have slept almost all afternoon! 

I have to go in to have a OHSS blood test tomorrow morning so will probably speak to the embryologist face to face. We did that the first time too and not sure if it is more or less nerve wracking for us than that phone call!! Good luck for your report tomorrow.

JosieJo, where are you from in Scotland? I am from Lanarkshire. Hope your mum hears soon.

Becci, well done on your first injection. I had my second scan exactly a week after baseline. The next two weeks will whizz past for you!!

Pix, thinking about you tomorrow!

Thank you all for asking after me me when i am so new xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Feebee - glad you enjoyed the sedation, how many eggs did you get?


----------



## Queenie1

feebeelovely to speak to you as well pity we couldn't chat for long. glad you had plenty of sedation it such good stuff. sorry to hear you might have ohss. good luck for blood test. how many eggs did you get.


----------



## Queenie1

sorry swan i didnt reply to your question. yes different drugs and protocol. they are trying aa different as i have either not responded well or produced poor quality eggs. so hoping this protocol and drugs will be the one for me,


----------



## PixTrix

Well done on your first clexane jab Queenie. Hope your ovaries settle down. Really rooting for some lovely embies in the morning. know its my OTD tomorrow but your call is more significant to me at the mo, if that makes sense!!

Mrs. T would you believe me if I told you that I haven't tested today    really I haven't, been so busy I have been distracted and yesterdays digital calmed my cravings lol thats the first day in a week!! Good luck for your follie scan

yay glad baseline went well Becci. I reckon they'll scan you on the fri, but will depend on tuesdays scan. Always rotate where you are jabbing and alternate each side every night. Good luck

How are you swans - pain is pleasure lol my poor ****!

thanks everyone, got plenty of padding on my fat ****. it survived well! can't believe that I get to make the call tomorrow, without the usual sad tears. 

Sorry you may habe OHSS feebee. Loads and loads to drink now and loads of protein. Complan is great. How many eggs did you get?


----------



## FeebeeS

I don't think I have OHSS at all but we got 24 eggs so they want to just check.  I am a tad worried that we have sacrificed quality for quantity but I suppose only the report in the morning will reveal if that is true.

I have everything crossed for your report in the morning Queenie - this is sure to be the right mix


----------



## PixTrix

Wow well done Feebee 24 is great. I know quality is better over quantity but try not to worry too much. I got 22 on my last cycle, all embies were frozen and I have just got my BFP with one of them on this FET. You'll have a beauty amongst them somewhere. 

I don't want to worry you, but just want to tell you my experience so that you can be aware. I had egg collection on the friday and it wasn't until the sunday that I got ill with OHSS. Although my levels were sky high before EC indicating around 30-40 follies, yet they stopped collecting at 22. They did want to cancel EC, but so glad they gave me the choice and I choose to carry on. So just keep an eye on things over the next couple of days and get a few litres of clear fluid in you a day and tons of protein!

Good luck for the results of the bloods, like you say it seems they are being cautious due to the number of eggs and loads of luck for fertilisation


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Feebee - wow 24 eggs! 

Good luck for your calls this morning Queenie and Feebee.

Enjoy making your call Pix


----------



## jo1985

feebees wow well done on all those eggs and good luck to u and queenie for the call praying for some good ones.

pix enjoy making that call hun u deserve it what number we up to on test s now lol 

hi to everyone else hope that tx is goin ok and u get that bfp soon xxx


----------



## FeebeeS

Golly, thank you for that Pix. I will do my best to keep drinking loads and hopefully stave off any early symptoms. I will also put down the hobnobs and eat something nutritious  

And Pix, enjoy making that phone call today!!!!!!

Queenie, everything crossed xxxx


----------



## kara76

Omg you chatty bunch lol

Queenie loads and loads and loads of luck and I hope the call comes soon

Feebees same to you hun

Pix bet u can't wait to call

Josie must be so hard for your mum, hope she can have the op soon

Hiya everyone


----------



## Queenie1

well at last i have the call. have been a nervous wreck but we have *7 embryo's. *  
i can't believe it. this has been the worse morning ever the waiting was killing me. originally she said i would go in for transfer on saturday but as i might need sedation she is gonna speak with a doctor and get back to me so it could be friday.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Woohoo 7 embryos that is fantastic. You must be over the moon.   that they keep doing what they should be doing over the next few days and you get great embryos for et   
So pleased for you


----------



## kara76

Queenie I am totally over the moon for you. Chuffed to bits


----------



## Swans72

Queenie that's absolutely fantastic well done, i'm so pleased for you.

My friend has just called into see me with her twins who were born via IVF last year they are absolutely gorgeous so I bit the bullet and told her that I was going through it now and she was absolutely amazing.

Feebee - any news?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie I am thrilled for you, 7 is fantastic. Bet you can't wait to be pupo now


----------



## josiejo

Fantastic news Queenie, so so pleased for you.

Feebee, any news?


----------



## Queenie1

going in for transfer on friday so i can have sedation. embrologist will phone me tomorrow with times and an update on embryo's. out of the 11 eggs we got 10 were injected and 7 embryo's. this is so much more than i expected. when 12.00 came and we hadn't heard off clinic i really thought that it was bad news. when they phoned and she said it was good news we had 7 embryo's i burst out crying and dh had to continue the call as i was in floods. i can't believe i am writing this. and i'm still crying. thank you all so much for your kind words and support i don't know where i would be without you all especially kara and pix.

feebee hope your blood test went well and that you have had good news as well.


----------



## jo1985

ah queenie amazing news good luck for et  u l be pupo b4 u know it ,


----------



## dizzywizzy

Well done Queenie, sounding great. Can i ask why you are having sedation for et. I am an awful worrier and had a difficult first et, so even though i have cervical dilations before i have still insisted on sedation since with my otherclinic. I hope they let me have sedation next week x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - so good to have happy tears, you deserve it. Woo hoo you'll be pupo on Friday! How much time off work have you got ?


----------



## Queenie1

ahh just wrote a post and lost it so here goes again.

dizzy i have sedation cos on my first transfer i was in so much pain that they called the doc in to give sedation. then when i had conversion to iui i asked for sedation cos of last time and they agreed. so i asked again for sedation this time. this way i go in relaxed for transfer. although i would like to try a mock transfer to see if i could manage the pain but don't want to do this when there are embies out of the incubator waiting for me.

mrs t its half term this week and i am taking the next 2 weeks off. don't want to go back to work until after otd. will see my gp to sign me off. on our first go af arrived before otd whilst i was in work and don't want to do that again.


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to gate crash, I ve just started my first IVF cycle and need to pick a few brains if thats ok? 

I started down regging with Suprecur injections last Tues (24th May) and have baseline scan booked for 6th June. AF still hasnt arrived yet (although did fly home from Turkey yesterday). Just wondered how long you ladies took to have a withdrawal bleed and what happens if I dont get one. 

Thanks

xxxx


----------



## jk1

Queenie - wow 7!! thats fab....well done you!!   hope all goes well for embryo transfer on friday xx

Dizzy - I've have 2 ET's where they had to come and give me sedation and one where i asked for it so i'm sure they will be fine if you ask for it.  I'm having it again this time with CRMW even though i've had my dilation now.

Feebee - hope you had some good news today too xx

Hello to eveyone!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Queenie1

fee bee hope your ok and that you have had good news today.

well just had my first gestone jab done by dh and he did a fab job. woo hoo so glad that is over with. just need to pluck up the courage to learn how to do them my self


hi everyone.


----------



## FeebeeS

Hello! Sorry for the late reply, we are buying a new house and have spent the afternoon looking round and measuring up with the in-laws whilst leaping about ten feet in the air every time something even remotely like a phone rings! 

Queenie, that is FABULOUS news, gosh I am so pleased for you knowing how nervous you were! If you do go in on Saturday rather than Friday then we will be there together again. You are quickly becoming my lucky charm  

Are you really going to do the gestone yourself?! I just hold the target flab and squeeze my eyes closed so DH can do the rest!

OF our 24, 15 were mature and 13 have had the good grace to fertilise and start to do their thing.  Has anyone ever had a day four transfer before? For some reason I didn't think it was done (but obviously I am wrong!!)

Swans, I have a few friends who went thorough IVF to have there children and the support is invaluable. Having someone (like you chaps) who really gets what you are going through is so important.

Penelope, I am always late coming on with suprecur so try not to worry too much. Starting on that Tuesday my cycle wouldn't see me come on until at least this coming friday. Good luck for your baseline!

Thank you all for your good wishes xx


----------



## jk1

feebees - 13 fertilise....yay!!! I've not heard of a 4 day transfer before either...can't see any reason why they wouldn't do it though......good luck for your et hun!!xx


----------



## Queenie1

feebees that is great news 13 is fab. that would have been nice to be there together again, but my transfer will probably be friday don't think i can go with out sedation. 

not sure about day 4 transfers i'm sure others will be able to say. dh is doing my gestone jab at the moment but if we get a bfp he will be away so will need to either do myself or find someone to do them.


----------



## Swans72

Feebee huge congratulations that's fantastic news x

Pix how did your call go have you got a date for your scan?

Queenie not sure I'd be brave enough to do the gestone myself despite having plenty of padding   I'm sure my DH would have great pleasure in offering to do it! You'll have to learn though for when you get that BFP  

Hi everyone x


----------



## sammy75

congrats on your embies queenie and feebees, 

hi to everyone else today.

pix, did you get a scan date?


----------



## jo1985

feebees well done on 13 , 

pix how did the call go u got scan date??

penelope cant help with question but yey u have started on th rollacoaster xx

mrs t hows u


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - don't blame you for taking the extra couple of weeks, whatever works for you. Hopefully you will be home relaxing enjoying your bfp. I've not been brave enough to do gestone myself either, bless DH he has a needle phobia but still does it for me

Feebee - wow, 13 is amazing. You must be delighted. You'll be pupo soon, yay 

Penelope - hope the girls have put your mind at rest, you'll get all the answers here

Pix - hope you booked your scan, another wait I'm afraid

Jo - all set for the wedding? Bet your lo's are keeping you busy

Dizzy - have you got scan tomorrow? Can't remember, doh! If so good luck hun

Hi everyone else

Afm scan tomorrow so keeping everything crossed that I'm cooking some nice follies. So tired at the mo


----------



## kara76

Mrs t good luck

Great news feebees

Pitstop af still has time to come. Mine has been more than the average 7 to 10 days after starting down reg to arrive


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t good luck for scan tomorrow and hope thee is a nice lot of growth going on. taking the time off and want to give it the best possible chance. well done to your dh for doing your jab with a needle phobia.

hi pix and kara

feebee hope you are resting up and pray that our embies are having a good night in the lab.

good luck to every one who has app tomorrow.


----------



## jo1985

mrs t hope scan goes k tom and u got nice crop growing , as for weddin plans going slowly dress suits and little things left wana get all done so can chill 4 bit  lo keepin very busy as half term been bowlin park and play area so far this wk lol x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi mrs T yes i have a scan tomorrow morning. Hope yours goes well too. Hopefully my ec will be monday x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

What time are you there? Good luck, hope you're ready for Monday x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Apt at 10.15 x


----------



## Swans72

Good luck for tomorrow Mrs T and Dizzy x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - spooky I am there in the morning too. I will look out for you but won't speak to you because DH would be mortified! How will I recognise you? I'll be the one looking like I'm mitching from work scared that someone  will recognise me and DH will be the one playing on his iPhone (always), lol


----------



## sammy75

Good luck for scan tommorow dizzy and mrs t.


----------



## FeebeeS

Queenie, I am taking next week off too. I am a teacher and though I love my job so much it makes me naturally anxious (being responsible for lots of little people's well being all day) and I can't seem to handle both that and the constant waiting/wondering/hoping etc, my head was all over the place last time.  Hoping for excellent updates on all our embies tomorrrow 

Mrs T and Dizzy, lots of luck for your scans tomorrow, hope the follies are all growing beautifully!

Jo, I am sorry for not knowing but when is your wedding? How exciting, I loved planning ours.

Hello to all xx


----------



## PixTrix

Oh ladies I am so sorry to have kept you waiting all day and night lol just a few personal first!!

Wohoo Queenie you know I am over the moon for you. That is amazing news, fantastic. They'll know the perfect 2 to go in on friday. Can't wait for you to be PUPO.

Yay feebee, well done that is great news. Hope your bloods were ok too. I am starting to hear more about them doing day 4 transfers. If it were me I would query if the reason they are not taking to day 5 is because its a Sunday But I'm sure day 4 is fine, or they wouldn't got ahead. If they know any strong front runners always good to get back inside anyway.

Good for your scan Mrs. T hope your follies are having a party in there! I do my own gestone, not sure its brave just scared of DP doing it!! [email protected] your DH on his iphone. We took my camera and phone into transfer for photos and just as we were about to start the transfer there was DP on another planet going through my phone so I slapped (affectionately lol) him and I had a funny look off JE!

Good luck for your scan and lots of follie action Dizzy. I would discuss your concerns about sedation for your transfer with them tomorrow so they know in advance, you can then speak to the docs and embryologist again at ec.

Swans its great that you told your friend, be good to have the support from someone who knows the rollercoaster!

Penelope I'm sure AF will arrive, but don't worry if its late you can just rearrange your baseline. Good luck

Yay great you have got going jk1, good luck

Your wedding will be here before you know it Jo!

Hia Kara!

ok have I kept you waiting long enough    Thanks everyone so much for asking. well longish story. I'll start at the beginning! The first thing I will say is learn from my mistakes lol and yes I already knew the risks, but hey ho its hard to draw a line between knowing and doing! So woke at 4.30am busting for a pee and thought yay its OTD do a poas with first morning urine so can ring clinic and give the official result. So used an internet cheapy and had such a shock because the line was so faint and panicked and used a digital which dropped back down to 1-2, needless to say I couldn't get back to sleep after that. Left a message with clinic and jodie rang me back and said to go in for bloods. In the meantime I had saved my wee up for over 5 hours and tried another digital and phew it had gone back up to 2-3. So let clinic know and was told to go up anyway, but of course I was feeling so much better having seen the result go back up. Now I already full well knew that there was this kind of risk with the digi tests, but fell in the trap anyway lol And I'm not surprised that the weeks had reduced because I had drank loads before bed and had a wee before bed, by which time it was after 1.30 am so its not surprising the very early morning sample wasn't very concentrated, I even thought at the time it was looking weaker than normal lol So a valuable lesson learnt, but thankfully it has put me off hpt's! Anyway my bloods came back at 329    so I am thrilled and will    hard to see it double on friday!!

So now then ladies, no early testing, if you do don't become addicted and don't take the digital tests too seriously!


----------



## kara76

Day 4 transfers aren't routinely done because u can't grade a day 4 embryo! I had a day four et once when I did a fet cause it was the only embryo that moved forward so going to day 5 was pointless. I would deffo question if yet don't worry there is nothing wrong with a day 4 but they will use the grades from day 3 to chose which one or ones get transferred

Pix told you so lol


----------



## PixTrix

ha Kara, you told me so AGAIN lol hope you enjoyed me in the bath tonight pmsl


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix naughty girl for keeping us waiting. Great news on your bloods, glad it put your mind at rest.


----------



## kara76

Hey mrs t good luck with your scan this morning


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t and dizzy good luck for your scans today

feebee what a coincident us both working in a school. are you taking 1 or 2 weeks off. will pm you.

pix so pleased about your blood result. i hope this is the end of pee sticks for you.

hi jo glad to hear wedding plans are going well i loved planning my wedding.

morning kara hope you and tyler are well.

afm well the way i felt yesterday you would have thought i had had a bfp i was so excited. dh said i dont want 7 kids! lol. have been awake since half 5 thinking of my beautiful embies hoping they are ok. can't wait to have an update and hear more about them. my bum cheeks are both now painful from the gestone jabs. don't know what we are doing wrong. i did wonder if i am tensing so will try taking the wait off leg tonight.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Morning Queenie and Feebee, I am a teacher too! I am in a really awkward situation possible et next thursday and after et usually i take two weeks rest off but i have a school inspection starting 10days after et!! I dont want to let down school and colleaguesnot being there, but i dont want to blame myself if i get a bfn and think i should have taken it easy. Might see you there mrs t i have long blondish hair and always wear sunglasses in my head!! X


----------



## dizzywizzy

On my head!!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Queenie, great news on your 7 embies that's fantastic! About the gestone, I found it better lying down with the weight off, hope it helps. Good luck for ET tomorrow, keeping everything crossed x

Well done Feebee on your embies, fab! Good luck for transfer

Great news on your blood result Pix, so happy for you!

Mrs T and Dizzy, best of luck for your scans today. 

Hi to everyone


----------



## kara76

Dizzy good luck with ur scan and you must put yourself first

Queenie did you get my gestone tips pm? Deffo take weight off ur leg or lay down as then u can't tense . Alos make sure the needle goes in total straight and spread the skin don't pinch....-f clinicc say pinch tell them to have a go themself lol


----------



## Queenie1

dizzy can totally understand how you feel. my school is due an inspection when i told my head my provisional time off dates we did think it was the same time as the inspection but as it is we are still waiting for our letter probably be monday. all i can say is that my plan was if inspection was during my 2ww i was still taking it off. i was putting myself first for a change. you must do what is best for you but you are more important the inspection is only  for 3/4 days where as this is your life. school does go on without us.


----------



## Queenie1

yeah clinic did show us to pinch but dh stretched it yesterday. on last tx when jane did my jab i stayed sat in chair and turned over. and that jab was fine. so think will try different position tonight lol


----------



## kara76

Watch my vid too

Will u get an update today


----------



## Queenie1

yes just had update.

all 7 are doing well. we have
1x2 cell
4x4 cell
2x5 cell
one embryo has a little fragmentation about 30% but nothing to worry about.
transfer is tomorrow at 10.30


----------



## jo1985

yey queenie good luck for transfer x


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Mrs. T I hope your scan has gone well today.

Dizzy how was your scan?

Thanks Queenie. Well I'm not surprised you were feeling so great, this is just the start. Everything is going so well for you and your embies are doing great. Here's to being PUPO tomorrow and a happy 2ww with a lovely BFP. Are you still going to have early bloods done?

Thanks, Sarah looking forward to seeing you and the boys again soon, will have to see when Mimi and Kara are free and arrange something

How are you today Feebee? Have you had an update?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - fab news on your embies. You have every right to feel positive, lol at 7 kids. I have a very good feeling for you..

Feebee - hope you had your update too

Dizzy - I wish I was a teacher too! That was me sat next to you outside the scan room. I would have said hello if I'd realised - a couple went in for scan before me at 10.15 so I thought that was you because I hadn't seen your post this morning. hope your scan went well.

Afm bit disappointed. About 7 follies each side, 4 leads at 15 but many of the others less than 10. Need to check my notes from last time to compare. Back for a scan Monday as I expected. If I take 11 days of stimms as before then EC would be Weds. So now hoping for quality over quantity. x


----------



## PixTrix

Hey Mrs. T that doesn't sound so bad, there's time for the smaller to catch up. I'm trying to think back to Queenies measurements, I can't remember properly, but I'm sure she'll be along to confirm, but she had a few smaller ones and they certainly seemed to catch up. I know everyone is different, but I think there's certainly time between now and monday to see an improvement. And you've said it quality over quantity any day! Big hugs as I know that coming away from a scan and disappointed feeling, but really don't base anything on todays scan, see what monday brings


----------



## kara76

Mrs t I would say that's a great response and remember every cycle is different and average growth is 2mm a day and most london clinic look for 18mm to contain an egg where ivf wales look for 20mm.


----------



## kara76

Mrs t I would say that's a great response and remember every cycle is different and average growth is 2mm a day and most london clinic look for 18mm to contain an egg where ivf wales look for 20mm.


----------



## kara76

Mrs t I would say that's a great response and remember every cycle is different and average growth is 2mm a day and most london clinic look for 18mm to contain an egg where ivf wales look for 20mm.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks girls, I hoped this one would be better due to the dhea but I'm sure I've had better results on previous cycles at the first scan. I'm ok, will wait and see what Monday brings. Kara your post posted three times and by the time I read the third one I believed it, lol


----------



## PixTrix

Now then Mrs. T Kara has spoken sense again so listen now or you're going to get your  kicked lol poof to your other cycles all are different, this is a fresh one. My 3 couldn't have been more different in terms of response!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ok Pix, I know I'm in trouble when you or Kara threatens the butt kicking, lol. Will pray for some nice growth by Monday and it'll all be fine, pma


----------



## PixTrix

aw forget the **** kicking here's a big hug, I know what a worry time it is. Will have everything crossed for you


----------



## kara76

I remember the worry of the scans and follicle count when all too often those numbers mean very little. In. Reality no one knows until ec. Its all little steps and take one by one and in the end the dream will be had


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks both, don't worry I'm fine. Best actually do some work now, good job the boss is on leave this week!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi mrs t, gd to see you today even if we didnt realise! I'll know for next time we meet as it seems we are cycling exactly the same. I had 14 today but only 3 were over 15 the rest between 10 and 11. So like you it is EC on wednesday. At regarding my working during my school inspection or not the hospital has made my mind up for me as dr grace said ET was probably on the monday x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Dizzy - are you back for a scan Monday too? Great decision on putting yourself first too. I'm back to work Thursday 16th but I'm ok with that. Hopefully I will gave had ET and a couple of days rest by then x


----------



## Flash123

Hi everyone.

Haven't posted on here for ages and ages and ages but have been following you all daily . Can't post with my ipad so have to acquire a laptop from somewhere if i want to post   What a busy bunch you are!!!

*Pix* - what can I say What utterly fab news. I am so thrilled for you    I cannot begin to imagine how you must be feeling. I bet you haven't come down yet!!

*Queenie* - 7!!!! - you clever girl you. I have such a good feeling about your cycle. i really think you are going to do it, 1 more of the old timers   Good luck for tomorrow and take care of your self. I too am a teacher and hard though it is you need to remind yourself every now and then that you are a wife, girlfriend, daughter, aunty, friend etc first - then you work. XX

*Mrs T* - This time is awful, all the worry. You have a whole weekend, with all this warm weather and sunshine - perfect growing conditions   Time to pick your brain. I am sure I remember u saying the DH has an ipad. have you managed to post on here using it? If so would you mind letting me know how it is done coz this is driving me  

*Dizzywizzy* - Good luck for wednesday

*Kara* - Hi kara, hope you and your princess are doing well

Am so sorry if i have missed out any one else.
 to anyone cycling and   to everyone else

Take care

Lizxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Liz, good to hear from you. Lol at the growing conditions. I haven't tried to post on DH's iPad sorry - would have to prize it out if his hand first! Will try to post and let you know x


----------



## Queenie1

evening all

mrs thomas at my first scan all were under 10mm that was on day 5 by day 8 some had moved on. i was surprised how they moved on so quickly over 3 days. so don't give up you have time for them to grow more. what protocol are you doing. good luck for monday

thank you liz. hope you are well

dizzy good luck for scan on monday sounds like you have a good few follies there. plenty of time for them to grow a bit more. glad clinic have helped you to make your mind up about school. it is such a hard decsion and you feel like your letting everyone down. but now clinic has made the chose for you. good luck

pix good luck for bloods tomorrowl. don't forget to text when you get the call.

hi kara hope you have been enjoying this lovely weather. 


afm just had my shower and all ready for tomorrow. bag is packed. just realised that karen told me not to eat or drink tomorrow cos of sedation but for transfer you need a full bladder. think i will ring in the morning before i leave and check what they want me to do. 
dh did gestone tonight and i laid down on the bed so will see how my butt cheek is tomorrow. i'm not sure if we are doing them too low down will check again tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - bet you are excited for tomorrow. Thanks for your reassurance, I've checked my notes and it is a similar number to last time just not as big. Yep, hopefully they will catch up by Monday

Pix - good luck for bloods, let us know your result

Dizzy - meant to say earlier I hope the funeral goes ok tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix

Hey Liz, lovely to see you and thanks so much, its taking a while to sink in, but its flipping marvelous!! How are you doing? As for ipad you should have got one of the android tablets, mine rocks lol

thanks Queenie, I will be in touch and will await news of how you have got on. Wishing you lots and lots of luck, everything is going to be perfect. I think you'll be alright with fluids, important they get a good image on the scan.

Thanks Mrs. T Hope your enjoying the perfect growing conditions!

Well after a lazy start to the day I have been a right busy bee. Its sad when you you get excited about the beautiful weather so you can get all the washing done!! So did 3 loads of washing, polishing, changed the beds etc etc more than I have done in the past few weeks put together!! Got my feet up now with DP fetching and carrying everything I ask for lol


----------



## kara76

Queenie loads of luck for et hun and remember tidy muff time again lol

Mrs t glad the notes tally to the same numbers, I know what its like to worry

Liz lovely to see you. 

Pix I know what u mean about excited about washing lol

Hiya everyone


----------



## PixTrix

I'm glad I'm not the only one Kara lol I got right ****** off because my neighbour went and lit a bbq while my washing was still out grrr


----------



## Queenie1

yes nice and tidy didn't get the straighteners out today.lol

pix totally agree i love to see washing on a line on a sunny day. pity my app isn't a bit later would have been great to meet up with you for a coffee. 

question ladies- when you do the clexane jab do you get a little round red circle which is then surrounded by a bruise.


----------



## kara76

I didn't stay in and do it though lol

Queenie I use to get tiny red marks, poor pix has massive bruises


----------



## Queenie1

did you get tyler some shoes today after.

ooh poor pix. well i will look forward to have lots of bruises then.


----------



## kara76

I surer did, some nice little canvas type shoes from clarks


----------



## PixTrix

well fancy going out on a day like this and not doing your washing Kara! Oo seen the pic Kara, they are lovely

Oh yes Queenie, quite normal I'm afraid. My belly is like one big bruise at the mo! We'll have to get together at some point in the not so distant future! Trying to do them closer to my love handles at the mo cos don't want a purple bump lol


----------



## Swans72

Queenie - all the best for tomorrow x

Dizzy be thinking of you tomorrow Hun take care x

Hi to everyone x


----------



## Queenie1

dizzy hope the funeral goes well tomorrow. my thoughts will be with you and dh.

oh yes would love to meet up with you pix.  we must try and get the general meets back up again. they seem to have gone quiet now.


----------



## PixTrix

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Dizzy

Just think Queenie when we do see each other next, you'll have your BFP!


----------



## kara76

Dizzy tomorrow will be a sad day. My nan was buried while I stimmed on my last cycle

Girls I'm up for a meet up but think I need another car first or it will cost 40quid in just fuel and I'm skint lol


----------



## Queenie1

yes i will pix  

i know what you mean kara i am finding the fuel prices expensive. its costing me a fortune in fuel to get to work every week.


----------



## PixTrix

we could always get the bus Kara, national express stop at sarn! Can you imagine Tyler up and down the aisle lol


----------



## Tan1982

Hi Everyone,

Ive started my FET with IVFwales and im on Progynova at the moment and got my scan on weds 8th june. Is anyone else on Progynova? my stomach is huge/bloated and was woundering is this normal? Also im self funding this and was woundering whats the difference between a natural FET which is £250 and £614 for a medicated cycle? as im only on Progynova!!!!!!!

Thank you 

love Tanya 


xx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Tanya. Good luck for your FET. Progynova can be horrid. Try experimenting with it, some find it easier to split up all the doses throughout the day so not having so much in go, others find it better to take it all at night so you can just go to sleep! At the moment I take 1 progynova with lunch, another with tea and the final 2 at bed time, which seems to work fine for me. Its mad isn't it the difference just to have the progynova! I'm not entirely sure that I'm right here but on a natural FET you would have your natural cycle monitored the month before and then for the actual month of the FET you would use ovulation tests and go in for a scan when you get the surge to see if ready for transfer. Like you say I think it is only the progynova that you get as an extra on a medicated unless they DR you first, which they don't seem to do much now, which I suppose should be reflected in the price!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Thankyou all for your kind thoughts for tomorrows funeral. We are spending tonight with my mum in law and we seem to all be quite upbeat at the moment hoping it goes well and he gets the sendoff he deserves. 
Mrs t, not going back for another scan on monday as dr grace said whatever it shows she wants to do et for definite wednesday. 
Good luck tomorrow Queenie x


----------



## dizzywizzy

I meant to say ec wednesday not et ! X


----------



## FeebeeS

Queenie, good luck for tomorrow!! The clexane does different things to different parts of my tum. Some are dark dots with a red area around and some are stonking great bruises. All are obvious 

Dizzy, will be thinking about you tomorrow.

Mrs T, this time I had a few follies that were way bigger than the others and the nurses decided to drop my dose and have those catch up instead of going with the lead ones. Every time I think I know where we are something new occurs, I thought you had to go with the biggest one. Who knows what will have happened by Monday!

We got our update this morning and 12 are still growing, all between 2 and 4 cell. 

Hello to everyone!! xx


----------



## PixTrix

Sounding great Feebee, good luck for transfer


----------



## Queenie1

morning all.

dizzy thinking of you and your family today.

pix good luck with bloods.

afm well up again early. don't know if its the tablets i'm taking that are causing me to wake early or its thinking about those embies. 
my right butt cheek after last nights jab is killing me i'm unable to lie on right side in bed. tried having jab whilst lying on the bed and followed all the tips you have given us but still hurting. don't know what we are doing wrong. the only other thing is if we are not quite doing jab in the right place that is all i can think of. will mention today at clinic. it gets worse the longer i have rested (hence worse in the morning).

 that my little embies have done well in the lab over night. can't wait to have 2 back where they belong.


----------



## josiejo

Just a quick one to wish Queenie best of luck for ET, this has been a long time coming. Sending loads of positive vibes for the coming weeks

Feebee, best of luck for your ET

Mrs T, my last scan before ec I only had 8 follies and not all big enough. I was very surprised when they told me they got 11 eggs, 10 of which were mature. Loads of luck 

Afm, My mum has been given a new date for surgery as they have managed to get her blood pressure down. She is now going to have it on 15th June, the day I see Take That. At least I am going to be up there a day later so I can go visit her in hospital and can cook for my Dad. We are off back to Cornwall later to take a load of stuff to our Caravan ready for us taking my niece down, would be excited but have the dentist for a filling first. To say I am scared of the dentist is an understatement, I am such a baby.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## PixTrix

Good morning ladies.

Queenie wishing you lots of luck for today. You're embies will have been having a party last night and the perfect 2 ready to go back in. Hmm glad I'm not the only one walking far too early!! Ask them to have a look today at where you've been injecting. I've been a bit worried cos my the top of my right buttock and hip have had a strangecnumb sensation for the past week or so, so I was worried I was doing them in thevwrong place but when jodie looked she reckons I'm doing them in the exact place so not sure what it is the numbness isn't even at the injection site. 

Great your mums bp is down josie and she has a date for her op, its good you'll have take that keeping you busy and fab it falls in with you are there the day after

Thinking of you today Dizzy.


----------



## sammy75

Queenie,feebees hope et gone well and you are both enjoying being pupo.

Dizzy, thinking of you today.

Hi to everyone else and what lovely weather, wonder how long it will last.


----------



## Queenie1

hi all.

well i am officially PUPO.  

transfer went well with the help of sedation lol. all 7 embies are still with us. i have 2x 7 cell embryo's on board with a grade of 4 for fragmentation and symetry of grade 3. ( apparently grades 3 & 4 are low)
they have frozen today our next best embie and will continue to grow the other 4 till sunday and if any good then they will freeze them. they will ring us monday with an update.
grace did transfer and was fab. lovely to see her. 
was told that implantion will happen on tuesday.
i showed one of the nurses where we are injecting the gestone and she said it was in the right place, so will continue for a bit longer and see how it goes. i am wondering if as i am nervous of it being done that i am tensing a little. 

it was so so lovely to see you pix. 
so i came home and have been sleeping off the sedation for about 2 hours. 

feebees good luck for transfer tomorrow.


----------



## PixTrix

Yay Queenie, it was great to see you today. I am over the moon for you. Congratulations on being PUPO! Every part of this cycle has been amazing for you. Great you had a good sleep, take easy now. Well do a little to encourage blood flow, but don't over do it!!

My HCG has risen, but not doubled but hoping that maybe a little soon to double as doubling can ocurr between 48-72. So back on monday for more bloods. So HCG is now 551 (329 wed). Its going to be a long weekend I think, but going to remember the positive thing that it is rising.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - yay and woo hoo you are pupo! Sounding great for you, take care of you three now

Pix - great news on your bloods. It's going the right way and seems good to me but what do I know, lol. I'm sure Kara will tell you to enjoy your result and believe it

I definately reckon it's the turn of the old-timers, lol x


----------



## PixTrix

lol thanks Mrs. T Give me an O, give me and L, give me a D, give me a T, give me an I, give me an M, give me and E, give me an R, give me an S.....YAY    Hope those follies are growing nicely for you.


Oo Queenie forgot to ask when your OTD is?

Good luck for tomorrow Feebee


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Loving the cheerleader Pix


----------



## Queenie1

otd is 19th june fathers day now wouldn't that be a lovely present for dh.

i am having trouble pasting a lillypie ticker. does andy one know which one should i be copying


----------



## PixTrix

Oh my word Queenie, my head is like mush, you did tell me today!!! Got to be a good sign

Not sure about the lillypie tickers sorry. I was going to use them to do one today, but going to hold off until monday now!


----------



## becci1810

hiya all, been lookin in on the forum on my fone, keepin up to date with all ur injections, ET,EC ect. 
its all so excitin, i am now on day 19 of my suprecur injections and day 4 of my menopur injections, my tummy is startin to feel really sore now, and the menopur injsctions really hurt when the fluid is injecting into me....anybody else had that?
i have my next scan next tues, im sooooo excited, goin by our little record booklet, we r due to have another scan 3 days later? i dont know if this is right though, i havent actually been told this..?!?!


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Becci, are you changing where you inject the menopur every day? Good luck for you scan. It will all depend on what is seen at your first scan, but yeah you will probably have another scan on the friday to see if your ready for EC the following week.


----------



## Queenie1

hi becci,

don't worry mine used to sting a little when it went in. like pix said try and alternate sides. 

yeah i got my ticker up.

oh yeah and the names are dh 's choice not mine.

after the embrologist had explained everything she asked if there where any questions and dh joking said can we have 2 boys please. i think she thought he was serious and said sorry we can't do that. lol


----------



## PixTrix

aw loving your new ticker Queenie, your embies names are fab, brought a big smile to my face!


----------



## becci1810

hiya, yes im alternating each side, but am still findin it quite painful.only the last 6 days though, its not so bad, but seems to b gettin that little more painful each day....but i will persuvier, its all in a good cause.......not pain no gain they say dont they..lol.
ppl keep askin me how im feelin, and i cant really explain, im happy, sad, excited, so many emotions all in 1. x


----------



## FeebeeS

Yay for being PUPO, Queenie! Glad everything went well, get lots of rest and be very kind to yourself (and make your DH be lovely too, lots of chocolate and magazines and pillow plumping!) And i am assuming my OTD will be the same - how fabulous to get a BFP on Father's day 

Pix, I think your numbers sound brilliant. Like Mrs T says enjoy it and try not to worry over the weekend - it will all be fine.

We didn't get an update today so am blithely assuming all our embies are still doing their thing. We will find out tomorrow morning anyway...

Mrs T and Dizzy, as my friend who got her babies after a lot of IVF attempts says to me - Keep drinking the water!! xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie & Feebee - OTD on Fathers Day would be amazing, hope it's a sign

Feebee - good luck for tomorrow, look forward to hearing from you when you are pupo x


----------



## Queenie1

feebees good luck for tomorrow and you will be joining me in being pupo. i'm sure your embies are doing well. 
otd on fathers day has to be a good omen doesn't it.. 
let us know how you get on x


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you Feebee. Good luck for the morning, you will soon be PUPO wih Queenie. It's good to have someone to share the 2ww madness with!


----------



## kara76

hey all

little quickie from me

queenie wonderful news your pupo woo hoo

pix you know what i think yet i still feel the need to give you a massive hug as i can guess your head is in the shed BUT all will be fine im sure

hiya mrs t hope those ovaries are being kind to you

hiya everyone


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie - fab news hun - you are PUPO.  I will be saying a few       for smokey and the bandit in the next couple of weeks. I so hope this is your time hun. Take care of yourself x x


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara, I'll see you sometime for that hug!! I am somewhat reasured tonight as feel there is nothing to worry about unless mondays results show a drop or not much of a rise, so not good getting in a tizz before then!


----------



## sugar-fairy

Just a quick one
Queenie   biggest congratulations on being PUPO.   that you get wonderful news on Fathers day.
Pix hope you are feeling well,   
Kara


----------



## skyblu

Queenie - Congrats on being pupo. Love the names lol. 

Your turn next Mrs Thomas.  

Skyblu.xx


----------



## PixTrix

I'm good thanks Sugar    been catching up on you on the other thread, glad to see that you had a good FU and you'll be trying again

How are you doing skyblu?


----------



## skyblu

Hi pix,

I'm fine thank you,  I must admit I am now getting fed up with the waiting waiting and the waiting.
I am waiting with the adopton which seems to take for ever and I am also waiting to have my hysterectomy with the lovely Mr G which also seems to be taking for ever, this is the longest I have ever waited for an op , nearly 7 months and still no pre op.
Sorry I am having a right old moan.

how are you? any morning sickness yet 
I am so happy for you and your dh.
I have just been reading through and you really need to chill and try and not worry what is going on inside you, all you can do is take it easy and stop worrying, I am sure you will be fine.

Take care Pix
Love Skyblu.xx


----------



## PixTrix

Aw thanks Skyblu, I'm ok thanks. Aw waiting is flipping horrid, have you been in touch with the pre-op nurses to check where you are on the list? I used to nag them all the time. I didn't get a pre-op assessment before my lap by the way, I just had a form to fill out before being put on the list. Gosh where has the time gone I can't believe that its been that long they've kept you waiting with the pain that you get. I waited about 8 months for my lap so you can't be that far off. Are you on the cancellation list as well? Hope things getting moving soon so you can concentrate on the adoption.


----------



## Queenie1

morning all

feebees good luck for transfer today. can't wait for you to join me in being pupo

skyblu sorry to hear you have had to wait so long for your op. waiting is the worse part and everything in this game is waiting. like pix said keep phoning i did the same and like pix a i didn't have a pre op assessment either.  hope you hear something soon. hope the adoption is going well.

hi pix. hope you are well and making sure you are getting some rest and relaxation. are you still have accu.

hi kara and tyler  

any one have plans for this lovely sunny day.

afm up early again but at least it is not 5.30 got an extra hour this time. and great news my left bump cheek from last nights jab is fine. think we got it right yesterday. think i had been tensing and that had been causing it. fingers crossed tonights goes as well on the right one. lol


----------



## PixTrix

Morning Queenie, well fancy not getting a lie in and no work! I seem to be waking around the 4.30 mark and make myself lie there and then its between 7 and 8 and I get fed up and get up! Glad the gestone went better for you last night, should be easier now which is good as you will have many weeks ahead of doing it! Say hi to smokey and the bandit from me! How are you feeling today? I'm good thanks, I had the upstairs cleaning planned for the weekend, but am doing absolutely nothing now, well apart from some washing but DP carries the basket out the utilty and then to the line so I've only got to hang it, he'd be quite will to hang it, but I am obsessed about how it should be hung lol I haven't had acu since the first week of the 2ww, may pop in for a session to chill me out next week. So what are your plans for today?

Lots of luck today Feebee

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Queenie1

hi pix

smokey and the bandit say hi. lol. i'm feeling fine really normal actually. i keep thinking i should feel different but i don't and i have to stop myself from doing things. no plans for me apart from reading. i have kept 4 books to read during the 2ww.
i'm with you on how things should be hung on the line. my dh doesn't do it how i like it. i suppose i could do some washing but at the moment can't be bothered. 
i've just booked an app to see my gp next week for a sick note for the 2ww. 

this weather is gorgeous wish it would stay for the next 2 weeks would be great.


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Queenie, its great that you are feeling normal and no effects from transfer. Smokey and the bandit will be dividing nicely now and getting ready to find the perfect spot to snuggle when the time is right. Too soon to feel different, if indeed you do at any time as symptoms can be so different for everyone. Good idea on the 4 books, I had all my studying to get done and done zilch and boy am in trouble now lol gosh seems ages ago now, but I remember day 1 of my 2ww and I was so restless that I ended up going to my nephews school fun day and then spent the evening hoping I hadn't over done it!! Forget about the washing, that can wait. Ha glad I'm not the only particular one, mind you I draw the line at having to have the same colour pegs on each hung item as my mother does lol Glad you are taking the whole 2ww off. Hope this weather lasts through for you and don't forget to get in touch if you want to meet up


----------



## Queenie1

you just feel like you should feel something as you have 2 very precious embies on board.

omg could never cope with pegs being the same colour.lol

well i hope you are resting up today pix. i'm off to sit in the sun and read my book.

speak later. x

feebees thinking of you x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi 
sorry to gate crash again ladies I was wondering you would be able to answer a few questions for me? 

We've just had to cancel our 1st cycle with CRMW as hubby was made redundant yesterday. We are currently on waiting list at IVF wales and have received an appointment date for our validation appointment this month. We were under Ariana D'Angelo but our appointment is with Janet Evans. Does anyone know if Ariana has left or if Janet deals with the validation appointments? 

The other question I have is about bmi. The letter for our appointment states that both partners need to have a bmi of 30 or under. My bmi is fine but hubby has a bmi of 34. He is a little over weight but to be honest he will never have a bmi of 30 due to his build (Im not making excuses honestly). Our infertility is due to female issues so I was wondering how much emphasis is placed on the husbands bmi. Does anyone have the same issue but is still going through treatment??

Thanks 

xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Penelope, there are a few docs and you could see any one at any time and whilst likely, it doesn't necessarily mean you will see JE on the day of your appointment. JE is the head of the team. Check out this link for the break-down of the team. http://www.ivfwales.co.uk/medical_team.asp Sorry to hear about your DH redundancy, not a stress you need at this time, or indeed any, but at least the ball is rolling for your validation appoint for NHS. With regard to BMI it is fantastic that yours is within the range or you would not be allowed to start tx, until this had been reduced. With regard to your DH, (I didn't tell you this!!) but what I would do is just work out a height and weight for him that would allow him to fall within the BMI range and they will just jot it down. Don't make the mistake that my DP made at an early appoint of saying that he didn't know what his weight is, because they made him jump on the scales!! He is 6ft tall, of a big build and on medication which is a major factor in his weight. Of course it is definately good to have a healthy weight for fertility reasons, especially in the female, but BMI is such a poor science, because it takes into consideration the ratio between body mass and height, yet in some people who are particulary fit and healthy for their height etc much of the bulk of their weight could be muscle and not excess body fat!! Good luck and keep us up to date, you'll find a wealth of support here, through every part of your tx journey

/links


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi Pix Trix

Thanks so much for the advice especially about DH's bmi. As you said, bmi is a poor way of measuring someones weight/build as it does not take into consideration muscle/build. Just noticed your signature, Ive got my fingers crossed that your hcg levels increase.

xxxx


----------



## FeebeeS

Hello all!!

Queenie, hope you are enjoying the sunshine and getting lots of rest. Hope we can chat lots over the next few weeks!

Well I am PUPO with two morulas!! Dr Grace and all the team are just so lovely, there is absolutely no stress involved with treatment at all. We're very lucky.  Some of our other embies are still at 8 cell but they are hatching already. Has anyone ever heard of that? We are always doing something odd, can't ever just be normal!! Will find out on Monday if any are able to be frozen.

Pix, I am terrible with the clothes washing OCD!!! My poor DH really can't even contemplate doing it anymore, he just looks panicked and says "But I'll do it wrong!!" Poor chap


----------



## PixTrix

You're very welcome Penelope and thank you so much

Yay, Feebees that is fantastic news. Congratulations on being PUPO and morula's is excellent. Not sure about the 8 cells hatching already sorry, somewhat early to be hatching at the 8 cell stage. It will be interesting to hear how they are doing over the next couple of days. The important thing is you have got the best of the crop on board and any frosties for a sibbling will be a bonus! As for the washing, men just haven't got the touch have they, saying that mind neither has my neighbour, she's about my mothers age and I see her leave lovely fresh washing out on a beautiful day like this until it rains all over them, whats that all about lol it drives me mental and DP is always saying I am such an old woman!


----------



## FeebeeS

Ha ha!! Oh dear Pix, I obviously do have a bit of a problem - reading the story of your neighbour's washing made my tummy flip over in horror


----------



## PixTrix

LOL feebees, I feel more normal now!!


----------



## Queenie1

feebee congratulations on being pupo and fantastic to have 2 morulas on board. hope dh is looking after you. good luck for monday for the call. 

grace and the team are wonderful aren't they. 

we can go   together on the 2ww. when is your test day.


----------



## Swans72

Big congrats to Queenie and Feebee on being PUPO     that this is your time x

I did think I had a problem with putting washing on the line but I actually feel quit normal now ladies apart from the fact that I'm with Pix's mum on the fact that the pegs have to match and look out if there's one wooden one with one plastic one lol x

How you doing today Dizzy? Hope you and DH are ok after yesterday silly thing to say really but you know what I mean take care hun and big   to you x

Hope everyone's enjoying this gorgeous weather and the rest of the weekend x


----------



## PixTrix

pmsl swan, oops I think you come under the peg ocd title with my mother lol I just had a hissy fit because my neighbour for the second day in a row lit a bbq with my washing on line! Now of course they are welcome to have a bbq but just shout over to let me know you are doing it so I can get my washing in. Whenever we have one I let both my neighbours know if they have got washing on the line, they can then decide if they want to get it in! They either didn't hear me ranting as I got my washing in yesterday or they did and and have done it on purpose today for my rudeness lol ok deep breath, oo I am a stroppy mare today!!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies just got back from mum in laws, yesterday was lovely a really good send off. As i couldnt drink at the wake i think dh indulged enough for the two of us and has had a stinking hangover all day! Plan to get all physical jobs done around house and garden before ec on wednesday. Feeling fine at the moment, no real side effects as in previous cycles. Hope all you other ladies have enjoyed this weekend and the lovely weather. Just one question shall i use a hot water bottle for the next couple of days to help my eggies? X


----------



## PixTrix

Hi DIzzy, glad it was a good send off. Sounds like you have a busy few days ahead, good to get them done before EC, as you won't be able to do heavy lifting for a long time! Yeah you can use a hot water bottle, a no go after transfer tho!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

What a chatty bunch you all are, been busy at my SIL's supervising help to move house today. Pmsl at all your washing obsessions, because we both work full time we rarely put washing out - it's usually hanging all over the house, I feel so ashamed now, lol.

Pix - glad you are feeling more positive now, bet you can't wait for Monday though

Skyblu - sorry to hear you are still waiting for the op. Definately keep hassling them, worth a try. Waiting is the pits, hope everything starts to move for you soon. Thanks for thinking of me x

Queenie - sorry to hear you aren't sleeping so well, it'll be good practice for looking after smokey & the bandit, pma

Penelope - my DH has bmi over 30 too and we were so worried about it before validation appt. He was sat there sucking his stomach in trying to look slim, lol. And then they didn't even ask anything about his weight, phew. Take pix's advice, a little fib never hurt anyone

Dizzy - so glad yesterday went as well as it could. I'm with you trying to get a few things sorted before hopefully being pupo soon. I always use a hot water bottle while stimming, will try anything!

Hi Kara

Hope I've not missed anyone else.

Afm - you know I've been saying how relaxed I am about this cycle, well I completely forgot my injections tonight. Good job I've set an alarm on my phone as a back up. I felt terrible when I realised.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Meant to say Liz I've finally prized the iPad out of DH's hands and am posting on it tonight - logged in and using the quick reply box at the foot of the page. Hope that helps


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

dizzy glad it went as well as it could. yes i used a wheat sack on my belly but only until ec. embies don't like heat. 

mrs t glad you had set an alarm to remember.

feebees hope you are resting well after transfer today.

hi pix.

afm not feeling too good this evening. was feeling nausaus earlier and then dh did gestone jab and it hurt tonight and it was a bleeder after. it didn't go as well as last nights. butt cheek muscle is hurting again after it. think its gonna be a killer in the morning. i am tired and just feel fed up. can't believe i am feeling like this and its only 1 day since transfer. don't want to go to sleep yet cos other wise i will be up really early again.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww Queenie, sending you a big hug. The 2ww is a killer even this early on and if you are tired it makes you all the more emotional too. Hope you manage a really good nights sleep x


----------



## Queenie1

thanks mrs t. 
i think as well that it has been such an emotional week as well its takens it toll on me now.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

It's perfectly normal Hun. Go with the flow, it's ok to feel fed up, it's a tough journey. It certainly can take it out of you. Hope DH is looking after you


----------



## PixTrix

As long as it gets washed and dried Mrs. T! Sounds like you've had a busy day. Thank heavens for phone alarms ey! Mine goes off every evening for my clexane and gestone and DP dutifully gets up and gathers the gear! Thanks, you're right there, roll on Monday and so hope that will be the end of bloods and will have a date for scan booked. 

Aw Queenie this is for you    Did you spend long in the sun today? Its been super hot, I wonder if that has made you feel nauseous. Oh just a thought the progynova can cause nausea, so could be that. Mind you lack of sleep can be horrid and has such a knock on effect for the whole day. Damn those gestone, if you find that you are getting so sore every time and its obviously going to stress you out, would it be worth considering asking if you could change over to cyclogest? I'm not sure if the clinic prescribe it, but you can get oral progesterone as well. Hope you manage some sleep tonight, tomorrow is a whole new day, hang in there, it will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## Queenie1

thank you both. 
no didn't sit in sun for long as this afternoon it poured down here.!! my mum and dad had planned a bbq for their tea!! clinic did say on monday if still having problems with gestone to ring them and see about changing but she said that if i could the gestone was better and to be honest i would rather stay on it. just think tonights got to me abit. never mind it will be so worth it. 

my alarm goes off ever evening as well to remind me. 

pix i hope that mondays bloods go well for you. its been a long journey for you back and forth to the hospital.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

It poured down here too Queenie, think it spoiled quite a few bbqs. I struggled with the gestone too but I put up with it because I bled early on a previous cycle with cyclogest. Everyone's different though, only you know what's right for you. Yes, it'll be worth it, chin up x


----------



## Queenie1

yes it will and tomorrow is another day. hopefully the jabs will get better.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm sure they will, you'll be a pro by the time youre done. I quite like my bruises in a weird way, I'm sure you'll feel a lot better tomorrow, they don't call it a roller coaster for nothing.


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Queenie. Yeah good to stay on it if you can, hopefully tomorrows will be as easy as last nights. I'm lucky that I've got a fat ****! I must admit I got upset doing mine a little tonight as having to do the same side every night while waiting to see if the feeling comes back in my right buttock and hip and I am finding it so hard to reach my left side and was straining. Ended up on the landing in front of the full length mirror in the end to see where I was aiming and thinking I wish I could pluck up the courage to let DP do it! Oh no that was mean of the rain, it started to spit here about 7ish but didn't really come to anything. Oo just seen your sig, forgot to ask you if they did AH in the end. Glad they did, did they do it on the 2?


----------



## PixTrix

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** - in your face you damn gestone injections, we will not be beaten lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pmsl at your bums pix


----------



## Queenie1

pix 


oh gosh that must be tricky have to stick to the one butt cheek.  for you as well. gosh what we have to do to have a baby when others only have to look at a man.

yes they did AH and on both embies. nothing was mentioned about paying only had i been explained about AH and i said yes and that i had filled in forms.


----------



## PixTrix

Glad you like them Mrs T lol

So true Queenie, but we will all gain far more from motherhood and our babes will be so much more loved. That is wonderful news about the AH Queenie and great they did it on the 2. When I asked the embryologist why they only did it on one of mine she said because we only do it on one! Could be because they were blasts, I'm not sure, but at least I know the one that didn't have it hatched anyway!!


----------



## Queenie1

right i'm logging off now. off to bed

night everyone speak tomorrow.x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Night Queenie, hope you get a lie in

Night Pix


----------



## PixTrix

Night Queenie, sleep well x

Night Mrs T. sleep tight, mind the bed bugs don't bite, if they do, bite the blighters back!


----------



## Queenie1

morning all

well no bl**dy lie in for me again. and my butt cheek kills. oh well another day. bit excited today as smokey and the bandit will be blasts today. woo hoo.

pix how are you today after your jab last night.

feebees how are you. 

hi kara hope you and your family are well today.


----------



## FeebeeS

Oh Queenie, poor you! Not getting a lie in sucks, is it one of the drugs causing it do you think? Or is it that horrible fact of life - no work to get up for = wide awake at dawn  

What is everyone doing today? xx


----------



## PixTrix

Good morning Queenie, sorry you didn't get a lie in again. I managed to stay in until about 9 today, but still hadn't got any sleep by 4.30am so am like a bear with a sore head this morning! That gestone is literally a pain in the **** for you, I hope it gets easier. There is always the hip option, haven't tried it myself but supposed to be more painful to inject so not sure its a solution, but it could mean it would be easier to sit on your **** the next day!! Mine is ok thanks. I think I'll have the feeling back on my right side within a couple of days because it doesn't seem so numb now and there's a weird sensation starting, kind of like a sun burn feeling! Woohoo its blast off for smokey and the bandit, they'll be hatching and ready to implant in no time at all. 

Good morning Feebees. How are you today?


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Feebees well done on being pupo. Not sure about hatching 8 cells, never heard of it before

Queenie hope the butt calms down

Pix hope tomorrow goes well

Mrs t how are you?

I'm reading all the time and keeping an eye on u chatty bunch


----------



## PixTrix

Morning Kara. Hows you and the beautiful Tyler today. Thanks, I'm hoping feeling crap this morning is a good sign and not the lack of sleep! I need keeping in check today, got an urge to go to boots for a digital and I know thats a big, big mistake and I have been so good until today lol


----------



## kara76

We are good thanks hun

I know u will probably cave in and do one and all will be ok I'm sure yet try not too


----------



## PixTrix

The good thing is boots is over 10 miles away


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning girls,

Sorry you didn't get a lie in Queenie, how annoying. Exciting that you are at blast off today!

Pix - good job boots is so far away. I can understand your urge though, hopefully tomorrow will reassure you enough to not need any more peesticks

Feebee - how are you feeling? Have you named yours?

Kara - morning. How are you and that darling daughter of yours? I'm ok thanks, be glad when I've had my scan tomorrow and hopefully have a date for EC


----------



## PixTrix

Morning Mrs. T yay scan tomorrow and you'll know your plan for the week. Lots of luck, hope those follies have been busy growing, I'm sure they will have. My parents are coming up soon to take me out to the big lunch thing, its some kind of national event in the next village along from me,  so by the time that has finished boots will be closed so thats a good thing, Just got to resist the urge not to ask them to call at boots on the way now!! I'd pee on an internet cheapy but that won't satisfy the has it gone up or down feelings lol will pull myself together shortly, only tomorrow can really tell me whats going on so need to pull myself together and wait!! Right off to wash my hair!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Have a lovely time with your parents Pix, be a good girl x


----------



## Queenie1

thank you all.


mrs t all the best for scan tomorrow i'm sure over the weekend those follies will have been growing.

pix   stay away from the pee sticks. good luck for bloods tomorrow. i'm sure they will have risen loads over the weekend. have a nice lunch.

feebees how are you today.good luck for the call tomorrow on your other embies. 

good luck to all those who have app this week.

well have showered, dressed done my hair and gone to asda with dh to do weekly shop. hoping getting out will help take my mind off things. 
i feel a little better in myself but just tired. gonna sleep in the spare room tonight so if i wake i can read for a while which might help me go back to sleep. 
i think the butt pain is from me being nervous and tensing slightly. gonna see how tonights go. i'm seeing my gp tomorrow for a sick note so might mention it to him and see if he suggests anything. i do wonder if i did it myself i would not be so nervous and more incontrol. ooh i don't know.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Queenie. I'm sure the gestone will get easier in time. Dunno that I'd be able to do it myself, Debs at CRMW said nobody can do that, oh yeah apart from Kara, lol. Maybe worth trying it though if you think it would help. I'm sat here still in my pjs putting off the weekly shop in asdas!


----------



## Queenie1

i'll have to start watching dh do it first before i can attempt it. 

i don't blame you putting the shopping off i hate going, but don't trust their choice if i ordered online. 

what is everyones opinion on driving during 2ww. on my first 2ww i didn't drive until a week into 2ww. this time i am wondering whether to drive now or not. what do you all do.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I hate the shopping too, often send DH on his own but don't like being home alone at the mo. 

I know there are different opinions about 2ww, only you know what's best for you. I've gone back to work a few days after ET each time and will be again this time. I can't see why there'd be any problems driving. Pix was out and about and it hasn't done her any harm


----------



## PixTrix

Well we ened up going to Trostre for a spin instead to do some shopping, only got some tracky bottoms tho! Home now waiting for DP to cook my tea! 

Queenie not sure about driving in the 2ww, but don't see how it could cause a problem I was out and about quite a bit and do think its important not to sit around too much as its not going to encourage blood flow. So you've done the right thing getting out and about today, hope you feel better for it. Good luck for some extra frosties tomorrow.

Mrs. T good luck for your scan, will be by laptop awaiting news.

Feebees good luck on some frosties tomorrow

Dizzy good luck for you scan.

Hah Debbie is wrong, I do my own gestone too!!


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all
Queenie I drove all thorough 2ww, have not heard that it can be a problem. I am sure you will be fine but you should do what you feel happy doing and if you would rather not drive then dont. Hope the 2ww flies by for you


Mrs T best of luck for your scan, will be hovering waiting for the news   Hope you are ok   


Pix best of luck for blood tomorrow, will be waiting for you great news too  


  to all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - did you give in to the peesticks? I'm waiting for DH to cook my tea too! Good luck for your blood test, must be a but of a pain coming all the way to Cardiff but this should be the last time until your scan. I'll be in work tomorrow but will be looking out for your results. Oh yeah, forgot you do your gestone too!

Queenie & Feebees good luck for frosties tomorrow

Hi Sugar, glad you had a great weekend

Dizzy - hope those follies are growing nicely, not long til Wednesday now

Afm determined to remember my jabs tonight before my alarm!


----------



## Queenie1

pix good luck for bloods tomorrow. will be waiting for your text.

mrs t good luck for scan tomorrow. hope you remember your jabs tonight.

sugar good to hear you had a good weekend

dizzy not long till wednesday fro ec. 

feebees hope its good news tomorrow for you.

well dh has done gestone again. hope tomorrow my butt cheek doesn't hurt. dh has a problem as to pull the plunger back a little to check for blood he has to take his hand off the stretched skin as he is unable to pull back with one hand. that is the part then that i find that hurts.  any tips anyone?
also did jab at 5.30 and about 7.00 it starts to sting does anyone have this as well.

pix and mrs t where am i going wrong. how come your dh's cook your tea. i have to cook ours.


----------



## kara76

Queenie can you reach round and stetch the skin between two fingers? Letting go will hurt as you spread the skin the nerve endings are spread and letting go is making them no back on the needle that's in place.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - I can't really remember the gestone, only had it on one cycle but hopefully be able to share soon. I knew Kara would be along with some advice. As for DH cooking, it takes a long time to train them, I've been with my DH for 23 years so he's well trained by now!


----------



## Queenie1

not sure kara will see if i can reach tomorrow. thanks for the tip. did you drive during your 2ww. 

i've trained dh to prepare everything and to clear away and stack dishwasher. that has taken 10 years together. will have to work on the cooking side i think.lol


----------



## kara76

I don't think I did drive tbh yet I went out a lot. Mu mil was living with us at the time. The morning after my et I had to go 20miles each way to do a radio interview

Mrs t good luck for your scan


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Is there any reason not to drive Kara? I've gone back to work a few days after ET and planning to do the same again and will be driving


----------



## kara76

No not really, this time I just felt that I didn't want to and it was nice too. Yet I did drive to cardiff on day 9 after 2day et for my blood test and did tons of walking.

I've worked, not worked, chilled lots, not chilled, been postive and totally negative . I always say never do anything that you can blame yourself for


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you Sugar   

Any niggles in the ovary area Mrs. T? Wow 23 years ey! Hmm do you want the peestick story!!! Well I have got a couple of digital here, but haven't used them and am too scared to use them in case I see something that I don't want to see, so they can stay in the box! Its all my mothers fault! Had this whole conversation with her about the digital tests when she phoned this morning and I told her that I wasn't going to get anymore though and that the sensible and reliable thing to do is to wait for the bloods in the morning. Anyway, they arrived to pick me up today and my mothers said with a big beam on her face oo look what I've got for you, they were on offer in tesco's so I thought I'd get them for you! AAARRRRGGGHHHH flipping nora woman - (a) you are not supposed to encourage me, (b) what the heck are you doing in the pregnancy test aisle anyway and (c) that is the maddest present that you have ever bought me lol 

Queenie, you should be able to reach to stretch the skin while DH injects. Def got to work on DH doing the cooking! Generally I do the cooking and he washes up (he wasn't at bothered that dishwasher broke down and doesn't want to replace it!), but when I feel rubbish he does the two, but generally means eating something not very exciting lol there's a rule in this house, I don't touch the hoover, or dishes, among other things, they are DP's jobs, he's happy with that though!!


----------



## kara76

Pmsl that's bloody so funny. Go pixs mum, seems she is as confident as me


----------



## Queenie1

oh pix how funny. i hope dh has locked them away from you.      



thanks all think i will let dh drive me around for a bit longer then. although i may do short journeys to my mums as she doesn't drive and live 4 miles away.


----------



## PixTrix

pmsl what is my mother like, she wasn't happy that she had to leave without the satisfaction of seeing it done lol aw maybe I'll go down tomorrow afternoon and do it for her, she could do with cheering up after her shingles! Kara, she'll be right there with you saying I told you so!!

Queenie DP doesn't know they are here lol


----------



## Queenie1

that will be nice for her pix. is your mum feeling better now after having shingles. 

ooh naughty pix not telling dh. will he lock them away if he knows.


----------



## PixTrix

I think I might get a lecture! got to have them there as my safety blanket see lol completely scared of them now though, wiil see what bloods show if good will do for mother!! She's much better now thanks the shingles was horrid. Apparently it can surface as a result of emotional shock, so think it could have been after finding out about my brother. 

Do you know when to expect a call about freezing your other embies?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix what is your mother like, so funny! Ovaries are a bit niggly, feel quite bloated and boobs are huge (even more so than normal!) Not sure if it's treatment or just being indulgent lately - have you seen that programme man vs food, well DH calls me Woman vs food. Cheeky sod!

I should be ok going back to work shouldn't I ? Only a desk job so nothing strenuous. I think staying at home for 2ww would drive me bonkers, especially as DH can't get time off after ET.


----------



## Queenie1

bloods will be fine tomorrow. pix i have every confidance that this has worked for you and i am going to be joining you. even my dh has come around to the fact that he thinks this tx is gonna work. 

didn't realise you could get it from shock. glad to hear she is better. how is your brother. 


she didn't say a time just would ring on monday. more waiting. lol

mrs t glad to hear you are having ovary pains that is a good sign. if i had a desk job i would go back to work. i am not looking forward to having the whole 2ww off as work does take your mind off it. i'm taking it off as if i go back i will be expected to work as normal which could involve lots of rushing around carrying things etc.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh it's definately the right thing for you to stay off Queenie, wouldn't risk it. I will be taking it as easy as I can


----------



## PixTrix

Ha, Mrs T I haven't seen that programme but have got a cracking pic of you in my head now lol Well bigger your boobs are going to get over the coming weeks and months! It is always important to do what you feel happiest to do as an individual and will of course depend on the type of job. As you say, its nothing strenuous and it may well help keep you sane!! I would try and get up from your desk every now and again to encourage that blood flow. Many docs will recommend going back to work after the initial couple of days rest.
Aw thanks Queenie and its great that you and DH are so positive and so you should be because this is going to work for you and I can't wait! Might be a long day for you tomorrow! At least it won't be like waiting for the fertilisation news! Any frosties will be a bonus for a sibbling and its great that you may have frozen on diff days


----------



## Queenie1

yes think work will keep you sane. i don't think i will be by the end of the 2ww 

pix i have not know dh like this, he is always on the negative side . he even thinks we are going to have twins!

yes less pressure with tomorrows call definately. just hope it comes before i go to the gp's


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks both, yes think the distraction will help. Doubt I will stay completely sane but bit less bonkers! Good advice about moving around pix, I am guilty of just sitting at the desk all day. 

Hope your call comes nice and early for you Queenie, I so hate waiting! Good luck but don't think you need it, here's hoping you're gonna have your hands full..


----------



## PixTrix

aw that is wonderful Queenie. Aw can you imagine his face if he was to be told its twins, majical. Its day 5 today isn't it? So it was today that they were freezing? I've got two numbers for the embryologists if you want to ring them before you leave for GP if you haven't heard. 
Mrs. T there's no way you'd be able to stay sane, but we'll all be mad along side you!


----------



## jo1985

wow what a chatty bunch u all r lol. Well dont know where to start but try sorry if miss anyone out. Pix hope bloods go up today and that ur restin up, queenie and feebees hope 2 ww goes quick 4 u. Mrs t hope scan goes k and follies growin , hi to everyone else hope tx going ok . Well as 4 me all i can say is yey school today ha ha i love my job and the kids but after 2 wks off skWL one wk with chicken pox one wk half term i m lookin forward to droppin them off at the skwl gates x have good day all


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Jo, hope its a good day in work for you. 

Queenie hows your **** today? How are you feeling. Let me know how the call goes from  the embryologist. Hope you've managed to get a lie in.

How are you feeling today Feebees? Good luck with the call from the embryologist.

Good luck for you scan today Mrs. T I think those follies have been partying over the weekend!

Dizzy, good luck for you scan,  hope there's been lots of follie action going on!

JK how are you getting on?

Big hello to everyone else.

I am pooping myself and praying for a good result!


----------



## josiejo

WOW, you have been a chatty bunch this weekend lol I have sort of read back.

Queenie and Feebee, best of luck for the call from the embryologist today.

Pix, best of luck for bloods today. I am very confident that they will be perfect. I suspect you will still keep testing until you see the scan though.

All this talk on Gestone made me giggle, DH calls himself the expert as the only bruise I got from the gestone jabs was when the nurse done the first one lol. He does get too much enjoyment out of jabbing me but I did try to do it myself and got too scared lol. 

Mrs T and DIzzy, best of luck for your scans today, got my fingers crossed there has been loads of growth.

Jo, hope you have a nice peaceful day at work

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Mrs T, best of luck for your scan today

Queenie, glad to hear you and dh are feeling positive, you have every reason too, keeping everything crossed for you. Good luck for your call today

Pix, good luck for your bloods today

Feebee, hope you are doing ok on the 2ww

Hi to everyone


----------



## FeebeeS

Pix, we are all with you and can't wait for you to pop up later and say all is absolutely fine and dandy!!

Queenie, what aare you doing today? I keep staring at my phone expecting a call from work asking about something. I am going to learn a hard lesson about my NOT being indespensible this week I fear!!!

Mrs T and Dizzy, hope your scans go very well.  It has always been such a random experience for me, I have never been able to predict what will have happened so hope you both have super reports.

I am with you there JosieJo, I could not even contemplate sticking that green needle in my behind! My DH secretly thinks himself quite a pro - popping the tops off the glass vials without using the plastic covers and sucking the meds into the syringe one handedly  

I've not heard from the embryologist yet and it is nearly 10am - anyone would think they had other patients to look after  

Hello to everyone xxx


----------



## Queenie1

morning all

feebee i haven't heard anything yet. no plans today apart from a visit to see my gp for a sick note for 2 weeks. fingers crossed i get one. i hope work don't ring and you have a relaxing day. how long are you having off from school.

pix thinking of you and can't wait to hear how well those numbers have gone up

mrs t and dizzy hope your scans go well today and you get a date for ec.

hi kara how are you.

hi sarah how are you and your boys

hi josie hope you are keeping well.

hi jo hope the school run went well.


----------



## jo1985

queenie and feebees hope you hear soon , pix keepin everythin crossed that bloods jump in numbers not that u need it , had some tears this am not wantin to go skwl but we have 2 in skwl and baby havin nap washin on line and another load in der i doin good lol


----------



## PixTrix

thanks everyone, hoping, praying and willing the phone to ring! Jodie said I should hear about 2ish. I am in a daze!

Any news on calls and scans ladies?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie cos I'm in work, post more later. Still watching out for your results girls

Defo been a party this wkend for me, 8-10 on one side and 10-12 maybe more on the other. EC Weds, yay !

Dizzy hasn't got scan today, she's already confirmed for EC Weds


----------



## PixTrix

I knew it Mrs. T I got the RSVP from them on Sat, they were very much up for an all weekend party lol Thrilled for you, good luck for wed! What time were you there today?

Good luck for EC on Wed Dizzy!


----------



## Queenie1

hope the call comes soon pix. those numbers are gonna be fab.

no call for me yet. i'm not worried as what ever we get will be an added bonus. quite chilled at the moment. just see gp and got sicknot for 2 weeks. he was absoultely thrilled for us said that i hope i will be back with good news for him. he has been a great gp very supportive.

feebee any call for you

mrs t that is fantastic news well done you. wow there has definatley been a party there this weekend.


----------



## kara76

Great party in those ovaries lol yay

Pix hope the call comes soon

Queenie and feebees how's u

Hoya josie


----------



## Queenie1

i'm fine thanks feeling a lot better today. last nights gestone jab must have gone well as butt cheek is fine today. hopefully we are getting there. 

kara any decision on doing more tx.


----------



## Swans72

Wow Mrs T that was one hell of a party!  Congratulation and all the best for Wednesday.

Pix - I've got everything crossed for you although I'm sure I don't need to as everything will be fine for you hun x

Queenie and Feebee - all the best for your calls.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Queenie. Wonderful that you have  got such a good GP and brill you have got a sick note, a nice relaxing time ahead of you. Your right, what ever you get will be an added bonus, you've got two beauties on board getting ready to implant. Glad your butt cheek is ok.

Thanks Kara, my phone keeps losing signal so I'm like a mad woman moving it to different part of the house lol
Thanks Swan, how are you doing?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lol at the party RSVP pix. I was there at 11 but had to be scanned twice because Lorraine wanted marie to check - they were surprised I'd done so well with such a crap amh (my words, not theirs, lol). Let's hope it's a good sign. One ovary high though so will be star jumping til Weds cos they couldn't get to all of them last time!


----------



## Swans72

Hey Mrs T thinking of it do you think the DHEA has made the difference?  I hope so and   that it does for me!

Pix I'm good thanks although I have to say my excitement of starting treatment again has now turned to fear as this will be my last chance as can't afford to go private so i'm hoping that this will be my time as well.  Apart from that i'm good though thanks.  Maybe my session in the gym tomorrow will destress me


----------



## PixTrix

Wouldn't have see you there then, I was earlier! Ha that was a nice suprise, could have been the DHEA. Yep lots of star jumps to get that ovary down and tell them if they've got to you don't care how hard they push down on your abdomen!!!

Swans, the lead up to tx is such a mix of emotions. Try not to think beyond this one, there is no reason to have to think about not being able to go private, you may never have to! Take one day at a time, one milestone at a time. You are using this time well in the lead up, with exercise etc. That is your first step. Next week just focus on all being good for your baseline and so on. Good luck.

Well I thought I'd take myself into the music room for a while to help pass the time and chill, it didn't really have the desired effect! Got fed up after playing a few songs on the piano cos I couldn't concentrate and kept playing wrong keys and then got really stressed cos thought well play the flute instead and I can't find it! Well I've got 2 flutes and must have put them away together somewhere cos can't find either of them, so just ended up stressed, but it has passed some time lol Bet DP has moved them somewhere when he was setting up his decks!


----------



## sammy75

wow there is alot going on today lol,

queenie and feebees hope you get some frosties when they call today  .

pix,   that your numbers will be fine today so hopefully you can start enjoyin being pg.

mrs thomas, well done on your follies and i'll be    that you get lots of lovely eggs.

hi to everyone else hope you all doing ok.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Sammy. Hey your FU is getting closer. Have you got your Q's ready!

Oh come on phone please ring.........


----------



## FeebeeS

Oh Pix, i saw you were the last to post and my heart leapt - if that is how I am reacting then I can't imagine what you are like!!!!

Queenie, very glad your doctor was happy to sign you off. Have you heard from the embryologist yet? I am going to work my way through this whole bag of buttons (it is the nerves you know!!) at this rate.  We are also waiting for the survey report on our new house too....

Mrs T, HURRAH!! Well done, what fab news. S do you do the trigger tonight then? What time?

Swans, your baseline will be here before you know it. What is DHEA? I have heard quite a lot of girls talking about it. I took COQ10 which supposedly is supposed to help egg quality too, but only time will tell if it has worked!


----------



## PixTrix

aw bless you feebees! I'm still flipping waiting and now I am really scared stiff!


----------



## Queenie1

i have just phoned and we have 2 in the freezer. a day 3 embryo and a top quality hatching blast grade 5BB. i am absolutely thrilled.

feebees give them a ring.


----------



## PixTrix

You know I'm over the moon for you Queenie. If somebody had said to you a few weeks ago that you'd have some beautiful frosties for a sibling you'd never have believed them would you lol Great news!


----------



## Queenie1

absoutley would never have thought it. i was even talking to my mum about your tx and said that you had 2 blasts and explained what it meant and she said would i ever have that and i said no would never get that far.


----------



## PixTrix

Ha how wrong could you have been and top grade too!! I've always had such rubbish embies, I was asking DP were the blasts really mine lol


----------



## Queenie1

i know that is how i feel as well. after having such rubbish cycles and here i am know with top quality. i don't really understand the grading of blasts just went with what was said when she said it was top quality. she was really excited as it was hatching. omg


----------



## PixTrix

that is really good mine were so early blast when they graded them they, were only able to give a 1-- and 2-- although of course the one that had started hatching on the screen would have been graded differently had that been what they'd seen in the lab earlier. So basically that 1-6 is how expanded it is, 6 being the best - so 1 would be the blasto cavity is less than half the volume of the embryo and so on.... 5 would be expanding and 6 completely hatched! The letters are for the cell mass a. many cells tightly packed, (b) several cells loosely packed (c) very few cells and the other letters are what will develop into the placenta (a) many cells causing a cohesive layer, (b) few cells forming a loose epithelium (c) very few large cells. So yours is looking great. So all I know about the grading of mine that starting hatching is that it went from a grade 1 or 2 to a 5 in a space of a few hours! the -- means they couldn't grade as they weren't even visible at that time! Although I'm no professional, but by looking at my pic, I think mine were pretty poor quality lol


----------



## Queenie1

thanks for that info pix. i'm sure yours are not poor quality. they must be good to implant.
any news yet on your bloods. think you should consider phoning soon. i can't wait any longer i am getting impatient waiting


----------



## sun dancer

Hia girls sorry 2 butt in on u but i hav bn popping on and off all day waiting 2 find out ur blood results pix really hope they 4n u soon x x


----------



## PixTrix

they are sending me loopy, still no call. I have rang 4 times and its gone straight to answer machine each time. GGGRRRRRR I have gone so insane I have done my pulse on each wrist, the right was 94 and the left 89 lol so what they've done to my heart rate pmsl so I thought right if I do my pulse they would ring when I was in the middle of counting, but it didn't work lol I have actually been checking my pulse out of curiosity since getting BFP as your heart rate is supposed to increase and it has as mine is usuall in the 60's How sad am I, its prob only up with all the stress of waiting for all the calls lol
Aw thanks sundancer    so hope I have news soon!


----------



## PixTrix

left a message with them now.....


----------



## Queenie1

don't they realise what they are doing to you and us.  pix sending you some calming thoughts and pma


----------



## kara76

Oh ffs come on


----------



## PixTrix

I am close to tears now...


----------



## Queenie1

pix wish i could give you a bit huge. this is so unfair what they are doing. here for you


----------



## sammy75

aaahhh the nurses are sending us all   on here waiting so come on and ring please !!!!

  pix, i can't believe they are doing this.


----------



## sun dancer

yes come on clinic and ring pix she and we need 2 know x x


----------



## PixTrix

ok ladies are you waiting, I am crying tears of happiness lol 1557 I am pregnant. Scan going to be 23rd waiting for call back for time. Sorry Kara and Queenie I was mean keeping you waiting in text lol

Thanks everyone so much for your wonderful support and keeping me company!!!!


----------



## kara76

cowbag cowbag. Told u so told u so lol


----------



## Queenie1

woo hoo.

pix is pregnant. pix is pregnant. pix is pregnant.      


ooh that was naughty of you making me wait.


----------



## PixTrix

you told me so, you told me so. I can actually celebrate my birthday the weekend now lol people been asking me birthday plans and all I've been able to say is not sure if having birthday this year lol
aw loving it Queenie, won't be long and it be you, woohoo very naughty me!!


----------



## Queenie1

this is gonna be the best brithday you've ever had. congratulations. x


----------



## sun dancer

Awww Pix well done a massive congratulations 2 u both im in tears here for u and as queenie said the best birthday prezzie u could ever hav 
Yay x x


----------



## josiejo

Oh Pix, how is that for the best birthday pressie ever. I am so happy for you. I am glad I am on my own reading that as I just let out a loud cheer lol 

Queenie, fantastic news that you have frosties too. I have a good feeling another BFP will be coming soon to this thread.

Feebee, any news?


----------



## sammy75

massive congrtas pix and now you can start to relax a bit but i know that will probably be impossible as you now have the wait for the scan, it never stops really does it lol.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo hoo pix and well done queenie, post better when I get home x


----------



## jo1985

who hoo pix is pregnant yey so happy 4 u waited all day checkim phone for news happy happy for u , what a bday present that is


----------



## jk1

Pix - fab news hun....so pleased for you!!

Queenie - and fab news for you too!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Swans72

Pix - fab news big congrats to you easier said than done but maybe you can start to relax a little now x

Queenie excellent news from you as well on your frosties x

This is such a positive thread at the moment 

Catch up better later as I'm on my phone for now


----------



## Queenie1

thank you all.

pix how are you and dp up on


----------



## FeebeeS

HURRAH!!!!!! Well done Pix, fabulous news!!!!! So pleased for you!!!!!!! 

Queenie, brilliant outcome to have two in the freezer, that is just such an awesome result!!!!!

I followed you and Pix's advice and phoned several times, and tried all the numbers I have. it rang out all but once when I got through to a stroppy woman who said when the embryologist had time they would call back but no-one has. So I will start phoning early tomorrow!!!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Congrats pix, try and relax and enjoy it, easier said than done am sure!!

Afm didnt have scan today as def ec wednesday, clinic rang to confirm timing. Mrs t i am at 9 wednesday morning what about you? I hope my eggs have multiplied as much as yours x


----------



## kara76

Queenie wonderful news about youyr embryos. U know I'm over the moon for you 

Feebees hope news comes tomoRrow. Shame on the stroppy woman


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Right let me get this out of the way first :

Pix is pregnant, yay for the old timers!
Pix is pregnant, yay for the old timers!
Pix is pregnant, yay for the old timers!
Pix is pregnant, yay for the old timers!
Pix is pregnant, yay for the old timers!
Pix is pregnant, yay for the old timers!
Pix is pregnant, yay for the old timers!
Pix is pregnant, yay for the old timers!
Pix is pregnant, yay for the old timers!
Pix is pregnant, yay for the old timers!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - posted quickly earlier but want to say I am thrilled for you on your frosties, not just a bonus for siblings but a really good sign for the two on board

Pix - so relieved to hear your results, I knew it would be ok but totally understood your nervousness. Hope you and DH are letting it sink in and counting down to your scan. I am so excited for you, it will definately be the best birthday ever. You need a pregnant ticker now x

Dizzy - I'm afraid I won't be joining you Weds now, I'll be thinking of you though. I'm sure your follies have been doing as well as mine, must've been the perfect growing conditions, lol

Feebees - hope you get good news in the morning, how annoying they've not get back to you today

Thanks so much for all your best wishes, they mean the world. I was so nervous this morning. They were running late too so by the time I got in for a scan I was a wreck! Didn't help that there were a couple of 'oiks' (DH's words - he's such a snob!) doing our head in in the waiting room!

Lorraine scanned me and I thought it was strange when she asked me do I have polycystic ovaries? No I said. She said she couldn't count the follies there were so many and warned me about ohss. She wanted Marie to come in and count but Marie was a bit more measured in her response and gave me the numbers of 8-10 and 10-12. She didn't seem concerned about ohss and said I had a 'text book' response - as I said earlier they were surprised by my low amh. I'm not sure if it's the dhea, will wait and see what eggs we got first. I'm keeping my feet on the ground because I had much lower eggs to follicles ratio than I expected last time. Will wait and see what EC brings and take it one day at a time. Clinic called DH to confirm that EC is now Thursday, dunno why - just said that's what the Dr decided. So 1 more menopur tonight and trigger of 5000 pregnyl tomorrow. Bit disappointed cos I was expecting Weds and just want it to be here now but maybe not a bad thing as my first day off is Weds so now I can have a day to chill at home. 

Been feeling super bloated today (and cranky according to dh), really struggled to eat my tea but forced it down for extra protein. Woman vs food and food won, lol

Sorry for the lengthy update, just needed to get it off my chest!

Mrs T x


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t i can totally understand how you are feeling. but i'm sure that the decsion the dr has made is the right one for you. we have to sometimes trust them. just think you have an extra day to get ready and relax.  

dizzy good luck for trigger tonight. enjoy your drug free day.


----------



## PixTrix

Hello everyone we popped over the local to celebrate, well had a meal no alcohol! Its so very, very nice to get home to all your wonderful messages. Thank you so, so much each and every one of you, I am overwhelmed and feeling very blessed to have such special ff's   I hope I can give you all hope, cos if it can work with my dodgy eggs and DP's not so spritely swimmers, there is hope for all   The ball is rolling old timers and the not so old timers lol, I can't wait for you all to join me, its going to be a super summer. Oo and if you're reading Shell please don't create a new thread yet, as it seems after this was created after the not so lucky no. 13 that it is very lucky and there's some special ladies that I want to share that luck with yet!


----------



## kara76

Thursday seems a good day hun and I'm sure they have a reason for it. I bet those ovaries ache now, it seems to have gone so quick


----------



## dizzywizzy

Oh mrs t i thought we would be the same day. I hope everything goes well for you thursday instead x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Me too. I was looking forward to a friendly face for EC. Never mind, I won't be far behind you..

Meant to ask where do we go for EC? DH took the call this aft and didn't think to ask!


----------



## Queenie1

ahh pix that was nice going out for a celebration meal.

mrs t ec is done up at the labs where dh will have done his sample. if you need more directions give us a shout.


----------



## PixTrix

Mrs. T keep thats the way keep the protein up, complan is excellent for protein! I find Marie to be more accurate scanning than Lorraine. Sorry you're disappointed with it being delayed until Thursday, but just think of it as an extra day to ensure there is a better follie to egg ratio!! I'm sure you're going to have a lovely bumper crop. Wishing you lots and lots of luck.

Good luck for trigger and ec Dizzy. What time is your trigger?

Yeah ring in the morning Feebees, when I've actually got through to the embryologists I have always found them to be very helpful. One of the andrologists answered me one time and he had a right go at me, so I said how rude and hung up lol How are you feeling?

How are you feeling tonight Queenie? Have you had tonights gestone yet, hope its gone well?

I think we need to get a list going again.....


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry missed a couple of posts earlier. Yes, I'm sure they know what they are doing, and I'm in early Thurs so better to get it over with. 

Yes, aching tonight Kara - don't know where I'd be without my hottie. Um it doesn't feel like it's gone quick for me, lol

Pix - glad you had a lovely meal, totally agree want to stay on this thread and share your good luck

Queenie - DH hasn't done his sample yet. So more directions would be useful, I might ring tomorrow anyway


----------



## Queenie1

i'm fine and gestone went much better. i stretched the skin and dh did the jab and it didn't hurt this time. just stings now after it but i can put up with that. does yours sting after. 

pix i agree. shell please can we keep this thread going it has given me so much luck.


----------



## Queenie1

ok
from concourse go up the steps and continue along the corridor past pharmacy. when you come to the stairs on the left go up them. when you reach the top turn right and follow this corridor to the end. at the end you will see lifts and stairs. take the stairs to the next floor and on the left you will see the sign for ivf wales and the intercom to get in.

anyone feel free to alter anything if its not quite right.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Queenie x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Just a little change to queenies directions, the intercom is actually to the left when you get up the second lot of stairs. Unfortunately its nothing like crmw, no room to yourself four patients in one room with those horrible pully curtains between us, but its free thats all i keep reminding myself! X


----------



## dizzywizzy

Sorry to confuse mrs t i meant on the left at the top of the third lot of stairs! X


----------



## Queenie1

cheers dizzy i meant left but wrote right.  all amend now.

what time is your trigger dizzy.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Thanks queenie trigger at 9 x


----------



## Queenie1

thats a nice early jab. good luck with it x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news on your results Pix, so very happy for you!

Queenie, fantastic you have some super frosties, a great sign for the two you have on board (love the names too!)

Feebee, hope you get some news tomorrow, sorry you have been kept waiting

Dizzy, best of luck for EC on Wed

Mrs T, fab news on your follies, good luck for Thursday!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks dizzy, good luck with trigger. Yes, I'm expecting the pully curtains, lol. Keep telling yourself the price of your own room is about 5 grand, that'll do the trick. Nice early trigger, mine is 9.45, better than 4am last time!

Thanks for all your support Sarah x


----------



## PixTrix

yay to the gestone tonight Queenie, no I don't find it stings, but Jodie has advised me to show a rather large lump on my lower back to my GP. Basically, some years back I found a small lump on my back which gradually got bigger, I went to see my GP who said we've all got lumps and bumps we don't realise we are born with lol yep rubbish docs here! I know for a fact I wasn't born with it and will always remember when it showed up because I was with my friend having food over the local before my very first piano lesson, which was 2 days after my 30th so almost 5 years ago. Anyway I was sat on the chair and leant backwards and a horrid pain shot through my back and when I felt it there was just a pea size lump, it gradually got bigger and then seemed to stop growing and the pain eased. Only yesterday I realised how much this had ballooned since starting the gestone, but its not actually where I inject, but a bit above it and is on the same side where my lower buttock and hip went numb. Not sure there is any association, but I am worried that the lump may have ballooned due to absorption of the oil. So showing GP tomorrow. Gosh sorry that turned into a bit of an essay!!!

Looking like great directions Mrs. T Will be watching for your news on thurs
Great your trigger is at 9 Dizzy, the early hours ones are horrid!
Thanks Sarah!


----------



## Queenie1

pix hope your gp is able to help and its not a problem. will you tell your gp your fab news.


----------



## dizzywizzy

All done, no more drugs tomorrow for me until that dreaded gestone on wednesday!! I just had to have 10000 pregnyl, mrs t you have 5000? Anyone know why the difference? X


----------



## Queenie1

i'm not sure of the difference dizzy but i have always had 5000 yet this time they gave me 10000


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yay well done dizzy. Lorraine said they normally give 10000 but gave me less because of the no of follies. Don't know why?

Pix - hope your GP sorts your lump out


----------



## PixTrix

thanks ladies. I think you may have had less to trigger to minimise against OHSS Mrs. T as it is the trigger that would set it off, I could be wrong, but think they are safeguarding due to the number of follies


----------



## Mrs Thomas

That makes sense pix but I really don't think that's a risk for me. My amh is only 5!


----------



## PixTrix

Its mad isn't it. I remember Debbie telling me that they were going to consider stopping AMH as a guide to response when I did my first cycle with an AMH of 30 and and a conversion to IUI due to no response!! They did have me on minimal drugs though. Its also mad that my AMH went up from 30 to 37.1 should be going down, not up lol I think there's something in the air at the moment, look at Queenie getting more eggs than expected and seems you are going to follow! This thread is going to become a buzz of BFPs!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ooh I know, I have a really good feeling for Queenie and everytime I've had a really strong feeling it's been pregnancy! Let's hope so, 2012 could be busy!


----------



## PixTrix

Here's to multiplying the nation in 2012!!


----------



## jo1985

front page off independent today mentioning about ivf saying that health boards r not giving the orrect amount off ivf goes which is 3 as they are putting barriers up with age weight and smoking habits


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all


Pix what fantastic numbers   hope the fact that YOU ARE PREGNANT is sinking in. Bet your celebratory meal was fab.
Queenie how are you doing on your 2ww, what great news that you have frosties. It is all looking so good for you to get your BFP soon   


Mrs T not long till ec now, bet you cannot wait with such great numbers. Hope you are not too uncomfortable. Are you triggering tonight (I do read back but then forget what I have read by the time I come to write   )


----------



## Queenie1

morning all

pix love your ticker. hope it is sinking in. 

dizzy enjoy  your drug free day

mrs t good luck with trigger tonight.

sugar how are you

afm well last night jab felt like it went well but this morning my butt is in agony again. think i will leave the right cheek along for a couple of day as it doesn't seem to be improving where as the left cheek is fine. 
i am sleeping better (in spare room!!) woke at 5 am read for an hour then went back to sleep and woke and at 9.00 when the children next door woke me arguing on their way to school. lol so this is more like it sleeping in till 9.00.

have a good day everyone x


----------



## Swans72

Oh there's so much going on here at the moment i'm finding it hard to keep up and remember what i've already replied to!

Pix you suggested a list - I think this is a brilliant idea, i've made a start but probably mucked it up somewhere along the line and missed people out for which i apologise now. Please update what i've mucked up - my head is in the shed at the moment 

*PixTrix* - 7 week scan  23rd June 
*Queenie * - OTD 19th June  
*Feebees* - OTD 19th June  
*Sammy75 * - Follow up appointment 21st June 
*Josiejo* - Treatment planning - 19th July ()
*JK1* - Baseline scan - 13th June
*Dizzy * - Embryo Transfer - 13th June
*Mrs T* - Egg Collection - 9th June
*Swans72* - Baseline scan - 13th June
*Jo1985* - Awaiting 2nd NHS appt

Pix - how did it go with your GP?

Hope everyone is ok and I haven't managed to offend anyone x

AFM had a call from Jodie yesterday to say that I couldn't use the sperm donor that I had last time although he had been reserved for me (that sounds so weird!). Anyway they have found another one and she has given me all his details so we are going ahead with a different donor this time - let's hope it's a good omen that we've had to change!


----------



## Swans72

Feebee - sorry I didn't reply to your query on DHEA.  Arianna at IVF Wales recommended I take it to help with egg quality/quantity, as I only had 2 eggs last time and 1 fertilised, in saying that apparently it was excellent quality but they are hoping that DHEA will give me more follicles/eggs so fingers crossed.

Any news from the Embryologist?


----------



## jo1985

mrs t where u get your dhea from r theret any side effects i only had 2 eggs first time both abnormal so no fertilisation


----------



## Swans72

Jo I think Mrs T ordered hers direct from DHEA.com but Arianna told me to order them from Biovea.com.  Lets hope they make a difference    The only side effects I had were some spots around my chin/jawline area and on my back.


----------



## jo1985

thanks swans i spoty anyway so what a few more


----------



## Queenie1

pix how are you today how did it go at gp's

feebee did you get to speak with the embryologist.

swans thanks for the list and the positive vibe and prayer.

just to say and this is just my experience i did not do well on the dhea it gave me terrible spots on my back and i mean my back was covered in spots and also it was my worst cycle with zero fert. whether it had anything to do with the dhea or just the drugs and protocol we will never know. but i myself would never take it again. although i do know of women who have had good results with it and swear by it and now have little ones.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - glad you managed to sleep a bit better. Sorry to hear you've still got a sore bum

Pix - hope your gp appt went well

Swans - great list, it's so hard to keep up with everyone. Yes, I got mine from dhea.com. Amanda at crmw suggested that the micronized dhea will give less side effects. Hope that helps Jo

Feebee - hope you got your call today

Sugar - hi, replied on the other thread. Trigger is 9.45 and looking forward to my drug free day tomorrow. Not complaining about being uncomfortable because hopefully it's because I've got s good crop

Dizzy - how are you today? I'll be with you in spirit tomorrow and will be waiting for your news, good luck hunni

Kara - as you know I enjoyed seeing you three on the news, written on the other thread

Hi to everyone else

Afm off work now til a week Monday, yay. Feeling really bloated, dh said it's ironic how pregnant I look! Chilling out tomorrow ready for Thursday


----------



## PixTrix

Good evening one and all   

Hows your day been today Queenie? Could it be implantation day today? Oo exciting, they'll be snuggled in tight! You def need to give your right cheek a while to recover, hope it sorts itself soon. Yay to sleeping in until 9, long may it continue!

Good luck for trigger tonight Mrs. T and enjoy your drug free night tomorrow. Woohoo time off work. I'm sure all that bloating will be worth it and then when you get your BFP, everyone will think your months further along lol

Hi Jo, I'm not sure DHEA would be advisable with your high AMH. I know this sounds mad with your poor response on your fist tx, but that will very likely be due to them over safguarding with the dosage of stims. As for the zero fertilisation, that could well have been down to numbers. On my last tx 10 fertilised out of 22, so less than half. Should you get more eggs next time, then you will hopefully get fertilisation. Unfortunately its very trial and error and I too ended up with a poor respons on my first tx due to the low stims because of my AMH. I sure you'll get higher stims on your next go. 
Good luck for tomorrow Dizzy, praying for lots of eggies

Yay great list swans, thank you. Woohoo, less than a week to go for you!

Hows your day been feebees? Those embies will have made themselves comfy now!

Thanks Sugar. Have you got started on your supplements yet? Been keeping an eye on you on the other thread, well done on getting teaching hours.

AFM thanks everyone I ended up seeing a locum doctor today and she was lovely. I'm not sure what she thought when I went in with my list lol but managed to get a letter off her to help me get a deferral for an end of module assessment, so that is a relief. She has confirmed that I have got oral thrush, which steroids could have caused. ummm oh yeah she reckons my back is a load of scar tissue building up from the needle when I'm doing my jabs! I don't agree because I don't dare jab in that area it is always below! I do however notice it swelling more after jabbing which leads me to think it is somehow absorbing the oil. Got appoint with my GP next week so will see what she thinks. I wasn't going to say about my BFP today, but needed more steroids and she asked what they were for. So I told her, but she said she wouldn't make a note of it because I want to go and do the official visit to my GP after my scan!
I'm in a predicament about tomorrow. Its DP's mothers birthday and we were supposed to be going to visit her tomorrow, but I have told DP that I'm not going because she is a very, very heavy smoker and a selfish one at that and smokes over all 5 of her grandchildren. I feel really bad because it is her birthday, but refuse to be in that environment. DP asked her not to smoke last week when I was there, which fair play to her she didn't, but it was still chokingly in the air.


----------



## FeebeeS

Dizzy, lots of luck for tomorrow!!! 

We got our phone call from a very lovely embryologist but sadly have nothing to freeze. Hey ho!!

Lovely to have all that time off Mrs T. Be good to yourself (I am trying, but DH keeps hiding my chocolate buttons  )

Queenie, how you doing? I can't help but be a little bit obsessed with every twinge and niggle but I do know it is all down to the cocktail of drugs. I know, but can't help but reach for google anyway.... 

Swans, thank you for that. Always interested in something else to add to my already quite long list of drugs! And my OTD is the same as Queenie's  

Pix, how you doing?!!

Hello to everyone xxx


----------



## FeebeeS

Whoops!! I need to type faster Pix, sorry! And that was a "how are you getting on?" type question rather than trying to sound like a rather scary Joey Tribianni (from Friends) with my "How you doin?" If you see what I mean...


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Feebee - sorry you have nothing to freeze, but you won't need them pma. Lol at the how u doing?

Jo - totally agree with pix, I hadn't spotted your amh. They will no doubt change your protocol next time

Pix - glad your lump is nothing to worry about.  I say be selfish about tomorrow, I wouldn't want to be in that atmosphere in your condition either. Maybe you could excuse yourself by saying you're feeling a bit poorly, it won't hurt her feelings then?


----------



## PixTrix

lol Hia feebees, I'm doing good thanks! Sorry you didn't have any frosties, but hey you have got the pick of the bunch on board, got everything crossed for you. Now put that google out of your reach!!!
Thanks Mrs. T part of me wants to just tell her that not going because of the smoking, I always get so cross when she smokes over the children, even when they were newborn and she knows it winds me up anyway, but I would just put up with it before. Oh well we got her nice pressies today anyway!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm sure you are tempted to tell her but it's not worth the aggro hun, how does DH feel about it?


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t good luck for trigger.

dizzy good luck for ec tomorrow will be thinking of you hope you get some nice eggs. 

feebee sorry to hear you have no frosties but as the others have said you have the best with you.

pix glad doc was helpful and that lump is nothing to worry about. i agree i would not want to be in that kind of atmosphere. 

afm yes pix implantation starts today. wish i could see inside to see if they are getting comfy.


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all   , my gosh this has been very busy lately, please forgive me if I miss anyone!!!

Pix hope its sinking now!!

Quennie, feebee and Mrs T, well done and good luck.

Kara well done on the interview today, Tyler is fab!

Swans can you add me to your list please, surgery hopefully JAN 2012 and then 2nd Cycle.

Jo hope you ok.

Sorry if I missed anyone.

AFM I emailed the hospital last week I emailed who I dealt with last time as Mr G sec, she rang me back and said I have been back on the list since the 18th May, my breach date would be the 17th November, but they are running about 10wks beyond that, so I am preparing for Jan.

Been busy lately going here there and everywhere, and next week is TAKE THAT!!!!!!!!!! 

xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Trigger done, yay! Drug free day tomorrow woo hoo!

Binky, I know I'm so excited about take that - hoping I'll be pupo by then


----------



## PixTrix

You're right Mrs. T its not worth the aggro, I'm sure she'll work it out over the coming months! He doesn't want me there either so thats good, I'd feel worse letting him down than his mum! Yay well done on your trigger. Are you feeling nervous and excited all rolled into one?

Thanks Queenie. Oo so exciting Queenie, they'll be tucking themselves in nicely. I know what you mean if only we could somehow watch it all, day by day!

Its getting there slowly binky!! Great you are keeping on top of where you are on the list. They're still running in breach then. I hated the wait, but its so very worth it.

Woohoo ladies enjoy take that


----------



## kara76

Mrs t yay well done on doing ur trigger

Blinky good on ya for being proactive

Hiya pix how's u

Queenie hope your staying sane

Hiay all


----------



## Queenie1

woo hoo mrs t glad your trigger is done. enjoy tomorrow.

it will be worth the wait binky for mr g he is brilliant.

hi kara. 

pix how are you how you feeling.


----------



## PixTrix

Hello, Kara, I just seen you on this evening news again and filled up again!!!

nearly another day down Queenie!


----------



## becci1810

hiya guys, i just have a quick update for u..... i had my scan yesturday, after stimming for 7 days. i had 8-10 follicals in my left ovary the lead follical being 12mm and i had 15 follicals in my right ovary, the lead follical being 10mm. lorraine said it was good. but can u guys help me out, u all know so much about this  xxx hope everybodies feeling ok xxx


----------



## Swans72

Just a quick update to our list, I'll have a read/catch up later.  Have a good day xx

PixTrix - 7 week scan    23rd June 
Queenie - OTD 19th June    
Feebees - OTD 19th June
Sammy75 - Follow up appointment 21st June 
Josiejo - Treatment planning - 19th July ()
JK1 - Baseline scan - 13th June
Dizzy - Egg collection - 8th June
Mrs T - Egg Collection - 9th June
Swans72 - Baseline scan - 13th June
Jo1985 - Awaiting 2nd NHS appt
Binkyboo - Operation January 2012 with Mr G 
Becci1810 - 1st follie scan - 7th June


----------



## Queenie1

morning all

hi pix and kara

feebee how are you coping on the 2ww. 

dizzy hope your enjoying the sedation and have some nice eggs.

hi mrs t enjoy your drug free day and all the very best for tomorrow.

becci i think that sounds great. plenty of follicals and time for them to grow.


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Becci, your scan sounds great. At your next scan providing your lead follicles are up to size, which they should be, you should get a day for EC. Good luck!

Brilliant Swans

How are you today Queenie? Did you get a lie in?


----------



## Queenie1

hi pix

yes slept until 7.30 then stayed in bed until 8.45. so much better than before. starting to get worried now as this tx has gone so well beyond my expectations and i keep thinking that its got to work but i am so scared that its not and that i don't think i will cope if its a negative and i am feeling like this and its only 5dp3dt


----------



## dizzywizzy

Morning ladies, just got back from ec and all went well dr angelo did it. We got 10 eggs x


----------



## PixTrix

yay great you are getting better sleep Queenie. Big hugs, all the normal emotions are kicking in and they're flipping horrible aren't they! No matter how positive you are feeling, there is always going to be that nagging doubt of what if at the back of your mind. Try and hold on to the positives, because this cycle has been full of them and that hatching blast that is in the freezer is an indication of how well your smokey and bandit are doing. The coming days are going to be full of ups and downs, but I'm sure they are going to climax with the most amazing high         
Wohoo dizzy well done, that is brilliant news, good luck for your call in the morning


----------



## kara76

Dizzy well done that's great

Becci your scan sounds great

Hiya pix u counting down the days

Queenie don't be too hard on urself the 2ww is so hard.


----------



## Queenie1

dizzy that is fab news well done. rest up now and good luck for the call tomorrow.

thanks all. 

how are you feeling pix any symptoms

hi kara how is your little star today


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - 10 is fantastic, you must be thrilled

Becci - sounds good to me, think you'll get a good crop

Queenie - good you had a lie in. Sounds like you are doing well to me

Hi Pix and Kara


----------



## PixTrix

Hia Kara, the days are feeling like years! Hows you and Tyler today?


I'm good thanks Queenie, finding it hard to know whats the drugs or not!!


Woohoo big day tomorrow Mrs. T


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yep big day tomorrow Pix, can't wait to tick off another step


----------



## PixTrix

yeah another milestone along the road, I shall be glued awaiting to hear how you have done!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aw thanks, just excited at the mo, sure nervous will kick in later though - especially cos it's new to us - do you see the same nurses as when you're scanned? Be weird if they are all strangers


----------



## dizzywizzy

No mrs t, they seem to b diff staff up at the ward, they r lovely though. As i have requested sedation for et too they cant do it on weekends so have said et can only b fri or mon. Never been to blast before. Picked up my gestone jabs and jyat opened box to the size of the needle i am dreading it! Any major tips welcomed x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Did they tell you what time you'll get your fert call tomorrow? How are you feeling now Hun? Did they do today's jab for you - DH does my gestone but will need to be shown again because it seems so long ago


----------



## kara76

dizzy heres a link for my vids
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146715.0

lots of tips
warm amp in your bra for 20mins before hand
if standing take weight off of foot that side, laying down it better
push the needle in slow and steady and inject slowly too as the oil is thick
withdrawl needle slwoly and then rub area for a good 20mins afterwards to help dispurse oil

if i think of anything else i shall write it lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hey Kara, how do you find the time to be at our beck and call !


----------



## Queenie1

another tip i had from kara is to stretch the skin when injecting not pinch.


----------



## kara76

Yeah deffo stetch skin instead of pinching


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs t they will ring between 9 and 12, i am feeling fine. No vlinic havent done my first gestone they said dh can have the pleasure tonight instead! X


----------



## Queenie1

dizzy good luck to hubby tonight. my dh does mine for me.  with your call in the morning, they told me they would ring between 9 and 12 and i didn't get my call until 12.10. just to let you know.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hope your gestone goes well, if my DH can do it with a needle phobia I'm sure yours will be fine. Best of luck for your call in the morning, I'll be waiting for your news x


----------



## Queenie1

mrs thomas all the very best for a lovely crop of eggs tomorrow. enjoy the sedation

dizzy all the very best for the call tomorrow i hope you have a nice lot of embies. hope the jab went well. 

evening everyone x


----------



## PixTrix

Queenie, have you got any plans to keep you sane over the coming days?

How are you feeling tonight Dizzy? Have you done your first gestone? Hope there's lots of action going on in the lab tonight and your call comes early.

Are you all ready for the morning Mrs. T? The nurses upstairs are lovely. How many star jumps are you going to do!! Lots of luck, I will be thinking about you

How are you feebees, are you keeping sane!


----------



## Queenie1

hi pix

no plans to keep me sane. just this place. 

quiet here tonight. 

have you had a good day. i'm waiting for the apprentice to start at 9. dh and i love it


----------



## Swans72

Mrs T all the best for tomorrow   for loads of eggs x

Dizzy brilliant news on your eggs I've got everything crossed for your call tomorrow x

Queenie hope your gestone was easier tonight x

Hi everyone else x


----------



## PixTrix

Hia Queenie, if my eyes weren't so rubbish I'd jump in the car and occupy you, but would prob mean sending you completely insane!!

It is quiet here tonight.

Yeah we are are waiting for the apprentice too and we'll both sit there saying how we would do things better!


----------



## Swans72

Mrs T all the best for tomorrow   for loads of eggs x

Dizzy brilliant news on your eggs I've got everything crossed for your call tomorrow x

Queenie hope your gestone was easier tonight x

Hi everyone else x


----------



## PixTrix

Down to 5 days to baseline Swans! Are you doing the SP?


----------



## binkyboo

Only a quick one, good luck mrs t xxxx


----------



## kara76

Hey mrs t good luck for tomorrow. The nurses upstairs are great and its not like crmw but it is pretty good yet take ur own sandwich for after, I always ended up with a rubbish sandwich lol always ate it mind as I was straving.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Sandwich?! I was only given a shortie biscuit! Good luck though mrs t. 

Afm well gestone done, i like to be in control of my pain so wouldnt let dh do it, i did it myself. I hope i got the right place as it didnt hurt like i thought it would x


----------



## Swans72

Hi Pix yes SP for me. I was starting to feel positive about it all again today but tonight has turned into a leaky eye night!  Not quite blubbing but feel I could crack at any point - oh to be a woman with flipping hormones eh!!!


----------



## PixTrix

I think the sandwich days are over!! I didn't even get a drink or biccie last time!!

Yay well done Dizzy you have joined us gestone self injectors!! I am the same as you, can't let DP do it. I'm sure you'll have done it in the right place, they can  be quite painless
Those damn hormones Swans, I'm sure you'll be quite up and down over the next few days, it will be good to actually get started


----------



## Swans72

Well done Dizzy I've not had gestone but am going to ask for it on this cycle, I know I won't be brave enough to do it myself so my DH will have great pleasure I'm sure


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie as watching the apprentice that I sky plus'd

Dizzy - well done on doing your own gestone. Praying you get your call nice and early and will be looking out for your news as soon as I come out

Thanks for all your good luck messages, all ready now I think. Feel fine about it at the mo but I'm sure I'll be nervous in the morning. Thanks for the sandwich tip Kara, lol. I'm not bothered that it's not like crmw, I'm pretty pleased with how it's gone so far..


----------



## Swans72

Thanks Pix the support here is invaluable - everyone understands and there's never any pressure to put on a brave face - it's much appreciated x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Swans - best let it out when you feel like it hun, better than bottling it up as it will find it's way out later. Big hugs x


----------



## kara76

dizzy well done you and its great it didnt hurt, mine never did which really shocked me too lol

can not believe no sandwich and not even a biccie!bad times lol


----------



## PixTrix

well a no sandwich is a small sacrafice for 2nd NHS ey, they got to make cut backs somewhere lol


----------



## Queenie1

i got offered a drink and biscuit- but i always take a sandwich and a packet of crisps as i am always starving. mrs t everone is lovely up at theatre and put you at ease. i cannot fault the staff at ivf wales at all. 

congrats dizzy on doing your own jab.  

swans we have all been where you are so don't feel afraid to ever say if you are not coping with anything.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - good point. And you came away with something more important than a biccie, lol


----------



## kara76

wonder if i could blag another cycle lol (joke)


----------



## Mrs Thomas

You should be able to kara, or demand contributions from everyone who has used a second cycle, lol


----------



## PixTrix

certainly have Mrs. T! Now thats a good idea, with the number of us that benefit from the 2nd cycle it wouldn't take us long to club together for yx for you Kara!! You more than deserve it.

All ready then Mrs. T now have you remembered you lady gardening lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pmsl pix, only straightened the hair on my head before Kara asks!


----------



## Queenie1

now now then mrs t they will expect your lady garden to be straightened. lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Didn't want to steal your thunder on that one Queenie


----------



## Queenie1

i agree kara should either get it on the nhs or we all contribute who have had a 2nd nhs go.  

don't worry mrs t you can steal my thunder lol


----------



## PixTrix

pmsl my lady garden is always well pruned lol its come into bloom now!!
hear, hear Queenie


----------



## Queenie1

do you know what kara the more i think about it the more i think you should try writing to whoever to see if you could have it on the nhs. 

pix there will be a time soon when you won't be able to see it cos of something very large in the way.


----------



## PixTrix

lol Queenie, I'm having enough trouble now, gone a proper porky, oh the joys of IVF and the wonderful drugs, wouldn't change it for the world though!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm enjoying the joys of ivf too - can't get into my comfy linen trousers I was gonna wear tomorrow. No longer comfy!


----------



## Queenie1

i blame the drugs but to be honest i think its all the chocolate, biscuits and large meals i have been eating.


----------



## PixTrix

aw all those lovely follies have got other ideas for you Mrs. T! Hows about some jogging bottoms!!

Well if its any time you need nice treats Queenie, its now!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

That might be part of my problem too Queenie. But I'll stick to blaming the drugs too

Let's hope so Pix, yep joggers or comfy jeans for me. Usually try and look a bit smarter for hospital but it's defo casual for me tomorrow


----------



## Queenie1

jogging bottoms sound like a good idea pix.

well that has been my excuse since starting the treatment.


----------



## PixTrix

By the way Queenie, you are lovely and slim!!

Casual and comfy is the way to go Mrs. T Oo I am so excited for you!


----------



## Queenie1

you will be in your nightee and dressing gown most of the time any way. 

don't forget mrs t no perfume etc tomorrow,


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well I'm definately not lovely and slim! Thanks Pix, it's so great to have you all rooting for me 

That's true Queenie, checked that I still fit into my nightie, lol. Thanks I've remembered


----------



## Queenie1

thanks pix but i hide it under my baggy tops.

well all the best for tomorrow mrs t will be thinking of you and awaiting you news. good luck and enjoy the sedation.

night both time for me , smokey and the bandit to go to bed. lol

speak to you all tomorrow. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Night queenie, you three sleep well

Night pix, I'll be turning in now too

Will try and post as soon as I can x


----------



## PixTrix

Goodnight Queenie and Smokey and the bandit!

Mrs. T I will be expecting news as soon as you are around from sedation lol I will be patient! Goodnight


----------



## dizzywizzy

Morning ladies feeling fine this morning just a bitbperiod like achy so going into work. No point spending the morning sat by the phone. Will post when i know more.

Good luck this morning mrs t , dr angelo did mine but dr grace assisted doing the drugs and anna was our lovely embryologist. X


----------



## jo1985

good luck today mrs t x


----------



## FeebeeS

Good luck Mrs T!!!!


----------



## sugar-fairy

Mrs T best of luck for today, got my fingers crossed that you get lots of lovely eggies. Will be waiting (im)patiently by the computer for your news.


----------



## sammy75

Best of luck for ec mrs t, and hope u get lots of eggs.


----------



## Queenie1

good luck mrs t.

dizzy good luck for the call.


----------



## kara76

Mrs t loads of luck for today

Dizze hope the call comes soon

Queenie how's you

Hiya everyone


----------



## Queenie1

morning kara

i'm fine thanks. trying not to symtom spot.

how are you and tyler any nice plans.


----------



## PixTrix

Thinking of you today Mrs T, hope all goes well and you have a good lay!

Good luck Dizzy, good you're keeping yourself busy

Morning Queenie, have you started boob poking yet!!

Morning Kara


----------



## Queenie1

morning pix

just had a poke for you and just a little tender. i have had some unusual pain this morning by my left hip a little stabbing pain, its gone now though. 

what are you plans for today.

i phoned my mum this morning saying i was bored so my mum and dad have just called out to see me for a coffee. persuaded my mum to take some ironing with her. lol


----------



## PixTrix

[email protected] the boob poke Queenie. I'm liking the sound of the stabbing pain, I had a couple of them! Aw that was nice of your mum and dad. I'm off to see 2 of my nieces now.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie, I'm a happy chicken - I got 17 eggs!!!


----------



## Queenie1

woo hoo mrs t that is absoultely brilliant well done you. 

pix have a good day with your nieces. ooh that pain is promising then

feebee how are you are you going  yet. i think i am starting to can't believe it will have only been a week tomorrow since transfer.


----------



## Sam76

Hope all goes well today Mrs T xxx thinking of you x - just saw your post...Fantastic news!!! well done you xx any star jumps before hand? xx

Queenie - love n hugs to you, Smokey and the Bandit xxx

Hi & good luck to all... had intended slightly longer post but the wrigglers are awake xxx


----------



## Swans72

Wow Mrs T that's amazing well done.  Is that the best response you've ever had?  If so, do you think it could be related to the DHEA?  Take it easy now and rest up.  All the best for your call in the morning i've got everything crossed for you   x

Pix - have fun with your nieces, hope that the reality of being pregnant is finally starting to sink in x

Queenie - hope those pains are good news for you as they were for Pix   .  Well done on passing over the ironing!

AFM feeling better today not teary and hormonal - thanks for yesterday girls x

Hope everyone else is well today - have a good one x


----------



## kara76

Wow mrs t did you say 17. That's wonderful news! Ummmm told u so lol 

Queenie I poked my boobs so much I made them hurt!


----------



## jo1985

who hoo mrs t well done 17 is fab x


----------



## kara76

Swan I'm glad your feeling better today. The support here is amazing


----------



## sugar-fairy

Oh my god Mrs T how fantastic. What a bumper crop.   they get jiggy tonight


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yes girls, I said 17! Must be the DHEA - just praying that I haven't got quantity over quality. It's more than we ever hoped so, we are thrilled and DH keeps telling me he's proud of me, bless.

Arianna wouldn't give me clexane or high dose steroids because she said she couldn't justify it. It tried for ages to convince her and managed to get the steroids up to 10mcg not the 20 I asked for. I'm on aspirin anyway. Hope this won't harm my chances, I've come away disappointed - what does everyone think? I really wanted everything this cycle but she was having none of it! 

Thanks to everyone for all the good wishes x

Dizzy - hope you've had your call and ate too busy being happy to post


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Meant to say Sam - 50 starjumps this morning, lol. Must've helped because they didn't seem to have much trouble getting to them.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Well done mrs t what a great number!

Afm just had the call, we had 8 mature, 5 of them fertilised so they are going to blast and et on monday x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Great news dizzy x


----------



## sammy75

Dizzy, fab news,

Mrs t, wow and well done.
Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t i'm sure you will be fine with the drugs you have. i was only supposed to have 5mg of steriods but on ec day i persuaded arianne to give me 10mg so your on the same as me. unless you have a reason they don't seem to want to give you higher.  relax now and good luck for the call tomorrow 

dizzy that is great news taking them to blast. will they phone you with updates on them or do you have to wait until monday.

swan so glad you are feeling better today. here any time for you.


----------



## Swans72

Dizzy - that's brilliant news well done x

I'll update the list girls before I lose track again of whats happening x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Queenie, what reason are you on clexane for?


----------



## Swans72

Can I be really stupid here girls and ask why steroids?  My acupuncturist told me I should try and take aspirin, steroids and go on the gestone this time and take anything else they may throw at me but during my follow up appointment with Arianna I asked her should I take steroids or aspirin and she sort of laughed (not in a nasty way) and said no just take the DHEA


----------



## Queenie1

at my planning app with arrianne she was reluctant to give me steriods with out having any proven reason but some how i manage to convince her to let me have it anyhow. i asked for high dose steriod and she said no unless i had a womb biopsy. 
Swans i did not take dhea this time as i did not do well on it did not agree with me at all. you can prescribe yourself asprin i did on all other of my cycles just went to a chemist and asked for low dose disolveable asprin.


----------



## Swans72

Thanks Queenie, off to Boots I go x


----------



## Queenie1

just mention it to the nurse at your next app that you are taking it.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - think you missed my question - why are you on clexane?


----------



## Queenie1

sorry i just re read my post and see i forgot to write that bit in. it was in my mind just some how didn't type it. lol

no medical reason i asked for it and she agreed to it. perhaps i caught her at a good moment.


----------



## kara76

Dizzy that's wonderful news

Mrs t 10mg is a good dose of steriods. I will pm you too later!


----------



## PixTrix

Wow Mrs. T you are a very clever chicken, well done on a bumper crop. Rest up now and good luck for the call in the morning. What did you say your AMH is lol pfff to AMH I say, you've done fab, so happy for you.

Hope all is well with you Dizzy


----------



## sun dancer

just popping on 2 say well done Mrs T thats fantastic news 17 is brilliant go girl x x


----------



## jk1

Dizzy - fab news hun.....really pleased for you!!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks for all your messages, thanks for reassurance on the drugs too. Had a nice sleep this afternoon and woke feeling like I've been kicked in the stomach! Not complaining though, it's a small price to pay. 

Thanks Kara for your advice as always, where would I be without you?! Hope Tyler is feeling better soon xxx


----------



## Swans72

Oh Mrs T bless you - mind you I'm not surprised with that bumper crop of eggs you had x

Well would you believe it! Just been to the loo and it looks like AF will be here by tomorrow - I had a feeling this would happen because I was a day early last month. Arghhh   I'm going to have to ring the clinic in the morning in the hope they can fit me in now for my baseline scan.


----------



## Flash123

Wow - what a busy bunch you all are

*Mrs T* - 17 - wowza . Must have been all that warmth and sunshine over the weekend - good growing conditions lol

*Dizzy* - Fab news. Time to take it easy and get prepared to bring your sqidges home to their mama - where they should be 

*Queenie* - you seem so very calm. I am well impressed by now I am usually a quivering wreck. well done chick and take it easy.lol at prodding - why do we all do it   
*Feebees* - hope all ok with you. sending you lots of 

*AFM* - started taking the pill today to delay my af so I can cycle during the 6 weeks hols. Because of the risk of OHSS I am doing the short protocol with E.C, pencilled in for week of July 25th. TSH isn't as low as it should be yet, still 2.5 and I need to get it as close to 1 as i can. Really hoping it will continue to fall over the next 6 weeks. I am having Intralipids at CRMW but IVF Wales haven't decided yet if they will give me clexane and pred. Not a prob if they dont will do it with CRMW alonside the intralipids.

So sorry if I have missed out anyone out,

Take care everyone
Liz X


----------



## PixTrix

Yay, well done Dizzy, heres to blast off!

How are you tonight Queenie, nearly a week down, bet it feels like a year! Were you told to take the actual disolveable, or was that your choice? I've been taking the ones you swallow, so not sure I should have been now, not sure it makes a difference though!

Hope your stomach has eased tonight Mrs. T keep up those fluids now. Everything crossed for you call in the morning. Ha you got a I told you so off Kara lol I've had lots of those recently!!

Feebees how have you been getting on?

Aw no wonder you were feeling out of sorts with AF trying to show her face swans. Hope you manage to get in for baseline, I'm sure you will

Woohoo Liz, you are at the starting post. Hope you manage to get your TSH down, hopefully the next 6 weeks will be plenty of time. I'm sure you'll get steroids and clexane at IVF Wales, but not sure they'll give the right dose, so it good that you can fall back on CRMW and great that you are going to have intralipids there. Good luck


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Liz - glad you've got your dates and looks like you'll have the best with ivfwales and crmw

Swans - I'm sure you'll be fine to get in for baseline. Better af early than late though.

Pix - oh I've had a few I told you so's off miss Kara over the years! I'm quite happy to take them when it's good news. Been drinking loads now and still quite painful but my hottie is doing the trick. I think I'll have withdrawal symptoms when I can't use it after ET! Great to see you've been brave enough to post on the pregnancy thread too x

Meant to ask should I still be taking the omega 3's now?


----------



## PixTrix

lol she's got a very wise head on her shoulders has our Kara. nothing like a good hottie, hope it all settles soon. Thanks got to pluck up courage to go back before scan now! Keep on with the omega 3


----------



## kara76

im enjoying the told you so s

mrs t yea  stay on the omega 3

liz good to see you and i hope ivf wales give you clexane and steriods but its fab you can get them from crmw if need to


----------



## Queenie1

evening all

pix don't think it would make a difference that is what i was given.

mrs t i'm still on the omega 3, pregnacare and zinc

liz good luck i'm sure your level will come down in 6 weeks. i;m not calm perhaps calm on the surface and going mad underneath. lol

swans when you phone make sure you say your doing short protocol.


----------



## Swans72

Thanks Queenie - I hadn't thought of mentioning that but will make sure I do now.

Thanks everyone for your advice and support it's much appreciated x


----------



## PixTrix

Cool thanks Queenie. How are you feeling tonight?


----------



## kara76

swan when you phone dont ask them for a scan tell them your period has arrived and you need your scan done as your doing short protocol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Well done Mrs T on your bumper haul! Best of luck for your call x

Great news Dizzy, all the best for blast off!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Swans72

Will do Kara thankyou. Just read on the other thread about Tyler. Hope she's better soon bless her but better for her to have it now than when she's older x


----------



## kara76

thank you and i agree better to her to have it out the way

good luck on your baseline


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good luck for call mrs t x

Afm last nights gestone was much worse than the first night. It hurt going in, came up in a lump soon after and this morning has a big bruise round it! Is this normal? X


----------



## kara76

Mrs t good luck and hope the call comes quick

Dizzy it can be normal. Sounds like the oil hasn't dispursed and this happens a lot if the area isn't rubbed firml afterward. Also make sure the needle goes in very very straight. If unsure about positions get ur dh to draw a line from ur bum crack across then section the bum into 4 parts and when u have 4 parts section the upper outer section again into 4 and then onlt inject in the upper outer section. It looks way to high but its not. Imagine putting ur hands on ur hips with ur thumbs at the back well that's when to inject


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t good luck for the call. hope it comes soon.

i'm not doing my jabs that high they showed us to divide the bum cheek into four. perhaps this is why i get a sore bum every day.

dizzy i have bruises on my bum. its starting to get a little harder to find space


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning ladies,

Queenie - how are you doing? How many books have you read now? Hope you're keeping occupied so you're not going too barmy! You sound pretty calm but I'm sure that isn't the case!

Pix - 2 weeks til scan, another 2ww! Hope your feeling good

Swans - hope you managed to book in for your baseline, good luck

Kara - hope Tyler isn't too poorly today

Hi to everyone else

Afm hardly slept since about 3am - had a number of dreams about the fert call, ranging from 1 embryo to 6! And I thought i was taking all this in my stride, maybe not! So we are waiting for the call now, trying to keep occupied watching Jeremy Kyle atm


----------



## kara76

Could be queenie, divide the outer square into 4 and then use the upper outer one. I used the cross as a starting point after luke drew on my bum and worked around that


----------



## kara76

Mrs t it hell waiting for the call, hope they don't keep you waiting. Tylers not too bad thanks you


----------



## sugar-fairy

Oh Kara poor tyler, have you got pyriton syrup. That is great for chicken pox. Worked wonders on Em when she had it when she was 2. That and lots of calomine lotion. I think that bicarb of soda in bath water is meant to be good too. Not sure what it does but supposed to work. Hope she is feeling better soon   


Mrs T cant wait to hear the news of your call   for good news for you


Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## jo1985

mrs t keepin everythin crossed 4 call x


----------



## kara76

Sugar thanks hun atm she seems ok with just calpol and isn't itching too much but is shattered bless her

Mrs t I'm willing the phone to ring


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aw bless Tyler

Thanks hun, still waiting.. Pharmacy just rang to say the rest of my gestone is there and we both jumped at the phone! I was doing ok til then now I'm getting really anxious. Grrr


----------



## sugar-fairy

I got all excited when I saw you had posted, thought it was news from the clinic. Ring phone ring


----------



## Mrs Thomas

No such luck Hun, the last few fert calls have been after 12 despite the 9-12 timeslot so think I've got a while to wait yet


----------



## PixTrix

hope that call comes soon Mrs. T


----------



## Mrs Thomas

OMFG I can barely type! All 17 mature and injected and now we have 15 embryos!!!!!!!!!!

Going to blast so ET Tuesday.


----------



## PixTrix

I didn't think you swore Mrs T lol that is absolutely amazing news, yeehaa well done you. I am over the moon for you. Woohoo here's to blast off on tues! There's good things happening in that lab recently! Here's to being PUPO!


----------



## kara76

Wow wee 15 embryos that's awesome news huni u mustbe chuffed to bits


----------



## SarahJaneH

Mrs T thats amazing, fantastic, brilliant - ahhh, so pleased for you!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Chuffed is an understatement Kara! I am in absolute shock - just keep looking at DH and going 15! 15! 15! Thanks girls, gotta try and keep my feet on the ground. I don't normally swear on here pix but 15 embryos is enough to make anyone swear! Gonna be a long weekend as I won't get an update on them til Monday


----------



## kara76

Mrs t I would call for updates as it will help the days pass. U know u can make blasts so I'm sure your gona make some good uns


----------



## sugar-fairy

Omfg indeed mrs t. I am thrilled for you and dh. What am amazing number of embryos. Pray they grow perfectly over the weekend xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

pmsl that is something to swear about Mrs. T lol I am so exciting for you! Have you got the direct numbers for the embryologists, I have if you want them. I don't think you've got anything to worry about, but know I'd be pulling my hair out by monday!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I didn't know you could call for updates - yes please pm me the number pix


----------



## Queenie1

OMG  that is absoultley fantastic news mrs t you must be on cloud 10. oh def call for updates. good luck for the weekend that they keep growing well.


----------



## josiejo

OMG Mrs T, that is amazing congrats. Defo be giving DHEA a try should I need a full cycle again.

Queenie, how is the wait going? Are you doing loads to keep yourself busy.

Dizzy are you staying sane

I am kinda lost again so sorry for not many personals. I can't find the list, must be a lot further back than I thought.

I really wish I way cycling right now as there seems to be some proper good luck going on here right now. Long may it continue.


----------



## jo1985

congrats mrs t amazin news seem to be good things going on lately long may it continue x


----------



## Bloobird81

Just popping in to say well done to MrsT!!! Im always popping in to catch up with everyone, just not posting but had to say congrats x x x x Jo are you still waiting for 2nd tx? its seems forever


----------



## sun dancer

Just popping on 2 say Mrs T that is fantastic 15 embies its amazzzzing im so so pleased for u and dh gd luck wiv et wooooo whooooo im so excited for u x x x x


----------



## Flash123

*Mrs T* - WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!! you clever, clever girl. Blinking marvellous news. Well done. 
X


----------



## marieclare

OMG there are some amazing things going on on this thread atm, so so pleased for you Mrs T, and Pix you know how happy I am for you, and keeping everything crossed for you Queenie its all looking so positive. 
Big hugs to everyone cycling xxx


----------



## becci1810

congratulations Mrs T, thats an amazing result...  what time r u up the hospital on tues? i am due to go up there at 9.30am, for ec  had a scan today, was a little confused as when we had our first scan on tue (day 8 of stimms) i was told, i had 15 follicals in 1 ovary and 8-10 in the other. when i was scaned today i was told i had about 9 follicals in each ovary.i thought that was a big difference. any advice guys? xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening all, thanks so much for all your congrats messages and pm's - we are still over the moon and hoping our good luck continues. Had to get out of the house so went to cinema to watch the hangover 2 and got a bite to eat. Am now feeling pooped and crampy but happy 

Becci - did different people scan you? Not sure why the number of follies would have changed but 9 on each is a great result. I've not got my time slot for ET yet, will find out Monday, all being well


----------



## becci1810

yes, different ppl did scan me, at the time i didnt think anything of it, but now, im kickin myself for not askin why?!?!? so happy for u, that is an amazing result  xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

On my second scan Lorraine scanned me and asked Marie for a second opinion, I think it's probably just that. I think Marie is more accurate, do you know who did yours? 

Try not to worry, rest up ready for EC Tuesday. Yes, a result way beyond my expectations. There is great luck on this thread so hope you get a great result on Tues too


----------



## becci1810

lorraine scaned me the first time, when she seen 15, but then marie scaned me today.sha said it was ok, nothing to worry about,  she then said i would probably get 5-6 eggs from that, i wasnt sure how she came to that conclusion, but we r just hoping for good quality eggs  i finish work sunday at 1pm, then im off for the week, so plenty of resting up for me. x


----------



## sammy75

congrats mrs t, looking very positive and   that you and queenie will be celebrating bfp's with pix.

hi to everyone else hope your cycles are going ok, and those of you still waiting to start good luck.

afm, got letter of clinic cancelling my upcoming appt for june 22nd and new one for 21st sep, i am absolutely gutted as i really wanted to get my frosties back where there belong but admin did get an earlier one when i rang for 25th july but still seems like forever to me i am getting fed up with the such long waits with them and it doesn't seem to make a difference if your self funding, does anyone know how i can get my frosties moved over crmw and if so would i get seen any quicker there, so sorry for the long negative post but i was all excited about going in just over a week now i just feel angry.


----------



## kara76

They probably just counted the good size ones this time and not any small ones that deffo wouldn't contain an egg


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well that'll explain in then, she counted way too many on me. Not every folkie has an egg but I don't know how she calculated that either - I thought it was about 60% of follies had an egg but I might be wrong. Good that you've got resting time planned. Good luck for Tuesday, make sure you keep us posted 

Sammy - so sorry you've got a delay. You could keep calling for a cancellation. I know others have transferred their frosties to crmw - why don't you give crmw a call and they can explain the process to you. This process is all waiting,  which is the pits


----------



## kara76

Sammy that is a disgrace. I would ask for any cancellation. To move ur frosties u would need to contact crmw for info but I would imagine it would be quicker unless u get a cancellation


----------



## sammy75

i am more gutted that they cancelled it so close to the date and to then give an appt for 3mths later i was practically in tears, but they said it is due to a doctor leaving so they had to spread everyone's appt with the other doctors, i will ring crmw and see what they say thanks ladies.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs T amazing results. I bet you feel very reassured too that you may end up with some frosties as a back up plan (so much cheaper FET than full cycles again)! Let's hope you don't need it and we both get positives in two weeks time from this cycle. The embryologist said they would ring me tomorrow with an update, a little worried as I have never got past day 3 with any other embies in my other cycles.

Sammy - definitely contact CRMW, I filled in a transfer form from CRMW and post it to IVF Wales and embryos were released straight away and Amanda went to collect them x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Dizzy - I'm scared to feel reassured if you know what I mean, don't want to get carried away. That's great news that you'll get an update tomorrow, I asked Anna and she said I wouldn't get one but I'm gonna try anyway. I've had blasts before so hope I can again but every cycle is so different you never know. Let us know how you get on tomorrow


----------



## becci1810

we r just keepin our fingers crossed for how ever many we have that they r of good quality. i will keep updated x


----------



## Swans72

Wow Mrs T get you! That's fantastic news im so pleased for you Hun and I'm sure they'll continue to grow nicely over the weekend x

Sammy so sorry to hear of your cancelled appt gutted for you, it's so annoying when its all out of your control. I hope you get a cancellation soon x

Becci - all the best for Tuesday  


AFM had my baseline today and start on the drugs tomorrow 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Swans - that's great news, you're on the way


----------



## sammy75

dizzy, how much do they charge for the transfer to their clinic?


----------



## PixTrix

Sammy was it your FU thats been delayed? Have you asked if you can just have a planning appointment?

Woohoo ready, steady, go Swans


----------



## jo1985

bloobird - yeah still waitin for second go 6 months is -was put on list dec after follow up appt told wud be may beggin june x


----------



## kara76

Happy birthday pix

How is everyone today

Sammy I think a fet is usually around the 1k mark , there is a price list on the site. Could be worth u asking for a cancellation first at ivf wales especially if its an nhs cycle


----------



## dizzywizzy

morning sammy, crmw didn't charge me to move my embryos, they charge for the actual procedure you have with them x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Happy Birthday to pix, happy birthday to pix, happy birthday dear pix, happy birthday to pix! x

Dizzy - any news on your embryos? I am out all day but will be keeping an eye on your news


----------



## Queenie1

dizzy hope you get an update on your embies

mrs t hope you are well and your embies are dong well in the lab.

feebee how are you, half way through now we are. 

swans glad you got baseline app goodluck with jabs.

sammy sorry to hear your app has been cancelled hope you get a app soon. 

hi pix happy birthday have a lovely day.

hi kara, jo, liz, becci and everyone.

afm- feeling too ok at the moment i feel normal no signs or symptoms, no sore boobs any more nothing.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, clinic just rang, all 5 embryos are doing well so et monday at 1.30pm!

Penblwydd hapys pix xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

That's great news Dizzy, you will be pupo before you know it! x


----------



## sammy75

glad to hear your embies are doing fine dizzy and thanks for all your info re crmw,

pix, yes it was a follow up appt and i have tried to get a planning appt but admin keep telling me no so if i wait again just for a follow up i'm worried that i will have to wait again then foe planning and i feel that going for my follow up was the only thing keeping me sane after my bfn,

kara, it's not nhs cycle so where ever i go i will be paying for the frozen transfer so my dilemma is do i wait for ivf wales and hope they don't change my appt again or do i just move my embies over to crmw it's driving me  .

hi to everyone else hope you all ok,

queenie, hope the 2ww is not torturing you too much.

i have emailed amanda so i just have to wait to see if they can get me appt sorted.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sammy as you are paying anyway I would say crmw is probably going to be quicker. I'm sure they'll get back to you soon


----------



## sammy75

thanks mrs t , i don't want to abandon you all lol but it is for my own sanity, and i will continue to post on this thread anyway coz i want to keep an eye on how you all are doing.


----------



## kara76

Dizzy wonderful news

Sammy I think I would change then hun cause waiting is hard enough without cancellations

Mrs t any update


----------



## kara76

Queenie I had no syptoms hun. Just very slight increase is smell


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry to keep you waiting for my update - been out all day, just come back from seeing Footloose at the Millenium Centre which was good fun but not enough to distract me from my embies, or our rugby team as DH calls them, lol

All 15 are 3-5 cells with two with a bit more fragmentation and less symmetry than the rest. So far, so good, phew! Anna said again the next time you'll hear from us is Monday so think I'd best not ring again tomorrow! 

Hope everyone has been enjoying the lovely weather, it's quiet here today


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Posted part way through so here's the rest:

Queenie - hope you're not worried about the no symptoms, half way through now. Are you gonna hold out til otd?

Feebees - hope you're doing ok

Pix - hope you've been busy having an amazing birthday

Kara - hope Tyler is doing ok today x

Becci - not long now

Sammy - hope they got back to you, don't worry about abandoning this thread, I post on them both all the time

Dizzy - hope you're resting ready to have precious cargo back on board, exciting stuff. Hope to join you shortly

Hi everyone else


----------



## dizzywizzy

Sounding good for us both mrs t x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ooh I hope so x


----------



## Swans72

Just a quickie as i've been out all day and am exhausted.

Happy birthday Pix hope you had a good day x

Glad all is still well with your rugby team Mrs T

Queenie not long to go   

Right nice cuppa now then off to do my jabs

Hi to everyone x


----------



## PixTrix

Aw thanks so much everyone for the birthday wishes    I have had a lovely day and feel a very lucky lady!

Sounds like getting your frosties over to CRMW is a great idear Sammy. Hope things can move fast for you and of course we'll all be waiting to follow your progress here

Hope you are managing to keep some sanity Queenie. If I could wish the days away for you I would. As for the symptoms, so many have no symptoms at all. Hang in there, you have a couple of beauties on board.

Sounds like your embies are all working together as a team Mrs. T! I'm sure Monday will bring wonderful news.

Feebees, how are you doing? Hope you're having a nice weekend and managing to keep occupied and sane!

Yay you have started Swans. How did your jabs go? 

Woohoo Dizzy, that is great news. Good luck for Monday

Good luck for Tuesday Becci

Oo you should hear something soon then Jo,  good luck. You may end up needing some adjustments on your wedding dress!!

Hello to everyone else. 

I am pooped! We went into Cardiff shopping today and then spent some time down the bay and then drove home with the intentions of stopping at beefeater for food, but only got as far as Sarn and I was starving so ended up in Harvester!


----------



## Swans72

Morning all

Pix sounds as though you had a lovely birthday - just think how pooped you'll be on next years birthday from pushing your baby/babies around Cardiff shopping  

My jabs went fine thanks - I done the suprecur and let DH do the Gonal F I have to say he impressed me so I may just leave him in charge of the injections now (I wouldn't let him near me on the first attempt, but I am quite a control freak).

Hi to everyone x


----------



## becci1810

morning everybody  what a horrible wet day it is out there today. 
good luck to those havin ec/et this week. thinkin of u all.
im sooo excited for tues, with a tad feelin of nervousness, but just keep thinkin positive  i am also lookin forward to a injection free day tomro, as my poor tummy is black and blue, but you all know about that 
thinkin of u all anyways, i have a good feelin about this week for all of us    enjoy the rest of the weekend xxx


----------



## Queenie1

morning all

pix sounds like you had a wonderful birthday.

mrs thomas glad to hear your rugby team is doing well. 

dizzy all the best for transfer tomorrow.  

becci good luck with trigger tonight and enjoy your drug free day.

swans glad your jabs are going well.

feebee how are you. have you gone   yet. any plans to test early. are you back to work tomorrow.

afm nothing much to say can't believe it still another week to go till otd. still no symptoms to speak of. off for lunch today with dh and my parents.


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, hope you all doing ok today,

i had an email back from crmw asking if i have signed a consent form to release my embies so i guess i should go and get one.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning everyone,

Pix - as you know I'm glad you had such an amazing birthday and can't believe we must've been in the same places all day, lol

Queenie - hope you gave a lovely lunch. How's the gestone going? I've got a sore butt too now and we've only done 3. Do you thing you're gonna make it to otd or will you crack before then?

Dizzy - good luck for tomorrow

Sammy - good that you've got a plan, I hope things move quickly for you

Swans - glad you're jabs are going well

Becci - nearly there, no need to worry about EC they will look after you really well

Afm had a much better nights sleep last night, DH went in the spare room to give me more freedom to toss and turn but only woke a few times. So feel much better and enjoying a lazy morning in my pjs wondering how my rugby team are doing. DH made me promise I won't ring today because he doesn't want me to be a nuisance. Hope the call comes early tomorrow


----------



## FeebeeS

Hello all!

Pix, a belated happy birthday to you!!! Sounds like you had a super day!!!

Mrs T and Dizzy, utterly fab news about your embies, they will be growing strong and healthy ready to be reunited with you on Tuesday/tomorrow respectively!!  Though it would be a very welcome sight Mrs T, I can't quite imagine what my behind is going to look like after 12 weeks of gestone injections either!!!

Queenie, how are you? Are you going to test early? I have no symptoms and know the gestone/progynova keeps AF away so unless I test I don't know - aaarrrgggghhh!!!

Becci, good luck for Tuesday!! Really don't be nervous, the drugs are marvellous 

Swans, how are you getting on with the jabs?

Sammy, I think you are very brave, I would most definitely have been in tears after that. Definitely look at CRMW as a option, always been a sanity saver for me to be proactive in situations like that.

I can't say this wait is any easier having been through it a couple of times already.  I really want to be enjoying it but I know (and I realise I am not alone) how devastating it feels to get a no and so have spent a lot of the week preparing for it and writing my 'what I will do to prepare for the next round' lists!! Don't mean to sound negative, I have also done more than my fair share of trawling pregnancy blogs etc for the mearest hint of a symptom I could relate to!!! Yes, I think you will all agree, I definitely need to get back to work... 

Hello and love to all xxx


----------



## sammy75

dizzy, can i go to ivf wales to get a consent form to release my embryo's or do i ring them and also do i send the form to crmw? sorry to ask questions but i don't know what to do lol, so thought as you have done it you would be the best person to help me, amanda said that as soon as this form is done that i can then go and see them to arrange my fet so wondered how quick all this could happen if i actually just drive down instead of waiting for them to post out the form.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sammy, I haven't arranged one before but i would go there and pick up the form if I was you. Don't know if there may be an admin fee payable but it'll definately speed things along if you do it face to face - may be worth letting them know you are coming. Hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Sammy, Amanda gave me the form when I was at CRMW, I filled it in and posted it to IVF Wales RECORDED SIGNED FOR DELIVERY so they couldn't say they didn't have it!! Good luck x

Can I ask all you ladies who are on Gestone, did you get any side effects as since I have been taking it I am extremely windy - wouldn't want to be the Dr doing my ET tomorrow if it doesn't go improve before the morning!! x


----------



## sammy75

thanks dizzy.


----------



## Flash123

ARRR I have typed this message 3 blinking times and have some how deleted it  

*Feebees* - don't beat yourself up about how you are feeling. I truely believe that the 2ww is one the most terrible things you can go through and I think it gets worse with every cycle because you know how much it hurt last time. From the beginning of cycle number 1 I really believed that it was going to work so it was a huge shock when at 8dp5dt A.F. showed her ugly head. I went through the 2ww believing I was pg. Last 2 times I didn't have that luxury. Be strong hun and anyone who says they don't symptom spot I believe are lieing b*****s  

*Dizzy* - the joys of gestone   I keep a diary when cycling and last time i had to check back to see if it was the treatment or if a small rodent had somehow chosen my lower intestine and bowel as its final resting place. During ET i needed sedation but DH was there, he said he was mortified bythe rubbish i was saying and the noises and smells i was producing   I said "welcome to my world - this is what I have to face when you comes in from nights out with your mates"  

*Mrs T* - not long now till they get to choose your 'star players' and bring them home where they belong. Hope you are still doing ok.

*Queenie* - Hope you doing ok x

*Sammy* - we were transferrring our frosties before IVF Wales offered us a free one because of a complete mess up on number 2. We didnt actually get to it but It was alot quicker to go to the desk than wait for the post. Also phoning is still an utter nightmare.

*Swans* - good luck with the injections. I let DH do my gestone injections for my last cycle. This was the first time I had 'let' him near me with a needle.lol. He then told everyone that he had been incharge of administering all my meds and he thought that was the reason we got to test day. LOL I haven't burst his bubble yet....

*Pix *- hope you doing ok and glad you had a fab birthday. What a prezzie ay. I have been meaning to ask but kept forgetting if you were in IVF Wales on Thurs 6th. Were you there with your mum and wearing a flowered dress? A lady getting more meds told the desk she had a BFP.

XXXX


----------



## Swans72

Dizzy all the best for tomorrow Hun and I wouldn't worry about the wind problem tomorrow, they've seen it all and heard it all before 

Liz isn't that just typical of our DH's they think they are such heroes lol


----------



## binkyboo

Only a quick one, Mrs T , WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW!!!!!Hope the team are all going well!!!!!!!!

Swans hope you are ok?

Hope everyone is ok wherever they are.

Speak soon xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say good luck for tomorrow Dizzy, will be thinking of you in the morning. Tell them to ring me early, lol. Oh and I'm guilty on the windy too

Binky - wow is about right! 

Liz - yes, I'm waiting for the star players to cone home!


----------



## PixTrix

Ha I like it Swans    Well done on your jabs, I'm impressed with you letting DH do your jabs, can't let DP near me!! Whens your first scan?

Hope you had a nice lunch today Queenie. Lack of symptoms really does mean nothing. Sending you lots of      and   

Good luck for your call Mrs. T I hope it comes early.   

Good luck Dizzy   

Rooting for you feebees   

No Liz, that wasn't me. I'm more your jeans or linens kind of girl lol 

Thanks everyone  I had a lovely birthday and was spoiled rotten again today, oh and more plans for tomorrow lol


----------



## kara76

Dizzy good luck today

Mrs t hope you get an update soon

Queenie how's you?

How's everyone


----------



## PixTrix

any news ladies?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

No news here, willing the phone to ring..

Hopefully Dizzy is resting up being pupo


----------



## kara76

Your more patient than me lol I would be calling. I suppose they have egg collections and icsis to do


----------



## sammy75

good luck for the call mrs t,

dizzy hope et went well and you are now pupo.

hi to everyone else today.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just giving them another half or so before I crack! I am shouting 'come on' every 5 mins tho!


----------



## PixTrix

Come on embryologist call Mrs. T!!


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all


Mrs T I am willing the call for you, cant imagine how you are feeling


Pix how are you feeling, not too much longer for you scan. Have you had anymore bloods done? Any symptoms yet? 


Queenie how are you doing, hope you are not too crazy. As pix said no symptoms dont mean anything.   for you


Kara how is tyler doing? Hope her spots are going and she is feeling better.


  to all


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Sugar, how are you doing. I'm good thankss, need the scan for it all to be real!


----------



## sugar-fairy

I bet you do, it will be fab to see one or two heartbeats. Not long now. Bet it is really hard waiting.


I am good, got my planning on wednesday so looking forward to that. Early but wanted to make sure that I can have ec end of october during half term. Plus it gives me plenty of time to let the supplements do their thing.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Clinic rang at last - 13 of the 15 doing well (the 2 must be lazy ass boys!). 1 morula and the rest 8 cell. Majority scoring 3 or 4 for fragmentation and 3 for symmetry. I haven't been talked through the grading system yet so will discuss in more detail tomorrow. ET is at 11.30. Can't wait to be pupo

Do you ladies think it will be ok to take my embies to see Robbie and the boys on Weds - I have a seat rather than standing and we have a hotel for afterwards so I can take my time and not jostle with the crowds. Just gotta ask clinic what to do about gestone as I do it at 8.30 which is just when the boys are due on stage!


----------



## PixTrix

Def just the one, I think!!

It will be great for you to have dates in place, always helps having something to work towards. Have you tried the apimist yet?
Yay Mrs. T that is great news. Woohoo, you will soon be PUPO. I was out and about the day after transfer, I went to be nephews school fun day and then went around town and then up my parents! I did think that night, oh no have I done too much etc. so it has got to be what you feel happy with doing, never have any what if's! You'll be able to tell your embies when they are older about the very first concert that they went to lol like you say you'll be sitting as well. I'm sure a change in time with your gestone will be fine.


----------



## kara76

Sugar will be great to have dates to work towards

Great news mrs t , can u do the jab half hour earlier or something? Disabled loos are always good for jabbing lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news on your embies Mrs T. I'm sure it will be fine to go and see Robbie and the boys (I am jealous!). I've done gestone up to 2 hours different from normal time so I am sure changing a bit to fit in will be fine.

Good luck with your planning appt Sugar, good idea to get all sorted now so you can get the dates you want. Wish you all the very best x


----------



## kara76

I'd rather robbie sort my unfertilsed eggs , oh yes I so would lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara how rude, lol. I know exactly what you mean though


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t great news on your embies good luck for transfer tomorrow. enjoy take that.

dizzy hope transfer has gone well for you

sugar good luck for wednesday its great to have dates in place. 

hi all hope your all ok. i'm fine thanks. think i might tackle some ironing. will get dh to set it all up and i'll just do the ironing part. think that will be ok won't it.


----------



## Queenie1

oh yeah forgot to say last 3 gestone jabs have gone great no sore bum cheeks the next day woo hoo think we have cracked it. we have started doing it higher up.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - glad you're doing ok and that the gestone is going well. I'm sure a bit of ironing will be fine as long as DH does the lifting stuff. Keeping everything crossed for you, only 6 days til otd - if you last that long, lol.


----------



## Swans72

Hi everyone

Pix you deserve to be spoilt and for the next 9 months at least   Not long until your official scan I'm so excited for you x. My scan is on Friday I'm   theres lots of follies in there with good quality eggs.

Mrs T wow your rugby team are still doing well then - good luck for tomorrow, how many are you having put back? 

Queenie not long now - have you been tempted to test yet? Glad you've sussed the gestone so that it doesn't hurt anymore 

Sugar good that you've got your appt sorted 

Kara how's Tyler doing now? 

Has anyone tried pomegreat squash? I'm drinking the pom juice but get a bit fed up of plain water and I was having a nose in asda earlier and spotted the squash I didn't buy it just in case though 

Dizzy how did it go today, how many did you have put back?

Hi to everyone I havent mentioned


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good afternoon ladies, well i am officially pupo! Apart from the fact that they were running sn hour late(not good with a full bladder!) Out of the 5 that were doing well on saturday, 2 didnt make it, 1 they are going to keep an eye on until tomorrow to see if it can be frozen. The two we put back in are apparently very good, one was 4aa and the other 4bb ? 
And i take back what i said about only having a biscuit today we both got a sandwich! 
Good luck tomorrow mrs t xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - that's great news, sounds like you've got two brilliant embies on board. Rest up now and enjoy being spoiled x

Swans - I'll have 2 put back if I can


----------



## becci1810

hiya all, enjoyin my drgu free day  lookin forward to tomorrow  getting excited now x
Mrs T- good luck for tomro, thinkin of u xx
Dizzy-geat news on ur 2 embies, lots of rest for u xx
cant wait to come back on tomro , with some good news about lots af good quality eggs  xxx
xxx


----------



## kara76

Dizzy yay well done on being pupo


----------



## Swans72

Dizzy congrats on being PUPO    for a BFP. They were running late when I had my ET thankfully not by an hour though. After they done  the  transfer I couldn't wait to get off that bed and run to the loo ( after they had assured me that my embie wouldn't fall out)  

Becci good luck for tomorrow Hun   you get a good batch of eggs x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becci good luck for tomorrow, look forward to hearing your news


----------



## Queenie1

dizzy congrats on being pupo. well done and rest up. hope dh is looking after you

mrs t good luck for transfer tomorrow hope it goes well.

becci good luck for ec tomorrow.

evening all hope everyone is well.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - you keeping sane Hun? How are smokey and the bandit doing?


----------



## Queenie1

i'm ok at the moment thanks. helps that i have started to driving now so at least i can get out and about now. was going a bit mad last week stuck in house and with dh back in work. 

how are you excited about tomorrow. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good, yeh staying at home makes me stir crazy too. Any temptations to test early or you gonna wait?

I'm relieved to get this far and will be much happier when I have my embies with me


----------



## Queenie1

yeah know how you feel. i couldn't wait to get them back where they belonged. don't think i will be poas early dh doesn't agree with early testing he keeps to what he is told.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

It's better to hold out if you can to know you've got the right result. Your DH sounds like mine, he's always stressing about me challenging them or ringing the embryologist when I wasn't supposed to, lol. I blame you lot getting me into trouble x


----------



## kara76

Quickie

Mrs t loads of luck for et tomorrow. You will soon be pupo


----------



## sun dancer

Mrs T gd luck for moro hope all goes well wiv et will b thinking of u x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks girls, can't wait x


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo congrats on being PUPO Dizzy

Yay good luck for tomorrow Mrs. T, can't wait for you to be PUPO

Good luck Becci


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks pix, it's good to have special friends to share the journey with x


----------



## PixTrix

we're all in this together Mrs. T    there's no friends like fertility friends!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Morning mrs t, hope you managed to get some sleep last night ready for your big day. Hope all goes well and you soon join me on the mad 2ww xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning all, what a lovely day to bring home some embies! Excited - next time you'll hear from me I should be pupo, yay x


----------



## kara76

Yay its a beautiful day. Good luck mrs t


----------



## Queenie1

good luck today mrs t you'll soon be pupo.


----------



## helen_26

Good luck Mrs T. 
How's everyone else doing? x


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Mrs. T the sun is shining for you


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I am pupo! Will post when I get home


----------



## kara76

Oh that's a tease lol

Well done on being pupo mrs t , wonderful news and can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## PixTrix

are you nearly home yet! Yay congrats on being PUPO Mrs. T, can't wait to hear your news


----------



## CherryPops

Hi 

I hope you don’t mind be joining you, I have been reading this thread since January last year so im very familiar with you all. I sound like a mad stalker! 

MrsT im so please for you. 
Pix Huge congratulations x
Dizzy and Queenie congrats on being pupo, the 2 ww is awful!  I have everything crossed for you both.
Good Luck to Becci
Swans72 hope everything’s going to plan
Hi Kara.

Hi to everyone els on this thread.

AFM I had my treatment planning appointment yesterday and im hopefully due in for EC on the 25th July. 
On the antagonist protocol again, had OHSS last time so need to remember to keep up fluids!

This thread is much more luckier than the last one! hope it continues!


----------



## josiejo

Welcome CherryPops. 

Yeah Mrs T!! Sending lots of good positive vibes your way for the next 2 weeks.

Queenie, how are you? Not too long now, though I am sure it feels as if it is months away.

Dizzy, are you staying sane?

becci, how did things go today?

Swans hope the drugs are doing the job. 

Pix, is it setting in now? I can imagine the wait for the scan being even worse than the 2ww.

Hi to anyone else

afm, I passed my Photography course with 3 merit's, slightly disappointed I didn't get a distinction for one of the modules but pleased that I done better than just a pass. Decided to go somewhere else to do the 2nd level as the tutor has been very uninspiring and not very forth coming with information or critique.
My Mum is due to have her surgery tomorrow but it does look like it may be cancelled yet again as she has developed celulitis in her legs.
I am off to see Take That tomorrow, then fly up to Scotland on Thursday. Really looking forward to seeing some old faces.
I am now busy all the way up to my planning appointment so not going to have much time to think about it, just really hope I will be able to start in August.

To all you girlies going to see the boys tomorrow, Jason is mine so hands off lol Have a fun night.


----------



## BevFD

Hello all,

Hope everyone is well? Congrats Mrs T on being PUPO 

I posted on here for my first cycle (Sep/Oct last year) which didn't go very well, and during a failed FET (didn't get as far as the 'T' bit) in January.

I'm now back for my second cycle which I'm hoping will be third time lucky. I've been DR for a couple of weeks and started stimming yesterday. Double the dose this time following a poor response last time so watching out for OHSS!

Because of past failures I've been trying not to get to fixated on the process but now we're in to the second phase I can't help but start hoping!!!

B xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Cherry, a big welcome to you and thank you! Its great you have decided to join in, the girls here are great and will get you through, many a mad moment!! Good luck for getting started, its exciting having dates in place, isn't it. Oh you've had the dreaded OHSS too, nasty. Remember loads of protein, as well as fluids, complan is excellent.

Hi Josie, its getting there slowly lol oh yes the wait for the scan is def worse than the 2ww! Yay well done you congratulations, merits are fantastic. Its great to see that you have got passion and want to gain more from it then what your tutor could offer. Aw your poor mum, I will pray that it is able to go ahead. Woohoo enjoy take that. You've got busy time ahead, enjoy and your planning appoint will be here in no time

Hi Bev, welcome back. Yay well done on getting started again. Here's to third time lucky


----------



## kara76

Wlecome cherry, love the name

Welcome back bev, its so hard not to get so wrapped up in tx

Josie hope ur mums surgery goes ahead if it can. I'm not even going to take that but might have to kidnap robbie. Yum yum


----------



## kara76

Mrs t mrs t where r u


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm here Kara! 

Josie - well done on your photography course, sounds good to me. Hope your mum gets her op soon. I'll be there with you tomorrow to see the boys. Jasons all yours by the way, Robbie is my man 

Bev - welcome back, everyones different and sometimes a break away does you good. I on the other hand am addicted to ff!

Welcome Cherry, you'll get great support here

Dizzy - any news ?

Becci - hope it went well

Right bear with me one sec..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry to keep you waiting. I thought letting you know I was pupo was enough to keep you going, lol. 

I have an early blast (1--) and a grade 4 morula on board. Three of the rest have arrested, and we have 5 more morulas, 1 early blast, 1 16 cell and 3 other slow growers remaining. The 2 put back are no 12 and 13 so centres apparently! ET went fine, just running an hour behind and am home resting now.

Don't want to sound ungrateful but am worried about the quality as they've not developed to full blast as we thought they would. Am praying we get news of frosties tomorrow because that will be so reassuring, especially as we haven't got that far before. Trying to stay positive and not shared my fears with dh as don't want to worry him. Ah well, nothing more we can do now - let the madness of the 2ww begin.

Thanks for all your support, you girls are amazing xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Meant to say Nikki the embryologist said she felt like she was having an exam with all my questions, DH once again looked embarrassed, lol


----------



## kara76

Mrs t blastocyst usually happen around day 5 but not always and remember they are in the lab and not in you where conditions are ideal.an early blast and a morula is brilliant news . I totally understand your worries but all is sounding very postive hun


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Hun, probably overthinking it which is not like me, lol. Just so desperate for it to work as well you know x


----------



## kara76

I know huni. Remember you do have a blastocyst on board, ok its an early one but still a blast.


----------



## PixTrix

Hey Mrs. T glad transfer went well. The morning of my transfer mine were graded as as very early blasts, so I know its easy for me to say but please try not to worry. 1 was a 1-- and the other was a 2-- By the time of transfer one obviously did change in grading because it had started to hatch on the screen, but if that can happen in that space of time the chances are yours have already moved on, especially being back in the right environment. Remember there are no hard and fast rules in all this and everything is sounding great, blasts are blasts and its still day 5 so whilst they were early blasts this morning, who's to say what they are now, I'm sure they'll be moving on ready to hatch! Congratulations on being PUPO, I will look forward to trying to keep you sane over the next couple of weeks and beyond!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Glad all went well mrs t. You are the complete opposite to me i worry so much when at the hospital i just want to get in and out. We had nikki yesterday, she came in with her leaflets etc to explain the blasts and i just said i have heard it all before just tell me what grade they r, i dont need pics! I had two grade fours put back in yesterday. Nikki said that it would probably develop into 5 that evening after transfer. 
I am so bored already, have definitely eaten enough food for three this morning whilst watching daytime tv!! X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks both, where would I be without you. Kara thanks for the text too x

Dizzy - I'm here to keep you company. Lol at the eating for three - why not! Are you expecting a call on any frosties today?


----------



## kara76

It great u 2week waiters can go insane together


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yes 2ww will no doubt go mad together

Apart from the steroids and gestone I've been taking aspirin, omega 3, pregnacare, pomegranate juice and brazil nuts. Any recommendations for anything else I should be taking? Are the Brazils still ok to eat now? Thanks


----------



## kara76

Oh yes keep on it all hun and add a little chocolate as a treat lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh yes. I've remembered that embies like chocolate, galaxy counters on standby, mmm


----------



## Swans72

Hi Ladies,

How you all doing?

Thought I'd take the opportunity of updating our list as there's so much going on at the moment. Please feel free to correct my errors!

*BevFD* - Follie scan - 23rd June
*PixTrix* - 7 week scan 23rd June  
*Swans72* - EC 24th June 
*Dizzy* - PUPO OTD 27th June  
*Mrs T* - PUPO OTD 28th June  
*Tanya7* - PUPO OTD 30th June  
*Queenie* - 6 week scan 30th June  
*Gingerella* - PUPO OTD 2nd July  
*Becci1810* - PUPO OTD 3rd July ?  
*Josiejo* - Treatment planning - 19th July 
*Sammy75* - Follow up appt - 25th July 
*LizG* - EC pencilled in for w/c 25th July
*Cherrypops* - EC pencilled in for w/c 25th July
*Binkyboo* - Operation January 2012 with Mr G 
*Jo1985 * - Awaiting 2nd NHS appt - July 2011?

Mrs T - so pleased for you and  that you get a BFP when's your OTD?

Dizzy - how you feeling, apart from being bored and eating ? when is your OTD?

Cherrypops, welcome, I was a stalker for quite some time before I plucked up the courage to post. When is your baseline booked for?

Josiejo - Congrats on passing your course well done. Oh I hope your mum's surgery doesn't need to be cancelled again, bless her she must be so stressed with the whole thing and that's really not helping her. Enjoy Take That. What date is your treatment planning?

BevFD - Welcome back, this will be third time lucky for you   When is your next scan booked in for? We'll be cycle buddies I've got my follie scan on 17th June.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs t, nikki just rang me to say that yesterdays early blast developed today but contained no foetus so couldnt obviously be frozen. So no frosties at all for us. Nikki did mention to eat chocolate and said any type of cake was even better, so thats my shopping list requirements for the next few days!!

Otd for me is 27th, far too far away! X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - sorry to hear you didn't have an frosties. Hope you aren't too disappointed because you won't need them, pma. Sounds like you had two great embies back where they belong. Good excuse to eat chocs and cake then x

Swans good to see an updated list. OTD for me is the 28th, a lifetime away!


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t congrats on being pupo welcome to the madness of the 2ww. they sound like 2 great embies on board. have you named them.

dizzy hope your ok on the 2ww sorry to hear you didn't get any frosties. how long you having off from school.

feebee how are you doing, are you on count down to otd. how is it being back in school.

cherrypops welcome and good luck

josie congrats on your photography. i hope your mum's op gets to go ahead tomorrow. enjoy take that. 

bev welcome back and good luck

afm well you lot have chatted loads today. my mum came over and did some work in the garden for me, i just stood around and chatted to her and watched most of the time. i did do a little sweeping with the pan and brush. i am so worried about everything i do incase i am over doing it. just find it hard to just not do anything, its been a glorious day here so nice to be in the garden


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - sounds like you had a lovely day with your mother. Only a few days left for you now. Are you due back in work Monday or do you have a bit more time?

No, we haven't named them other than DH said they were both centres cos they were no.12 and no.13! Rugby mad!


----------



## Queenie1

im due back to work on monday. really don't want to go back as i am going back to a lot of stress probably, as we are having our school inspection in just under 3 weeks. i am starting to enjoy being off although it is tricky, as have to avoid some neighbours cos they will ask too many questions as why i am off from school.


----------



## sun dancer

Mrs T congrats on being pupo wishing u all the luck in the world and pray that this is ur time for a lovely BFP x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hopefully after your bfp on Sunday you won't care about school and either take more time off or let it all go over your head. I bet avoiding neighbours is difficult, i hate people asking questions all the time, DH just says I'm rude but I'm just very private. 

Thanks sundancer x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Queenie i am off for two weeks on my sicknote from day of et, but may go back after 10 days depending on what happens, dont want to blame myself if it goes wrong. Cant believe you havent tested. I am such a serial tester, everyday from day 8 me!! Good luck x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - serial tester eh? Have you bought your tests yet? I was surprised they didn't give me a cheap test to use so won't be able to test because there isn't one in the house. Hope to keep it that way for as long as I can. Make sure you keep me posted on any symptoms and early tests

Afm feeling absolutely pooped tonight. Was feeling really really nervous today, don't know why, so putting it down to that. Also been feeling hot and flushed so have come to bed and DH is gonna bring me a DVD to watch. Had the odd twinge too but nothing to worry about so far. It's gonna be a long two weeks, lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congrats on being pupo Mrs T and Dizzy! Very best of luck to you both    

Queenie, sounds like you've had a lovely day, keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## sammy75

mrs t and dizzy, congrats on being pupo both of you,

queenie, i can't believe how good you have been not testing and not long to go now,

big hi to everyone else as i can't keep up with everyone at what stage you all are so good luck to you all,

afm, i got the forms from amanda at crmw so they have been posted by first class recorded today but i am aware that clinic is closed until thursday due to exams so i am hoping maybe crmw will call next week to say they have got my embies, not alot more i can do now but it has made me feel happier for now anyway.


----------



## jo1985

mrs t and dizzy congrats on bein pupo , queenie well done not testing early , x hi to everyone else hope all ok x


----------



## BevFD

Swans72,

I have my follie scan on Monday (20th), keeping everything crossed until then that I get a better response this time,

B xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just quickly popping in to say that I have everything crossed here for you, Queenie and your fellow 2WWers


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi everyone

Queenie - another day down, hope you are keeping busy and not going too mad

Feebees - hope the 2ww is going well for you too

Sammy - glad you got your forms in, hope you get news soon

Dizzy - implantation day for you, hope you are still chilling and eating for 3!

Pix - another day closer to scan. How are those boobs coming along, lol

Kara - how is Tyler now? Hope she is back to normal 

Afm just waiting for DH to do my ironing (yep, after all these tears together he is very well trained). Then we ate off for a nice lunch and browse around the shops and check into the hotel for a rest before seeing my Robbie and his backing singers later, ha ha. Excited but nervous of overdoing it, Arianna said I'd be fine but not to jump around too much! 

Try and post later when I get news on the rest if my embryos x


----------



## Queenie1

ok girls i have been very naughty and have kept something from you all. i had bloods done on monday and today and i can't believe i am writing this but we have our   we are so so happy. thank you all for being such good friends and supporting me through this. special thanks to kara and pix.


----------



## Swans72

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all well today, it's very quiet here.

Just to let you know i've updated the list and it's on page 131 for you. 

Enjoy Take That tonight Mrs T

AFM feeling very fat today i'd like to think it's because there's loads of follies growing but I think it's more to do with the fact I can't stop eating


----------



## dizzywizzy

Queenie, very sneaky but wonderful news, so happy for you xx


----------



## Swans72

Oooh Queenie that's fantastic news, big congrats to you and DH x

This is such a lucky thread at the moment, c'mon ladies we can keep this going


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - I had a feeling you had tested! You are a very naughty girl keeping it from us. Woo hoo woo hoo Congratulations! I am absolutely thrilled for you x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

What are your levels Queenie - do you think it's 1 or 2 bubs?


----------



## Queenie1

thank you all i am still in shock. 

level on monday at 10dp3dt  - 87  today at 12dp3dt - 194.  

i did ask if they could tell as dh keeps asking and they said no they are unable to tell cos everyone is different. 

i still haven't poas yet i'm too scared to. perhaps i will on sunday which is otd so i can see the words.


----------



## sun dancer

Queenie fantastic news a big congrats on ur BFP my god this is such a luck thread for u all x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Levels sound good though, it's still early for tests - what made you go for bloods? Bless you, you are the opposite of pix with the poas!


----------



## Queenie1

i asked at planning if  i could have them and arrianne agreed, so last week i booked in for them and went monday and today. i didn't want to wait until otd and get a negative and have to go back to work the next day. also i hate hpt i worry that its faulty or i have done it wrong.  also i learnt from pix lol


----------



## kara76

Yay yay yay go queenie bfp....yay yay congratulations


----------



## sugar-fairy

Oh queenie I am so happy for you, what wonderful news. I bet you and dh are thrilled


----------



## sammy75

Massive congrats queenie I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## becci1810

hiya all, sorry didnt have time to get on here yesturday..... well ec went well... 14 eggs   so happy   
had the phone call this morning, after havin to go back up there for further bloods and a scan to rule out OHSS (touch wood we havent got it yet ) and 9 eggs have fertilised    
et is either saturday or sunday. xxxx
thank you to everyone on here for all ur support  u have all been brill xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Becci , Glad ec went well hoping embies continue to grow strong x


----------



## jo1985

who hoo queenie congrats on bfp so happy 4 u. Such a lucky thread at mo mrs t u next hun x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Delighted for you and dh Queenie, what fantastic news! xxx


----------



## Swans72

Becci - well done that's brilliant.  Keep us informed of your embies and good luck for transfer x


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo, Queenie so over the moon for you and so happy that I have got a special friend to share the special journey ahead            

as for your levels sounding good for twinnies, but like the nurses say there is such a huge range for what is normal between ladies take a look at this link according to this the average number 13 days post egg collection is 63, with the highest being 1746 for singleton and average for twins being 121 and the highest 699, so bit mad really! Hurry up scan lol I have a feeling its twins for you, tho!!! http://betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

/links


----------



## Mrs Thomas

No frosties for us, we are so disappointed. She said that they did move onto blastocyst but weren't good enough quality :-(


----------



## PixTrix

Yay well done Becci, good luck for transfer
Enjoy tonight Mrs. T sorry you haven't got any frosties, but hey you have got the best on board   
How are you doing feebees?


----------



## kara76

Wow becci well done

Mrs t sorry to hear that but they made blast which means the ones inside are the best of the bunch and would of made blastocyst too


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks both, dented the positive feelings as you'd expect. Embarrassing leaky eyes in the middle of tgi Fridays!


----------



## kara76

Aww big hugs hun. I've had frosties everytime except for last cycle!


----------



## Tan1982

Hi girls, 

I had my FET yestaday and ive got two 7 and 8 cell embies on board, i was told that the embryos where 'text book' which is great !!!!! Ive gotta carry on taking the progynova and pesseries and my OTD is 30th june  . I really dont know what to do about work , ive had 2 days off and im back in tomorrow and friday but then got a week off so dont know weather to pull a sicky for tomorrow and friday?? Is it advisable to have time off or not   

Thank you

Love Tanya 

xx


----------



## PixTrix

aw Mrs. T it is upsetting, but it no way relates to how your on board embies are doing. Big hugs

Yay congrats on being PUPO Tanya. It depends on what job you do really. Some work, some don't each with different outcomes. What ever you do, in all aspects of tx, never do it with any thoughts of possible regrets. If you're wondering if you should or shouldn't pull a sicky, I think you should just go for it and pull a sicky!!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs T - sorry to hear no frosties too. I hope that we both will not need them, it is looking positive on this thread at the moment so lets hope we keep it going and get lovely BFPs too.

Any news Feebees? x


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t so sorry you have not got frosties but as everyone has said the best are on board and they have the best environment being inside you instead of like the others in the lab.    enjoy take that tonight. 

feebee how are you getting on. 

congrats on being pupo tanya. good luck. like pix says it really depends on your job. 

becci congrats on ec and a great fertilization there. hope you don't get ohss, remember drink loads and lots of protein. 

dizzy hope your coping with the 2ww.

thank you all for your lovely messages. i am still finding it so strange that it has worked at last. so happy and can't wait for the rest of you to join me. this is a lucky thread at the moment so may the luck continue.x


----------



## BevFD

Queenie, congrats on the BFP - fantastic news!!!!!

Becci - great result, hope all goes well for ET on the weekend, keeping everything crossed for you.

Tanya - congrats on being pupo, feet up now and take good care of yourself,

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## claire1

Queenie a huge congratulations to you on your   , I'm s pleased for you.

Wishing everyone else lots of   and


----------



## BevFD

Oh dear, I appear to be having a hormonal rage filled evening. Best take myself off for a bath and The Apprentice in bed before I kill DP or the cat. Bleurgh!!!


----------



## PixTrix

Aw big hugs Bev damn drugs! A hot bath sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Swans72

Oh Bev I know the feeling I had a complete rant at DH (well not so dear ) last night and again this evening but don't ask me why - the dog's only having cuddles though!  I think not only is it the flipping hormones    but I'm also worried that it's not working.  There's nothing I can do about it until I have the scan on Friday so it's pointless me worrying but that's easier said than done.  Big hugs to you Hun and hope the bath and Apprentice calmed you down


----------



## FeebeeS

Queenie, I am soooooooo pleased for you!!! Huge congratulations!!!!!!

We had bloods done yesterday too and it came back as <5. So, onwards and upwards once more.

Many thanks to you all for your lovely support and lots of luck to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Feebees I am so very sorry to hear your news. Massive hugs


----------



## PixTrix

oh feebees I am so very sorry, I know there a no words to make it better, but want to send you big hugs


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Feebees so sorry to hear your news, we all know what it's like - here for you. Big hugs


----------



## skyblu

Big congrats Queenie, so very happy for you and dh.

Mrs T well done on beign pupo and lets hope you have a bfp ina few weeks.

How are you doing Pix? hope you are o.k

Skyblu.xx


----------



## jo1985

ah feebees so sorry 4 u hope ur ok x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Feebees, sending you big hugs at this difficult time x


----------



## josiejo

Morning, just a quick one.

Queenie, I am so over the moon for you. Congratulations

Feebee, so so sorry. Sending hugs your way

Mrs T sorry you have no frosties but you would need them   

AFM, my Mum finally had her surgery yesterday. I last heard from my Dad at 5.30 to say she was doing really well and everything was as it should be. I will call him at 8 for an update.  I was woken up at stupid o'clock with sirens and it turns out that a house down the street has had a big fire. Off to do my final bit of packing and then heading to the airport to fly to Edinburgh.

Oh Take That were amazing, you Robbie girls are welcome to him. Thought he was great but very very odd, especially the little song he sang that involved Ryan Giggs.


----------



## kara76

I am so pleased that your mum had her surgery hun and she's ok. Phew bet your glad.

I can handle odd


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - so glad your mum is ok, you must be relieved x


----------



## Swans72

Feebees - i'm so sorry hun  

Josiejo - So glad your mum had her op what a relief and that she's doing well x

AFM I feel like a woman on the edge today, already had tears. Flipping hormones  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## sammy75

feebees, hope you got the strength to keep trying and you will get your bfp.


----------



## BevFD

Feebees       
Swans - hugs to you too! I'm feeling much more rational this morning, hope the sunshine cheers you up.
Love and strength to everyone else. x


----------



## Tan1982

Thanks everyone for your advice and support!!! Its so nice to speak to you all about this as myself and hubbie havnt told anyone about us having treatment so its nice to talk about it. I did pull a sicky as i do feel my job is stressful as its dealing with the public from 9am till 5pm. I wanted to ask aswell what does 'PUPO' mean lol, im up with most of the lingo nut not this one hehe xx

Love Tanya 

xx


----------



## Swans72

Morning Tanya,

PUPO means "pregnant until proven otherwise"

x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - has it sunk in yet? How are you feeling - are you recognising symptoms now that you know you are pregnant. Hope you've booked your scan. So twins according to Pix then!

Pix - another day closer, hope you are feeling well

Dizzy - you still sane Hun? Symptom spotting yet?

Becci - well done on 9 embryos. Think you might have been opposite me - we were the old folks in a room if youths, lol

Tanya - glad you took a sickie. It's always best not to have regrets. We haven't told anyone about treatment either and I don't know how I'd cope without my ff's

Bev - glad you're feeling a bit better

Swans - it's probably a combination of hormones and anxiety about your scan. When you've had your scan and you know you've got good growth going on I'm sure you'll feel much better. Hugs, it's a tough journey and our other halfs never fully understand! 

Feebees - thinking of you. It always helps me to have a plan. Take care of each other.

Hi to everyone else

Afm, well yes Josie the concert was amazing. Rob was no more strange than any other time though, makes me laugh. I like strange too - sorry Kara I didn't manage to snag him for either of us. I promise there was no bouncing, hope embies like dancing though, lol

I can confirm I am officially an emotional wreck - just before he sang Angels he dedicated it to hopes and dreams and those who have passed on and are looking over us (thought of my furbaby). Coupled with our news on no frosties yesterday I was singing away and just could not stop the tears from flooding down my cheeks! Blubbing twice in public on the same day, thank goodness nobody was looking at me. Feeling a bit stronger today but DH has gone really negative and I'm trying my hardest to give him some hope. Ah - where is that 2ww time machine someone was working on, lol


----------



## gingerella

Hi all, I'm new to this page. 

I had my egg collection on Monday and have got my egg transfer on Sat. Feeling really nervous. How is everyone else doing? x


----------



## kara76

Just a mega quickie

Firstly massive hugs to mrs t huni its a very emotional time and a good cry is good for you

Secondly, I knew at least 4 people at the concert last night and no one managed to get robbie for me! Damn it


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Kara, you're right - I just normally do it in the privacy of my own home (or car at least). My sister was in a much better place than me so she would've got Robbie before I had chance! Thanks for the hugs, gratefully received x

Welcome gingerella - Swans has been keeping a list - latest on page 131 showing where everyone else is


----------



## gingerella

Thanks. Good luck everyone and fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you all. x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Welcome to all the newbies, good luck with all your treatments. 

Mrs t, am really fed up already, no symptoms at all. Me and dh are feeling very vulnerable at the moment. He took his car for a service, the work needed doing would have been two grand so he left it there in part ex having been sold a new one! X


----------



## becci1810

afternoon everybody.
QUEENIE- so happy for u 
FEEBEE-sending u lots of love
MRS T- congrtulations on being PUPO, so happy for u. Me and simon where the ones right in the corner on the right hand side as u walked in. I was sooooo nervous, i was a wreck.
SWANS- lots of hugs
GINGERELLA- welcome, this is the best site ever, all the girls on here are amazing, and so supportive to eachother, its lovely 

I phoned the hospital today to find out how my embryo's were doin, and she Nicky said they are doin good  not to worry and i will hear off them tomorrow with another update and given a time and day to go in for ET. I cant wait to be PUPO with all u guys  
xxx


----------



## Queenie1

oh feebees i am so sorry to read your news. remember we are here for you if you want us. sending big hugs to you    

josie so glad to hear your mum has had her op and that she is doing well. must be a relief for you.

mrs t crying is good so get it all out. glad your enjoyed take that i'm sure your embies did as well. no it still has not sunk in yet. although i have bought my hpt to do on sunday.

welcome and goodluck gingerella

dizzy don't give up yet i still don't have any symptoms.

hi swans, sammy, tanya, bevf and becci.


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, 
mrs t, sorry you didn't get any frosties but like the others have said you definately got the best on board,
gingerella, welcome and the girls on here are tremendous support,
josie, glad your mum's op went well,
swan's, hope your scan goes well and puts your mind at rest as we all feel that something is going to go wrong at every stage and it is very emotional journey,
becci, well done on your embies and you will soon be pupo,
tanya, good luck with your cycle and hope you get your bfp along with the rest of the girls cycling atm,
dizzy, hope the 2ww fly's by for you as i know it feels like a lifetime on the 2ww,
hi to everyone else if i have missed anyone, really sorry don't mean too i just have never got used to doing personals,

afm, ivf wales should have recieved my consent form to releases my frozen embies and send them over to crmw but i am now in a panic as on the form it says they will be released into my care and it is my responsibility to collect them even though amanda has said that ivf wales will contact them to collect my embies i am now worried that they might get left out and defrost, omg why does this ivf world have to be so worrying, i just hope that my embies make it safely to crmw so i can get a move on with my fet.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning all,

Dizzy - I know what you mean about feeling vulnerable. DH is so negative now that we don't have frosties - I caught him on the web looking for a holiday yesterday. I'm still trying to hope we won't be able to go. Sorry to hear about DH's car, though it's nice to have a new one. Still no symptoms? You'll be testing soon, lol

Becci - we were in the corner opposite where you were - I was surprisingly nervous too, given I'm an old timer you'd think I would be used to all this by now

Sammy - I'm sure your embies will be fine, try not to worry. Hope you get dates sorted soon so you can start the countdown

Queenie - are you going back to work on Monday now? Hope you are still chilling 

Pix - how are you? 

Hi to everyone else

Afm 8am seems to be my natural waking time which is annoying. I can usually sleep in much later than that. No symptoms here either other than a stitch sort of feeling low on the right. But still full of wind from the gestone so probably down to that. Back to work on Monday for me so relaxing with DH today


----------



## kara76

Sammy the embryos get moved in a special container so they won't defrost. why don't you drop amanda an email as I'm pretty sure knowing lyndon he will collect them himself

Mrs t I hope you don't get to go on hols either, its so hard to stay postive and like your dh we were mega negative last cycle

Hoys all


----------



## dizzywizzy

Morning mrs t, i cant sleep later than about 6am then spend the whole long day wondering if anything is happening inside! 
We have looked at holidays too, we have a couple in mind for august, so in my mind i am sort of in a win win situation. Although i would prefer the baby prize to the runnerup holiday prize!
Take care all x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well it's good to have a plan B isn't it, ours was a New York trip but DH was looking at Dubai yesterday. need to win the lottery for that one, lol. Where r u thinking of dizzy?

Hi Kara, I'm trying to keep his hope up but it's hard enough keeping my own hopes up. Men eh!


----------



## Queenie1

mrs thomas i still don't have any symptoms so don't worry. try and keep positive. you have 2 good embies on board. 
dizzy have you gone back to work yet. hope your doing ok.
    for mrs t and dizzy
good luck to anyone with app today.

pix how are you today


afm did my first hpt this morning came up bfp 2-3. was really lovely to see but still feels like i am looking at someone elses. i have just phoned gp and have an app on monday to tell him. can't wait as i know he will be thrilled for us. waiting on clinic to give me a scan app.
i am hoping it will be ok for us to still go to spain at end of july.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aw queenie, must've been amazing to see that test. Showing 2-3 already sounds like it will be double trouble for you, how exciting. Yay! Hope you get your scan appt soon


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t it just does not seem real. i 'm sure things will be fine for you. hope work will help take your mind off waiting. are you an early tester. 

i'm back to work on monday as well. don't think i can take anymore time off wish i could i am enjoying being off and not having the stress of work.


----------



## kara76

Hugs mrs t I know what men can be like. 

Queenie that's just what u wana see huni


----------



## dizzywizzy

Queenie all is sounding great for you, good to hear that you didn't have any symptoms either yet got ur Bfp,  you are keeping me going! Not going back to work until end of next week as we are in the middle of a school inspection and can't handle the stress.

Mrs t we are thinking of another cruise. We went on our first for our honeymoon around the Caribbean and loved it, last year we cruised from Southampton around the med. This time as dh is of Italian descent we want to do the Italian med with the Greek isles. I saw Dubai on the this morning show yesterday Atlantis palms, had a sneak look at it too. Get very restless on long haul flights though, before we began ivf we have been lucky enough to afford first class plane seats but no longer an option after paying for all this treatment so don't think I could fly Dubai or Caribbean in economy.


----------



## Queenie1

dizzy i'm glad i'm helping you. keep positive. glad you are taking the time off especially with the inspection. our inspection is the 4th july, so looks like i'll be there for it, well physically i will be but i think i will still be on cloud 9. 

ooh cruise sounds lovely. hey i have flown economy to australia !! although my nephew who is 5 flew business class when he came from oz to uk


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - at least going back to work will make your scan come more quickly. And I'm sure now you won't let work get to you

Dizzy - wow, I've never flown first class, you lucky thing. We went on a Caribbean cruise a few years ago and loved it. Hope you don't get to go though.


----------



## PixTrix

Afternoon lovely ladies   

Yay Queenie a lovely 4-5 weeks pregnant, sounding perfect!    Sure does seem unreal though doesn't it!! It will be lovely telling your GP. It was so lovely seeing you yesterday, I had a great time, was absolutely pooped last night!! Will look forward to doing it again.

Josie how is your mum doing? So glad she was able to have her op.

Hope those damn hormones are behaving today Swans   

Hi Mrs. T I had a stitch low down on the right    How are you feeling this afternoon?

Now then Dizzy, no need for hols and hope that its a family size car!   

How are you doing Bev?

Big welcome to you gingerella and good luck for saturday

Your precious embies will be well taken care of Sammy

Glad you took a sicky Tanya, how are you doing today?

How are you doing Becci?

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hey Pix, good to hear from you. Nice that you and Queenie could catch up yesterday and share your excitement. Just 6 days now til you see your little bubs onscreen. I'm ok, still got the stitch thing - not painful just niggling always there like I've pulled my groin or something. Not reading into it cos I'm not sleeping too well so it's probably from tossing and turning all night. How are you feeling?


----------



## PixTrix

Big hugs Mrs. T lack of sleep is flipping horrible. If only there was a way that we could see exactly what is going on ey! Other than feeling uttterly exhausted, I'm fine thanks and willing the days away! I have got everything crossed for you


----------



## Swans72

Hi Ladies

Hormones behaving today thanks girls - had my scan and I have 4 follies on the right and 3-4 on the left all about the same size 11mm so am really pleased got to have another scan Tuesday and they think I may be ready for EC on Friday now instead of the following week

Pix not long for your scan now - yay x

Queenie have you managed to get a date for your scan?

Becki and Gingerella all the best for tomorrow x

Hi to everyone x


----------



## PixTrix

yay that is great news Swans, you'll be PUPO before you know it


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Swans - glad you're scan went well and you're feeling better. Another step closer for you..

Afm was very brave and did my own gestone tonight because DH is out with the lads tomorrow (how dare he,lol). I was fine thanks to Kara's video so now don't need DH at all!


----------



## Flash123

Just jumping on quick to say well done Queenie - what amazing news.sending u lots and lot of cyber hugs.  I am so utterly thrilled for you. Those numbers are just what you want and need to see. I want to know which chair you and pix were sat in lol - seems like there is a lot of ++++++ and good luck on this thread at the mo. Long let it continue.

Hugs to everyone else xx


----------



## PixTrix

yay to you Mrs. T doing it for the gestone self injectors, well done you!!! I can't for the life of me do it unless I'm stood or sat though, I have about 3 different techniques!!

It will be your turn before you know it Liz! Just been reading your sig, what is CREST syndrome?


----------



## kara76

Swan well done on ur scan

Mrs t good on ya girl, bet u did a great job doing ur jab

Hiya everyone , posting on phone so only a quick one


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yes Pix - I'll have to tell Debs when I see her, she doesn't realise so many of us followed in Kara's madness

Kara - I think I did a better job than DH, although awkward to twist because of my back condition. Will let DH carry on though when he's here - makes him feel like he's helping bless him


----------



## PixTrix

You sure will have to tell Debs Mrs. T. Its nice that DH can feel involved. Mine is the fetcher when the alarm goes off and then puts everything away!


----------



## josiejo

Mrs T well done on doing your own gestone, I may give it a try next time though I think I may be too chicken. How are you bearing up? I was almost in tears when Robbie sang Angels and there were a few people around me that were or close to it. 


Queenie, is it sinking in yet? Have you got a date for your scan? 


Pix, how is the wait for scan going?


Swans, great news on your scan, not long until you will be pupo now.


Dizzy, although the holiday sound lovely I am sure you are going to have to spend the money on other things such as cots and prams. 


Sammy, I am sure your embies will be transported nice and safely and will be snuggling into you soon.


Feebee, how are you doing?


Kara how is Tyler now?


Hello to everyone else.


Thank you everyone for the kind words for my Mum, she is doing very well but it will be next week before we know if all the cancer has been taken away. She has been up sitting in her chair since yesterday and is in very good humour, we are taking Dad out for Fathers day dinner and she wants us to bring back something for her.
I am off to meet my friends in Edinburgh today, lunch with the 1st mummy of the day, then dinner with 3 mummies. Gonna be hard but I have decided to be open with those that don't already know. 
I also saw my niece in the school performance of We will rock you last night. It was really good, there are some very talented kids in that school, next year they are doing Les Mis and my niece is determined to get a bigger role.


Counting down the days to planning appointment, really can't wait to get going again.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - so glad to hear your mum is doing so well. Ah that's made me feel better about the tears then! I thought it was just me being a wuss! And sounds like your niece is a bit of a star - Les Mis is my favourite musical, I bet that'll be fab.  Hope your visits go well today, I know how hard it is being around babies and bumps but if you can be open about treatment it's a lot easier. I'm not open and just put on my brave face - but everyone is different.

I'm ok, the days are dragging, lol. DH is doing my head in - he keeps asking me if I feel pregnant. He phoned me from work and asked me again this morning about 5 mins after I woke up. I go through the it's too early to tell, some people have no symptoms, I don't know what pregnant feels like, the drugs give symptoms anyway etc etc. I think he's just desperate to find out if it's worked but it's so annoying! No pressure eh! I'm not an early tester and I'm only 4 days in so I've got a while to wait yet..


----------



## Queenie1

well done mrs t on doing your own gestone. we are doing it bit by bit at the moment dh puts needle in and checks for blood and i then push plunger and then remove. i am hoping that eventually i will be able to do it myself as dh is going to be away for 2 weeks soon. 

josie that is great news about your mum she sounds like a fighter. will keep her in my prayers that she make a full recovery.

swans that scan sounds good . not long and you'll be on the 2ww.

dizzy how are you getting on. 

they gave me a scan date of 7th july but dh is away that week for 2 weeks so they said to have it the week before 30th june (my mum's birthday hope its a good omen). waiting on a time now.  just hope it's not too early and no heart beat is seen and end up having to go back.


----------



## kara76

Oh mrs t that does sound so very annoying. I think we forget how hard it can be for them too 

Josie so pleased your mum is ok and I pray that they got all the cancer


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - must be so exciting to have your scan date, you need a new ticker now 

Kara - yes, I know he's really worried that it didn't work because of the no frosties, so he's just looking for hope. I think he'll find it hard to keep going if we get a bfn but still hoping I won't have to worry about that..


----------



## gingerella

Had my ET today. 2 perfect blasts on board so fingers crossed they are settling in. Date to test - 2nd July. That sounds like years away. xx


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations gingerella on being pupo. hope the 2ww goes quick for you


----------



## dizzywizzy

Congrats gingerella, welcome to the 2ww madness. I am so fed up with waiting, have had af type pains since yesterday so convinced it will soon be over for me. Af came 10dp3dt last time.
Mrs t how u doing? X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congrats gingerella 

Dizzy - don't worry about the cramps, they don't necessarily mean anything as Amanda told me last time they can be caused by the gestone. Gestone held off AF for me too. I've got lots of twinges but am sure most of them are caused by the wind! On a positive note you are a day closer than me, lol

Hi Pregnant Queenie x


----------



## Queenie1

dizzy sending some     to you. i'm sure it not af lots of people get af pains. 

thanks mrs t

has everyone had a good day. 

afm i took 2 dresses back today that i had bought for weddings, had only another week left on the receipt as i hopefully won't fit in them.


----------



## kara76

Congratulations on being pupo ginger

Hugs to mrs t and dizzy the 2 ww is horrid

So queenie new dress shopping soon then


----------



## Queenie1

yep most definately,just hope i will be able to find something nice and reasonable.


----------



## becci1810

hiya all, just got back from the hospital........i am now PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeayyyyyyyyyy x
hope everybodys doin ok today  i cant get the smile off my face  even bought simon a daddy to be fathers day card  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congrats on being pupo becci, hope the 2ww goes quickly for you


----------



## sammy75

becci and gingerella, congrats on being pupo and hope the 2ww goes quickly for you,

mrs t, how you doing atm as i know it feels like a lifetime on the 2ww so sending you some    and   you join pix and queenie over on the parenting thread soon,

dizzy, same goes for you too lots of    and   that you also get your bfp,

hi to everyone else and hope everyone doing ok.


----------



## kara76

Becci congratulations on being pupo

How's everyone today?


----------



## BevFD

Hi all,

Becci, congrats on being PUPO! Take it easy now x

We are just driving home from a very badly timed weekend visit with DP's relatives in the Peak District. I a, swollen and uncomfortable and my ovaries have been 'twanging' all weekend. I didn't
T feel anything last time so hoping for a better result from my scan tomorrow than on the last cycle!

Love and strength to all xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Becci, good news on being pupo, fingers crossed x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - hope you aren't too bored, another day down  Keep me informed x
Becci, Gingerella, Tanya - hope you are all enjoying being looked after
BevFD – Good luck for scan tomorrow, sounds like you've got lots going on in there
Swans72 – Good luck for scan Tuesday
Queenie & Pix - hope you enjoyed your first Fathers Day with the other halves
Pix - only 4 more sleeps, how exciting
Queenie - hoped you'd be taking those dresses back! When are the weddings?
Sammy - I'm doing ok thanks, back to work tomorrow so that usually helps the 2ww fly by 
Jo - any news on your appt yet?
Feebees – Hope you are looking after yourselves
Hey Kara Hun, hope Luke had a good Fathers Day with your little princess

Hi to everyone else

Afm nothing to report here, hopefully work will make this week go quickly and then I'll only have a few days left to OTD


----------



## PixTrix

Hello everyone

congrats on being PUPO becci and gingerella

How are you Mrs. T Hope work goes ok for you tomorrow and it will help time go faster

How are you doing Dizzy?

How are you Tanya?

Sounds like you've got some good follie action going on there Bev! Good luck for scan

Ha, always knew you'd be taking those dresses back Queenie lol

Good luck for your scan Swans

Hope your mum comtinues to do well Josie and the results are clear


----------



## jo1985

mrs t - no news yet been 6months since been on list for second go , 9months since last ivf , x


----------



## PixTrix

Are you going to ring to chase them up Jo?


----------



## jo1985

yeah going to give till first july and ring just to see where i am on list


----------



## BevFD

Hi all, how is everyone today?

Jo - definitely give them a call, I think we were cycling at about the same time last year (Sep/Oct ish) and I started my 2nd cycle last month.

Just been for my scan, 4 follicles at about 15 and another 6 slightly smaller ones. Next scan booked for Thursday and hopefully EC Monday/Tuesday.

B xxx


----------



## Swans72

Afternoon ladies,

Gingerella, Becci, Tanya, Dizzy and Mrs T - how are you all holding up?   

Becci - when is your OTD?

Feebees - How are you doing?  

BevFD - fab news on your scan 

Pix - only 2 days to go I'm so excited for you 

Queenie - Won't be long for your scan now 

Jo - I would definitely give them a call to see where you are on the list just in case you have been forgotten about, it does happen unfortunately.

Hi to everyone else x

AFM I'm very uncomfortable today.  After my scan on Friday I had to go home and cuddle my hot water bottle because I had period type pains which lasted until Saturday evening after me having a fright Saturday afternoon as when I went to the loo I had bright pink blood when I wiped (sorry) but I think that was after all the poking around during my scan as my husband so nicely put it "I thought she was mixing a cake when she was scanning you" men have such a way with words lol.  I hope the fact I'm uncomfortable means they are growing big and strong in there.  I got on the scales this morning and was not a happy bunny.  In the last week or so i've managed to put on 8lbs I struggle with my weight enough as it is.  I only hope that I'm successful this time around to at least have an excuse to be fat


----------



## BevFD

Swans - I k ow exactly how you feel, I lost a load of weight before this cycle and stupidly got on the scales this morning, I'm nearly back to square one.


----------



## Swans72

Bev - no offence but I don't feel so bad now  knowing i'm not the only one


----------



## BevFD

He he x


----------



## jo1985

im due to be called beggin off july girls o close now best get butt im gym more worried not lost enough


----------



## gingerella

Becci - When is your OTD? Mine is 2nd July - seems like milles away. Everything crossed for you hun.    

Bev - How did your scan go. Hope all is well.

Jo - Good news!! Only a couple of weeks

Swans / Bev - I feel the same girls. I'm like a yoyo with my weight. Wish I had more willpower!!


----------



## jo1985

thanks gingerella seems such b long time ago i done first go hopefully get further than b4 , got loose more weight now


----------



## Swans72

How much weight have you got to lose Jo?

I've found the Cambridge Diet an excellent way to loose the weight quickly and it does stay off if you follow the simple rules of what you eat when you've reached your goal


----------



## gingerella

It is a long waiting list isn't it. I don't think you realise how many people are going through it until you are going through it yourself. It won't be long now though. Good luck for it, I'm sure it will work for you this time.


----------



## gingerella

I found the Harcombe diet really good as well. Heres the link. http://www.handbag.com/health/diet/the-10-day-summer-diet-plan-99673


----------



## BevFD

Jo - yay! Not long to go! I did Cambridge too, it is pretty good but the first week is really hard. I'm sure you will be all ready to go when your appointment comes through x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi girls, missed you all today!

Bev - glad your scan went well

Swans - being uncomfortable is a good sign, hope your scan goes well

Jo - I would defo give them a chase, can't do any harm

Hi to everyone else, esp my pupo buddies - hope you're all staying sane, unlikely I know..

Afm back to work certainly made the day go quickly, would much rather have been watching Jeremy Kyle and This Morning though! I will be halfway through tomorrow yay!
I'm not an early tester as such but thinking of testing Sunday because I really don't want to have to go to work if I have another bfn - I will be 12dp5dt by then so it should be accurate shouldn't it?


----------



## jo1985

mrs t i did chase up ill be called for planning appt beginning off july . 

i think 12 dp 5dt is fair enough to get a result tho i aint no expert

hiya to everyone else hope all u pupo ladies r not going insane and hi to everyone having appts scan etc


----------



## Mrs Thomas

That's good news Jo - how will that fit in with the wedding?


----------



## jo1985

not gettin married till march next yr, so be k i more worried bout fittin it in round work cuz the 3 kids r all in skwl dif one full time one part time and baby full time ,


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well that would definately be a handful but I hope you're prepared to be getting wed with a bump?!


----------



## PixTrix

Glad work helped the day go qicker Mrs T another day closer for you. I think the sunday is a good option and many clinics give an OTD 10dp a blast transfer. Got everything crossed for you

wow Jo, you could have quite a bump going down the aisle! I think that would be lovely


----------



## jo1985

lol wud be mad wouldnt it id have to change dress then , if i cant start tx july i might have to popsne till sept as ill have all 3kids everyday and wouldnt be able to fit hosp in but sept they back in skwl. Anyhow see how goes firstly weight is am issue they made such a fuss over it last time bmi is down to 31,4 now so gym it is big style now , pix r u excited for scan ? X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck with the weight loss then Jo and hope they can fit you in soon


----------



## PixTrix

good luck Jo, you've done well with you weight loss you'll be fine and not far off the bmi. I'm all nervous and excited all rolled in one!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aw Pix I'm not surprised your nervous but try to focus on the excited! Only 3 more sleeps to go


----------



## jo1985

hopefully get to start again been 9 months since last go , with regards to weight i will be skinny i will be skinny lol pix its going to be amazin seein the hearts beats off 2 bubs lol convinced it twins c lol , keepin all crossed 4 u x


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Mrs. T nearly here now. Is it a week down for you tomorrow? How are you feeling?


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

I am reading daily and wishing everyone luck


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yes Pix, one week down tomorrow. I'm ok I guess, not very positive but then I think that's a protective thing just in case I need to prepare for another bfn. Just difficult to imagine that this could work, but you've been there so you know what that feels like

Hey Kara, we know you're always keeping an eye on us..


----------



## PixTrix

aw it will be a protective factor, but through my whole journey I could never ever visualise it working and just thought I was going through the motions. I was wrong, so hold on to that hope Mrs. T. I am really rooting for you


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I know you are, thanks Pix. I'm trying!


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, hope everyone is doing ok.

Mrs T congratulations on being pupo.
Pix hope you are doing ok, and good luck for your scan!
Swans hope your 2nd cycle is going well. 
Queenie , congratulations on your BFP!!!!!!!!!!
Jo Jo glad you enjoyed Scotland, hope your mum is doing ok. 
Welcome and hi to all the new ladies.

Jo Jo and Mrs T, I am glad I wasnt the only one crying with angels, or should I say sobbing!!! I think it may be something to do with the 1/2 bottle of wine with lunch plus the cold lager on mill lane!!!, but I started thinking as always of my mam and I was gone!!!!

AFM I phoned Mr G secretary today to ask about my referral for the scan before my lap, she seemed totally unuware of what I was on about and kept telling that Mr G no longer works for IVF Wales anymore, she then said she would phone them to find out what I was on about basically following my appt. She rang me back and said that they told her that I wouldnt be having scan in cardiff but would be referred back to Prince Charles Hospital in Merthyr?, I then rang IVF Wales for clarification and they said that they didnt say that they said it would depend on what it was I was needing, I told her it was a 3d scan and she said that would be referred to the xray department, she also said that the reason is that I havent heard anything is that there is a month turnaround for the typing up of tapes fro appt. I am now going to leave it to the end of the week and then ring the xray department to see if they have had a referral.

Anyway take care all . 
xxxxx


----------



## Queenie1

i agree i never thought it would work for us as well. still can't believe it and still doesn't seem real. and i'm 5 weeks tomorrow and i still don't have many real symptoms that i can definatley say is pregnancy symptoms. 

i have everything crossed for you mrs t and dizzy.


----------



## kara76

blinky give me a sec and i shall pm you!


----------



## gingerella

Girls, Im having a nightmare today. First day back to work and the first news I receive is that a girl in my office is pregnant. I'm happy for her and everything, I'm just worried about how I'm going to feel if I'm not pregnant, again!, and have to watch her get bigger and bigger in front of me everyday. I know its selfish but its really stressed me out!!


----------



## dizzywizzy

I know how you feel Gingerella. I went through my second cycle of IVF last year with DHs friend. Mine failed and she is expecting twins in two weeks. I want to be happy for them but cant help feeling why wasnt it me. She was successful on her first go with lots of frosties too. And then to go and have my third cycle cancelled and now on fourth cycle with my OTD a day before she gives birth! 

Mrs T and all you other 2ww how r u all doing? My AF type pains have disappeared, which is usually what happens I get pain a couple of days before the bleed. Feeling so so fat and horrible. If this hasnt worked I just want to know sooner rather than later so that I can get back to normal. I am fed up of taking loads of drugs, doing injections etc. I have put on loads of weight, all spotty and just generally down in the dumps. MY whole mind and body is in turmoil and has been for the last 2 years as we have mostly continuously cycled. I just wish that age was on my side and I could take a year off from treatment to recompose my mind and body. 

I have started my serial testing, not even a glimmer of a faint line! 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## gingerella

Dizzy - You are testing a bit early though arent you? When is your OTD? Mine isnt til 2nd July. Seems like ages!!!! I've done a little count down on my desk but I think I'm just torturing myself.

My best friend got pregnant on 1st go of IVF in 2008 just as I was starting too. I am happy for her but feel like it will never be me. I need to snap out of it today, dunno whats wrong with me!!!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Gingerella - My OTD is June 27th. I am currently 8dp 5dt. I am having a real down day today too, I think the lack of sunshine isn't helping!

I just want to get to implant stage to know that there is a chance that I may go on to be successful. The doctors can't give me any suggestions as to why I don't implant - I have had 2 top grade embies on board with each of my cycles and this time I again have 2 top grade blasts hatching x


----------



## kara76

Oh doesn't it make you sick when your the ones left behind, let's me honest here when someone gets success though tx first time they do not know the heartache of failing and as for natural pregnancies, jeez they are the worst

Dizzy I truely hope your test becomes postive, what tests are you using?


----------



## dizzywizzy

Just to top it off guys I have just seen an advert on TV for a prog called Pregnant behind bars - prisoners having children GRRRRRRR!!

Kara - I am using First Response x


----------



## gingerella

Kara - I know, I feel selfish but I cant help feeling pants when someone tells me they're pregnant.

Dizzy - Only 6 days left for you then. Dont test early. AF hasnt showed up so that a positive sign.

I feel better just for having a moan actually girls. Thanks. xx


----------



## kara76

Hugs hun. I wish I could make it easier for you. There is still a chance your test could change


----------



## kara76

Ginger its not selfish hun and its ok to feel like that


----------



## kara76

Ginger its not selfish hun and its ok to feel like that


----------



## marieclare

Gingerella so sorry about your colleague, you might want to smack me in the mouth this coming from someone in my position but honestly you are not being selfish and I felt exactly the same as you, when people at my work announced their pregnancies after my ivfs failing it really felt like being stabbed in the stomach, its awful and soul destroying for other people to just pop them out without a second thought when you are trying so hard. 
Just hold onto the fact that pix, queenie, and me, and lots others, never thought this would work and we would always feel this way. But it can and does so I have everything crossed this is your time. To everyone waiting, massive hugs as its so so hard


----------



## gingerella

Thanks Marieclare. I feel a bit better now, just needed a moan.
Its gonna work this time, Im staying positive. Just wish these 11 days would pass quicker!!!

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Swans72

Hi Ladies,

Oh it's not funny when you start hearing of other pregnancies I know its so hard but we all have to remain positive (says she!!!!) it will happen to us all one day  

Binky - you've been messed around haven't you, what's the latest?

Jo - I think you may have to go and change that wedding dress as you'll have a bump that won't fit into it    Hope your appointment date comes soon.

How's everyone else doing today?

AFM been for my scan this morning and they're all still growing lovely so it looks like EC may be Thursday now (totally thrown my planning out, i'm a  bit of a control freak and now i'm a day behind everything  ).  Waiting on a phone call this afternoon to let me know for definite whether it's Thursday or Friday so i'll keep you updated.

Take care xx


----------



## gingerella

Thats good news Swans. Fingers crossed. Let us know when you've got a definate date. x


----------



## Swans72

Just a quickie as i'm in work - clinic just telephoned egg collection is Friday morning x


----------



## kara76

Wonderful news swans


----------



## becci1810

hiya all, hope everybodies having a good day. 
My OTD-3rd July, seems a lifetime away.......only 12 more sleeps!!!!! ppl keep asking me if im goin to test early, but im scared incase i dont get the right result. we had the phone call yesturday, and we have no eggs upto standard to freeze  which put a dampener on our good news, but we r still trying to think positive. I keep looking for signs to signal towards bein pregnant.....nothin as yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol. good luck to everybody on the 2ww, i wish i could just go to sleep until otd day  xxx


----------



## gingerella

Hi Becci - I'm a day in front of you, my OTD is 2nd. I just wish I knew now, I feel in limbo. We can count it down together.

Swans - Brill news, you'll have the weekend to chill out then aswell.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Swans - glad the scan went well and you've got your EC booked

Dizzy - I'm 100% with you, as I said in my pm I know exactly how you feel and really hope your test result changes

Marieclaire - thanks for your words of reassurance, it always helps us 2ww's to remember the positive stories 

Gingerella - don't be afraid to share how you are feeling and you have nothing to feel guilty about, we all understand too well

Becci - sorry to hear you didn't get any frosties but here's hoping you won't need them anyway

Hi to everyone else, shattered tonight after only 2 days in work! No further news from me, still haven't bought a test so there's no chance of caving in before the weekend - I'm holding on to being pupo for now


----------



## BevFD

Swans - great news on a date, not long now!

Dizzy - I know it's hard but it's still v early so keep everything crossed. I hope you get the result you want. 

Becci - shame about the frosties. Hopefully that won't be a problem for you. 


AFM - I have been having some spotting which I've been really worried about. I had the same during my last cycle and ET was cancelled. I spoke to the clinic today and apparently it could be anything from a cancelled cycle to absolutely nothing! Has anyone else had spotting during stims?

B xxx


----------



## Swans72

Bev I had some light bleeding last Saturday but put that down to my scan the day before and everything was fine today so I'm   that it's a similar thing you've got and that everything will be ok on Thursday x

Becci think positive you won't need those frosties   

Mrs T early night for you then! 

Hope everyone else is ok and thanks for your support x


----------



## PixTrix

Thinking of you all ladies


----------



## Swans72

All the best for your scan tomorrow Pix

Bev - Good luck for your scan as well, hope those follies have continued to grow   has the spotting stopped?

How are you 2ww's getting on are you pulling your hair out yet  thinking of you all -   

Hi to everyone else and hope you're all keeping well.


----------



## BevFD

Pix - scan tomorrow - how exciting!

Swans - v light pink spotting when I wipe (soz tmi) and a little cramping. Really worried and trying so hard not to over think everything. I've been trying to be so cool about this cycle, it'll be fine if it doesn't work etc. Nut now I'm feeling like it's at risk I'm all of a sudden feeling really broody - this is a new feeling for me and it's a bit odd. 

Are you ok? Not long till EC now!

Hugs to everyone else xxx


----------



## Swans72

Bev that's exactly how I was with the cramping and the pink when wiping and although I didn't say anything at the scan, Lorraine pointed out that my womb was excellent just as it should be and my follies had grown lovely so hopefully it'll be the same for you hun  .  I found a hot water bottle helped alot with the cramping.  I'm on Gonal F what are you on?  Just asking in case it could be the drugs?

I'm starting to go into panic mode now about Friday trying to sort out loads of stuff so that I can take it easy afterwards x


----------



## gingerella

Hi Dizzy, Becci, Mrs T and all the other 2ww's. How are you today? The waiting is killing me already and I've got 10 days left. I've been googling early test results and torturing myself. Must wait!!!

Swans - Are you getting excited for Friday now?


----------



## Swans72

Hi Gingerella I believe someone on here was making a time machine for the 2WW but obviously haven't finished it yet  

I'm just in panic mode at the moment trying to get everything done, I feel very fat and yucky at the moment can't wait to get home and put my leggings on i'm so uncomfortable at the moment don't know which way to sit at my desk anymore! but hey not complaining hoping its my follies having a last minute extra growth spurt x


----------



## kara76

Bev how's the spotting? What day of stims are you as it can be common in the few week of stims


----------



## BevFD

Hi Kara,

Lighter today definitely but still some pink.  I'm on day 10 of stims today. It could be bleeding from scar tissue that is where my cervix used to be after the scan, I'm just paranoid at the moment because ET was cancelled in my 1st cycle because the endometrium Started breaking down just before EC. I haven't made it as far as ET yet and having made it this far I really want to! I'm just being a bit of a wuss I know!

Thanks so much for asking, this board is a godsend since I haven't really told anyone that I'm doing IVF It really REALLY helps that others understand xxx


----------



## kara76

Yeah could well be the scan and I hope the same doesn't happen this time. 
U could ask for some hrt from egg collection if all is good just to make sure lining stays in place. Might be worth asking due to your history.


----------



## BevFD

Great tip, will definitely talk to them about it when I go in for my scan in the morning, thanks so much.


----------



## kara76

Good luck hun and hope scan goes really well


----------



## sammy75

just a quick post to wish pix all the luck for scan tomorow and i can't wait to hear if it is 1 or 2 in there  .


----------



## becci1810

hiya all., good luck pix for ur scan  thinkin of u 
how r all thr girls on the 2ww doin? im on my second day back in work, and im really struggling 
luckily i have 2 days off now before i do a really long shift on the weekend. I dont know if this sounds strange, but im lookin for signs every mornin, noon and nite lol i keep thinkin, 'ohhhhhh my boobs r feeling abit sore, maybe this is a sign' ect. I was feeling really positive, but today i just feel so down. If my stomach starts to ache, i think im goin to start my period  and i know these mad thought r not helpin, im just driving myself mad. hope every body else is having a better day than me  xxxx


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick post

mrs t , dizzy, becci, gingerella hope you are all coping ok on the 2ww. don't forget i hardly had any symptoms a couple of pains in lower abdomen and that was all. sending you all lots of luck and hugs.       


good luck to all those who have app this week.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - will be thinking of you tomorrow and checking to hear your news, nearly there - only 1 more sleep, yay 

Queenie - you won't be far behind, hope you are coping with the wait

Dizzy - hope you are feeling better today, thinking of you

Becci - this 2ww is full of ups and downs so go with the flow each day

Gingerella - hope you had a better day than yesterday!

Sammy - have you got dates sorted yet!

Hi everyone else. Still no news here, still waiting til the wkend to test, aren't I a good girl, lol.


----------



## sammy75

mrs t, still no dates sorted as crmw still waiting for ivf wales to contact them to say they have recieved the consent forms so i'm thinking i might give them a ring tomorow to see what is going on,  sending you lots of     for otd.

hi to everyone else and hope your all doing ok.


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks everyone so much, the countdown is on!!

You are a good girl Mrs. T I am impressed!    Sunday will soon be here, I have got everything crossed for you

Swans those follies will be having a lovely last minute growth spurt. Wishing you lots of luck

Becci, certainly doesn't sounds strange, we've all been guity of the boob poking etc! Enjoy your couple of days off and do something to spoil  yourself

Hope the spotting disappears Bev and Kara has given you great advice

Wishing the days away for you gingeralla! Good luck

How are you Dizzy, good luck

Sammy, hope you manage to sort out the transfer of your frosties soon


----------



## BevFD

Lots of luck for the scan tomorrow Pix


----------



## kara76

Mrs t u are a very good girl. Well done for holding out and I'm praying for a good result


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks both, if it's down to both of your prayers it will be a good weekend!


----------



## helen_26

Hi all, just wanted to wish Pix all the best for your scan tomorrow. 
Hope you are all doing well. I do keep an eye on you all even though I don't post often. xx


----------



## PixTrix

thanks bev


----------



## Flash123

Hope everyone is doing ok. Sorry not many personals I really am so very crap at back reading and get myself worked up if I miss anyone :-(  I am reading as often as I can but hugs to u all.

Pix - good luck for tomorrow. I can't begin to imagine how u and hubby must be feeling. Lots of xxx your way.
Those on the 'madness' wait - another day is another day closer to your dream coming true. Keep trying to 'hope, dream and believe' xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Liz, think of you often. Wow just over 2 weeks until baseline, lots of luck


----------



## dizzywizzy

Another BFN this morning for me. Need to get official saturday out the way to confirm it so i can let clinic know and then i can stop all these awful drugs, they are giving me terrible headaches now. Probably have to wait months again for a follow up apt too. Going back to work today.
Mrs t hope its a better result for you xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy I am so very sorry for you and DH. Hope work helps you take your mind off things for the next couple of days x


----------



## sammy75

dizzy, so sorry, take care of yourself and dh.


----------



## gingerella

Dizzy - So sorry. Sending you lots of love. xxxx

Pix - Good luck for today.

All 2ww's - Another day closer.


----------



## kara76

Dizzy I am so very sorry. I hope u can find a way forward


----------



## BevFD

((((dizzy))))


----------



## PixTrix

big hugs Dizzy, I am so sorry


----------



## Queenie1

dizzy so sorry. big hugs to you and dh


----------



## BevFD

Hi all,

Went for my scan today and it was mixed news. Follies are growing but slower than expected so EC probably delayed to mid next week earliest. The lining was the bad news, it hasnt thickened at all and they don't know why. This was the problem with the first cycle and with the FET. They took some bloods and want me back tomorrow for another scan, but it looks likely that ET won't happen this time either. Sooooo disappointed 

Hope everyone else is doing ok today?

B xxx


----------



## kara76

Oh bev I am sorry. I hope that they find something with your bloods.

Sounds like the hormones haven't fully kicked it. I hope they have a plan for u


----------



## jk1

Dizzy - so sorry to hear your news hun....thinking of you xxxx


----------



## jo1985

dizzy sorry for ur news , and bev hope they find answers x thinkin off u all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bev - sorry to hear your news, good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Swans72

Dizzy I'm so sorry  

Bev - I hope they'll be able to find out what's happening for you quickly Hun good luck for tomorrow x

Pix - brilliant news on your scan x

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Queenie1

bev hope tomorrow clinic have a plan for you.

mrs t how are you sending    good luck for otd.

becci and gingerella hope you are both coping with the 2ww.


----------



## PixTrix

aw bev I am so sorry I hope they can find a solution for you by tomorrow

2 more sleeps Mrs T. Praying that sunday brings all your hopes and dreams

lots of luck becci and ginerella

Good luck for tomorrow Swans. Are you all prepared? Will be eagerly awaiting news


----------



## jk1

Bev - sorry to hear about your scan hun.......do you know if there is anything they can give you to help your lining? xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck for EC Swans, will be waiting for your news


----------



## Swans72

Thanks Pix and Mrs T - I'll keep you informed. I've been keeping myself busy tonight doing all my cleaning to take my mind off tomorrow and also so I know I'll be able to take it easy over the weekend x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Have you got your nightie etc ready. Don't forget no deodorant, perfume etc. What time are you in?


----------



## FeebeeS

Dizzy, so so sorry to read your news. 

Swans, lots of luck for tomorrow!!! Looking forward to hearing your news when you get home!!


----------



## kara76

Swans loads of luck for ec


----------



## Swans72

Thanks Ladies

Mrs T - bag all packed and I've reminded DH not to wear deodorant etc as he's by far worse than me   I've got to be there for 8.30 so early start set my alarm for 5 as I still need to do a few things before we leave and I'm thinking along the lines that if I'm so fired tomorrow I'll sleep through the lot even if the drugs start wearing off x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Early is better though, I got so nervous this time and you'll be able to come home, rest up and have a nice afternoon nap.  Don't worry about the drugs wearing off, they top you up as you go don't they. I found it surprisingly comfortable and actually could do with one of those chairs at home for watching tv! Think the stirrups make it look a bit kinky though so maybe not! Seriously though, you're in good hands. Hope you get lots of nice eggies x


----------



## Swans72

Well that's it now I'll be on that chair tomorrow imagining what it would be like in my living room with the TV!!! 

Right off to bed now night night all - I'll be in touch tomorrow hopefully with good news


----------



## binkyboo

Good luck swans, there as I type!!!! xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

good luck swans hope u get bumper crop xxx


----------



## gingerella

Good luck swans!!!!!

Hope everyone else is ok today. I'm feeling happy and positive coz the suns out. How is everyone else? x


----------



## sammy75

Swans, hope ec went well and u got lots of eggs.


----------



## PixTrix

Hope all has gone well Swans


----------



## Swans72

Hi girls thanks for all your well wishes I managed 7 eggs am absolutely thrilled with that. Hope all goes well in the lab now and await the call tomorrow  off for a sleep now

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Great news Swans, rest up now x


----------



## PixTrix

yay great news Swans, here's to a busy night in the lab! Rest up now and hope your call comes nice and early.

How are you today Mrs. T?


----------



## kara76

Swans that's great news well done


----------



## sammy75

well done swans and hope you get great fertiliozation.

mrs t, have you still managed not to poas,   sending you lots of     for the weekend,

hi everyone else today and not much to report atm as still no dates so i'm thinking i will do some phoning mon morning to see what is happening, just been so busy with work as one of the girls gone on maternity so i offered to cover the shifts which has meant i have to do 10 days without a day off but i need the money so don't mind.


----------



## Queenie1

swans congratulations on your 7 eggs. hope they are busy in the lab tonight. well done and i hope the call comes early with good news for you.

mrs t how are you. when are you testing is it sat or sun.

hi all hope your all well


----------



## BevFD

Swans, that's great news, congratulations, here's hoping for good fertilization!

My news wasn't good at all today, the lining hasn't thickened up and they now feel, after nearly 4 years that my uterus looks too small to support a pregnancy! They also think that the surgery for the cancer has damaged the blood supply to the uterus and they are advising that I go ahead with EC on Tuesday, freeze any embryos and look for a surrogate. To say that we are disappointed is an understatement. 

I got home tonight and went to do my shots and found that I have been given the wrong needles too. 

It has not been a good day. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

X


----------



## kara76

Bev I am so very sorry, you must be so sad and gutted. I have 2 friends that have had a surrogote and one is now a mummy to twins and tripet. I'm sure it will take time to understand and come to terms with ur situation. If u want pointing the right way give me a yell

Massive hugs


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bev - I'm so sorry, you must be in shock. Thinking of you and hope you get a good batch for freezing. 

Swans - good luck for your call in the morning. I'll be waiting to gear your news

Hi to everyone else. Thanks for all thinking of me, I'm ok. Still haven't poas. Scared!


----------



## Queenie1

bev i am so sorry.    hope you and dh can come to terms with the news.


----------



## BevFD

Thanks ladies, still not sure what to do with this new information but we will get there I'm sure.

Kara - if you have any useful info that would be a huge help. 

Mrs T - best of luck for tomorrow (is that OTD?)


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bev - I'm sure it'll take a while to sink in and come to terms with a different way to make your family. x

OTD isn't until Tuesday for me


----------



## PixTrix

Big hugs Bev, I am so sorry, it will take a while to sink in, but hope with time you are able to come to terms with it and in the meantime you get some nice frosties on ice. We are all here for you


----------



## kara76

Bevs the best place to look is cots . They are brilliant. It does cost to join them if you want to find a surrogote well they actually choose you but I know they have tons of info before you decide this is a route you might opt for


----------



## Shellebell

huge  Bev
We have a surrogacy board on here too  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=57.0

BTW I will need to start a new thread soon


----------



## Swans72

Ladies only a quickie from me and sorry for no personals but I'll catch up tomorrow.

My DH just gave me my first gestone injection and I have to say I'm impressed because he didn't hurt me but when I took over the rubbing from him, there was some of the oil on my hand do you think that he hasn't injected me correctly sorry really worried about this x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Swans don't worry a bit of leakage is normal. You can try taking the needle out more slowly, it helps. And rub it after. Warming the gestone up before injecting makes it easier too - are you doing that?


----------



## kara76

Swan sounds like ur dh did a wonderful job and leakage is normal so no need to worry


----------



## Swans72

Oh thanks girls that's a weight off my mind x

I am warming it in my bra I remember one of you telling Queenie I think it was. 

I can sleep easy now well apart from worrying about my little eggs and my stomach still hurting but not complaining it will all be worth it x


----------



## Swans72

Hi girls sorry only another quickie as I have to pop out had the call and 3 of the 7 have fertilised we're over the moon. Transfer is on Monday and we're having assisted hatching x

I promise to have a proper catch up later xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Swans - that's brilliant news. 

Hi to everyone else

Afm I'm afraid we tested this morning and got another BFN. I'm gutted, worried that I'll never get implantation. DH is so angry, I'm sure he'll calm down and want to continue in time though. It's so hard being the one left behind again, it gets harder to pick myself up each time. 

Thanks for all your support and best wishes, especially Kara and Pix x

Shell - time for a new thread now I think, the luck seems to have run out on this one


----------



## BevFD

Swans - that's great news, fingers crossed for next week. 

Mrs T - I'm so sorry for your news, sending you big hugs, I hope you both come to terms and decide your next steps soon  xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs t so sorry to hear your news. I know exactly how u feel about implantation, what more can we do? I havent been on here for a few days as we are not coping well at all. I dont know how much more money and putting life on hold we can throw at this horrible process. We will prob have to wait ages again for our followup apt and 2nd nhs go. 
Are you carrying on with the meds until tuesday? Xx


----------



## Queenie1

mrs thomas i am really so very sorry. i can't believe it. so so sorry


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks all, I feel a bit numb

Hi Dizzy, I know exactly how you feel. Hope it makes you feel better that we are in this together. Have you booked your holiday yet to give you something positive to look forward to? 

I prob will carry on with the meds until otd tuesday


----------



## Flash123

Mrs t, bev and dizzy dizzy - I am so very sorry for all your news and I can feel your pain.  This whole IF is so very unfair and it really rips at your very soul and changes the person u r. U can't help but get angry at the unfairness and injustice of it all.

I know that words can't take away any of the pain u r feeling but I hope u find some of the comfort u need. Xxxx all of u .


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs t - we are booking a holiday on tuesday as we have to wait til then for payday as we have used all our savings on our ivfs! I too am carrying on with meds til monday then am going to be crash dieting big style before hols x


----------



## sun dancer

Mrs T im so so sorry i hav pm'd u thinking of u & dh x x x


----------



## jo1985

swans wel done on fertilisation and good luck for et be pupo soon ,Mrs T  i feel for u so sorry hoping u can get some answers , hugs to all x


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Mrs. T I am so very sorry, I hate all the heartache that this causes. I wish I could give you a big hug and take away all the pain somehow. I hope you are able to gain strength after some you time, because I firmly believe that you can get there


----------



## PixTrix

wonderful news Swans, good luck for Monday


----------



## Tuckeiller

Morning everyone,

Hope you don't mind me popping in to say hi.  I am new here and just had my planning meeting at IVF Wales on Thursday.  

We are hoping to start treatment in September, and thought it might be helpful to speak with others going through the same thing.

It is our second nhs cycle and we are having ICSI.  Any tips appreciated xx


----------



## kara76

Mrs t u know how very sorry I am. I understand how ur feeling right now. We look for answers that often aren't there as sometimes its just bad luck which is the worst

I'm here for you. Don't give up sweetie


----------



## PixTrix

welcome tuckeiller, you'll find lots of support here. Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## sammy75

mrs t, so gutted for you, you and dh take care of each other and i hope you find the strength to have another go as i'm sure you will get your dream just look at kara and her little tyler is just proof that you can get there in the end but i was so hoping this would be your time.

hope everyone else is ok today.


----------



## becci1810

hiya all. Just have a couple of queries, i had et last sun 19th june, i was just wonderin as im such a worrier, i get up every mornin, runnin to the toilet, checking i havent come on, and as its to early to do a pregnancy test, is ur cycle meant to still b 28 days, or will it b messed up due to the injections ect? i have to admit, i did do a test this morning, which came up as negative, im just torturing meself i think!!!! have any of u guys tested early?and if so, how early? im hopin the result is due to me being WAY to early, rather than this cycle not worked :/ xxx


----------



## kara76

Becci af will be due 14days post egg collection. Test wise if depends on what day embryos u had transferred but whatever u had today is way way to early to see a postive . U do however now know the trigger shot is out


----------



## Swans72

Bev I'm so sorry I don't know what else to say as I have little experience of all this pain staking emotional journey and nothing I say will make it any easier for you at least we all have the expertise of Kara. Sending you loads of big   Hun and hope EC goes well on Tuesday and you find a way forward. I'll be thinking of you xx

Mrs T I'm so sorry Hun this is such a ***** of a journey sending you both big   although I know that will not compensate for your bad news xx

Thankyou to everyone for your well wishes. I'll update the main list when I get on my PC as I'm on my phone at the moment and it's a tad awkward!

Hope everyone else is ok - where's this heatwave we're supposed to have x


----------



## Swans72

Sorry meant to say big welcome to Tuckeiller x


----------



## Tuckeiller

Thanks for making me feel welcome x


----------



## kara76

Tuck sorry for not welcoming u earlier so welcome lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Mrs T, I am so sorry   , you and dh are in my thoughts

Dizzy, thinking of you too   

Bev, I hope that you are able to find a way forward   

Good luck for ET Swans

Hi Tuckeiller and welcome, you'll find great support here


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening all,

Sorry no personals tonight. Just popping on to say thanks for all your best wishes and for the many pm's you have sent me. Your support means so much. I'm actually coping ok considering, no tears left after recent times I think! Don't worry we certainly aren't giving up, we will pick ourselves up and carry on until we are told there's no hope. We have decided we will go back to CRMW to try again in another few months. 

Dizzy, I will be joining you on the crash diet and my sister is trying to convince us to go on hols with her at the end of Aug which we'll think about.

Mrs T x


----------



## Shellebell

Mrs T

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=266131.0


----------



## gingerella

Bev - Hope you are ok? How do you feel about surrogacy? It is so hard when you get a knockback like that but there is so much they can try and I'm sure you'll get your baby soon. Lots of love. xxx

Swans - Good luck for today. Hope it all goes ok. 

Mrs T -  So sorry for your bad news. Its so hard when you get a negative but we pick ourselves up and carry on dont we. I'm sure it'll be your time next time. xx

Becci - When is your OTD? I had my ET on 18th June so swe're almost at the same stage. I'm scared to test early as I dont know if you can get a false  result. How many days ET was it?


----------



## BevFD

Hi gingerella and thanks, have put a reply on the new thread x


----------

